# 2016 May Miracles



## busytulip

Hello lovelies!

I'm looking forward to adding lots of little miracles to this thread. :dance:

I'll do more editing as we grow. :)

*Estimated **Due **Dates*

April 28th
Ganton- :yellow: turned :pink: April 26th 5:45pm 8lbs. 6oz.

May 1st
drjo718- :pink: Nora ~ April 27th @ 1:41am 7lbs. 5oz.
AdriansMama- :blue:

May 2nd
Toughgal :blue:

May 3rd
cookielucylou- :pink: May 5th Daddy delivered

May 4th
ClaireNY

May 5th
JillieBean
3to2inMay- hoping for :blue:
hmtb16- :blue:

May 6th
Kitteh_Kat- :blue: 
nicole6212- :pink: Callia Melody via c-sec April [email protected] 9:21am 12lbs. 15oz.

May 8th
KrissyB- :pink: Dorothy Mae via c-sec May 2nd @ 8:39am 9lbs 21inches
Beeka- :blue:

May 10th
Sis4Us- :blue:

May 11th
Doodlepants
Gdef- :pink:
ja14- :blue: Bennett ~ May 10th @ 4:10pm 6lbs 14 oz. 19 in.
crystal8 :pink: Molly via emergency c-sec April 27th @ 2:43pm

May 12th
Esperanza2015 :pink: Clarissa ~ May 7th 4.025 kilos 54cm (8lbs 8.7 oz. 21.25 in.)
pookied
Laurenj22

May 13th
Butterfly2015-:pink: 

May 14th
Flossie_Aus- :blue: May 13th 7lbs. 4oz. 51cm

May 16th
Spiffynoodles- :blue: Levi ~ April 28th @ 12:55pm 6lbs. 10 oz. 19.75in.

May 17th
pinkpassion- Twin A :pink: Twin B :angel: May 13th via c-sec @ 8:13am 7lbs. 5oz. 19in.
Smanderson- :blue:
x-Rainbow-x :yellow:

May 20th
N8ie- :yellow:

May 21st
NoodleHelm- :blue: April 19th @ 11:47am 7lbs. 8oz.

May 23rd
littlemiss84- :yellow: 
bakerh518- :yellow: turned :blue: May 17th @ 8:33am ~ William James
sugargully- :yellow: turned :pink: May 31st @ 12:36pm~ Isadora Nanette 8lbs. 2 oz. 20 in.
hereishoping

May 24th
febbride2012 :pink: welcomed May 8th @ 9:35 am
umbrella

May 26th
Em260 :blue: Alexander via scheduled c-section May 19th 9lbs 8oz

May 27th
TTDuck :pink: Bridgit ~ May 16th @ 6:30am 7lbs. 15oz 20in.
Tesh23 :yellow:
kittiekat :yellow:

May 28th
NZKiwi :blue: Finley Arlen Bernard Page via EMCS June 3rd 

May 29th
BubbleOnBoard- :yellow:
EstelSeren :pink:

May 30th
MissCherry15

May 31st
Carlsberg- :yellow:

Awaiting EDD
Mumstar

*Our May Angels*
Michellebelle :angel:
MiaMamma :angel:
Alea :angel:
LouOscar01 :angel:
mrsmax :angel:
luvymom :angel:
busytulip :angel: 
Jojojojo76 :angel:


For signature buttons please go here: https://digital-kitten.net/designs/bnb/may2016/index.html
Special thanks to Kitteh_Kat for creating them, they are beautiful!!


----------



## Ganton

Hi busy, I'm moving over from the other thread to join you.

I'm due on May 1st. This is my 3rd baby and I'll be staying team yellow again for this one


----------



## busytulip

Hi Ganton! Welcome!! :) Ooh I love that you are staying yellow as well.


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies. I'm 32 years old, DH is 31 and after years of trying for a baby we are finally pregnant. Our May Miracle is due on the 18th of May. I went for my first beta 10dp5dt and the beta was 115.2, today I went for my second beta and I will only get the results on Monday because my clinic is closed on weekends. I'm optimistic but still nervous. We have two blasts put in.

No real symptoms just yet, except for very tender breasts, bowel movement has changed and I'm bloated and super emotional &#128584;.

Looking forward to being in this thread.


----------



## busytulip

Hi N8ie :wave:

Congratulations you have had quite the journey! 
Waiting on betas is the worst. I really pray that time flies for you.


----------



## pinkpassion

O I absolutely love the name!!!! I'm due May 17th, team yellow!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm due May 10th and will be finding out the gender in November!

Thanks for putting the new group together, busy :) I can make buttons if people are interested/have ideas!

Anyone have any dreams yet? Last night I dreamed DD was playing with another little girl. I had girl dreams with DD in the first trimester, so I'm curious to see if this is another sign! :cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi everyone I'm due May 13th x I'm team pink other half is team blue could be both lol x


----------



## Mumstar

Hi ladies and any new comers. 

Still unsure of due date because of weird cycle lengths. Will be finding out gender when the time comes and will hopefully be able to let my PH tell me as a surprise :). 

oh I had a crazy dream of being sick. Come to think of it I'm not sure if I was actually nauseated in real life but didn't wake up. I probably am willing on ms for some bizarre reason. I had it so bad the first time. If anyone has it now.... ginger is a dream spice. 

Not so many symptoms so far really. I will probably need a new bra soon. My puppies are hurting and spilling out. 

Anyone planning on breastfeeding feeding? I did with my first for 2 years... maybe a bit too long cos he then started calling out for "booba". 

Hope you are enjoying the weekend and I can feel autumn coming round the corner already :)


----------



## ja14

You can put me down for May 8th for now. :)

I've been thinking about staying team yellow, but honestly don't think I'll be able to do it. :haha:

I've had a few vivid dreams, but no baby related dreams yet!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

We'll be exclusively formula feeding again, since breastfeeding just isn't for me. But I'm Team-Feed-Your-Baby, so I hope it works out for you again, mum! :flower:

I think it's very easy to will on symptoms just so you think you're definitely pregnant! I keep touching mine to see if they're sore. :haha: (sports bras have been my lifesaver so far)

ja - I'm the same way, I just don't think I'm strong enough to hold out!

Butterfly - we're also split down the line, but as long as the baby is healthy we'll be happy!


----------



## drjo718

May 1st for me! We'll be finding out the gender when the time comes. I'm a planner and I have to know! Lol at least for the 1st one. This is a long awaited baby and the 1st grandchild on both sides, so everyone will be excited when they find out. :)


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: hi ladies. Jumping on in.

Pregnant wiuth number 2 after surprise natural bfp after ivf for number one!! I'm 38 yrs. Due 2nd May.

Will def find out gender. Stayed team yellow last time. Don't mind pink or blue. 

Had some mild cramping today but trying not to stress. No real symptoms just tired and peeing A LOT!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I've been thinking about decorating the bathroom since I have plenty of time in there now to plan! :rofl:

drjo - the baby is going to be spoiled before they're even born! :haha:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

In case anyone wants one, here are some buttons I cobbled together! (if you want something different/smaller/bigger/etc just let me know <3)

Click here for copy+paste codes for the buttons

https://digital-kitten.net/designs/bnb/may2016/mayangel_s.png

https://digital-kitten.net/designs/bnb/may2016/mayangel_b.png

https://digital-kitten.net/designs/bnb/may2016/mayangel_p.png

https://digital-kitten.net/designs/bnb/may2016/mayangel_y.png

https://digital-kitten.net/designs/bnb/may2016/maycloud.png

https://digital-kitten.net/designs/bnb/may2016/maycloud_blue.png

https://digital-kitten.net/designs/bnb/may2016/maycloud_pink.png

https://digital-kitten.net/designs/bnb/may2016/maycloud_yellow.png

Feel free to direct link; I have plenty of bandwidth. :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Kitteh thank you for creating the buttons, they are gorgeous! I hope that you don't mind but I also posted your link at the bottom of the 1st post for easy reference. No baby dreams here yet. Just vivid and weird. :haha:

mrsmax it's amazing how 2nd babies seem to come along easier than the first for some ladies. Congrats on your 'surprise' LO.

drjo awww first grandbaby. He or she will undoubtedly be doted on.

mumstar I hope to BF. I'm still nursing my 10 month old quite frequently and hope to continue to until she is at least a year old. I wouldn't mind tandem feeding, but I know that sometimes your supply drops and it's too poorly to carry on while pregnant.

ja- this will be our 7th pregnancy and we've been team yellow for all of them. You can do it!!

I think I've caught up with everyone so far. This evening I am going to a get together. My sister and her family moved back home from FL so we are welcoming her home. Tomorrow our family will be getting together with my MIL to celebrate her 60th. So if you don't see me around for a bit that is why. I don't log in from my phone at all-takes time away from family. But I will definitely try and check in and add new members as they come. :D


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

No problem, that's why I put them all on a page for easier viewing! :flower:

Have fun at the get together and your MIL's birthday! Sounds like a very exciting weekend. Enjoy your family time! :)


----------



## busytulip

Thank you Kitteh_Kat. I do have a quick question. How do we get the buttons a bit smaller?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I don't think you can use a feature on BnB to make them smaller, but I can resize them in my graphics program if you have an idea of how big you'd like it. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Busytulip, I was going to ask if you had been team yellow for all your pregnancies. I was for both of my sons and am really looking forward to the surprise again. I can completely understand why some people want to be able to plan more, or are simply too tempted by the fact that the option to find out is there.

Mumstar, I'm hoping to breastfeed again. I don't want to put too much pressure on myself as I know it's more important to be relaxed and for the baby just to be fed, but I bf my other too so I know I'll have a certain expectation of myself. It's the same with labour really - I've had 2 uncomplicated labours and I reckon I'd be a bit disappointed if the same doesn't happen again, even though I know it's not all in my control.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I chopped the angel ones down, let me know if you want them smaller! They are the same height as the tickers so I didn't mess with that measurement. :flower:

My web hosting doesn't let me overwrite images with new ones for some reason, so the names were changed. (the basic one has an _s at the end now, and the team ones are _b, _p, _y)


----------



## LouOscar01

I'm due in May!! 1st baby. EDD 1st of May. :)


----------



## LouOscar01

drjo78 I'm here with PCOS after a 14 month wait! Yay for us!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Welcome, Lou! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm due May 12th! We will definitely be finding out the gender when it's time. My last beta wasn't looking so good, but I go back again on Monday to retest. Trying to remain positive! Just hoping for a healthy baby.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

*OFFICIAL BIRTH DATE GUESSES!
*

April 28th
Ganton- *Guessing April 15th*

May 1st
drjo718- *Guessing May 8th* 
AdriansMama 

May 2nd
Toughgal 

May 3rd
cookielucylou

May 4th
ClaireNY

May 5th
JillieBean
3to2inMay 
hmtb16

May 6th
Kitteh_Kat 
nicole6212

May 8th
KrissyB 
Beeka 

May 10th
Sis4Us 

May 11th
Doodlepants
Gdef 
ja14- *Guessing May 3rd* 
Bennett
crystal8

May 12th
Esperanza2015 
pookied
Laurenj22

May 13th
Butterfly2015 

May 14th
Flossie_Aus

May 16th
Spiffynoodles- *Guessing April 21st*

May 17th
pinkpassion- *Guessing May 8th*
Smanderson 
x-Rainbow-x 

May 20th
N8ie

May 21st
NoodleHelm 

May 23rd
littlemiss84 
bakerh518- *Guessing May 21st * 
sugargully- *Guessing May 18th * 
hereishoping

May 24th
febbride2012 
umbrella

May 26th
Em260 

May 27th
TTDuck 
Tesh23 
kittiekat 

May 28th
NZKiwi 

May 29th
BubbleOnBoard 
EstelSeren

May 30th
MissCherry15

May 31st
Carlsberg 

Awaiting EDD
Mumstar


----------



## Flossie_Aus

I'm here!
Hi hi :)
I'm May 16 also! 
Will be finding out the gender, I need to shop :haha: 

Barely surviving keeping our secret til 8 weeks. Went to a function with friends yesterday and got hounded all day about how they all think im pregnant since it's so unusual for me to not drink! It was so uncomfortable I nearly caved! 

Our first scan is Oct 7. I'm telling my boss tomorrow, because I work with animals and don't want to take any more risks than I already have. 

H&H 9 months to all ! X


----------



## busytulip

Ganton yes, there is just something magical about keeping gender a surprise. :)

Welcome LouOscar :wave: whew 14 months! So happy to have you here.

Michelle I'm praying about your results on Monday. Will you have to wait until Tuesday to find out?

Flossie- super excited for your scan! Good luck informing your boss!

I think that we'll wait to announce until we're in to the 2nd tri, if not even further. Last time we waited until 24 weeks.

Ladies please let me know if I've goofed up some of your info on the front page. I found a mistake earlier. Thanks!


----------



## ja14

I bought my first maternity clothing item today! I was at target, and bought a swim suit that was on clearance for $8! I'm hoping to stay active by swimming at a local indoor pool. We'll see if I stay committed to that :haha:
I almost bought a cute flamingo onesie that was only $1.50, but talked myself out of it. DH thought I was crazy for wanting to buy it.

Since I had to tell everyone at my work so early, I'll probably let the secret out to everyone after my first scan, when I'll be about 9 weeks!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Ja14 - I have to admit I already caved and bought a couple of onesies online, and a plush giraffe (my fav animal). Opening that package made everything so much more real!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

We have absolutely no patience, so we announced on Facebook on Friday after our appointment. :rofl: I figure even if the worst does happen, I still want people to know I am a mother of two, even if I never physically got to hold one of them. But I can definitely understand why women choose to wait! (My sister is a month ahead of me with her pregnancy and isn't going to announce until 5 months - to each their own!)

I'm so excited to see all of the shopping purchases! Buying baby clothes is an addiction. :haha:

That was a great deal on the swimsuit, ja! Good luck with the swimming routine, it's supposed to be great for pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

I know the feeling kitteh I have announced to half a dozen friends/family already lol.. We are announcing to everyone else after our ultrasound (if I can hold out), being my first pregnancy I'm super paranoid and need to see that heartbeat!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Totally understand! I was trying to hold out for the ultrasound, but hubby kept asking if I was going to post the announcement. Peer pressure! :haha:

Hope the weeks pass quickly for you so you can see that little heart fluttering!


----------



## pinkpassion

We've also went ahead and told our close family and friends. The ones who have stood beside us during our losses! It's not been easy but we are just believing the best!


----------



## mrsmax

Mud be so exciting to share the bews!! Only told four oeople so far but our scan is in two days and if its good news we will share with siblings and probably best buddies...once ee start I expect we will ant to tell everyone! !


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm so excited for everyone! :happydance:

Anyone else super bloated? I had to break out a maternity top today because my regular shirts were too tight. This is just ridiculous! :haha:

https://digital-kitten.net/images/bloat_5w.png

(Just measured myself - had a 26 inch waist pre-preg and it's 29 inches right now; navel was 30 inches pre-preg and is now 34 inches... eep!)


----------



## JillieBean

Put me down for May 5 for now :)


----------



## Smanderson

Hiya, I think our edd is 17th may I have weird cycles so who knows! I'm 33 this is our second. We have told close family and a couple of friends mostly because we know we will need their support whatever happens. 

I'm not planning on BF as I felt so pressured the first time round it was so stressful so if baby is ok with BF then I will stick to it and if not no issues with bottle feeding. We will defo be finding out gender at the 20 week scan. 

I have started feeling dizzy and sick today so I'm hoping that doesn't mean I'm going to have awful Ms again but I guess whatever it takes for a happy healthy baby :flower:


----------



## LouOscar01

Kitteh_Kah my bloating is insane and PAINFUL. Like super bad indigestion and trapped wind. Sooooo uncomfortable!! 

After having to WTT for 2 years I passed the time buying loads of baby clothes...I have like 4 boxes...an obsession. I stopped once we were TTC though!!


----------



## Ganton

Same here with give bloating. I just really can't make myself suck it in most of the time as it gets painful. If I remember correctly, the bloating subsided and I started to look less pregnant again as I got towards my 12 week scan, then a few weeks later a real firm little bump started to form.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Crazy bloating here, too! I look 5 months pregnant at the end of the day! :haha:


----------



## busytulip

Welcome JillieBean and Smanderson!!

Smanderson I'm all for doing whatever you need to do to feed your baby. Just as long as baby is healthy, I'm happy. Hopefully your MS doesn't get too bad.

Kitteh did you announce with the pic you posted on the other thread with the lightsabers? That is seriously cute! Or maybe I'm just a big nerd.

The only person I've told so far IRL is my baby sister. We are really close and she and I have both had previous losses. She is also expecting and is about 6 weeks ahead of me. 
I have a super geeky idea for an announcement when the time comes though. :D
Baby bloat is real! My pants have become really uncomfortable. As soon as we got home from the BBQ I put on pajamas and plan on lounging around in them the rest of the night. :haha:

I hope that you've all had a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Totally hearing you on the bloating!

https://s29.postimg.org/rhwdzh3jr/image.jpg

Made the mistake of wearing this dress to a function on Saturday, combined with me not drinking, our drunk friends loudly voiced their suspicions :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol flossie!!!!

I'm SOOOOO bloated... I too look crazy huge, am normally very skinny!!

Anyone else extremely exhausted?! I've need in bed after laying dd down at 7 almost every night this last week.. I can't keep my eyes open!!!


----------



## busytulip

I'm constantly tired, but I am kept really busy with the other kids. When I want nothing more than to sleep I can't. Then when I go to lay down at night my brain decides to do it's own thing and I end up laying there wide awake.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Definitely exhausted over here pinkpassion, taking day naps!

Then at night I get really restless legs and sleep terribly!

The past few days I've been getting this weird pinching toward my hip, just like ovulation pain. Is this just normal stretching or should I be worried about an ectopic? Has anyone else experienced it? It's not *bad*, and its not all the time which is what I assumed an ectopic would feel like.


----------



## littlemiss84

Can I join you guys. Im due 23rd May and will be staying team yellow.
I have my first scan booked at 6 weeks (28 Sept) to make sure its not another ectopic. 


Flossie - I've have that pain today too, I think its normal stretching. I didn't have any pain with my ectopic until it ruptured


----------



## pinkpassion

I think it's normal flossie.. generally people get a cyst on their ovary , it supports the pregnancy until the placenta takes over. That could be what you are feeling! I've been feeling it too!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

I felt that last night and this morning too, Flossie. It definitely worried me! I have the same fears you do, about an ectopic. Next time I talk to my doc, I'm going to mention it just in case.


----------



## pinkpassion

Anyone thought of names yet?


----------



## Butterfly2015

We like Charlie/Charley for girl or boy unisex so it's sooo much easier lol x


----------



## N8ie

Good day ladies.

This thread moves so quickly. It's good to know I'm not the only one that looks pregnant from being bloated&#128514;&#128514;. What I suffer from lately is insomnia, tender breasts and frequent urination and I'm only 4w5d pregnant. Today I got my results for my second beta, which was done on Saturday and it is 378. It has doubled from the 115 of my first beta. I'm excited.

My scan is booked for 29 September.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Thanks for the reassurance everyone!

Butterfly, that's cute, my brother is a Charlie & he's an adorable cheeky 3 year old, it suits him well :)
We have 2 girls names and 2 boys names picked already, but I'm too scared to share them with anyone in case they get ruined. It was so hard to get hubby to agree to any!

n8ie your scan is so soon, how exciting! I am also amazed at how often I have to pee already, especially at night!


----------



## Mumstar

I LOVE the name Charlie! Although my son is a Charlie and very cute and chatty which just suits him down to the ground. So I'm a bit biased. 

I want to buy maternity clothes soon lol. They are so comfy and can feel the bloat pressure on my jeans already. I really don't want to gain as much weight as last time. People thought I was having twins. And now I have a lovely kangaroo pouch to show for it. Even though I'm Dow to a pre pre go weight. Will really give swimming a good shot since my DS is in school now. 

I already bought a blanket that has moons with little moustaches on it. It's so cute and soft. I am itching to decorate our small bedroom already and thinking elephants to be a theme. Not sure yet. 

We've told our close family and friends. Even if something happens we can rely on their support and my mother in law has had a miscarriage before so is very good and comforting to talk to giving me some reassurance. Another 3 sleeps on my next scan to check for growth and so hoping to see something in my little sac. 

I can't think of names right now but we're thinking maybe Max for a boy so far. We can never decide on anything. We have am odd surname. So making sure we don't have any funny nicknames. 

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello All stalking other Ladies due around my due date 5/11 but w my many MCs and my age I will wait to be added to any groups!

My betas r looking good so far and my 5wk scan we saw a sac and yolk I go Every Friday now for a scan and Beta my beta 23dpo was 5618!!

Best of luck to All of U!!


----------



## busytulip

Welcome littlemiss and sis4us :wave:

Sis4us just let me know when you feel comfortable being added to the front page.:) I'm really praying that this is a very lucky group. I think most of us have had losses or have been trying for a while so you are in good company. :hugs:

Butterfly we love the name Charlie for either gender as well. We have talked that if we have a girl we'd like the name Charlotte, but would call her Charlie as it flows well with our other daughters' names.

N8ie so happy for good beta results.

I'm a bit jealous of you ladies having your scans so soon. 

Mumstar elephant themed items are so adorable.

For those of you finding out genders will you have a large party to reveal? Since we have always been team yellow I kind of miss out on this so I will be living vicariously through you ladies!


----------



## LouOscar01

I like Mylo for a boy but OH hates it!! The only one we can agree on is Dylan. For a girl we aren't sure perhaps Willow or Evie


----------



## pinkpassion

We did the whole gender revealing thing with dd so for me staying team yellow is an absolute must lol!!! I want to experience both ends of the spectrum!!!!! We have several names we like!! 

I had a dream last night that we found we were having triplets, 2 boys 1 girl, the boys were identical, and we were to name them Elijah, Roman, and Elizabeth!!!! When I woke up I told my dh and he looked dizzy haha!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks busy tulip I will be stalking and reading until I feel stronger about my Lil Jelly Bean!! Hoping to hear a HB Friday maybe that will help but most likely I won't feel relaxed EVER just might ease up when I pass First TRi!! :shrug:

I will be 40 by the time baby comes so We r starting all over my DS1 graduated last year!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Flossie - your bloat bump is adorable! I hope the bloat subsides for all of us soon!

pink - I am beyond exhausted most days, and usually take a nap with DD. I'm not getting a lot done right now!

Butterfly - I love Charlie/Charley; those names are perfect :)

Mum - I went out and bought some maternity clothes as soon as I got the positive. I think I'm just going to stay in them now since they are so much more comfortable! :haha: I like Max as well!

Lou - Evie is my favorite girl's name ;)

Boy's name is easy, we're sticking with David William (FIL and step-FIL, David is the traditional son's name in hubby's family). Girl's is more difficult, since we've already used our favorite. Middle name will be Elizabeth after MIL's middle name (DD has my mother's), but we're struggling with the first name. I'm torn between Katelyn and Esme, but I don't think hubby is keen on either of those. So we'll see!

I think I'll be around 15-16 weeks for Thanksgiving, so I'm thinking we'll do the private gender scan and do the big reveal at the family dinner when we're all together. I might have to wait and find out with everyone else so I don't blab it beforehand! :haha:

Welcome the new ladies, and good luck to everyone having appointments and scans this week! :flower:

busy - I did! The geeks on my friends' list were all thrilled, and one of hubby's Army buddies has already said he's going to steal the idea when he gets around to having kids. :rofl:

A lot of us have scans at the end of the month; can't wait to see all the little babies! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







announced.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## busytulip

Pink that is hilarious! I would be a bit dizzy thinking of triplets too. If Jolie had been a girl we would have chosen the name Elijah. We have close friends that have since named their son that so it isn't one of our picks anymore, but I just love the meaning behind it.

Sis4Us please let us know how things turn out on Friday. Praying you get really good news. 

Kitteh- Esme is a beautiful name. 
Ooh I hope that your plan to reveal over Thanksgiving dinner turns out.

How is everyone holding up in regards to MS? I haven't been sick yet, it's more of an all day rolling nausea.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi guys, sadly I have to say goodbye. My hcg levels are dropping fast, and the doc thinks I'll miscarry in the next few days. I've already had some spotting very similar to my last MC. 

Good luck to everyone and have happy, healthy pregnancies! Enjoy it and hopefully I'll be pregnant with my own healthy baby soon!


----------



## pinkpassion

Michelle I'm so so sorry!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

We plan to announce to everyone over Thanksgiving too, with a shirt that says "this is what I'm thankful for" over the belly!!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Michelle I am very sad to see your news. :hugs: I am so sorry.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok, I rescheduled my appointment this Wednesday to 3 weeks from now, Oct 6th at 9 am.. I just don't see the point in going in this week since I'm only 5 weeks!! So I'll be 8 weeks exactly the day of my appointment!


----------



## busytulip

Pink that is a cute idea!


----------



## busytulip

Yep, that's why I pushed mine off until Oct. as well.


----------



## pinkpassion

When is yours busy??


----------



## ja14

Busy, I think we have our appointments on the same day- October 2nd. It doesn't seem so far away right now, but when I first scheduled it did!

I really like the name Margo for a girl, and I have a few I like for a boy. My husband thinks it's too early to decide on names though, so he won't commit to anything.


----------



## busytulip

On the 8th. It should be interesting. If you go by my LMP I'm 8 weeks 4 days . Huge difference. So my EDD has some room to move around. :haha:


----------



## busytulip

Sorry about that ja, the front page was wrong-my daughter likes to help me type some times. :haha:

It still feels like ages away, way too much time for uncertainty and worry to kick in. I was starting to really kick myself for declining a third set of betas.


----------



## busytulip

My hubby is the same, we usually wait until after about 30ish weeks to start talking names. With our eldest the day I went in for induction he actually said to me "are you sure you don't want to change it?" ummm....pretty sure. :rofl:


----------



## ja14

If I went by my LMP, I'd be 8 weeks, too! I know that isn't right though.

For those who are experiencing breast tenderness, does it come and go for you?

Saturday they were so sore, and then the next day and was almost completely gone.

I'm probably over thinking it, but I'm just a little worried. I was having brown cm, and now it's pinkish. Not really considering it spotting since it seems so diluted (if that makes sense haha), but worried it will turn into more.


----------



## busytulip

I'm still nursing so I'm really quite sore atm. :blush:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ja, mine seems to come and go!!!


----------



## Ganton

How is everyone feeling this morning? Is anyone getting bad nausea yet? I've not been sick but I'm feeling really bleurgh. My husband has just taken the kids off to nursery and I want to crawl back in to bed instead if getting ready for work!


----------



## mrsmax

:dust::ignore:Just popping in quickly to say I am off to my first scan...please keep eeverything crossed for me. I am terrified....


----------



## Butterfly2015

Good luck mrsmax x
So sorry Michelle 
As for me nausea has set in with a vengeance all day yesterday and all night! Kept waking up with my mouth just filling up haven't vomited yet but gagged quite a few times it feels a lot worse then any of my previous pregnancys after a full nights sleep Sunday I did the school run came home and went back to bed woke up at 12:20! My other half had done all the housework and washing even cooked dinner bless him he's so worried about me and baby keeping busy really helps him x
Hope everyone's doing ok x


----------



## Butterfly2015

We're going to do our gender reveal on Christmas Day we're gonna put a copy of our scan pic in a gender appropriate card so everyone gets an extra surprise for Christmas I can't wait just hoping the baby or babies as people keep telling me I'm having twins lol cooperate when we have the scan lol can't wait for the 26th September hopefully there will be just one will soon find out lol x


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

So sorry for your loss, Michelle :hugs:

Mine haven't really been sore this pregnancy; sometimes they tingle or feel full, but other than that they are well-behaved! :haha:

ja - I had the brown and pink spotting right around where you're at now, and it turned out to be nothing. Just try not to overdo it! :hugs:

mrsmax - Good luck!! I hope you see a healthy growing baby! :happydance:

I managed to skip morning sickness the first time around, so hoping I get lucky again. I've had really quick flashes of nausea if I'm hungry, but so far that's been it. Going to go buy some saltines to nibble on during the day.

Butterfly - I love that idea! (our scans will be here before we know it :happydance:)


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Hi ladies - my symptoms come and go too. Mianly tired and hungary - and still no notable ms, which is crazy as with my first I had hypermises - this one must be a boy! So bug hugs to everyone suffering with nausea - I really, really feel for you. Take it easy and go see the doc if it gets too bad. 

So....I had my 7 week scan today. We saw a baby and a strong heartbeat :happydance: Bubs measured 6 plus 1. I was tracking ovulation so I put myself at 6 plus 5, but I was reassured that a few days out at this stage is nothing to worry about and it all looked good :cloud9: 

Feeling like I might actually be having a baby!!!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Congratulations MrsMax that's excellent news


----------



## Butterfly2015

Great news mrsmax so pleased for you x


----------



## mrsmax

The heartbeat was 196 bpm!! I asked if this was too fast, but she seemed very pleased with it! She said it varies so much at this stage. I guess better to have a fast one than a slow one!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Congrats, so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats mrsmax!!!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Have my first appointment scheduled for Monday morning, so I guess the blood test from Friday came back positive. :haha:


----------



## N8ie

Sorry Michelle, this process is so emotionally draining. Keep well.

Mrs max- wow, now I'm excited for my scan and it's only in 2 weeks time&#128584;


----------



## pinkpassion

So exciting... so many scans coming up!!! Mine will be 3 weeks from today :coffee: hurry up and let's pass the time lol


----------



## pinkpassion

My 6 year wedding anniversary is may 8th, I wonder if baby will decide to come and share that day with us?!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi! Can I join please?!
My name is Maria, I'm pregnant- due May 11th with my third child &#128525;


----------



## Butterfly2015

Welcome doodlepants congratulations h&h 9 months! X
Pink that would be awesome we conceived on our 4 year anniversary hoping baby this one comes a few days early on the 9th it's oh's birthday would make it a birthday to remember lol x


----------



## ja14

My worry has went away today, thanks to the nausea! Nothing too bad yet, but it's def there!
I tried to eat a peanut better chocolate granola bar today, it was so gross! It's been a while since I had one, but I used to love them.


----------



## LouOscar01

I've got my 1st midwife appt on Thursday :) excited just to be actively doing baby related activities!!


----------



## Beeka

Hi, can I join in too. I'm pregnant with number 3 and due May 10th. 

I am feeling so sick all day everyday!! Started around 5+4. Breast tenderness comes and goes - usually evenings are the worst and I'm exhausted all the time. 

My first scan is October 13th although I know I'll only be 10 weeks - midwife wants to go from first day of last cycle instead of ovulation. I don't mind as it means I'll get another scan a couple of weeks later :)


----------



## 3to2inMay

Hi! I just found this forum from my best friend and have never been on anything like this. I don't know if there are rules or a pace we are supposed to follow? I am currently pregnant with baby #3 and due May 5th. We already have two girls, so hoping for a boy! If I did anything wrong or need to add anything please let me know :)


----------



## Ganton

Welcome Beeka and 3to2.

Ja and Beeka, sorry to hear about your nausea. Mine has really picked up the last few days and I'm really starting to struggle at times. 

Lou, I had my first midwife appointment last week and it was nice to make the pregnancy feel more official. I hope your appointment goes well.

3to2, how old are your daughters? I'm also expecting my 3rd, but I have 2 boys already, aged 18 months and 3. A girl would be lovely this time but another little boy would be equally lovely.


----------



## TTDuck

Hi I'd like to join. Just got a bfp today at 11dpo (nice dark one so hoping that's a good sign!). Edd of May 27th. This will be #2 for me.


----------



## TTDuck

pinkpassion said:


> My 6 year wedding anniversary is may 8th, I wonder if baby will decide to come and share that day with us?!

My first was born the day after our 5th wedding anniversary and the day we went out to dinner to celebrate!


----------



## busytulip

Fantastic news mrsmax. So nice to hear squish is doing well.

Welcome Doodlepants, Beeka, TTDuck and 3to2inMay :wave: It's great to see our little group grow!!

Pink I'm not so sure I'd want to labor on my anniversary. :haha:

3to2 welcome to BnB. There are many, many very lovely ladies here. I hope you grow to love it as much as I do. At first it was weird picking up the lingo, but you'll catch on quick.

LouOscar praying it's all good reports after your appt. on Thursday :)

Kitteh good luck at your appt. on Monday as well! OT but I always hesitate when shortening your user name. So what do you prefer? Kitteh, Kat, KK??? :haha: Silly I know, but I don't want to keep using a shortened version you might detest.

I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to sneak on this am. I was just exhausted and my LO finally cooperated with nap time so I was able to shower and then nap with her. Much needed as I am utterly exhausted. I think I've caught up with everyone. 

The nausea is pretty consistent. I feel like the only way to hold it off is to keep eating, at this rate I'll definitely be as big as a whale. :rofl:


----------



## drjo718

pic from my ultrasound today. Baby is measuring 7+1 with a heart rate of 141. :)


----------



## littlemiss84

That's great news drjo, lovely pic!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Yay, welcome to all the new ladies! :happydance:

busy - Kitteh is fine, but I'll respond to any of them! :haha: Glad you were able to get a nap in! I feel you on the exhaustion :coffee:

drjo - such a beautiful scan picture! :flower:

Is anyone else doing anything special to celebrate each new week? We've been going to our favorite Mexican place for lunch on Tuesdays so I can indulge in my steak quesadilla craving. :haha:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Great news drjo congrats!

Kitteh we haven't really been doing anything to celebrate, but I am so badly hanging out for our first scan the days/weeks are draaaaaagging by !


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Ugh, tell me about it! Every time I look at my ticker I say "still?!". The first trimester goes by soooooo slowly. :coffee:

We are another day closer though! :happydance:


----------



## AdriansMama

Hello !! I'm due May first based on my dating scan but I thought I was due April 27 based on lmp so I'm kind of in this limbo lol I thought maybe I could float between the 2 months since I'm behind most of the ladies in the April forum :)


----------



## busytulip

drjo that is great news :)

Welcome Adriansmama :wave: I did the same with my last. She was due Oct. 30th I always felt really behind in the Oct. group so I joined the Nov. one, good thing too since she decided to hold out until Nov. 4th. :D Will you stay team :yellow:?

Flossie I feel the exact same way.

We aren't doing anything to celebrate each week. I need to start taking bump pics.

Anyone else having aversions? Deli meats are not my friend :sick: Making lunches has been a test.


----------



## Alea

Hi ladies, I'm unexpectedly finding myself in this group! 

I'm Alea, I'm 22 and I live in the UK with my fiance Adam and our daughter, Maisie Grace, who was born in June of this year. Get why this whole thing was a little surprise?! A blessing nonetheless, we are overwhelmed with emotions right now after I got a positive this afternoon following a few days of nausea and other typical pregnancy symptoms. 

In terms of due date - I believe I'm due on May 21st, or around then at least, so I'll go with the 21st until we know otherwise. Adam and I got engaged on the last weekend of August and well, you know, I think that's my due date! I look forward to speaking with you all a little more.


----------



## busytulip

That's lovely Alea. It really must have been quite the shock I'm sure. Irish twins :) Congratulations on your engagement as well!


----------



## Alea

busytulip said:


> That's lovely Alea. It really must have been quite the shock I'm sure. Irish twins :) Congratulations on your engagement as well!

Thanks so much! It has been a shock but we are excited and obviously very grateful to have been able to conceive a baby again. 

I see you have a 10 month old so perhaps we will be able to relate to each other since we'll have two close in age once our babies are here!


----------



## busytulip

Definitely!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Welcome AdriansMama and Alea! :flower:

No aversions yet (it was grilled chicken with DD). I am starving all day though, and constantly craving something! Especially chocolate, mmm

Is there anything else you can have for lunch? :)


----------



## busytulip

Oh I've never been a lunch meat person. I was preparing lunch for my littles for school. I also have not been fond of the smell of fish or things being fried. Trips to the grocery store have been hard on my nose and tummy. :sick:

I still just want spicy and salty things.


----------



## Butterfly2015

Any good tips for Ms ladies the only thing I've been able to eat today is 3 dry crackers and I can only sip water I've lost 5 lbs since last week my midwife appointment isn't till Monday the smell of anything is so overwhelmingly sickening my partners getting really worried and to be honest I am too I feel so sick 24/7 it's horrible x
Welcome to all the new ladies hope your well and have a h&h 9 months x


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi ladies, am cautiously excited, I will be 6 weeks tomorrow, am taking a day at a time. Had a previous loss in April around this time and honestly I need all the support I can get since this baby is still a secret for most of people. I've had mild nausea, only 2 days ago a very bad episode cause I was kinda sick with a cold, and today just loss of apetite, just ate fruit and not really hungry but when my stomach is empty i feel heartburn.
Anyhow...im here now and want to keep reading all you symptoms and ups and downs.
Thank you for keeping me company.
Blessings!


----------



## pinkpassion

My back hurts so bad!!!!!!! I really feel like with this backache and cramps that af is coming with a vengeance!!!! Anyone else,


----------



## busytulip

Hi Esperanza! Welcome :flower:
I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Do you have an idea of when your EDD is?

Butterfly some ladies have had success with taking unisom and vit. B6. Mentioning it to your provider wouldn't hurt. I had HG with my last 3 pregnancies, you don't want to let it get bad.

Pink I hope your back pain isn't here to stay.


----------



## Tesh23

Hi Ladies!! So many May babas on the way!!:happydance:

EDD is 27 May 2015. If I choose to do a C-section here they usually do it about 2 weeks early so EDD may be 14 May which is DH's bday! lol But I am gonna stick with 27 May for now!

Hmm... I am team yellow - just want a healthy little bean and bub. DH is prob happy to have either but I think right now he is leaning toward team blue! lol

Our first baby finally on the way after 16 months ttc! :cloud9:


----------



## Alea

Welcome, Esperanza!

Tesh23, it must be so exciting to have a baby on the way after so long. What is making your DH guess you're having a boy?

We were team yellow with Maisie and loved not knowing. We've not thought that far ahead yet and although I'd like to stay yellow again, I think it'd be more practical knowing as we can work out what, if any, of Maisie's things we can reuse.


----------



## busytulip

Hi Tesh...fancy meeting you here :winkwink: I am so excited we have quite a few ladies staying team yellow!

Alea we were kind of lucky in that we picked out mostly gender neutral things. I can't see where you are from, do you have consignment shops nearby to shop for baby number 2?


----------



## AdriansMama

busytulip said:


> drjo that is great news :)
> 
> Welcome Adriansmama :wave: I did the same with my last. She was due Oct. 30th I always felt really behind in the Oct. group so I joined the Nov. one, good thing too since she decided to hold out until Nov. 4th. :D Will you stay team :yellow:?
> 
> Flossie I feel the exact same way.
> 
> We aren't doing anything to celebrate each week. I need to start taking bump pics.
> 
> Anyone else having aversions? Deli meats are not my friend :sick: Making lunches has been a test.

This baby will end up being an april baby due to repeat c sections but especially in these early days it's a little odd being 7 weeks when some ladies are gearing up for second tri :haha: 
I'm definitely not patient enough to stay team yellow &#128541; I would find out today if I could ! I don't have a gender preference this time though. If it's a girl then that's great because it's our last baby and we have 2 boys but if it's another boy then that's great too because I already have all the boy stuff I could ever need!


----------



## busytulip

Oooh I see that you are a baby wearer AdriansMama! Yay! 

Any other mamas here that plan on wearing their LO's?


----------



## pinkpassion

O gosh... it's not in my signature (probably should add it) but I am an AVID ebf,baby wearing, cloth diapering, cosleeping (up to 9 months) , natural crunchy mama!!!! Hahahaha I catch so much crap from people about my "crunchiness"


----------



## pinkpassion

I have a moby, boba, rainbow, itybity , meitai... I may be forgetting some, I've sold and bought so many times when dd was little looking for stuff that worked the best for us (I'm tiny and so is she)


----------



## pinkpassion

But I LOVE my moby probably the best for under 5 months, then I loved my meitai the best after that, so soft and versatile!!!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Love it Pink!
I have a boba, mei tai, and a few wraps. I'm looking forward to expanding on my stash.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I just have a Tula Toddler and a custom Star Wars ring sling... still debating whether I'll be getting a Tula Standard or a Lenny Lamb (I want a cat print carrier so bad!). I hate strollers so babywearing is how I survive when hubby isn't around to pull carry duty. :haha:

Anyone else being attacked by acne? I feel like a teenager again! I could do without this pregnancy side effect. :wacko:


----------



## pinkpassion

YES !!!!!! I have on on the center of my cheek... really, why there?! Haha


----------



## Flossie_Aus

I LOVE the idea of baby wearing, but I am SO CLUMSY I'm not sure I could trust myself :(

I ate pizza last night, and all (early hours) morning I tossed and turned feeling greasy and queasy and yuck and thinking about the stupid pizza, and this morning I'm experiencing my first real morning sickness (I think). I haven't chucked (yet), and it's not firing out all ends, so I'm guessing (hoping) its not food poisoning and perhaps baby just doesn't like pizza :cry:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Same here! Along with one on my chin and several on my neck... I know I get a little sweaty when I exercise, but this is just ridiculous!

Isn't the old wives tale supposed to be a girl stealing mom's beauty? :haha:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Flossie - still might be worth a try, especially if you can find someone that doesn't mind lending you something for a test run. :) I felt the same way, but was sold with the Tula. She's sturdy in it, it's not as complicated as a wrap (not knocking them, I just have a hard time with them! :haha:), and we've never had an accident.

Hope you feel better, and that it was just a one off! Might be all the grease that set you off. :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

I agree it's probably the grease that upset your tummy. :( I hope you feel better Flossie!

Yes, I've heard that girls steal your beauty. 

You have a StarWars sling Kitteh?? I think I'm in nerd love with you now. :haha:

Just want to say good luck to LouOscar. Praying for great news tomorrow!


----------



## ja14

Do any of you have a feeling about what your having yet? Right now, I feel like mine is a boy!


----------



## pinkpassion

I keep telling dh it's one of each :haha: but he wants a boy so that would be nice for him!!! I just want a healthy baby I don't care the gender!! Which is why I said we'd be team yellow!!!


----------



## ja14

I don't really have a preference, I want both eventually, so I go back and forth on which I think would be "better" first. Of course either will be wonderful!!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Well I'm now lying on a bed in the doctors office since my feeling "off" progressed into facial tingling and dizziness and although that probably sounds normal (don't know never been pregnant before) I'm high risk, so OB wanted a check up. Eeeeek. Will let you know how I go

UPDATE: Nothing unusual in my work up. Sentenced to rest. Thank God.


----------



## Esperanza2015

busytulip said:


> Hi Esperanza! Welcome :flower:
> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> Do you have an idea of when your EDD is?
> 
> Butterfly some ladies have had success with taking unisom and vit. B6. Mentioning it to your provider wouldn't hurt. I had HG with my last 3 pregnancies, you don't want to let it get bad.
> 
> Pink I hope your back pain isn't here to stay.

Thank you busytulip:hugs:

My EDD is May 12th/2016. Im going for a private scan on Sep 22 and then my OB will see me when am 8 weeks at October 2.
Hoping for the best!


----------



## Mumstar

Hi all sorry I've not been on recently I have a terrible cold and virus type thing and a hacking cough. My immune system has taken a dive. I have my ultrasound today to check if this is viable pregnancy since we only saw a sac last week. Just keeping my fingers crossed.

My boons have already gone up a size and are spreading sideways lol. I feel like a cow right now. Have been craving avocados so much right now and have been having about half an avo every other day. I'm trying to limit myself. No ms yet. 

Haven't been feeling very hungry and actually have to stop half way through a meal because I get so full. 

I was an avid wrap user with the first and plan on doing the same this time. I loved going for walks with him in his wrap he always liked to sleep and gave me some exercise. More

Will update later and hope it goes well. And congrats on everyone's appointments. I hope to see a little heart beat. 

Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Flossie, glad all is well!!!!!!

Good luck mumstar!!!! I'm sure all will be fine!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Hey just have a sec but wanted to say I'm so glad that things worked out ok Flossie. Hopefully no more problems today and you start feeling much better.

Good luck Mumstar, praying for really great news!! And that you see your cute little squish dancing around in there.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

It'll be so interesting to see if everyone is correct! I sometimes get a "boy" feeling, but when I talk about the baby, "she/her" slips out without me thinking about it, and I had a dream that DD was playing with a little girl. So I'm going girl. :haha:

Glad everything is okay, Flossie! Always better to be safe than sorry - that's what the doctors are there for. :flower:

Not too much longer until your scan, Esperanza! :)

Mumstar - Hope you feel better, hun. :hugs: FX you see the little heart fluttering away!

busy - I bought this little beauty off etsy. The fabric even glows in the dark. It is one of my favorite things ever. :haha:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

You ladies are seriously the best <3

Mumstar I hope your scan goes well!


----------



## Mumstar

The scan went amazing!! Saw the heart beating away at 6 weeks + 3. I'm allowed to be really excited now :). They didn't have a great machine which was able to measure the heart rate itself but it was flicking on and off like a switch. 

Our bodies do amazing things and it does feel like such a miracle. 

I'm so happy right now I can't stop smiling. I can't wait for you all to have your scans now. It's just so wonderful. 

I'm siding with a boy right now. I think I want a boy for my son. I'd be happy with a girl as well because I'd like to know what it's like. Plus me and my sister and mum get on like a house on fire.

Jumping for joy :). Xx


----------



## Tesh23

Alea said:


> Welcome, Esperanza!
> 
> Tesh23, it must be so exciting to have a baby on the way after so long. What is making your DH guess you're having a boy?
> 
> We were team yellow with Maisie and loved not knowing. We've not thought that far ahead yet and although I'd like to stay yellow again, I think it'd be more practical knowing as we can work out what, if any, of Maisie's things we can reuse.

Hi Alea! It definitely is! Really thought it wasn't going to happen!

I think he thinks it may be a boy cos every dream I've ever had about a baby has been a boy! Weird huh?

Believe it or not... Last month was actually the first time tho I dreamt of a girl!

Not sure what it means but we have decided we don't want to know the sex as I have heard it is so wonderful when baby is born and they tell u you have a boy or a girl!

I think for baby 2 tho I would def want to know the sex, as you've said it would just feel more practical as u would know what u could still use.


----------



## Alea

Glad to hear your scan went well, mumstar.

As for gender guesses..I honestly have no idea. Maybe I'll have a better guess in a few weeks! 

I have the Ergo carrier for Maisie but I don't care for it too much. I need to use it a little more I think, maybe then I will enjoy it.


----------



## Ganton

I have no idea what sex this little one could be and I don't think it's worth me trying to guess as I was wrong with both of my boys. 

I've not used any sort of carrier much with my boys. However, I bought a connecta recently to use when we went away and my DS2 wasn't quite confident with walking yet. A few of my friends have used connectas since their children were tiny and have loved them, so I'm looking forward to using it with this baby.


----------



## busytulip

Mumstar were you able to get any pics?

Esperanza not long of a wait now. :)

Kitteh it glows in the dark too?! <3 That's awesome!

I think some of the old wives tales regarding gender are pretty fun, but I don't really have a guess yet. Maybe as I get further along.


----------



## Sis4Us

Pink Iva had horrible back ache and cramps makes it really hard after 4 MCS last year!! I keep thinking things r going south!! :(

I go in at 10:30Am for my scan FXFX


----------



## Alea

I know it's early but has anyone thought of names yet? We have ours picked out!


----------



## busytulip

Praying for great news Sis4Us!

Do you mind sharing Alea?
We probably won't make a list until much further along.


----------



## pinkpassion

Sis , you go in at 10:30 tomorrow? I'll be looking for update.. the cramps and backache just come and go!


----------



## Alea

Keeping you in my thoughts, Sis.


----------



## mrsmax

Wow this thread keeps growing. :wave: 

Congrats Munster. Good luck six.

I have no feeling about gender yet...no sickness this time so maybe a boy?! Fun to keep guessing!! I like Sophie and Amalie for a girl. Not sure about boy..matt and lucas but nothing amazing yet!!


After six who is next for a scan?


----------



## TTDuck

I called my doc today to find out about getting my progesterone tested due to a recent mc and they gave me an appointment tomorrow! Going to go get my thyroid blood work done also (think I'll wait a couple days on that so I don't get 2 blood draws same day and the docs use different labs).


----------



## busytulip

Good luck at your appt. tomorrow TTDuck. Have you had issues with your thyroid before?


----------



## busytulip

LouOscar I hope things went okay today. Thinking of you!


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hello ladies:

Wow I think most of you are very ahead of me about everything! No idea of anything to buy yet but would def like to wear my baby! Am also reading about Attachment Parenting and I like it very much. Since its our first baby we are trying above all not to freak out and trust our guts about what to do.
For now I believe is has not sink yet for me.....I talk to my little bean and touch my belly but it seems like a miracle and am just amazed sometimes.
Yesterday I was very emotional thinking about my previous loss, very nervous and stuff....but i managed to turn it around and now I just want to enjoy every precious time that I have with this baby.
I dreamed like 2 months ago that I was breastfeeding a boy, but now I can only think of girls names...really not a clue about it now! 
4 sleeps to my scan! I still have some things to do regarding my wedding and my family coming so I enjoy my free time to go online and be in this forums:haha:
Ah forgot to mention my very mild nausea, am not sure how to call it, its just a weird feeling in my throat all day, and I dont feel like eating so much or certain foods but I still do cause I have to. I bought Ginger ale yesterday and i really like it! Anyone else having this kind of mild nausea?
Sorry for the long post!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Pretty please can I join this group!!

After 2 years of trying and 2 recent chemical miscarriages I'm sooo anxious about this pregnancy. I got my positive test yesterday and I want to test every hour to make sure its there - am I mental? 

How does anyone get excited? 

I didn't chart anything but I think I'm due on this weekend which would put me due around 29th May?

oh and I'm team YELLOW !!!!


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Please can I join the group too! I am due on the 27th May and this will be our 5th child (very unexpected! .....but definitely welcomed).

Going to try and be team yellow this time as we found out with all the other children.


----------



## Sis4Us

Getting ready for my scan didn't sleep much last nite so I'm tired and Nervous as Heck :nope:

Will update when I get home FXFXFX!!!


----------



## busytulip

Esperanza I have that same constant nausea, it just sort of puts you off food? It isn't terrible by any means. 

Hi BubbleOnBoard! I don't think you're mental. 

Spoiler
Being PAL is hard, you worry ALL THE TIME! I still find myself checking the TP for any bleeding And I took tons of tests. I finally stopped buying them.
We are here for you! :hugs:

Hi kittiekat :wave: It's nice to see another mom of many :)

Big hugs :hugs: Sis4Us Praying all is well!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Welcome all newcomers!!!!!! 

Good luck sis4us!!! Can't wait to hear!!!

So... lately I've been hungry but nauseous, hot then cold then hot then cold and so on, my face has a new zit everytime I look in the mirror, I've got awful headaches, my legs are achey, and my boobs hurt and I have to pee often!!!!! I know it sounds like I'm complaining but I'm actually bragging lol... after 4 losses I'm very much welcoming all my symptoms with open arms!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esperanza2015

Sys good luck!!! thinking of you!

Pink passion: very good that you are feeling all those symptoms! your little bean is starting to grow!:flower:

for the rest of nervous ladies as me, I did a very nice meditation over pregnancy and I fall asleep for 2.5 hours..:haha: I feel very good now!
highly recommended!


----------



## Sis4Us

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20150918_133412_zpsge1mqyed.jpg

Baby measured spot on at 6wk+1 HB 125 BPM !! Starting to feel a Lil better about myJelly Bean!! :)


----------



## pinkpassion

That's beautiful news sis4us!!!!!!! No better reassurance than a great scan!!!!!


----------



## busytulip

:wohoo: Sis4Us fab news!!


----------



## busytulip

Sis did you get betas drawn again today too?


----------



## Alea

Welcome to all our newcomers! Congratulations too.

Fantastic news, sis.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Excellent news Sis! Great Scan!!!


----------



## Mumstar

Whoo look at that little bean :). So happy everything went well you must be thrilled. 

I spoke to soon. I now have been full on throwing up this evening along with diarrhoea sorry tmi. I feel like a huge ball of hormones and feel like I'm bitterly cold one minute then sweating the next I have no idea what to wear each day. I slept on and off for 4 hours during my son's school time and seriously don't feel better for it. BUT I love all these weird things happening in actually feel full on pregnant. 

Can't wait to hear more good news from everyone and hope you're all enjoying the ride :).


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I did but I'm guessing after 10000 they stop giving exact numbers cuz it said >10000
:shrug:


----------



## Smanderson

Hi all, 

Haven't made in on here all week, glad to see scans and blood tests have all gone well congrats mamas :flower:

Welcome to all the new mummies :wave:

Still no sickness for me but food aversion (chocolate! :cry:) and cravings for chicken and cheese! Also headaches and a weird feeling in the right side like something is there...hard to explain not painful but feels very strange. I worry about eptopic but have no pain so that makes me think maybe it's ok :shrug: saw GP Wednesday to register pregnancy am officially waiting for 12 week scan date :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls, im Lea xx

can i join please ? 
im due approx 17th May 2016 

i found out what i was having with Phoebe, Alex and Benji but since we have decided that this will be my last pregnancy i want a Surprise. so im determined to stay team Yellow.
Although hubby is adamant he wants to know whether we are having a boy or girl.

We have nicknamed this baby Lego as they were convinced on a holiday to legoland xx

most family members now know and a couple of friends but we are planning a super cute pregnancy announcement at the local comic book shop x


----------



## bakerh518

Ive been looking for this thread! :happydance: 

We can SURPRISINGLY add us to the list! We were ttc for 5 years before conceiving my son with a surprise bfp, he is now a year and a half and we have gotten another surprise!! :happydance: 

Due may 23rd, first beta was Thursday at 570 :yipee:


----------



## TTDuck

busytulip said:


> Good luck at your appt. tomorrow TTDuck. Have you had issues with your thyroid before?

I developed minor hypothyroidism after my first was born. Been seeing a specialist for a while and she had me start a supplement when we started ttc.


----------



## TTDuck

i wish I was one of those people that their skin clears up when they get pregnant! Breaking out the last days here! The strong sense of smell has kicked in already - can't handle walking by the meat department at the grocery store! 
Got my blood work done yesterday and will get results Monday or Tuesday. Have a scan scheduled on oct 2nd!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I've been a slacker these last few days, oops!

Welcome to all the new ladies, congrats on the healthy scan and beta results, and good luck to the ladies that have something this upcoming week! :flower:

TTDuck - my skin is sooooo gross right now. Maybe we'll get that pregnancy glow after the first trimester. :haha:


----------



## TTDuck

Kitteh_Kat said:


> I've been a slacker these last few days, oops!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, congrats on the healthy scan and beta results, and good luck to the ladies that have something this upcoming week! :flower:
> 
> TTDuck - my skin is sooooo gross right now. Maybe we'll get that pregnancy glow after the first trimester. :haha:

I wish! With my first it was horrible the whole time! Never had acne as a teenager but paying for it now!


----------



## hereishoping

Can I join please. Just squeezing in to May with a due date of 25th. Being feeling sick already with this one. No morning sickness with my DS so maybe team pink?????!!!!!!! Don't mind to be honest. After my mc in June at 12 weeks I will settle for a sticky bean of any color!


----------



## AdriansMama

Sorry I haven't been on !! I've been sick with some kind of head cold on top of my nausea. I have has absolutely some to energy. 
I only have an ergo and a ring sling but I love them ! I plan to get a new carrier for this baby as well :p
Everyone thinks this baby is a girl because I'm so nauseous and I wasn't with my boys also because my face is terribly broken out which didn't happen before either. I still think this is another boy lol my first 2 were different enough that I'n not counting on anything to tell me lol 
I have my next scan on Monday I'll be 8+1 I'm hoping all goes well but there's always the nervous feeling that I'm going to get bad news


----------



## busytulip

Mumstar any news on an EDD?

Rainbow-your announcement sounds fun, that's pretty original to hold it at a comic book store. I also love your LO's nickname 'baby Lego'. :D

hi baker :wave: glad you found us! What a sweet surprise!!

TTDuck do you mind me asking what you've been put on? While TTC I became ill and developed thyroiditis. Now I swing between hi and low. Currently I am low so I am taking synthroid. I get blood draws every few weeks. It would be nice to have a 'thyroid' bump buddy. Do you have any extra symptoms due to your diagnosis? My joints are always very sore, my hands are very bad.
Praying for awesome results next week, waiting on betas is stressful. :hugs:

My skin has also decided to resort to that of a teenager. My forehead and back are broken out. :(

hereishoping lovely to have you here. I'm very sorry to learn of your recent loss and pray this is your sticky rainbow baby.

AdriansMama I'm sorry you are dealing with a cold on top of MS, that seems really unfair. Can't wait to hear wonderful news from your scan on Monday. :D

I hope everyone is doing well and that you are all having an enjoyable weekend!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hope everyone is well, im freaking out at the amount of stuff i need to get ! 
i need everything as we got rid of it all .

Luckily my sister is also pregnant with #4 (8 weeks) so we have been bouncing ideas off each other as there are soooooo many new inventions etc since i had Ben. 

Hubby wants us to save all the money up then buy everything at once but i dont think thats the most cost effective way to do it and have said that its much better to get stuff when its in the sale.

im trying to plan a master to buy list so i have a rough idea of how much we are going to need xx


----------



## Alea

Welcome to all of our new members!


----------



## Em260

Hi ladies, may I join? I'm due May 26th and this baby #2 for me. I was on one of these thread when I was pregnant with my daughter and it was so nice to chat with people throughout the pregnancy :). My first u/s is scheduled for September 29th.


----------



## busytulip

Hi Em welcome!! :wave: I think there are a few of us that will be chasing around babies/toddlers while pregnant. 

Rainbow that's how we were when we fell pregnant with DD3. It had been nearly 7 years since we had a child. It's amazing how many new products are out there. 

Even if you don't plan on having any kind of baby shower, or sprinkle, etc. (which we won't) I would recommend signing up for a baby registry. Several places offer high discount coupons for 'finishing' your registry. It was really helpful when we went to purchase high ticket items that we didn't want to buy second hand...like car seats. :) 

I love that our group is growing!


----------



## Sis4Us

We will be basically starting over AGAIN!!! Ds1 graduated in June and Ds2 will be 9 In a few months !!! So we have lost our Minds and r unlike most on this page !! :haha:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Welcome new May mamas!

Rainbow I had my bestie write me a master list of "must-have" items, as her son just turned 1. I can't believe how much stuff is on it!

How's everyone's morning sickness going? Mine gets worse daily, it's harder and harder to find foods I can actually eat (which is a far cry from last week when I was ravenous). I have work in an hour, and I'm always starving by the time I'm finished, even with a proper breakfast, but this morning I can only stomach fruit, so this could be interesting (and unpleasant). I'm going to pack a container of blueberries and strawberries, because thankfully my boss knows, and should cut me a break if I need it. Today is my "Friday" of a very big week, with some 12hr shifts thrown in, I'm pooped and 4pm can't come fast enough!


----------



## busytulip

Good luck this week Flossie! It's nice to see that your boss is understanding.

It's been kind of quiet in here. I hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## TTDuck

Busytulip- I'm on levothyroxine 25. I requested the generic due to cost ($10 vs $50!) and haven't had any reason to use name brand. No side effects that I can tell but I can get away with a low dose. My levels actually self corrected but were still a little low for getting pregnant. I don't know how often my endo will be doing my blood work yet.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi ladies,

Am very nervous today...no nausea at all and feeling very normal.
Tomorrow is my scan and I just feel like crying...am very anxious....but tried to catch up running some errands....at least I was very productive today.
Hope everybody else is calmer than me...


----------



## Alea

Saw the GP today to request my referral to the midwives and left in tears. I know Maisie is still young, this pregnancy was a huge shock to us all, but honestly the doctor made me feel like a piece of crap for being pregnant again :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwww alea, I'm so sorry hun!!!! Don't feel bad at all!!!!! It will also be ok and I believe everything happens for a reason!!! <3


----------



## Ganton

Aww, Alea, I know a few people with gaps around a year, (some planned, some unplanned) and they all love it. The GP had no right to make you feel like that. I'm sure the midwives won't be judgemental, so just try to forget about the GP.


----------



## luvymom

Can I join? I'm due may 4th with #6.

Esperanza, I'm the same. I feel great. Usually I'm so so sick by now. But I saw baby and heartbeat last week so that calmed me down some. I have another appointment next week. 

Also I'm looking for some advice. I'm still breastfeeding my 10 month old. I don't want to switch to formula for just a couple months. I was planning on continuing breastfeeding until a year but my nipples are so sore! Any tips? She's not the best solid food eater at the moment but will do some.


----------



## AdriansMama

Scan went well :) nugget was measuring right where it's supposed to !


----------



## Sis4Us

Busytulip put me down for May 10th as my scan date says EDD 5/10 I need to get over this fear and just say the Rainbow is here to STAY!!! :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Sis I like that attitude!!! I'm doing and believing the same thing!!!!! <3

Congrats Adriansmama!!! What a beautiful little nugget you've got there!!!!


----------



## Em260

Alea - so sorry that happened to you! That is so unprofessional for a doctor to treat you that way. I'm sure the midwife will be better to you and if not, please look for someone else. You have a right to be treated well by your healthcare professionals. 

Esperenza - good luck tomorrow! I think we all feel that way before the first scan. I have found that symptoms come and go at this stage so try not to let that worry you. 

Adriansmama - beautiful scan pic, congrats!!


----------



## bakerh518

AdriansMama said:


> View attachment 897595
> 
> Scan went well :) nugget was measuring right where it's supposed to !

:happydance: how lovely!! Nothing better than a good scan!! 



Alea said:


> Saw the GP today to request my referral to the midwives and left in tears. I know Maisie is still young, this pregnancy was a huge shock to us all, but honestly the doctor made me feel like a piece of crap for being pregnant again :(

:hugs: :hugs: Sounds like a letter to their board and a change of doctor is in order! Doctors SHOULD NEVER put their personal thoughts in to their work, they can give you facts, but thats about it :hugs: how insanely unprofessional! :hugs: 

Its called irish twins and it happens all the time without troubles :hugs: 



Esperanza2015 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Am very nervous today...no nausea at all and feeling very normal.
> Tomorrow is my scan and I just feel like crying...am very anxious....but tried to catch up running some errands....at least I was very productive today.
> Hope everybody else is calmer than me...

:hugs: I'm sure you will get a beautiful scan picture tomorrow :hugs: 


Got our scan date! October 6th! :happydance: Cant wait to see our little pebble! :yipee:


----------



## pinkpassion

Mine is also October 6th :thumbup:


----------



## bakerh518

WooHoo!! We will get to see our little ones on the same day! :happydance:


----------



## busytulip

I hate when you get a long post written out and then it gets erased. :(

TTDuck I'm also taking the generic, only (gulp) 75mcg. I'm happy to hear that you aren't suffering from any averse effects. I haven't really noticed any either, my main concern is that I'll gain a lot of weight with this pregnancy and then have a really, really hard time getting it off.

Esperanza I just want to send you big hugs :hugs: I hope that your scan goes really well tomorrow and that your anxiety just melts away when you see your little baby.

Alea I am so sorry that the GP treated you that way. When will you be able to get into the midwives? I'm sure they will be more understanding and accepting. I personally think it is beautiful and sweet how close you children will be.

Hi luvymom :wave: Nice to see another large family :) I'm still nursing my 10 month old as well and she is very much a milky baby. Is using nipple cream offering relief at all? I use either Lansinoh or Earth Mama Angel Baby. If you get very sore you could also try tea bags.

AdriansMama EEEeeeekkkkk!!!! Look at that sweet little bean!!!!! :wohoo: Yay! I'm so happy for you :)

Sis4Us I'm lovin' that positive attitude!!

Ooh Baker I think you and Pink are scan buddies. 
Loads of scans and 1st appt.'s coming up. It's so exciting!

AFM I have a massive head cold. Hopefully it flees just as quickly as it came on. I have way too much going on to deal with this nonsense. :haha:


----------



## busytulip

Oops, I hadn't seen your post yet Pink. :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry I've been MIA. These boards move too fast for me, so I usually just read, but Alea, I wanted to say that close age gaps are not as bad as some people think! Granted, none of mine are quite as close as yours will be, but it's really lovely to see your kids being silly together and enjoying the same toys and activities because they're going through almost the same stage at the same time. So don't let anyone make you feel bad! My brother and I are 13 months apart, and I loved it while growing up! :flower:


----------



## ja14

Busy- I've had things I type erase multiple times, probably why I don't respond as much, haha. I'll be typing away, and then it changes screens!

So I must seriously jink myself! Last week, I thought my little symptoms went away, then the next day I started getting nauseous. The last day or two, I wasn't nauseous like I had been, so it had me a little worried. Well, I puked my dinner up! My baby likes to give me reassurance, apparently. :haha:


----------



## busytulip

ja so nice of your baby to be thinking of you :haha:
Yeah these silly ads don't help :nope:

Well said Spiffy <3


----------



## Mumstar

Doctors have no right to make you feel like that. So insensitive. I knew a woman through work who had a baby trough ivf and ended up being pregnant 4 months after naturally. I think children are a blessing and no one should judge. Hope you find someone who is more understanding. 

I can't get rid of this cough and cold for the life of me. Spook super tired all day. I have to force myself to get through each day but I hate not doing chores. I'm slightly on a ocd spectrum and can't even look at the oh trying to help do things... He does it wrong obviously lol. My mother got back from Paris at the weekend and gave us a lot of chocolate. She's been really sweet. 

Based on my cycle length and time of bd I pretty much have my due date down as May 5th. I have a midwife appointment today and hopefully will see just how much weight I've already put on. Constipation is not helping. I eat healthy but I'm so bloated. I look 20 weeks. I put on 42 lbs last time but had horrible spd in the last 10 weeks. Need to get my energy back and start swimming. 

Hope you're all doing well and haven't been suffering too much. Good luck with all the appointments. So hard to believe sometimes it's actually happening :). X


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi everyone haven't been having a great time of it lately had my booking appointment with the midwife yesterday she was lovely very understanding and patient have been getting pelvic pain and was diagnosed with spd already in soo much pain and only 6+4 weeks I suffer with fibromyalgia to which I think has exacerbated things had to ask my neighbour to take my son to school today I'm high risk due to mental illness which thankfully isn't an issue at the moment fx it stays that way trying to keep a smile on my face and a positive mental attitude but it sucks and I know the pains gonna get a lot worse I injured my pelvis in a car accident a few years ago and had to have it realigned which is probably why I have the spd so early I've ordered a good support belt and I already have a walking stick for support I can't seem to win at the moment I've lost 6lbs this week but there not too concerned at the moment but it does worry me terribly I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself I think I'm not looking for sympathy just needed to get it off my chest thanks for listening it's good to talk after all
Hi all new mums/moms h&h 9 months 
Congrats on the scans ladies so lovely seeing the little ones x


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Sorry I've been such a slacker, guys! Some nausea has kicked in sick:) and I realized that Halloween is right around the corner, so I've been sewing my fingers off to finish our costumes in time. At least time is flying now!

Hope you feel better, Mumstar!

Butterfly - that sounds awful, hopefully the pain becomes more manageable for you. :hugs: We're all here to vent!

Alea - the doctor had no right to treat you that way, it's still your body and your choice. Whatever happened to compassion?! You won't be seeing them for the pregnancy again, will you?

Beautiful little baby, AdriansMama! :)

Good luck with all the appointments and scans this week! :happydance:


Had my intake appointment yesterday, which was all very uninteresting. Basically just medical history and what to expect. They do a handbook and passport thing which I do like; the handbook goes over the appointments/what to expect/common things going on at that time/etc. The passport is to record all my stats for the pregnancy, so it'll be neat to see how I progress! They probably won't do an ultrasound until the 20 week anatomy one, so I'm glad I booked a private one already. Next appointment is Oct 15th with my midwife!

They also took like 8 vials of blood, so I guess they're testing me for everything under the sun. :wacko:


----------



## pinkpassion

SIX WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## pinkpassion

Kitteh, we must figure our what we will be doing for halloween... it's creeping up on me!!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

So very quickly too! Where has September went?! Do you have any ideas? :)

We're continuing the Star Wars theme, so we're doing Anakin, pregnant Padme from the 3rd movie, and DD will be Princess Leia. (I'm going to say I'm still pregnant with Luke :haha:) I'm about halfway done with her dress at least!


----------



## pinkpassion

How adorable... you MUST post pics!!! I've got no ideas on what we will all be!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I have on more Mum to finish then I can start on my Halloween Decorations and Costumes hoping to be done w it by this weekend!! :)


----------



## busytulip

Sis4Us how many mums in total will you have created? When is Homecoming?

Kitteh you are so creative and I agree, you must post piccies. :) 8 viles? I think they are just mean sometimes.

Mumstar good luck at your appointment today. I'm sorry that you are feeling so uncomfortable. :( Do you want me to add you to the front as the 5th or hold off still?

Butterfly oh how miserable. I hope that the support belt offers some relief. Are you able to be home and rest when you need to? I'm sorry it has started so early, that's really rough.

Pink 6 weeks, nearly half way to that 1st goal? :dance:


----------



## sugargully

Hi ladies! Can I join? I hope you say yes cause I already stole the link for my signature! 

I'm coming over from "38 and TTC my first" thread on the TTC over 35 forum. 

This is my first and I think I will be a crunchy granola mom as they say because I'm in love with the idea of cloth diapers, baby wearing, and ebf.


----------



## busytulip

Hi sugargully! :wave: Of course you can join!!! :D
Congratulations! Will you be staying team yellow throughout?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Welcome, sugargully!

I can't believe some of us are starting to reach the halfway point for the first trimester already!


----------



## TTDuck

At work yesterday I had several people say I looked tired. I'm not that much more tired! Maybe it's just because I'm there 2 hours before anyone else! Lol!


----------



## Ganton

Welcome to the new girls. 

Kitteh, I'm 8+3 tomorrow and it's been exactly 5 weeks since I got my BFP. In another 5 weeks I'll be sooo close to 2nd tri (2nd tri is 14 weeks, not 13, isn't it?)

I can't believe how creative some of you sound with you Halloween outfits. I wouldn't know where to start.

Afm, I was feeling pretty horrendous up until last Friday. The nausea was constant and I just felt rubbish. I got some good sleep over the weekend (thanks to lie-ins while hubby sorted the kids) and it's helped loads. The nausea is still there fairly frequently but isn't as intense and I have spells where I just feel hungry and actually enjoy my food. But that's got me worried now that it's not the sleep that's helped and maybe there's something wrong that's made my symptoms ease off. I really don't want the nausea to find back full force but on the other hand I want some reassurance.


----------



## MiaMama

Hello Ladies!

Could I join? I am due May 27th if everything goes well :happydance:


----------



## busytulip

Hi Miamama congrats again!! You have a lot on your plate and will definitely be in my prayers. 

TTDuck which slacker told you that? :haha: Did they mention it at the end of the day or nearer the beginning? If it was the end totally acceptable; if it was nearer the beginning of 'their' day I'd be giving them the evil eye. How rude.

Ganton your lie-ins sound lovely. I understand what you mean about wanting the reassurance, but not necessarily wanting the symptoms.

Esperanza we haven't heard from you, hopefully you have received great news. :hugs:


----------



## ja14

So any of you having vivid dreams? The ones I have had are nightmares where someone is trying to kill me :haha: Why can't I just have weird dreams about my baby??

I went through so many snacks this morning, trying to find something that tasted decent, and settled on a green apple! I was able to snack on it throughout work, but I eventually got really hungry & nauseous, ready for lunch!
Someone had fried chicken that smelled so yummy, so I bought some, and then another co-worker (who we don't even really like) made multiple comments about how I needed to feed baby something better that fried chicken. :growlmad: Rude. I know that's just the tip of the iceburg with comments that are going to offend me this pregnancy. :haha:


----------



## Em260

Esperenza - I hope everything went well today!

Miamama - welcome! I'm one day ahead of you, due May 26th. How are you feeling?

Ganton - my symptoms come and go too. I think that's normal for this stage of the game. 

TTduck - how rude! Next time tell them they look awful and tired too :haha: 

Ja4 - unfortunately the unsolicited advice is going to start coming your way nonstop. That was one of the most annoying things when I was pregnant with my DD. And eating fried chicken is not bad! I am totally possessed by my cravings right now and all I want is pasta and pizza. I try to balance it out throughout the day to make sure I'm getting veggies in there somewhere.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

I don't know how to go to work today. The nausea won't stop. I have a travel band on and am trying to drink apple&ginger juice but it's not working, just barely escaped puking in a gov office this morning. I also feel a migraine coming on, probably from all the puking. :(


----------



## sugargully

Hi Busy, yes I will stay Team yellow. I like the idea of the doctor announcing it at the birth. Hubby wants to know but i talked him around. I like non specific gender items, like the children's section at IKEA. I don't mind not having the sex to base a color scheme on. Of course being my first I have no idea how hard it's going to be to reuse my gifts/items on our next little one.


----------



## TTDuck

One of the people that commented on me looking tired just got back from a trip to Italy so she was really tired! Hehe &#128514;


----------



## Smanderson

Wow this page moves fast, struggling to keep up already! 

Sounds like everyone is doing really well! Loving the positivity in here! 

Still no sickness for me, plenty of other symptoms though cravings, bad skin, sore boobs, hormone outbursts, tired, everything is very smelly. So I'm still wondering if I may skip the sickness this time (a girl can dream). 

So what's on everyone's shopping lists? I keep adding to my list, I thought for sure we would have most things. Can't help but wonder what new things are out now...


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi all I started bleeding this morning have to see the gp to get a referral to epu no pain but terrified all the same will let you know how I get on x


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi Ladies:

Butterfly:Hoping for the best and having you in my thoughts and prayers:flower:

Yeyy for the ones turning 6 weeks!!:flower:
It's funny to read all the unsolicited advise that you can get, am already dreading what will come from my MIL as I find myself very protective about this pregnancy and I was annoyed already about simple comments that my sisters did :blush:
Well, went for my scan yesterday, we saw little baby measuring 6 weeks 4 days (1 day difference from my calculations) and we saw the flickering heartbeat. The tech said everything looked fine and we were so excited that didnt ask much. In the car I remember she said the hear rate was 90 and I started freaking out. We came home and google and it was worse. Now am feeling more optimistic, I know his/her heart just started beating and honestly I dont want to compare my baby to anybody else's so Im trying not to read much into things and hope for the best.
My first prenatal app is on Oct 2, so im really looking forward to that.
Afm symptoms wise I feelt very bad yesterday, headache and nausea, but finally feelt better after the scan so I had a hotdog around 2230 and i think that help me to wake up without nausea (Im hoping its the food and not something else causing my lack of nausea).
Well....sorry for the rant.....cheers


----------



## Butterfly2015

I've been booked in for a scan at epu tomorrow morning at 11:10 but I'm not hopeful have started passing clots now can't stop crying I'm a mess can't believe this is happening again x


----------



## TTDuck

Butterfly2015 said:


> I've been booked in for a scan at epu tomorrow morning at 11:10 but I'm not hopeful have started passing clots now can't stop crying I'm a mess can't believe this is happening again x

oh no! I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## MiaMama

Hello Ladies,
I am out for May 2016.
Yesterday my pregnancy test was even more faint and I got my periods...
This one did not want to stick to me :cry:
Good luck to all the May miracles


----------



## Esperanza2015

I wish strength to all the ladies going through difficult times, I've been there and its not easy. Saying a prayer for you


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Butterfly, I hope the scan goes well and you can see the little heartbeat flickering away. :hugs:

MiaMama, so sorry for your loss! FX you'll be back over here again soon though :hugs:

Esperanza, glad your scan went well and you got to see baby! Your appointment will be here before you know it. :)

Smanderson - I hope you can skip the nausea! I didn't have it with DD, but I've gotten some waves of it, so I wasn't lucky again.

We still have most of the stuff we used for DD, so I don't think we'll have any really big purchases. A new mattress for the crib, probably buy a new set of bottles just in case... I'll have to go through all the stored stuff to see. The only expensive thing on the list so far is a Baby Brezza Formula Pro maker, and FIL has already said he's going to buy that for us. (I'm so excited to try it :haha:)


----------



## Alea

Thank you all for your kind words regarding what the doctor said. Although the comment upset me, I'm trying not to dwell on it, and focus on how wonderful it will be to have two children growing up together. I know Maisie will always have a playmate in the new baby!

How is everyone doing today? Welcome to any one I've not said hello to! I can't believe it's almost October.


----------



## N8ie

MiaMamma- I'm so sorry for your loss.

Afm - today I'm officially 6 weeks pregnant, I still feel so bloated and look at least 3 months pregnant. I wonder how long I will be able to hide my pregnancy. My scan is next week Tuesday I'm so excited for that.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

That's a great attitude, Alea! :)

I'm still only having really quick waves of nausea that randomly pop up, so I'm grateful it's not worse. I actually have energy today too, so I've been finally getting some cleaning done. I sent a desperate plea to hubby for ramen noodles since I've got such a craving for them, and he came home for lunch with 12 packs and 3 different types of crackers. I'm in love all over again. :haha:

Good luck with your scan next week, N8ie!


----------



## Em260

Miamama - I'm so sorry :hugs: Sending lots of prayers your way. 

Butterfly - Fx for your scan tomorrow. I hope everything is ok. I had a ton of bleeding with my DD which was so scary but my Dr. said is very common during the early stages.


----------



## Em260

Esperenza - congrats on the heartbeat. I wouldn't worry too much about the number, it's still super early. Just take it one day at a time, one appointment at a time. 

N8ie - :hi: Congrats on 6 weeks! I'm super bloated too but I think it's from the meds. I'm already using my belly band with my jeans. 

Afm - last beta is tomorrow and my ultrasound is next Tuesday. I wish I could fast forward to Tuesday!


----------



## busytulip

ja I just ignore those comments as best as I can. 

Flossie I'm so sorry that MS is nearly unbearable. Have you asked your provider for any sort of script to help?

sugargully we have always waited until birth to find out gender. That moment that you are talking about in the delivery room-it's so fantastic! I guess it would depend on how quickly you fall pregnant with another as to how well you'd be able to reuse items. :)

Smanderson I think the biggest ticket item for us will be a pushchair. I'm not sure if we'll want a double or what. I need to put a lot more thought into it.

Esperanza I'm glad you were able to see your little bean. My best advice would be to avoid Dr. Google. :hugs: 

Butterfly my dear sweet due date buddy :cry: Big huge hugs :hugs: Praying that things are okay. I know of several ladies that had quite a bit of bleeding due to SCH and ended up with a healthy bean. I really really hope that you get miraculous news tomorrow

MiaMama :cry: I am so sorry. 

N8ie happy 6 weeks. I think next week is a big one for scans. :)

Em hope you get amazing numbers!

I'm still battling this cold. I really want to just stay in bed, but I don't get to be that lucky. No rest for the weary.


----------



## busytulip

Was updating the front page, has anyone heard from LouOscar? I hope things are okay.


----------



## littlemiss84

So sorry MiaMama :hugs:

Butterfly - Fx for your scan tomorrow, hope it all goes well.
I also have a scan tomorrow, I had to bring it forward because of some bleeding. I hope its not another ectopic.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Busytulip, both my GP and OB are on holidays, typically, lol! But last night I had to spend a few hours at the hospital getting IV fluids and Maxalon. Hopefully it's broken the cycle of puking, because I have a 9hr train ride today without hubby! Feel sorry for the person who will sit next to me :haha:


----------



## luvymom

MiaMama, I'm so sorry. Big hugs! 

Butterfly, good luck tomorrow. Sending passive vibes.
Little Miss, good luck tomorrow too!

Esperanza, at my 6w6d scan the hb was 106, I was concerned too but my Dr said it's completely normal. He said they start low and then shoot up high. 

My phone makes it hard to keep up with everyone so sorry if I've missed things. 

As for me, tired and grumpy today. Still no sickness which is so unlike me. I'm very tired and feel kind of blah but not like regular morning sickness. I have a scan one week from today. We want to wait a long while before telling anyone but I let my sister borrow my doppler so I may have to tell her early so I can get it back. :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Flossie, have you tried B6 supplements? That's what the nurse recommended to me when I said I was having some nausea. Hope you feel better for the trip!

luvymom, hope the time passes quickly so you can get to your scan! :)

I got almost 9 hours of sleep last night, and feel like a completely different woman today. Only had a quick wave of nausea this morning when I was drinking my first glass of water, but that's it. Actually had energy, so caught up on 5 loads of laundry, cleaned the kitchen, and logged over an hour's worth of exercise. Hopefully this lasts! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Butterfly hope Ur scan Goes well :hugs:

So so Sorry MiaMomma :hugs:

AFM scan Friday 9:45Am and I'm already Freaking out :nope:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Your scan is an hour before mine, Sis! I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:

Anyone else with food aversions already? I can't stand grilled chicken again!


----------



## Em260

Busytulip - thank you! I hope you feel better soon. 

sis4us - good luck for Friday! Ah the wait for appointments and scans is torture :(

Kitteh - me! I had a really strong chicken aversion with my daughter but I don't remember it starting this early. Yesterday I got a chicken burrito and ended up having to pick all of the chicken out of it before I could stomach a bite. For some reason I don't have an aversion to any other type of meat.


----------



## busytulip

littlemiss I'm sorry to see that you've been dealing with bleeding. Sending positive thoughts your way.

Awww flossie that's awful and it is usually how it works out. :( I hope the train ride isn't too bad for you.

luvymom is your sister still pregnant? You could always say that you have a friend that you'd like to lend it to.

kitteh a good night of sleep sounds lovely. I hope you get a repeat.

Sis4Us I hope the wait goes by quickly.

Thank you Em :friends:


----------



## sugargully

Mia- you're in my thoughts today.
Butterfly-I'm sorry you're going through this.
Little miss - Fingers crossed for you that everything is just fine.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Kitteh I hadn't heard of that but I'll be sure to give it a go! Thanks!


----------



## N8ie

Good day ladies. Thanks for all the well wishes for my 6 weeks. I still have no morning sickness, just being bloated and my breasts look huge and occasional constipation. 

Em- all the best for the beta, both of us are going for our scan on Tuesday, I cannot wait.


----------



## Em260

Littlemiss - sorry I missed your post. I'm sorry you're having bleeding. Good luck for your u/s today.


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi ladies well I had my scan and am ecstatically pleased to say the baby's fine saw the heart beating there is a small bleed about 2cm below the sac not above like last time which they said was good the bleeding has stopped just brown spotting now thank god. Baby's measuring a whole week ahead but dates won't change till 12 week scan if still ahead I'm so happy I could cry not out of the woods yet but feeling a little more optimistic epu policy is no pictures but I have a private scan Saturday and will post a pic then thank you so much for all your kind words prayers and support I don't know what I'd do without you lovely amazing ladies your the best x


----------



## littlemiss84

Thats great news butterfly. And great that you are further along than you thought :happydance:

All good with my scan too. Im only 5+3 so not much to see, I have another scan on 7th Oct


----------



## Butterfly2015

Great pic little miss so pleased for you x


----------



## TTDuck

Glad the scans had good news!


----------



## Alea

Great news to both littlemiss and butterfly!

I forgot to say we've decided to stay team yellow again. I am super tired today! We are going on holiday next week so I've started organising things for the suitcases etc and it's really knocked it out of me. I'll be having an early night tonight!


----------



## pinkpassion

Great news ladies!!!

It's morning and I'm eating a bowl of mac n cheese because everything else sounded disgusting!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Pink I keep seeing Mac and cheese everywhere so gonna make some this weekend lol


----------



## busytulip

littlemiss and butterfly so happy to see good news! :dance:

Have fun on holiday Alea


----------



## Em260

Littlemiss and Butterfly - congrats on your scans ladies! 

Pink - so funny I have been eating mac and cheese too. The kiddie kind out of the box hehe. 

Afm - my second beta came back today at 3367 so exactly where it should be :). Now just impatiently waiting for Tuesday for my ultrasound.


----------



## busytulip

Great news Em!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Alea

Great news, Em.

Just out of curiosity, who here is from the UK? I'm US born and raised but have been living in England for some time now so I'm familiar with both health care systems, but it would be nice to establish who else is UK based so we can compare appointment times etc.


----------



## Butterfly2015

I'm in the UK Swindon to be specific lol


----------



## N8ie

Butterfly- that's good news, I can wait for my scan.

Little miss- you had your scan done a bit early, was it vaginal? Thanks for the photo, it's always nice to see such. 

Em- wow. That number is great. How many did you transfer?

I like the Mac and cheese story, right now I'm always hungry but food doesn't really taste the same anymore.


----------



## littlemiss84

Alea said:


> Great news, Em.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, who here is from the UK? I'm US born and raised but have been living in England for some time now so I'm familiar with both health care systems, but it would be nice to establish who else is UK based so we can compare appointment times etc.

Im in UK, in Belfast



N8ie said:


> Butterfly- that's good news, I can wait for my scan.
> 
> Little miss- you had your scan done a bit early, was it vaginal? Thanks for the photo, it's always nice to see such.
> 
> Em- wow. That number is great. How many did you transfer?
> 
> I like the Mac and cheese story, right now I'm always hungry but food doesn't really taste the same anymore.

Yes it was internal. I had it early because of a previous ruptured ectopic, and I've had a little bleeding.


----------



## N8ie

Littlemissy- hoping the bleeding is nothing.


----------



## Ganton

Alea, I'm in North West England.


----------



## sugargully

Hi my fellow May Mums,

I'm US based. 

I had my first appt this morning. I had an ultrasound and bloodwork. The us showed the sac and start of the placenta forming. No sight of little one yet. The dr said its still early but what he saw looked good to him. So he couldn't give a due date yet but I get to have another scan on the 6th! 

I'm being consider high risk bc of age only so far. We did elect to have the chromosome tests at 10 weeks. I didn't know that my age means that i get tests that moms under 35 dont need. 

The appt was long, about 3 hrs of mostly waiting.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea Sugargully I'm 39 almost 40 so I Figured I was High risk but my FS is not wanting me to be but Im gonna lush for it Again Tommorow I WANT that's test and I want extra Care incase I have issues w my MTHFR later On !! :shrug:

T minus 10 Hrs and 45mins unil scan and I'm a Mess as Usual!! :nope:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Morning all after some thinking we've decided to rearrange our private scan for in a couple of weeks at least that gives the bleed a chance to heal fx and can check everything's ok it makes more sense and we saw baby yesterday and I should have my 12 week scan via the nhs a couple of weeks after that as well so it'll help reassure us to so you'll have to wait a little bit longer to see pics but it'll also give me something to look forward to lol 
Hope everyone's doing well x


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi ladies:

Butterfly and Littlemiss: very happy for you, good news and hoping for the best for you two!
Sugargully: good that the dr gave you some reassurance and everything is looking good. Looking forward to the next scan!
Em: Great number! hoping for the best for you too:flower:
Busytulip: According to the the last u/s my due date is May 13 also:cloud9:
let's see what the OB sees on Oct 2...
Sis: Thinking about you today! Good luck in your scan:flower:
It's so funny...i even dreamed about Mac n Cheese:haha:
The chicken aversion has kicked in...well i can eat it if i dont smell it (grilled chicken over salad maybe). the smell of chicken soup for me is the worst.

Feeling much more optimistic and relaxed about this pregnancy.Reading this forum helps me a lot, I think we all freak out from time to time but even when something scary happens there is much hope and so much that our babies can do to develop quickly....its just beautiful how they grow so fast. Am 7 weeks today according to the scan!!!!


----------



## Alea

How is everyone today?


----------



## ja14

I'm the opposite with the mac & cheese! It's seemed kind of gross everything I've ate it...

So happy for everyone who had scans! I hope I get one next Friday, but not getting my hopes up. I'm thinking I'll for sure hear the heartbeat.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Sorry I haven't been on much the last few days, but I was convinced we weren't going to see a heartbeat today and was kind of preparing myself for it. Hubby had a nightmare that I miscarried, and honestly I've felt almost completely normal for the last two days.

But we saw AND heard the heartbeat, and the lady said everything was present that should be there right now. It was a private business place, so she couldn't give any medical information, but overall everything looked perfect. :happydance:

Heartbeat was 158, there was only one present, and baby is RIGHT on my bladder. Figures! So I ovulated from the right side and implanted on the left.

Just so darn relieved, I almost started crying. :cloud9:

busy, I'm switching my due date to May 6th since that's technically what it is based on LMP, and that's what the lady guessed me at (but couldn't confirm, but I'll still take it) - if you can move me when you have a chance, pretty please. :) (I'm also Team Pink, and hubby is Team Blue and/or another monkey)

https://digital-kitten.net/images/preg2/us1.png


Spoiler
https://digital-kitten.net/images/preg2/us2.png https://digital-kitten.net/images/preg2/us3.png

Good luck to the ladies that have scans and appointments soon!


----------



## Esperanza2015

So happy for you Kitteh_Kat! You make me have more hope since am feeling SOOO normal today...Congrats:flower:


----------



## luvymom

So happy for you KittehKat! That's how I was at my last appointment. It's such a relief to see there is a heartbeat.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

aww everyones scans are so cute !!

im UK based to - North East

I booked in with my Midwife today and i have my first scan on tuesday im nervous and excited at the same time. 

im feeling more nauseous as the days go on but most of all my boobs are killing me !!! 

i was asleep for 7.30 last night, baby lego has been using up all my energy lol xxx


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

It took her a minute to find the baby (it was abdominal), which just confirmed my fear... but then she dug around on my bladder and there he/she was. :haha: So yes, feeling like a normal human being doesn't mean anything bad! Thank you, ladies :)

Good luck with your scan, Rainbow!

(I had mac n cheese with lunch today, just to continue that thread :haha:)


----------



## busytulip

Good luck at your scan Rainbow

Fantastic scan Kitteh. I'm glad they were able to give you the reassurance that you needed. :hugs:

Thinking of Sis and hoping to see a good update

Esperanza would you like me to move your date or just leave it? Happy 7 weeks!

ja are you going to a small practice? most of the time at smaller practices they'll do an ultrasound that initial visit, especially if your dates are questionable.

Personally I feel like the walking dead. Does anyone know any great natural cough suppressants? I think I remember that honey and cinnamon are supposed to be good....if someone can confirm that would be fantastic. I'm miserable.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Honey, definitely! Maybe in some hot tea, that's what I was doing during the TWW when I had the cold symptoms. I think gargling salt water is supposed to help too. Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Honey is good for cough, not sure about cinnamon, but lemon is also!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I've been sooooo sick today... don't want to eat anything, vomited up my vitamins.. it's been awful!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats on all the great scans ladies!!


----------



## busytulip

Thanks ladies, I think I'll try putting some honey in my tea. Whenever J nurses I get so over heated feeling I start in on a coughing fit. I've been sucking on hard candies but my cheeks are starting to get sore.

Eeew that's yuck Pink. I can't stand the smell of my vitamins. I end up drinking tons of water just to get them down and the taste/smell to lessen. Sorry you are unwell. Did you have really bad MS last time?


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for the late Update been running all Day ... Scan went well baby measured 7+4 HB 144bpm !!! Starting to get excited I've never made it this far FX this is my Rainbow!! :)

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20150925_110523_zpsw1a0dvaq.jpg


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

So for some reason I read "cough" and my brain translated "sore throat", so ignore the salt water thing. But honey is still good!

The nurse also gave me a list of over the counter medicines that are safe during pregnancy, and for cough they have Robitussin/Vicks Formula 44 (generic is Gualfenisen) if you get desperate. :flower:

Hope you feel better soon, pink! :hugs:

Beautiful scan, sis! FX for you! :)

Hubby went and bought me a canister of decaf coffee, and just brewed me a pot... I'm sitting here in heaven. :cloud9: I've missed drinking as much coffee as I want!


----------



## pinkpassion

Busy, with my miscarriages I had hardly any symptoms.. and I had the "feeling of doom"... with my dd I was at peace and I just felt good about everything and I had so many symptoms and pretty strong morning sickness, but nothing like this!! And definitely not this early!


----------



## busytulip

Sis4Us again so SO glad you got to see a happy little bean in there :)

Thanks Kitteh, I have a huge list of safe medications as well, I just try and avoid taking everything. Call it paranoia.

Pink I'm sorry that you are getting hit so badly with sickness, but ecstatic since it normally indicates a very sticky LO (or LO's) :)


----------



## sugargully

Glad you're feeling positive Esperanza. I think a pma really helps. 

Kitteh- I'm glad your scan went well.

Hello everyone.

Afm- I've been having all day nausea and af style cramps. The ob nurse said all this is normal. Until I got on the boards I had no idea these were pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Smanderson

Fantastic news all the scans went well, my scan date is 2nd November so excited can't wait! 

Miamama so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Very slight nausea when I wake up now and feel really sick when people at work eat, ALL their food stinks, it's actually just me, a sandwich yesterday had me gagging. It's not spicy chicken or cheese therefore it's disgusting and must not be consumed according to bubba. 

We still have most of our stuff from DS too and will also need bottles and mattress for cot and Moses. Also new pram but thinking of buying second hand as will only use a travel system for the first 6 months as its a pain to squeeze in the car and hallway. I really like the look of those co sleeping cot things but don't know how long you can use them for, DS was out of his Moses by 7 weeks would be furious if £150 cot was just for 7 weeks lol :wacko: formula machine sounds like a good investment, will look into that.

I'm also in the uk, have booking appointment bang on 8 weeks and scan bang on. 12 weeks to the day, don't recall them being this efficient with DS but have to travel to London for the scan. Only about half hour but still annoying it's not at local hospital. All the ones round here are now part of kings so think that's why.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks so much Busy it's really starting to get Real I'm getting Excited but trying to stay grounded!!! :)

Kitteh I would say u r team Pink I too Od from the right and Implanted on top left!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Alea

It is with a heavy heart I have to leave this group. I have miscarried our baby in the early hours of this morning.

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months, and I thank you all for the support. Best wishes to you all x


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sorry alea :cry: :sad2:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Alea, I am so sorry your loss, hun :( FX you'll be back here when you're ready with a sticky bean :hugs: :hugs: 

Sis - we are egg buddies then! :haha: (I'll be 15 weeks mid-November and that just seems so far away to find out, arg!)

sugargully, I've had period cramps with both pregnancies now. I was told it's just everything getting ready inside. :)

Smanderson- this is the formula machine we're getting... I'm already so excited to try it! Hubby loves his keurig for his teas, so he's fully on board with baby having their own drink maker. :rofl:


----------



## busytulip

Alea :cry: My heart is so heavy for you. :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Smanderson you could always ask around on the boards to see how long other mums were able to use the bedside cots? That might give you a guesstimate as to whether or not it would be worth the investment. Aghh your scan is in Nov.? I really hope you are able to keep busy, and sane, until then. :winkwink: Happy 7 weeks!!

Sis4Us I just wish we could fast forward to the good stuff sometimes.

sugargully I've had those AF style cramps as well. Pregnancy does weird things to our bodies. :haha:

Last night I had a very vivid dream that I had spent hours cleaning my kitchen. I went through the cupboards getting rid of expired things, cleaned out the fridge-tediously cleaning the crevices, hand mopped the floors, pulled out the stove and cleaned underneath, etc. Imagine my dismay when I walked into the kitchen this am. :haha:


----------



## Esperanza2015

Alea am so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## littlemiss84

So sorry Alea :hugs:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Aww! Well at least your dream kitchen is clean! :haha: Can you maybe convince some of the older kids to help you tackle it?

So yesterday after my scan my pregnant sister told me about the Gender Experts website, and I paid the $5 to have them expedite their prediction for fun.

...Eek! :cloud9:

https://digital-kitten.net/images/preg2/ramziprediction.png


----------



## busytulip

It's not a big deal, I'll get it done eventually. :haha:

That's really neat Kitteh, it'll be fun looking back to see if they are right.

So Sis4Us is that your prediction for Kitteh and yourself as well? Team :pink:

I think I want try out a few different gender prediction tests and keep a log of them and see which ones proves right once we deliver.


----------



## Alea

Thank you all.

We are going on holiday in the week and I don't imagine I'll be online before we leave, but I'll pop my head in when we are back.

A x


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I hope you and your family have a nice holiday despite the circumstances, Alea :hugs:

busy, that's a great idea! It would be interesting to look back and see what was correct! The Gender Experts do a free prediction, you just have to wait 7 days. (My sister got boy, which is what I'm feeling for her)


----------



## Smanderson

Alea I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Kitteh Kat your formula machine looks awesome I want one! Haha might try and use that idea to sell it to hubby lol we love our coffee machine :haha:

Busytulip that's a great idea am defo going to to that. I know, November seems so far away, it's driving me nuts already! We are planning a new kitchen so hopefully that will keep me busy till then :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Alea - I am so sorry :hugs:. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Kitteh do you have to send in an early ultrasound pic for them to have a guess?

Smanderson a kitchen remodel will definitely keep you busy! How fun...and stressful, but hopefully more fun!

Alea take all the time you need luv. :hugs:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

They want 6-8 weeks for their Ramzi guess, and 12 weeks for nub. They also want to know later if their guess was right, so I think this is their way of doing research using a lot of pregnant women. :haha:

Smanderson, good luck with your persuasion! It's supposed to make making bottles super fast and easy... what guy doesn't like that route? :haha:


----------



## TTDuck

I was planning on asking the us tech if it's implanted on right or left side. Don't know if they'll tell me because they don't let the us techs tell you anything!


----------



## TTDuck

Sorry alea &#128546;


----------



## Smanderson

Busytulip your not wring there, we are still just getting quotes and it's pretty stressful but will be worth it am very excited to have a new kitchen :happydance:

Kitteh that's so true! :haha: hubby will totally love the idea of quick and no fuss especially for night feeds :thumbup:


----------



## ja14

Is anyone planning to rent a Doppler, or have you in the past?


----------



## pinkpassion

Ja, I own a doppler that I used with dd from 10 weeks on! I absolutely loved having it , it brought me so much reassurance!!!! I'm going to try hearing the heartbeat with this one in the 9th weeek, I'm sure I could have found dd's earlier but I didn't have the doppler until 10 weeks.


----------



## ja14

Where did you buy it?


----------



## pinkpassion

I bought it online at fetaldoppler.net ... I got the sonoline b fetal doppler in pink!!


----------



## littlemiss84

I used the sonoline b doppler with my daughter from around 9-10 weeks. I will be digging it out again in the next few weeks I think I got mine on eBay


----------



## busytulip

TTDuck they are allowed to point out landmarks, so maybe you could ask them to be quite thorough in their explanations. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

So so Sorry Alea :hugs:!!!!

Busy I'm hoping I'm team pink and yes my guess for Kitteh is Pink!!!

I did the salt test it came back Pink but I'm taking P so that can interfere w results Also ring test came back Pink!!
I will have to check out that gender page Kitteh!!!


----------



## busytulip

What is the salt test Sis?


----------



## busytulip

Never mind, I went ahead and looked it up. I'm keeping a running tally of boy vs. girl gender predictions. I think it will be neat to see once LO arrives how many were right. :)


----------



## sugargully

That's a neat idea Busy. I was going to keep a pregnancy journal and list the predictions. I decided not to but I like your idea of keeping a running list for my records. 

Hubby's going to find out but I really don't want to. We have the CVS test at 10 weeks so hubby will know then. I hope he's good at keeping secrets!


----------



## N8ie

KittenKat- yay, congrats I'm so happy for you

X-rainbow- sorry about the nausea, I only had it for one day. My breasts are sensitive and HUGE too and the baby finishes up all my energy levels&#128514;&#128514;. My scan is also Tuesday. All the best 

Busytulip- hope you feel better

Sis- that's a good heartbeat. Congratulations 

Pink passion- sorry you are feeling so sick 

Sugar- sorry about the nausea

Smanderson- yay, I'm glad the scans went well

Alea- I'm so sorry for your loss

Afm- I have no real crazy symptoms to complain about except for my huge, sensitive breasts and huge bloat and being exhausted. My scan is Tuesday and I'm nervous and excited. Hoping that the baby(ies) are in the right place and have a strong h/b


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I've never heard of the salt test; will have to look it up! I think I'm going to make a list of all the predictions too just for fun. :haha:

Good luck with the scan on Tuesday, N8ie! Almost here now :) And the bloat is crazy!

ja - I also have a Sonoline B Doppler from fetaldoppler.net, they have fast shipping. I think I only used it 3 times with DD though, it just never interested me. It's still sitting in my closet collecting dust. :haha: If you do get one, don't panic if you can't find the heartbeat early on. (they couldn't find it with medical grade dopplers until 16 weeks with DD, she was stubborn like that)


----------



## LouOscar01

Hello all, Haven't been on in a while! Hello, to new people! 

I have my 12 week scan in 18 days but don't think I can wait that long. Think I'm going to have a private scan. It will be my third scan so far in this pregnancy but I'm just so anxious. I need to know everything is still ok. 

My bloating is finally disappearing! I still don't have any morning sickness. My boobs are much bigger and more sensitive though. So that's a positive sign!


----------



## AdriansMama

I found nuggets heartbeat on my Doppler last night !! So nice to be able to listen in :)
Has anyone tried out the gender experts yet ? I sent my 6 week and 8 week scan pictures in under 2 different emails and they predicted girl for both ! We shall see


----------



## Ganton

LouOscar, I'm also 9 weeks and have my scan in 17 days. I haven't had any scans yet so it can't come around fast enough for me to see if everything is going ok. I've had no symptoms to suggest that anything is wrong but it's still a worrying time. When do you reckon you'll plan a scan in for?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Yay for the bloat disappearing, Lou! Hope your private scan goes well. :flower:

AdriansMama - girl like you :haha: Glad you were able to find the heartbeat!

Ganton - I haven't had any worrisome symptoms, but I'm still worried. The first trimester is rough. :(


----------



## Gdef

Hi! Can I join you ladies? I'm currently 7w4d and due May 11, according to LMP. I've already had several scans and blood tests bc they thought I had an ectopic pregnancy. But the last scan we had at 5w2d they actually saw baby nestled in my uterus and a little flicker on the screen, which they said was the beginning of a heartbeat:happydance:

DH and I have 2 little girls. Sara Beth is 8 and Lola Kate is 7 months. We were originally "one and done"...then we got our little surprise baby, Lola Kate...now 7 months later we have surprise baby #2!! Lol :haha:

I was in the February Hearts 2015 group here on BnB and absolutely love those ladies! Hopefully we'll all have a H & H group here, also! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

I can't believe some of us are already 9-10 weeks!!!! Congrats ladies!!!!! I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and I can't believe how fast time is going!!!!!! I have my scan in one week.. if all goes well I'll probably try to find heartbeat on doppler I'm my 9th week!!!


----------



## Em260

Wow, crazy that some of you are 9-10 weeks already! I feel so far behind as I'm only 5.5 weeks. I really wanted to get a doppler with my DD but my DH talked me out of it. Maybe I'll get one this time. 

Gdef - welcome!

Kiteh - congrats on your scan and that gender prediction method is pretty cool:thumbup: 

Busytulip - hope you're feeling better!

Sis - congrats on your scan!! Beautiful pic!

N8ie - good luck for tomorrow! 

AFM - my first u/s is tomorrow as well. I woke up this morning wishing it was Tuesday already. I think I will feel so much more relaxed once I'm past the first scan.


----------



## Sis4Us

Was up All nite :sick: I think nite sickness is just as BAD as MS!!! :nope:

Nap time!!! ;)


----------



## drjo718

I have another ultrasound at 9+2 tomorrow. Last one before I get transferred from the fertility clinic. I'm so nervous, and just terrified there won't be a heartbeat. 

On a different note, I threw up for the first time in pregnancy on Saturday. I've had fairly constant nausea for a couple weeks but that was the first time actually vomiting. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## busytulip

sugargully I don't think I could trust my husband to know and not spill the surprise. He is going to have so much fun teasing you!

Thank you N8ie :) I can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow

LouOscar nice to see you pop in dear. I still have the bloat pretty badly. You lucky duck, getting to forego MS. 

Adriansmama that is exciting, it really is one of the sweetest sounds on earth

Ganton I hope time feels like it's going swiftly before your scan

Welcome Gdef :wave: Your girls have cute names. Will you be finding out gender or staying team yellow? I'm so glad that your LO is safely tucked in and not ectopic. That must have been a very scary time for you. :hugs:

Em thank you. I am also hesitant about getting a doppler. I think the idea of having it is nice, but I worry I'd use it more than I should...or at least more than my sane mind would want me to. Also anxious to hear how your scan goes.

Awww Sis4Us, that's terrible. I hope you manage a good nap.

I'm really excited for all of our upcoming scans :dance:

Thank you for the get well wishes. I'm feeling a little better. I can finally breathe through my nose. A yucky cough is still lingering, but I'll take it in comparison to how I felt a few days ago.


----------



## busytulip

drjo so nice to hear an update hun. Sorry you ended up getting sick. Hopefully it was just a one time thing. It's so hard not to have those fears and anxieties. Admittedly I am somewhat dreading my scan for those same reasons. Praying that you see your sweet little babe healthy and active tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Welcome, Gdef! :)

Good luck with all of the scans tomorrow; can't wait to see more babies! :happydance:

Happy early 7 weeks, pink!

Hope everyone feels better too. :hugs: (glad you're starting to feel better now, busy!)


----------



## sugargully

Welcome Gdef!


----------



## Gdef

Thanks everyone! 

Busy- we will definitely be finding out the gender. Lola Kate will be sharing a room with her new brother/sister and I need to find matching crib sets, etc!! I'm slightly OCD with stuff like that:haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sugargully FYI if u r on P that at home test will read :pink: so if u r on P or have PCOS it tells u NOT to use it just incase u r Hun!! :)

I was gonna get it yesterday until I read that on the Box :(


----------



## bakerh518

So jealous of those of you who have or are getting your scans!! Just can't wait until ours!!! :grr:


----------



## busytulip

Happy 6 weeks baker :D Won't be long and you'll get to see your little bean.


----------



## mrsmax

Argh!! Been away for a week as on hols and this thread has totally taken off :wave:

Welcome all new ladies. Lots of lovely scans and good news. 

I had some bright red spotting on Friday which was terrifying. Have an emergency scan at the epu tomorrow so a little nervous but cautiously optimistic as I know bleeding is pretty common.


----------



## bakerh518

i hope the spotting is nothing to worry about mrsmax :hugs:


----------



## Gdef

I have my first "official" appt with my midwife today. All the previous visits were for emergency scans and blood work. I'm super excited!:happydance: I absolutely love my MW. Hopefully she'll send me for a scan today, but I'm not counting on it. I've had 3 already so they'll probably make me wait till around 12 weeks:blush:


----------



## pinkpassion

7 weeks!!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

GL to all the ladies w scans and visits today!!! :)

Finally slept thru the nite last nite and my meds seem to be keeping the pukey away just wish they didn't make me so tired and dizzy :shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry you feel so bad sis4us!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck to all the ladies with scans today!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## N8ie

Mrsmax- I hope the bleeding was nothing serious and that both you and the baby are fine.

Afm- today I went for my first scan, I'm actually 6 weeks 4 days and not 6 weeks 6 days as I had calculated. My baby is due 20 May 2016. I got to see my perfect baby and hear the heartbeat (120) what a magical sight. It's amazing how that tiny baby has changed my life. 

Good luck to everyone else going for the scans. I'm definitely staying team yellow.


----------



## KrissyB

Hi all :wave: Mind if I join?
I'm 8 weeks 2 days and due May 8th. After 1.5 yrs TTC#2, battling with endometriosis, trying everything from NTNP all the way to IVF, having an early miscarriage from our first IVF transfer... I had been very cautiously accepting the idea of being pregnant this time around. But we had a great ultrasound yesterday, saw a wonderful heartbeat at 169 bpm and the baby is growing nicely, so I decided to take the plunge into the pregnancy threads :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome KrissyB

Well I sent my scan to Gender experts and they Say I'm having a BOY so now I'm upset and Upset that I am Upset :nope:


----------



## busytulip

*mrsmax* I hope everything goes well at your scan tomorrow and that you don't have any more bleeding

Good luck at your appt. today *Gdef*

Happy 7 weeks *Pink*!!

*Sis4Us* sorry the tablets are making you dizzy and tired

Awww *N8ie* that is wonderful!! :dance:

*KrissyB* we are happy to have you join us. Welcome!!:wave: I'm so glad that things went well at your scan. :)


----------



## mrsmax

N8ie - that's wonderful news :happydance:

HI KrissieB :wave: I had my first by IVF after 2 years of failed TTC and one m/c so I know how amazing but petrified you must be feeling. My only recommendation is that you stick to one or two threads and don't read all the 1st Tri board as it can make you super paranoid!


----------



## mrsmax

sis4us - I was put on anti-nausea drugs with my first as I was diagnosed with Hyperemesis and they made me feel really dizzy too. They actually didn't stop me feeling sick they just stopped me vomiting - which was almost worse! I feel for you - but it will pass x


----------



## Sis4Us

Just hating myself right now for sending in my scan!!! :nope:


----------



## pinkpassion

Sis 4us.. can I ask why?? I guess I just feel like all babies are gifts and as long as the baby is healthy that's all that matters ... I'm sorry you are upset but those things mean nothing, you won't know unless you do bloodwork or an ultrasound at a later date!!!


----------



## littlemiss84

Aww sis4us, sorry you didn't get the answer you wanted, but don't read too much into it, they are just guesses at this stage! When I was pregnant with my daughter the Chinese gender predictor and a few psychic's all said boy and they were all wrong. 
I hope you get the little girl you want!


----------



## N8ie

KrissyB- welcome. I know how you feel, I'm also too scared to be really happy.

Sis4us- please don't be upset.


----------



## drjo718

Hi krissy! :wave: glad to see you over here.


----------



## Sis4Us

That's why I'm upset that I'm so upset I should be happy I finally have a Lil blessing!!! Nm I won't say anything anymore sorry if I upset anyone!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

No hun you didnt.. I'm sorry.. I'm a hormonal mess.. that's what happens if guess. . I didn't mean it rudely! We are all here for each other no matter what.. just hope you can be happy with a healthy baby no matter the gender... it's too early to be upset (which is what I really meant to say, those are just predictions are there are so many variables with the early ultrasounds! !)


----------



## Sis4Us

It's just hard to think that I may never have my Lil girl that I have been trying for for 4yrs that's all but that's the facts it's a 50/50 chance and I will be happy w a healthy baby !!! I will need time tho time to Let go of that Lil Girl that's All!!

Sorry Im an emotional wreck too and sick as a Dog so this didn't help !! :nope:


----------



## pinkpassion

What I would say is brace yourself for a boy, but hope that it's a girl!!!!! That's what my dh is doing *except opposite, he wants a boy) !


----------



## bakerh518

You never know what is in store for you :hug: I hope for a girl but as a mumma of a boy, there is nothing like how a little boy loves his momma :hugs: (there is a gender disappointment board on BNB it might give you some peace about how you feel, it is okay to be upset, it will pass don't worry) 

AND as someone who was told i had less than a 1% chance of having a baby, and am now pregnant with Number TWO; NEVER say NEVER! :hugs: 

I hope everyones scans went well today :hugs:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Hope you had a good holiday, mrsmax! And hope the bleeding is nothing. :hugs:

Good luck with your appointment today, Gdef! :)

Congrats on 7 weeks, pink! :happydance:

So happy you saw the heartbeat, N8ie! That's great news :)

Yay, Krissy, you made it over! :happydance:

Sis - gender disappointment is a real thing, and can be rough. Feel free to message me if you need to vent, I totally get it (one of the reasons I need to find out the gender, so I can work through my feelings if need be). There's also a Gender Disappointment sub-forum you can join. :hugs: And the website isn't 100% accurate; a lot of women have gotten wrong guesses from them. So it can still be your little girl in there!

I hope I didn't miss anyone; good luck with everyone's appointments today! :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

I have 2 boys and I know I wont Love him any less believe me I love my Boys w all my heart!!

It's just the thought of never getting to have a Lil girl that hurts that's All!!


----------



## Gdef

We have a little jelly bean! Everything looked great. HB was 170 :kiss:


----------



## busytulip

Fantastic news Gdef!! :dance:


----------



## drjo718

Ultrasound today and baby looks good. Heart rate 175, measuring 8+5, little hands and feet doing some kicking. Placenta starting to form. :)


----------



## KrissyB

GDef- Congrats! And that's an awesome heartbeat too :) 

For ladies who are expecting #2 (or more) - when did/will you tell your LO's that they're going to be a sibling? DH and I are dying to tell our DD, and life would be easier if I explain there's a baby in my tummy then constantly making excuses about her jumping on me or morning sickness or whatnot... But at the same time I'm nervous that A. She'll tell everyone in the world once I tell her and B. how difficult it would be to explain if something goes wrong.


----------



## KrissyB

Drjo - We crossed posts - CONGRATS on the scan!! :happydance: Awesome heartbeat and to see the movement like that too!


----------



## Gdef

Welcome Krissy!! Our oldest DD is 8 years old and youngest DD is 7 months old. When we found out we were pregnant with our 7 month old, we waited until I was 14 weeks to tell DD1. We basically told her when we announced it publicly bc we were scared she would spill the beans! Lol. With this pregnancy, we told her right away almost as soon as we found out. We just told her that I still had to have some tests and pictures done of the baby before we could tell anyone else. So we gave her a date (when I'm 10 weeks) that she could start telling people and we look on the calendar everyday and countdown the days before we "go public" (just to ensure that she doesn't forget that it's still a secret!). Lol


----------



## TTDuck

My dd is only 2 so I don't think she would understand! So I'll start "explaining" it to her when I start to show I guess! &#128516;


----------



## bakerh518

We told our one and a half year old right away, thinking he wouldn't really remember or bring it up on his own, however, every time he is near me he now points to my belly and says "baby!" It's adorable but we always have to be wary when we are around folks of consequenc! Lol


----------



## MissCherry15

EDD 30th May 2016 xx 
Hoping to find someone who shares my date, or someone who is close to my date?


----------



## ja14

I've been down today. :(
For the majority of my pregnancy, I've had light spotting that was brown, and I wasn't really worried over it. Yesterday for a little while I had pinkish red spotting, and now I'm having more today. My first doctor visit is Friday. I guess I just have to wait it out till then? There's no way I could get a doctor's appt before then, and I'm not having cramps or anything so it doesn't really warrant a trip to the ER.
I have been sicker the last two days, so that makes me think things are progressing okay.


----------



## bakerh518

ja14 said:


> I've been down today. :(
> For the majority of my pregnancy, I've had light spotting that was brown, and I wasn't really worried over it. Yesterday for a little while I had pinkish red spotting, and now I'm having more today. My first doctor visit is Friday. I guess I just have to wait it out till then? There's no way I could get a doctor's appt before then, and I'm not having cramps or anything so it doesn't really warrant a trip to the ER.
> I have been sicker the last two days, so that makes me think things are progressing okay.

:hugs: Hang in there :hugs: I hope its just your beanie snuggling in :hugs: No cramps is always a good sign


----------



## sugargully

I'm sorry you're spotting ja. I hear it can be a totally normal part of pregnancy. Your in my thoughts.


----------



## busytulip

drjo that's a great report. :wohoo:

Krissy last time we didn't tell our children until I was 17 weeks-we waited to publicly announce until 24 weeks. If all goes well at the scan I think we will share the news with the children around 12 weeks. 

awww Baker, your son sounds adorable

Hi MissCherry :wave: How have you been feeling so far?

ja :hugs: I'm sorry you are having spotting, hopefully it isn't anything of huge concern. If anything changes, please don't hesitate to go in. Looking forward to hearing a good report on Friday


----------



## Em260

Krissy - :hi: good to see you over here! My DD is only 20 months so I don't think she'll understand when we tell her but maybe we'll wait until we tell everyone else, just in case. 

Sis - gender disappointment is nothing to be ashamed of and it's totally normal to want a little girl. I wouldn't put too much stock into those gender prediction sites. They are notoriously wrong. 

ja14 - spotting is so scary :hugs: I had it my entire pregnancy with DD. It's a good sign that you don't have any cramps. Hopefully the time will pass quickly until your scan on Friday. 

drjo - congrats on your scan! Isn't it amazing that the little hands and feet are already visible at such an early stage! 

AFM - I had my scan today and we saw the heartbeat!! Baby is measuring 5 weeks and 5 days so right on target. I had the most vivid dream that I was having identical twins but so far we just saw one baby :). I go back next week and if all looks good I'll be released to my regular OB.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Ja - I posted in your journal, but will post here too. I am having a scan today to check out some bright red and pink spotting. However, with my first I has a lot of red bleeding - so much I was convinced it was a m/c, but it was actually bleeding from a SCH (sub-chronic heamorgaee (spelling!!). There are so many reasons for bleeding in the first tri and if there isn't pain I would be feeling cautiously optimistic! Of course, when I am about to go in for my scan today I will be a nervous wreck!! I hope it all is fine for you - I will post back here with my news. Hope you get a good reassurance scan too. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Great news on all the wonderful scans :happydance:

Sis - I wouldn't be ashamed of gender disappointment if you really wanted a girl of course you will be disappointed. I really wanted a boy as my first but the minute by lil girl was born I fell deeply in love and wouldn't have swapped her for the world. I am sure you will feel the same when time comes, but def check out the gender disappointment forum - it might make you feel less guilty about your feelings. 

My l/o is 2.5. We haven't told her yet, but starting to bring up babies and the concept of brothers and sisters so that when we do tell she will have some understanding. I think we will tell her when we get to the "safezone" at 12 weeks....cant wait to tell her though!!!


----------



## LouOscar01

I lost my baby. Good luck to everyone else. xx


----------



## KrissyB

Ooh, didn't expect to see so many familiar faces over in this thread! Hi Em :waves:

ja14- I had a lot of spotting as well, and my doctor always adamantly says it's not a concern without cramping. Are you using any progesterone suppositories or BDing more or anything like that? Things like that can irritate the cervix and cause more spotting. FXed for you :flower:

I was thinking of waiting to tell DD until around the 12 week scan, like you Busy and Mrs. But the wait is killing me lol.

Lou - :hugs: So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies. At my scan today at 9.5 weeks no HB was found. Good luck to every one of you xx


----------



## littlemiss84

So sorry LouOscar01 and mrsmax:hugs:


----------



## Gdef

:cry:I'm so sorry Lou and mrsmax :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

SO SO Sorry for UR Loss Lou and Mrs Max Big :hugs:


----------



## TTDuck

So sorry Lou and mrsmax. &#128546;


----------



## MissCherry15

busytulip said:


> Hi MissCherry :wave: How have you been feeling so far?

So far so crap lol. severe nausea most of the day every day for the last week and major cramps and pain. no sign of any problems just this time my symptoms are worse lol xD


----------



## MissCherry15

So sorry for your losses Mrs max and lou :( 
My heart goes out to you both xx


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sorry ladies , I've been there many times.. it's devastating!!! We've had a lot of loss on this thread. I guess that's normal with 1 in 4 ending in loss... just so sad I'm so heartbroken for y'all!


----------



## bakerh518

I'm so sad for you ladies :hugs: My heart breaks with every woman's loss :hugs: I hope you are able to find peace


----------



## Esperanza2015

:hugs::cry: Am so sorry for your loss Lou and Mrsmax
You are in my thoughts and prayers:hugs:


----------



## N8ie

Gdef- congratulations on your scan

Drjo- congrats to you too. 

Ja- I hope it's nothing serious and you will report back with good news on Friday 

Mrsmax and Lou I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## KrissyB

:hugs: Deepest condolences to you too Mrs. :hugs: So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Butterfly2015

So so sorry for both your loses mrsmax and Lou my deepest sympathies xx


----------



## pinkpassion

I was just looking at the front page... I can't believe how many of us are team yellow!!!!! That's exciting!!!


----------



## luvymom

So sorry lou and mrsmax, I also started bleeding and cramping yesterday. I have a scan in 30 minutes but not getting my hopes up. I've already had 6 losses in my time so I know how my body goes. I'll update the for sure when I get back.


----------



## Ganton

I'm sorry to hear your sad news, LouOscar and Mrsmax.

Good luck with your scan, Luvymom.


----------



## Em260

Mrsmax and Lou - I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: My heart goes out to both of you :hugs:


----------



## bakerh518

Hoping and praying for you luvymom :hugs:


----------



## luvymom

Unfortunately it was as I suspected. There was no heartbeat. You can take me off the list. :(


----------



## bakerh518

so sorry to hear that as well :hugs: loses are so unfair :hugs:


----------



## Gdef

I'm so sorry, luvymom :cry::hugs:


----------



## TTDuck

Sorry luvymom. So heartbreaking &#128546;


----------



## KrissyB

:hugs: So sorry luvy :hugs:


----------



## littlemiss84

Sorry Luvymom :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Luvymom :hugs:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Lou, mrsmax, and luvy - I am so, so sorry for your losses. Life is really unfair sometimes. I hope you all can find closure and heal quickly. FX you all will be back with a sticky baby soon. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Anyone else's symptoms coming and going??


----------



## KrissyB

Pink - I think symptoms coming and going is pretty normal. :) I definitely have better and worse days.


Has anyone heard about Harmony prenatal testing? Apparently it's just a simple blood test you can get done and it checks for some important trisomies and the gender of the baby as early as 10 weeks. Some insurances cover it apparently, but worse case scenario it's $130 out of pocket. DH and I are debating about it/leaning towards getting it done. LOL we've put so much science into this baby so far, why stop now?


----------



## pinkpassion

Krissyb, thanks!! :thumbup: 
I don't think we will do any of that kind of testing unless the NT scan shows something... we are also going to be team yellow so I don't care to know the gender!! :)


----------



## Em260

Luvymom - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

My sister just had Harmony done because of her age (you can opt out of knowing the gender, she did because she's Team Green). I would love to have it done, but I don't think our insurance will pay for it since I'm low risk, and the Women's Health clinic here on post is super hands off unfortunately (I won't even get an ultrasound until 20 weeks!). I looked into doing it out of pocket, but you still have to have a doctor refer it, boooo.

But definitely contact the company and ask what it costs out of pocket. I think they still bill your insurance, and then send you a bill for whatever it doesn't cover. Usually it's a crazy amount, but you just have to call them back and they reduce it down. There are other companies out there as well, so you can shop around (Materniti21, Verifi, etc). :)

I did find out that the hospital on post now has private rooms as of last month instead of the old double rooms. I was prepared to deal with it to avoid having to pay anything out of pocket for the birth at a civilian hospital (although I still believe that the $300 I paid to have my epidural was worth every penny :rofl:), but I'm super stoked to have a private room instead! :happydance:


----------



## TTDuck

Kitteh yay for a private room! 

Afm I'm felling pretty good. Just a little nauseous when I first get up in the morning and have to wait to eat because of my thyroid pill.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Still alive over here, sorry I haven't been very chatty. Had to go to ED last night because I've been really sick and started cramping a bit, and my OB was on call there. Saw a healthy little baby measuring bang on and a healthy heartbeat. Very relieved.

KrissyB I would love that testing done but I'm in Australia, I've looked into it and the cheapest offered here is about $400 out of pocket :( 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## sugargully

I'm still a little confused about what my insurance will pay for tests. I have my next appt Tuesday so hope to get some clarity then. He mentioned the cvs test and I'm considering it if it's covered.


----------



## Sis4Us

I will be getting the testing done as I am 39... 40 in Feb!!


----------



## drjo718

Just a heads up, the cvs test carries a slight risk of miscarriage.


----------



## ja14

Thanks everyone for the good thoughts! I hadn't posted since mentioning the spotting just because I didn't want to bring more negativity if It was unnecessary. My appointment is in the morning, so I will finally have answers! I'll of course let you all know how it goes.


----------



## TTDuck

Good luck ja!


----------



## Sis4Us

I will only be getting the blood test I wont be getting the Amnio that's what we call it here due to the fact of a chance of MC!! :)

Scan in less than 3hrs 

GL Ja hope everything goes well today!!


----------



## hereishoping

Good luck Ja and sorry to the ladies that have recently suffered losses.

After 2-3 days of spotting and not much in the way of symptoms, I can't take the worry anymore and have finally persuaded OH to let me book in for an early scan. They prefer you to be 7-8 weeks so all booked for 12th October. Now for a tense week or so.


----------



## KrissyB

Sis - Amniocentisis and CVS aren't the same thing (one tests fluid the other tests the placenta tissue and they're performed at different times), but they both have a chance of miscarriage :) Blood test is definitely the safer route in that regard. Best of luck on your scan today!


----------



## bakerh518

Good luck on scans today!! :dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck for the scans today ladies!!!!!

I'm having the worst time getting down my prenatal.... ugh it's awful!!!!!! I can take my other meds just fine but for some reason the prenatal is so hard to get down I keep gagging and sometimes vomit!!!


----------



## Esperanza2015

Luvymom am very sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## TTDuck

Pink I would switch to the gummies. I had to with my first and took a slow release iron since that was making me sick in the prenatal. 

Ugh I hate when I'm dying of a full bladder before even finishing the required water before a scan! Hope I don't burst!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ttduck, I can't take the gummies, I have to take this prenatal because I have to have folate instead of folic acid! :/ thanks though!


----------



## TTDuck

Bummer!


----------



## ja14

Everything is okay!!! 

I saw a different midwife this time, because of scheduling, and I loved her!!!
The appointment wasn't as long as I expected. We talked a little while, and she gave me some reading material. She tried hearing the heartbeat with a doppler, but couldn't find it. Of course, that made me nervous! I got my blood drawn, and then had to go to a different location for the ultrasound.
They did a trans-vaginal scan, so I saw baby on the screen right away- with a heartbeat!
I'm 8 weeks & 2 days, so my new due date is May 11th. Also, baby's heart rate was 172 bpm.

The scan photo says 8 weeks & 3 days, because they got two different measurements. When my midwife messaged me, she mentioned the earlier one, so I guess we are going with 8 + 2!
 



Attached Files:







8weeks3days.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pinkpassion

Great news ja!!!!! Beautiful bean you got there and going off hb prediction I'd say you have a little girl in there!!!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Updating from my phone everything looked good but I seem to have formed a SCH!! It's about 10mm and looks like it will most likely be dark blood but any spotting is gonna freak me out I just know it!! 

Also I am now considered High Risk I may have to go back later today to see the dr cuz he was in surgery or I may go Monday!! 

Baby measured 8+3 HB 163 BPM!!


----------



## TTDuck

My scan went well. Was dying from a full bladder but it was still too hard to see anything and had to do a trans vaginal. Heartbeat measured 104 and measured at 6w2d. My doc mentioned that he could order the new chromosome test at my next appointment. Haven't decided yet on that one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Ja, Sis, and TTDuck on your great scans! Sounds like all three of you are progressing nicely :happydance:

Glad we have a string of good news in here after all the heart ache yesterday :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hers a pic of my Jelly Bean most of them were of the SubChronic Hemmorage so I didn't have much to choose from :(

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20151002_143201_zpsqoa1azzk.jpg


----------



## Em260

Congratulation Sis4us, Ja14, and TTDuck! So happy for all of you!


----------



## busytulip

Hi ladies I'm so sorry I was away for a few days. I haven't been feeling very well and my dear husband put in over 80 hours this week. Needless to say I have been very busy caring for our family and attempting to keep up with our home.

I am so very heartbroken to return to such awful news. My deepest condolences go to mrsmax, LouOscar01, and luvymom. I hope that each of you have a very loving support system around you that can help you during this very difficult time. 

I know we are all in a very fragile place and seeing other's loss can be very difficult, if not too much at times, especially in our little group. I think we feel it a lot more. I just want to say that I am so very appreciative of you ladies for continuing to lift each other up and trying to calm one another's fears. <3

misscherry I'm sorry that you are feeling like crap. 1st tri is so weird in that you don't want to feel awful, but at the same time you are so very grateful for it. Hopefully it doesn't get too awful for you and the symptoms start to lessen over the next several weeks.

TTDuck that wait to eat in the morning has been rough for me as well. I have found myself cheating a few times and sucking on a hard candy just to try and help get me by.

hereishoping I hope that the next week or so flies by for you. I can only imagine the worry. :hugs:

ja what a cute little scan pic. I'm so happy to see that all was well.

Sis4Us pleased to see your LO is doing ok. I think there is a SCH support thread on here. There were several ladies in my last group that suffered from bleeding for months with a SCH and went out to have healthy little babies.

TTDuck yay for hearing/seeing LO's heartbeat :)

We will not be having any additional testing for any sort of abnormalities. For us it wouldn't change the way we go about things so no sense in paying for it and potentially putting our baby at risk.

Esperanza did you have another appointment today? How did it go?

There are some ladies who are behind the scenes-I do hope you'll pop in from time to time and let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## hereishoping

So happy to read lots of happy news. Well done ladies. Keep growing those sticky beans x


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi Ladies:

I've been keeping myself away cause sometimes its worse for me to read to much and I get even more anxious but luckily everything was fine in my appointment yesterday. Very dissappointed about the doctor, I will definitely change to another OB or midwives when I come back from my honeymoon. Getting married next friday, my mom is here now, rest of the family coming soon, many things to do!
I was measuring 8 weeks 2 days, heartbeat (she didnt measured how many bpm) but said everything looks normal. Gave some info to read and told me to book my scan at 12 weeks. Am still very happy cause everything seems perfect and I can travel transatlantic without a problem!
Good luck to everyone and keep being positive cause its the only thing that helps! For me also staying away from google:haha:
:hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

My ultrasound is in just a few days!!! I'm anxious to see how baby is!!!!


----------



## sugargully

Lovelie scans ladies! So happy to hear the little beans are doing well.


----------



## bakerh518

So happy to see all the lovely scans!! :cloud9:

Three more sleeps for us!! Can't wait!


----------



## Sis4Us

AFM had a horrible nite last nite and I'm still not feeling well today I was FEEZING last nite 
I was shivering and convulsing my LO was trying to snuggle me to keep me warm now he's afraid something is wrong w Mommy :nope:

Im Afraid something is wrong w baby cuz I've got like this b4 w a loss!!
:(

Hoping it's just due to the temp drop here in TEXAS!!


----------



## busytulip

Wonderful news Esperanza!

Thinking of you Sis4Us


----------



## AdriansMama

Hey ladies ! I'm so sorry to see the losses :cry: 
Thankfully there is some good news to go with bad. Congrats on the great scans ladies ! 
As for me I've been sick between my grade 1 son bringing home a stomach bug, and then me developing an ear infection lol but I have been able to hear baby on my Doppler and I have my 12 week scan booked for the 12 th can't believe I'm 10 weeks tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## Smanderson

Hi all, 

I'm really sorry for all the ladies who have suffered a loss my thoughts are with you. 

Congratulations to all those with great scans must be so lovely to see your little beans at last. 

Morning sickness has kicked in for me this week and I am finding it hard to find anything I actually want to eat or drink. In some ways it's a relief as I was anxious why I didn't feel sick as I was so ill with my DS but now it's here I'm sure I will be moaning about it regularly. 

Sorry I can't get on more regularly, work has been manic but it has kept my mind off things. Still planning the kitchen. 

Lately it seems like all I see are sales with baby items, it's driving me nuts, I love a bargain but I won't be buying anything till after the 12 week scan. Shame to miss out on all the bargains but I guess there will be January sales to look forward to! X


----------



## busytulip

Hi Smanderson your ticker says you are a day behind me, but I've got you down for the 17th or something like that. Did your dates change? Do I need to change the front page? I hope that MS isn't too awful for you. Good luck holding off on baby purchases.

Great news AdriansMama, that must be really reassuring! Your scan isn't too far away now.


----------



## Smanderson

Busytulip I honestly don't know, I did the online calculator and it said 17th then did ticker with the same dates and its as you see it and then when I saw the GP she said my due date will be around 15th...so confused. I really don't know but hopefully they will help with dating at the scan...4 weeks to go! X


----------



## busytulip

Oh goodness LOL Thanks for letting me know. How funny. I'll leave it for now until you get an official date then. :)


----------



## sugargully

Sis4us- hoping it's just a little bug trying to get you. Bundle up, we Texans aren't used to cold!

I'm in Texas too!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

What's everyone's thoughts on CVS testing?


----------



## busytulip

That is a hard question Flossie. I think I mentioned a little bit about how I felt about it a few pages back. Even though due to age and a few other risk factors we are at a higher risk of carrying a baby with abnormalities/defects we wouldn't do any early testing for them. Any extra, elective risk of miscarriage is just too great for us. Many physical problems are caught at the 20 week ultrasound and it is less invasive, so we are satisfied with that. Catching it any earlier would only result in giving us a few more weeks time to find the best physicians for our child. But it is a very personal decision and what is right for us isn't necessarily right for others.


----------



## drjo718

I agree with busy. Too much risk involved.


----------



## pinkpassion

Too much risk involved for me too, especially when there are safe options like the blood tests that take the baby's dna out of mom's blood and tests it. They are 99% accurate, but I wouldn't risk a cvs or amnio!


----------



## drjo718

Pretty sure I doppled baby's heartbeat today. &#9825; too faint for the doppler to pick up the rate but I counted it at about 177bpm. :)


----------



## sugargully

It's good to hear the opinions of those who have been through these decisions. It kinda frustrated me that the doctor didn't give us the info on the risks. We found that out ourselves while reading the materials they gave us.

We're having a change of heart over here. It does not seem there are treatments or prenatal changes that I would be offered if there were defects. If that's the case, for us there is no point in having risky testing. We would find care for this little one as soon as we knew that it was needed after the birth. If that makes sense. We don't believe that God makes mistakes. He knows exactly what kind of child is right for us and we will have faith that we are capable of raising him or her. 

My next scan is Tuesday. I will be 7 weeks and 5 days I think. At the first scan I was 6and 1. The doc showed us the screen and said he didn't see the lo yet, only the sac and start of the placenta. I hate to doubt him but I think he might have saw more and didn't want to say. I was ok with that at the time because it meant I got another scan 2 weeks later. I already feel a bit more knowledgable from meeting you ladies. I'll be a bit more proactive at this appt.


----------



## TTDuck

I wouldn't risk the tests. I didn't even do the 12 week scan with my first. Until you can actually do something about healing potential problems I don't see the point for me.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

pinkpassion said:


> Too much risk involved for me too, especially when there are safe options like the blood tests that take the baby's dna out of mom's blood and tests it. They are 99% accurate, but I wouldn't risk a cvs or amnio!

We have looked at harmony (non invasive blood test), but it only tests for 3 chromosomal abnormalities, whereas the CVS tests for 200. I'm not sure how I feel, but husband has said that if something is wrong he would like to know and be prepared. The CVS risk of miscarriage is apparently only 1% but anything over zero seems like a lot. I don't know, I think I'll have to talk to my OB about it on Wednesday and see what she thinks.


----------



## KrissyB

Flossie - if you don't mind me asking, are you older (35+) or are you predisposed to any sort of genetic abnormalities? If not, the scan and testing they do at 12 weeks (the NT scan) gives you a pretty good idea of developmental issues, and usually it's much lower than 1%. I'd start there, and if my numbers came back well within the threshold and I didn't have any risk factors, I personally know I couldn't bring myself to risk a 1% miscarriage chance.


----------



## bakerh518

Our midwife (last pregnancy) advised, "unless you are going to terminate the pregnancy, there is no real reason to do any testing before the anatomy scan" To us it would have just added stress and those tests are not all 100% accurate. We ended up doing a blood test (took my blood and looked for the babies dna) after our anatomy scan due to cysts and a bowl marker on the ultrasound. Both turned out to be absolutely nothing. :hugs: It is a very personal choice, one that is hard to make. But for us, if it was not going to be "treatable/curable" then we didn't see the benefit.


----------



## KrissyB

Got my Ramzi results today - :blue:! Can't wait to find out what the gender really is :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Scan was great even tho the Dr is so short and barely shows me anything the baby is looking like A Baby and it was even kicking its tiny legs which made me cry of course!!!

The spot isn't as dark so it looks to be healing in the middle but it's still really close to the cervix so I may have spotting he said baby was 8+6 HB 166bpm!! 
:yipee:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

KrissyB said:


> Flossie - if you don't mind me asking, are you older (35+) or are you predisposed to any sort of genetic abnormalities? If not, the scan and testing they do at 12 weeks (the NT scan) gives you a pretty good idea of developmental issues, and usually it's much lower than 1%. I'd start there, and if my numbers came back well within the threshold and I didn't have any risk factors, I personally know I couldn't bring myself to risk a 1% miscarriage chance.

Well, I'm not over 35, but I have Lupus, my husband never knew his father, and my family has been distant most of my life, so we don't really have any family history to go by.


----------



## N8ie

Krissy- wow, you must be so excited. 

Sis- I'm glad the scan was great and you got to see the baby.

Flossie- all the best with your first ultrasound


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Thanks N8ie! I had a little bedside one a week ago but I'm super excited for a thorough one.

Side note, anyone else super teary? I'm craving cake but I can't go out to buy it because I watched Juno earlier and cried for like an hour LOL my face is a mess!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yep, I've been crying about everything!!!!


----------



## bakerh518

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j351/baker_h/38B58B90-365F-46A5-B3A1-068251AEC8E2.jpg
There's really a baby in there!!! :happydance: so over the moon in love with our little lobster! Hb 139! And measuring exactly 7weeks :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

Off to my first ultrasound!!!!! Eeeeekkkk


----------



## littlemiss84

Lovely pic baker 

Good luck pinkpassion

I have a scan tomorrow morning, I've been having some bleeding from Sunday so I'm expecting bad news.


----------



## KrissyB

Baker - Congrats on the scan and the lovely heartbeat too! :happydance:

Pink - Best of luck!! :flower:

AFM - I have my first scan with a regular OB this afternoon, and I think it's the first scan I've ever had where DH won't be there. FXed all is continuing to go well in there.


----------



## sugargully

Nice pic Baker!

GL Krissy and Pink!

Thinking of you little miss.

My scan is this afternoon too.


----------



## pinkpassion

TWINS!!!!!!!!
Omg you guys.. there are two!!!!
A is measuring right on track, perfect strong heartbeat!!
But is measuring quite a bit behind and she said it could go either way whether B catches up and makes it or if it will not.. 
I will be going back weekly for ultrasounds!! There's a very small bleed around the sac but my dr isn't concerned.... we need lots of prayers right now!! I want a miracle!!!!

We didn't get a good pic of baby B.. but there's both sacs, But looks much smaller there because she had a hard time getting both sacs in the picture.
 



Attached Files:







20151006_102840-1.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1









20151006_102845-1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow congrats on Twins !!!! :)


----------



## Ganton

Wow, congratulations pink. I really hope everything goes well for your two little babies.

My primary concern for my scan next week is that there's a nice healthy baby in there, but I'm actually a bit worried about the prospect of twins. I have no reason to believe it could be, but the thought of a 3 year old, 2 year old then twins scares me.


----------



## N8ie

Wow, so many scans. All the best ladies.

Pink- congrats on the twins.


----------



## KrissyB

So my first OB appt wasn't actually a scan since we were just scanned at the RE. But it was a great appointment regardless. The doctor kept emphasizing how great everything looked on our graduation paperwork, gave me free reign to treat my asthma properly (thank god), and approved the Harmony testing. I am just on :cloud9:


----------



## drjo718

Congrats pink! I hope baby b pulls through! 

I just had my first midwife appointment. Baby doppled at about 176. And my blood pressure was high...it's never been high before. They chalked it up to stress because of my wedding this weekend.


----------



## hereishoping

Wow twins. Exciting stuff. Grow strong baby b xxx


----------



## AdriansMama

Wow congrats on twins !! I am keeping you in my thoughts &#10084;&#65039; 
Wonderful news on all the great scans and best of luck to the ladies with upcoming scans :) 

My nausea has calmed down a lot thankfully but I'm still super exhausted! Can't wait for my 12 week scan next Friday I want to see if my tech thinks nugget is looking more boyish or girly !!


----------



## busytulip

Flossie I have been very emotional. :cry:

Baker-your little lobster is so cute!!

littlemiss-good luck at your scan tomorrow! I hope the bleeding is non-consequential.

pink-that is exciting news!

krissy I am so glad that the appt. went well :)

drjo-I'm sorry that they caught your BP being naughty. Congrats on your upcoming wedding. Hopefully after things settle down your BP will too.

adriansmama-that scan date doesn't seem as far away now. Yay :dance:

sugargully-any news hun? Hope things all went well.


----------



## Alea

Hi everyone.

As promised, I'm popping my head back in after our lovely holiday and I hope you are all keeping well. 

Congratulations to anyone who joined after I left. I'll pop in soon, promise x


----------



## littlemiss84

I was so sure I was miscarrying with the amount of bleeding I've had the last few days, but just been for my scan and baby is measuring perfect at 7+2 with a little heartbeat :happydance:

The midwife thinks I have a fibroid near my cervix that is causing the bleeding but there was no consultant around to confirm it so they are going to call me later.


----------



## busytulip

Alea it's nice to see you pop in and I'm glad that your holiday went well.

littlemiss that is wonderful news, what a relief! :D

Flossie can't wait to see an update from your appt.


----------



## bakerh518

We were so scared about having twins as well! :shock: Glad its you and not me :haha: :blush: (they would have been welcomed just overwhelming!!) i hope your baby b catches up! :hugs: 

So happy to hear your scan went well littlemiss84!! :happydance:


----------



## sugargully

Yay Pink! Praying for twin miracles for you! 

Afm: my scan went well too. My doc is so old fashioned, he doesn't tell me much as he's working. My due date is 5 days ahead so 23 May now. I have to fix my ticker. I saw the heart beat, which was magical.

Hubby wasn't with me and we're going to need to fix that. He works overnight and traffic is horrendous in Houston so he has a good reason to not go to the afternoon appts with me. I hate to take off work knowing I'm going to need those days in the future but that may be the only way to get us there together.

Nausea is kicking my butt! I tried b6 and unisom. It worked yesterday but not at all today. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## busytulip

Great update sugargully :) I've also heard of seabands, preggie pops, or colloidal silver for MS. Hopefully you find something that works for you and that MS will be backing off as you get further along. Hopefully your hubby can go join you at future appts. Although most of them are pretty boring from here on out, until about 28 weeks or so. Were you given any scan pictures?


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Sugar and Little on the great scans! 

Little - I'm glad your bleeding was nothing to be concerned about. I had over a week of spotting that almost gave me a panic attack but all was well there too :)

Sugar - I second the preggie pops. I'm ordering some for myself today too lol.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ask Ur Dr if he can prescribe Declegis it's helped me and he said basically b6


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies

Congrats to all the ladies that went for the scans.

I just had a minor scare, I wiped and there was a bit of blood. I think and hope it's just from the irritation from the cyclogest. Now I keep going to the toilet to check if everything is fine.

I don't know what else to do. This is scary


----------



## busytulip

N8ie is the cyclogest in pessary form? That could be the irritant. I've heard of other ladies having little bits of blood during 1st tri even with the progesterone and they've gone on to have healthy babies. Has there been any more since? Only advice is to trust your instincts and if you feel it warrants a call or a trip then do so. I hope that you and your LO are okay.


----------



## bakerh518

mints work on the nausea for me! Lifesavers winter mint! (not peppermint! :sick:) Hope you find something that works just as well for you! 

SO happy to see so many well scans! :happydance:


----------



## ja14

So Kitteh_kat and possibly someone else mentioned the Ramzi theory.. Just for fun I sent in my ultrasound picture to get the free result. Well, I got it today! ... It said it looked like my placenta was exactly in the middle, therefore no answer to be given :haha: I wouldn't have really believed it anyways, so it's kind of funny to get an inconclusive result.


----------



## pinkpassion

That's funny ja!!!!

Where is everyone ?

It's so quiet today!


----------



## Gdef

So this is our announcement for new baby! We announced to everyone this weekend. We've gotten a good mixture of "Congratulations!" and "Wow! Did y'all mean to do that??" (Since we have a 7 month old.) I told DH that some people were just not taught that if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all! Lol!! :blush: 


Ja- I got my genderexperts results back yesterday and it said GIRL! That would make girl #3 for us! :wacko:

I just wanted to check in and see how everyone else was doing. So glad to hear all the happy news! And TWINS!! How exciting! In my February Hearts group, I believe we had 3 or 4 sets of twins. 

As for the nausea, I've been taking Zofran bc it's been really horrible for me. With dd2, it was awful as well. With dd1, I only had a tiny bit of night nausea just before bed. I've also found that lemon works really well for my nausea. I drink a TON of lemonade (CountryTime Lemonade Mix in the yellow can for those of you in the US) bc regular water makes me want to gag right now...even though I'm a huge water fanatic while not pregnant! Lol. If I'm at a restaurant, I'll just put tons of lemon in my water.


----------



## N8ie

busytulip said:


> N8ie is the cyclogest in pessary form? That could be the irritant. I've heard of other ladies having little bits of blood during 1st tri even with the progesterone and they've gone on to have healthy babies. Has there been any more since? Only advice is to trust your instincts and if you feel it warrants a call or a trip then do so. I hope that you and your LO are okay.

Yes it's a pessary, it stopped after that one time so I'm very relieved. Thank you so much for helping to put my heart at ease.


----------



## sugargully

Wonderful anti nausea suggestions! Thank you for the replies!

I do have scan pics. I'll try to upload them soon.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Our scan went great yesterday, measured bang on 8w2d & healthy.


----------



## littlemiss84

Glad all the scans are going well. Good luck to all that have one coming up. 

Lovely announcement Gdef and gorgeous kids!!

Hubby works in a fertility clinic and spoke to one of the consultants there about the possible fibroid that was seen on my scan. He said he didn't even need to see it to know that it wasn't a fibroid cause its very unusual for people from here to get them. So he give me a quick scan and it is a 2.5cm blood clot, so hopefully it will sort itself out with no problems.


----------



## Sis4Us

Gdef Zofran has been linked to birth defects u might want to ask ur Dr about them!!!


----------



## Ganton

It's great to see some lovely scan pics coming through now. Just 6 more days until my 12 week scan now and I can't wait. I just hope everything is well in there as I haven't had any early scans!


----------



## drjo718

I'm pretty sure Zofran was linked to birth defects only in women who were put on a regular or continuous IV drip in their first trimester for severe hyperemesis. Taking PO Zofran isn't linked to anything. (I hate that lawsuit commercial lol).


----------



## Em260

Hi all :hi: Wow, this thread moves fast! Congrats on all of the scans ladies! I had mine on Tuesday and everything looked great. My fertility doctor released me to my regular OB. I'm still waiting to hear back from the OB for an appointment. I have no idea how long they will make me wait, I think last time I was 9 or 10 weeks before they would see me. 

My OB precribed Zofran for me with my first pregnancy. I didn't end up taking it because by the time I had it filled I was feeling better. I took extra vit b6 and lots of ginger ale helped me too. Hope everyone having nausea feels better soon.


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Em that's great news!


----------



## Sis4Us

My FS wouldn't prescribe it for me I asked so IDK!!


----------



## busytulip

OK ladies. (deep breath- sigh)
I had my appointment today and unfortunately our sweet baby doesn't have a heartbeat. I do have a follow-up scan next week. Most likely there will be no change.

I want you all to know that I am doing okay and I will still be here to cheer you on and keep the thread going. Although my heart is aching, my husband and I have been richly blessed. Continued prayers for each one of your little miracles!


----------



## pinkpassion

Oh no busy, my heart breaks for you!!! I'm so sorry love!! You are always so encouraging to me and others and it hurts my heart you have to go through this heartache!!!!


----------



## Em260

Oh no busytulip I am so sorry :hugs: Praying for a miracle for your scan next week. You have been such a positive force on this thread. I hope we can lift you up the way you have us :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly2015

So very sorry busy my aching heart goes out to you I'm completely lost for words


----------



## Gdef

I'm so sorry busy :cry::hugs:

As for the zofran, I took it with both of my previous pregnancies and both of my girls are happy and healthy so I feel like our chances of any defects with this baby are pretty low, if at all. :winkwink:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

oh busy massive hugs sweetie, fingers crossed for your rescan xx

i am so so so SO sick all the time!

and im 99.9% my SPD has started already as ive already felt a couple of clunks x


----------



## bakerh518

oh i am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: it is so unfair :hugs: i will be praying for your follow up scan, miracles happen :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Busy so so Sorry to hear Ur news :hugs: :hugs: I will be holding out hope for hr rescan!!!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Oh Busy :( sending all my love and hugs, I'm so sorry you're going through this


----------



## Smanderson

Busytulip im so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## littlemiss84

So sorry busy, fingers crossed for your next scan :hugs:


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but I have been trying to keep up with the thread (its fast moving though lol).

I went for a scan about two weeks ago and they saw a gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole etc. I have another viability scan on Monday so I am trying to prepare as they said it could go either way.....

Slightly positive as I am having lots of sickness, tiredness and usual smell aversions so hopefully everything is moving along properly?

Just wanted to say sorry to busy as like many others have all mentioned you have been such a supportive voice in the group and I am truly sorry you are going through this :cry:

For those of you later on....when did MS start to ease up?? I only got MS in my daughters pregnancy (never with any of the boys) but that eased up by 8 weeks. Just wondering if anyone elses eased up then or was it later? Thanks X


----------



## pinkpassion

Where is kitteh? I haven't seen her around for awhile!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Thank you all your support and kind words means so much. :hugs:

Rainbow, so sorry to hear that your SPD has made an early showing. That's terrible.

kittiekat I'll be thinking of you for your follow-up scan. My sister had a similar thing happen and when she went back there was a healthy little bean in there just dancing away.

Pink, I've seen her 'on' but I don't think she has been posting. I hope she is doing okay.


----------



## N8ie

Busy- I'm so sorry, but like the other ladies said miracles do happen. Hoping for the best on your next appointment.

Em- congrats on the scan and graduating to your ob. I got an appointment for the 12th week, in 4 weeks time.

Kittie- all the best on your next scan, I can't answer about the morning sickness. Today I'm 8 weeks and haven't had morning sickness.


----------



## littlemiss84

Kittie - Good luck with your scan, Im sure you will see a lovely little heartbeat. Its normal not to see a foetal pole at 5 weeks. They only seen a sac and yolk sac at my 5+3 scan and then a foetal pole and heartbeat 2 weeks later at 7+2.


----------



## KrissyB

Busy - so so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: But it sounds like you, your OH, and your family is incredible strong and you have a great mind set about it. :hugs: Keep hanging in there.

Kittie - FXed for you on Monday, I hope you find ways to keep yourself busy this weekend and time moves quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## sugargully

Busy I'm so sorry. I want this so very badly for all of us. I wish this wasn't happening to you. You're a strong mama and I know you will be blessed with another little one.


----------



## Smanderson

Has anyone tried acupressure bands for morning sickness?


----------



## pinkpassion

I tried the seabands.. didn't do anything except hurt my arms :/


----------



## pinkpassion

And I was super bummed about it because I'm so sick and would love something to help and also they weren't cheap!


----------



## sugargully

Hi Pink,
I've tried candied/crystallized ginger. It's more concentrated than Gin Gins and ended my nuasea immediately. I'm so glad I've found something that works. The only trade off is that ginger is strongly flavored and not something I would normally eat. It's a little spicy too. Also I haven't had any vomiting yet and I think it would burn if it came right out. Sorry TMI


----------



## Flossie_Aus

The bands didn't work for me either, they just made me feel claustrophobic. I threw the freshly squeezed apple and ginger juice right up as well. Doctor has me on Maxalon for my bad days but the best thing for me has been a boring bland diet of chip sandwiches. So unhealthy, but I was just happy to keep something down!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Speaking of unhealthy... I read today that my baby is currently developing his/her brain, and now I feel super guilty about all the crap I've been eating. I'm trying to think of something nourishing we could eat for dinner that actually sounds appetising but I'm coming up empty. Anyone else?


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks ladies sounds like the sea bands are a waste of time. Where did you get the candied ginger? I've heard peppermint helps and also sniffing a lemon?


----------



## hereishoping

Really struggling today ladies. Got my first early scan tomorrow and the anxiety of that coupled with tiredness and a very unhappy 3 year old have left me in a sorry state:(


----------



## busytulip

Thinking of you hereishoping :hugs:
Hopefully your 3y/o goes down for a nap and you are able to recharge. Everything is made worse when you are tired.


----------



## sugargully

My grocery has candied ginger in the healthy bulk food isle. If it wasn't there I was going to look in the baking section or by dried fruit.


----------



## sugargully

Hereishoping wishing you a better afternoon and a restful night.


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks sugargully I'll check out the supermarkets

Hereishoping sorry you have had a tough day, hope your feeling a bit better now and not long to go now, just a sleep and a little wait till you can see your little pickle wiggling around x


----------



## febbride2012

hi alll ! :) xx


----------



## febbride2012

kittiekat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please can I join the group too! I am due on the 27th May and this will be our 5th child (very unexpected! .....but definitely welcomed).
> 
> Going to try and be team yellow this time as we found out with all the other children.


*waves*


----------



## busytulip

Hi febbride :wave: Will you be joining? When is your due date?


----------



## febbride2012

hi all my edd is 24th may but baby will be early as I am a type 2 diabetic. 

I have my viability scan tomorrow so will get clearer due date. At the moment they are destined to come around dd2s birthday lol! xx


----------



## hereishoping

Yay good news from early scan :)

Hearth bear was seen an bd heard at 143 BPM. Baby slightly smaller than han expected by about 5 days but not a massive Sprouse as my cycles were so irregular and I thought I had ov'd late. Such a relief x


----------



## pinkpassion

I heard a heartbeat on my doppler this morning!!! A lot higher than I thought I'd find it.. I searched around in other spots for anything else and didn't hear anything!


----------



## busytulip

Great news hereishoping :D

Pink-don't get too caught up in trying to find both babies-it is really, really hard. Especially when they are this small. :hugs:

Looking forward to a great update febbride :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to Update u All my Lil Gummy bear measured 9+6 HB 170bpm so right on track nurse couldn't get a good pic she says my uterus has tilted more so it's further away on the US so pics r blurry but LO was bouncing around until Mommy wanted to see of course :haha:

Also my SCH is healing on its own :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful news sis4us!!


----------



## busytulip

kittie any news from today's scan?


----------



## sugargully

Awesome Pink, Here and Sis! Great news about the heartbeat and scans.


----------



## Gdef

Yay for all the great news! And yay for hearing HB on dopplers! I gave my doppler to a friend of mine who just had her baby a couple of days ago...but now I want it back!! Lol. I did ask her today if I could get it back from her once everything settles down with her and she said she'd give me a call once she became less hectic and busy. I totally understand, having just had a baby myself 8 months ago, but I want it back NOW!! Haha:haha:

Anyways, I spoke to my MW and she said my next u/s will be around 20 weeks (anatomy scan) but I'm going to call a private u/s place near us to get an early gender scan at 14-15 weeks. I'm seriously freaking out about this gender thing. I would love both a boy or a girl...I just need to know which one it is so I can start getting the room ready since dd2 will be sharing a room with new baby brother/sister. So I will find out gender at 14-15 weeks, start shopping around for ideas, have the gender confirmed at my 20 week anatomy scan, and if both u/s techs say the same gender, I can start buying baby stuff!! :happydance:

Busytulip, when is your scan this week? My fingers are crossed for you to hear good news. I've been thinking about you all weekend :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Well. Good news/sad news! Baby B is vanishing 
:sad2:&#65532;
BUT... we have one strong healthy little baby, wiggling around!!!!! I am sad but I just feel so blessed that our remaining baby is healthy and strong and all the bleeding has resolved!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20151013_102820-1.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## busytulip

:hug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, sorry to hear about baby B, but glad to hear that your other bean is thriving. :hugs:

Congrats to everyone having great scans and finding heartbeats on dopplers! (Gdef, I leant my Doppler to my SIL last pregnancy and haven't gotten it back either!)

As for me, just a quick check-in. I started having contractions last week, and am now having them daily. This is normal for me, because of my Irritable Uterus, but still really obnoxious! :dohh: But in other news, I felt flutters last night! :happydance: As this is my fourth, I definitely know what they feel like, and there's no mistaking it for gas or muscle spasms! :haha:


----------



## sugargully

I'm sorry Pink. I love your PMA about the healthy little one. I'm so happy he or she is a sticky bean!


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry catching up a little in here.

Smanderson - I never tried the bands, but preggie pops seemed to do a pretty good job keeping nausea and gagging down.

Welcome febbride :wave:

Spiffy - I'm so glad to hear you say that!! I've definitely been feeling flutters (this is my second) but thought I must be crazy. I didn't realize you COULD feel them so early - you just totally made my day <3

Hereishoping, Sis - Glad your scans went well :happydance:

Pink - :hugs: again. Hang in there and keep up the great metal attitude. Still a lot to be very happy for today :)

AFM - Finally working through a stomach bug or some such stomach issues. Between stomach issues and asthma this trimester has been rough. The second trimester is my favorite between not too many symptoms, not as many risks/anxiety, and really starting to show :D


----------



## N8ie

Pink- I'm so sorry about baby B, it's good to here baby A is growing. Stay strong


----------



## Em260

Pink - sending you :hugs: I'm so sorry about Baby B. It's such good news Baby A is strong and healthy though. You have a great PMA!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ladies, I feel a bit dumb, but what is PMA? :blush:


----------



## busytulip

yeaaahhh don't feel dumb, I also would like to know. :haha:


----------



## KrissyB

PMA = positive mental attitude :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: glad I'm not alone hahahaha


----------



## pinkpassion

O thank you krissy!!!


----------



## busytulip

Oh goodness! Thanks Krissy, now I just feel silly. :haha:


----------



## febbride2012

All ok - baby gave us a scare as the sack looked empty both on tummy and internal scan - I almost cried but she quickly hunted for a heartbeat and found one. She gave a huge sigh of relief and admitted she was worried for a second. Must be hard to give that bad news esp if you scan lots of ladies in a day. We didn't get to hear the heartbeat like we did with Mariella she said she didn't like to do that this early as baby needed strength to grow. 

My blood sugars are not good and I am on high insulin (higher and sooner than the girls :( ) Hubs is convinced it's a boy. I think we're baking girl no 3 haha. Back next week to keep eye on sugars!


----------



## Sis4Us

Busy I noticed Ur signature did u have Ur Rescan ???? I'm so so Sorry BIG :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

febbride~I'm glad the scan went well, sorry baby gave you all a scare. I don't envy you ladies dealing with T2DM. :hugs:

Thank you Sis. My confirmation scan is scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## Gdef

I know this is tmi but...I miss pooping:blush::cry: Lol


----------



## Ganton

I'm sorry to hear the sad news about baby B, Pink, but it's lovely to hear that you have a happy little baby in there. 

I had my first scan this morning (and saw my very wriggly little baby) and have been put a few days ahead at 11+6, which actually gives me a due date of 28th April. I still feel way behind most of the April girls though, so I hope you don't mind if I stick in here.


----------



## KrissyB

febbride - wow that must have been scary! Glad she found the heartbeat for you though :) Sorry to hear about the sugars too, but at least it sounds like you're pretty experienced with diabetic pregnancies.

Ganton - Congrats on the scan :happydance: Measuring ahead is always a nice little reassurance.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Busy, I hope you're okay. :hugs: Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way, while still hoping that they find a miracle at your scan today. :hugs:


----------



## sugargully

Gdef you're not alone!

Busy my thoughts are with you during for your scan today.

Febb I'm glad lo is okay.

Afm: I'm being sneaky today ladies. I asked immediate family to send me their updated addresses (they live far from us) for my Christmas card list. Hubby and I decided to mail pink and blue NB diapers to them to announce the pregnancy. I'm so excited for them to know! Everyone else and FB friends will be told a few weeks later. We said we'd wait until week12 but I think week 10 is as long as I can holdout. Also it would be nice to have the support early.

Have we talked about when to announce yet on here? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Em260

Busy - thinking of you! Hoping for a miracle for you today. 

Feb - oh that sounds scary, so glad she was able to find the heartbeat! I can't imagine having that job and having to give bad news. It would be so hard. Fx your sugars stay where they should be. 

Ganton - congrats on your scan! I totally get what you mean about being far behind the April ladies, my due date is May 26th so I kind of feel that on this thread too. But you should definitely stay here since you've been here!

Gdef - prune juice always helps when I have that problem. 

Sugargully - what a cute idea for announcing to your family! We've told immediate family already. And two of my close friends. Other than that I'm planning to wait until I'm at least 12 weeks.


----------



## N8ie

Busy- you are in my thoughts today

Ganton- congrats on the scan

Sugar- that's a great way of announcing.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Good luck Busy, thinking of you x

We saw a healthy heartbeat at both 7.5 and 8 weeks. But I am irrationally terrified that it won't be there at our 12 week scan. I wish I could relax :(


----------



## KrissyB

Flossie - I am totally in the same boat. Without a scan and being to early to feel movement its so hard to just trust everything is going to be OK at that next scan. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## pinkpassion

Would y'all consider getting a doppler? I've been able to easily find baby's heartbeat!! And it's brought me so much reassurance especially after all my mmc's/losses!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Glad to know I'm not alone KrissyB! Hope we both get peace of mind soon.

Pinkpassion I have been looking at hiring one but was deterred by all the things online saying it's probably too early. I feel like if I got a Doppler and then couldn't find it I would probably freak out more. I'd like to think I'd be one of the lucky ones who could find it like you, but if I couldn't I'm not sure how I'd take it.


----------



## Em260

I wanted to get a Doppler during my pregnancy with my DD but my DH vetoed the idea for the same reason Flossie mentioned. It would cause so much stress if I couldn't find the heartbeat and probably unnecessary doctor visits. But the wait between ultrasounds is torture! I have my next one on the 27th and that seems a lifetime away!


----------



## pinkpassion

Totally understand!!! :)


----------



## Smanderson

Sorry I've been missing this week have been suffering pretty bad with ms had to see gp and am now on anti sickness meds. Still off work, week 2! They must be wondering if I'm going back at all! 

Pink so sorry about twin b but I'm glad to see twin a is doing well 

Busy I hope your scan went well :hugs:

Sugar I don't know what a diaper announcement is? We told parents and siblings as soon as we found out as we knew we would need their support and are waiting to tell everyone else after 12 week scan. I think it just depends what you want, I've known people to announce at 9 weeks but also 17 weeks.

Also I got a Doppler which arrived yesterday and found hb in about 10-15 mins wiggly baby keeps moving. It was around 160bpm. We didn't get one with DS for the same reasons but I feel more anxious this time round so for peace of mind I felt it was worth it. Was £28 on eBay and worth every penny for that reassuring sound X


----------



## Beeka

Hi guys - I've not really kept up to date but wanted to share my scan photo from today. Baby measures 10+4 and I believe I am 10+3 so almost bang on. Baby was dancing around and looked very happy. Not the clearest pic but here it is :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







138.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinkpassion

Precious beeka!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Ganton that is wonderful news. And I don't think anyone is opposed to you hanging out here. :)

Super cute announcement idea sugargully!

Flossie :hugs: a mother's worry never really goes away. There will always be something new to worry about.

Beautiful scan Beekah! I was hoping you'd pop back in and update us :)

Ladies I really am appreciative for all the positive thoughts and prayers. Unfortunately I only have sad news to share. 
As I mentioned earlier I am more than happy to keep up with this thread and am looking forward to meeting these LO's with you. So if you don't mind I will be here cheering you on, praying for you and your families, and gushing over your chubby cheeked cherubs.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Busy, I'm so sorry. :( :hugs: I hope you'll have good news to share with us again soon. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: busy!! I'd love for you to stay with us if you feel up to it!


----------



## pinkpassion

For the front page can you update that I still have one healthy baby? Also predicted as team blue!! Not sure if going to stay team yellow!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

busy - I'm so sorry, hun, that's heartbreaking to hear :cry: You'll be in my thoughts! :hugs:

pink - sorry about the twin :hugs:

Sorry I haven't been posting, ladies, I'm another one of those "afraid of the 12 week" appointment. I've been so worried that I would go in and there would be no heartbeat, so I've been bracing myself for it. But the midwife surprised me with a scan today, and the heartbeat was still flickering away at 178 bpm, and my bloodwork all came back normal. So maybe I can finally breathe normally. :dohh:



Hope everyone is doing well, and everything is starting to ease as we all get closer to the second trimester. I'm ready for that magical burst of energy again!


----------



## Sis4Us

Busy wish It wasn't so :hugs: love having u around if u feel like cheering us on!! :)

AFM we will NOT be announcing until we get our Harmony test back and know gender hoping to announce on Halloween :)
That's should put me a Lil over 12 wks


----------



## Smanderson

So sorry for your sad news busy :hugs: x


----------



## pinkpassion

Kitteh , great news!! I hope you can rest easy for the rest of your pregnancy!!!!


----------



## sugargully

A Halloween announcement sounds really cute Sis.

I like those pics of the tiny pumpkin Inside the bigger mommy pumpkin. That would be great for Halloween.

My birthday is the day before Halloween so I'm a little biased.


----------



## Gdef

I'm so so sorry, busy :cry::hugs:


----------



## Em260

Busy - sending you huge :hugs: I'm so sorry! I hope you will stick around, your presence on this board is much appreciated.


----------



## Sis4Us

DH and My 10yr Anniversary will be the day b4 10/30 really hoping to be able to tell him what our Lil Gummy bear is w his gift!! :)


----------



## busytulip

Thank you ladies. I'm really thankful for all of your support. :hugs:

Kitteh that is fantastic news! So glad to see you back.

Sis a Halloween announcement sounds like fun! Do you have an idea of how you want to reveal the gender?

I'm really hoping that as mommas expecting in May near the 2nd tri this group will grow a little. I'd love to add some more miracles to the front. :D


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Can't wait to see your result, Sis! A Halloween announcement would be amazing; so many possibilities! :)

Thank you for sticking around, busy! :hugs:

I don't really remember the May 2013 group since I wasn't very active when pregnant with DD, but our group seems to have suffered so many losses. It really just isn't fair. :cry:


----------



## pinkpassion

I agree, we've had (seemingly ) an unusually high number of losses! Or maybe I'm just extra sensitive to it so it seems like more?


----------



## pinkpassion

Out of 39 expecting 8 were losses. That's 20% .. that's actually low I guess considering normal is 1 in 4, or 25%... sorry maybe this was not the best post
I included my twin B in that


----------



## crystal8

Hi ladies!

I've been lurking, sort of afraid to join the groups, update status, put on tickers, etc. I'm currently pregnant with an ivf baby, 10w+1. My RE says I'm tentatively due May 11th. I've had two really good ultrasounds and have my 12 week ultrasound Oct. 27th. I had a late loss at 17 weeks last year so that's made me kind of hesitant to join groups. But I've been reading along for a while now. For me there is no "safe point" so it makes me ultra cautious about everything. But then I saw the post about dwindling numbers making people sad, so I wanted to introduce myself. I'm sure there are lots of people just waiting to join in like me.


----------



## busytulip

Welcome crystal :wave: I am so sorry for your previous loss. I can't even imagine. I really appreciate you coming out of hiding and I'm praying that you find a lot of comfort and support from the lovely ladies here. :hugs:
I've added you to the front, but if you aren't ready for that just let me know. 

We have had a lot of losses and our group is much smaller than many of the other groups. I'm not sure if many of you knew this but there are/were 3 other May 2016 groups before I started this one. One of the girls just isn't active and the other 2 have sadly also suffered MC's. I think that is one of the reasons I feel so strongly about hanging around. 

I really hope to see more people come out of 'lurk' mode. :D
Plus it's nice that we are getting into the 'good stuff'. Soon genders will be revealed, flutters will be felt, etc. It's very exciting!


----------



## Alea

Sending love to you all.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I hope you had a good holiday, Alea :hugs:

Welcome, Crystal! :flower:

Yeah, I remember two of the earlier May threads (including what I think was the first attempt at a May group at the very beginning) were closed because the OP miscarried, and there were other losses in the thread this one originated from. I've also seen at least one or two other May losses for women that haven't posted in the group elsewhere on the board. :(


----------



## busytulip

Alea :hugs: Thinking of you!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Well upward and onward, it's all any of us can do... support for all no matter what stage your in :hugs:

I'm still getting off and on nausea and tmi but having off and on diarrhea... anyone else??


----------



## Alea

A big smile for the May Mummies, love Maisie Moo.
 



Attached Files:







603727_973856929294935_3885410115489452383_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pinkpassion

O.my.goodness... how ADORABLE!!!!! Thank you for that!!!!


----------



## crystal8

Thank you all for such a wonderful welcome. Everyone seems very supportive here. 

Busy, I'm fine with being on the front page. Thank you for being so sensitive. I know you have experienced a couple losses as well and I'm so happy you have decided to continue in the group. I think most people would find that very hard. 

I'm so so sorry for all the ladies who have experienced a loss on this thread. It is heartbreaking no matter what stage it happens.

AFM, if I pass the 12 week scan we start a plan for me as we still don't have a definitive cause for my loss last year. Infection or IC, they can't know for sure. So I will most likely have lots of ultrasounds after 12 weeks.


----------



## pinkpassion

Crystal I'm sorry for your loss!! I hope all the scans are reassuring!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I also thought about the fact that the two May threads before this were started by women who, sadly, miscarried. What are the odds? :(

Alea, what a beauty!

As for me, feeling flutters every day now, so it sure is nice to have that reassurance so early!


----------



## AdriansMama

Had my 12 week scan today baby measured 12+1 :)everything was perfect and we had a wiggy little nugget :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Alea, she is just precious! Thank you for sharing :)

pink - nausea went away for me, but I still feel like I got hit by a semi truck and taking naps every day with DD. I've been too tired to put on real clothes today!

crystal - that's good that you'll get all the additional scans, hopefully that helps reassure you :hugs:

AdriansMama - look at that little baby! Such a great scan! :) Have you sent it in to the Gender Experts yet to see if it's the same as the earlier prediction?


----------



## AdriansMama

I did &#55357;&#56860; I'm not paying for this one though because I have another scan next Friday I'll pay to rush that one :haha:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Arg! I hope they don't take the full 7 days to get back to you! :haha:

I'm debating paying another $50 for another private scan next week; would love to see if they still predict girl. Especially since I didn't get any pictures from the scan yesterday!


----------



## bakerh518

Been away a bit as we were without internet! :dohh: But were back in business now! :happydance: 

3 more sleeps for our next scan!!! EK! Cant wait!


I was so sad to come back and see more loses :hugs: So sorry ladies :hugs: 


Such a great scan! :happydance: Love when the little scan starts to look like a real baby :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Adriansmama congrats such a lovely little one in there!!!!

I definitely spoke too soon about the nausea.. but it's definitely getting better!! My headaches are still strong.

I can't wait to start feeling this little baby move!! That's one of my favorite parts!!!

Ladies, I have 100% decided on a VBAC.. I have spent the last 3 days pouring over information on the web, both good and bad and I am sure my body can do it!! I need to stay in shape this time (with dd I was scared to move haha , I literally did no exercise ) so I'm going to exercise, watch my weight and the foods I consume , and I'm going to go to the chiropractor regularly for my pelvis. I'm also going to start red raspberry leaf tea and epo with my perineal massage. I will ready this baby for a good position and my body and not try to rush labor like I did with dd! I know when my body is ready and baby is ready it will happen. I'm so excited and so glad my dr has kind of nudged me towards at least considering a vbac , she's very pro vbac and I was scared of what happened last time (different dr) . But after my dr looked at my medical records she reassured me that the failure to descend with my dd was most likely due to malpositioning and that's usually caused by baby not being ready, which I know I pushed my body into labor too soon. Several stretch and sweeps and my water broke without labor starting because my old ob did a stretch and told me my membranes were coming through my cervix and if I went home and strained a bit my water would break (wish I'd never listened to her) because that is exactly what happened!

Anyway sorry for the essay. I'm just excited!!!!


----------



## bakerh518

Yea!! I'm gonna be a vbac too!! :happydance:

What is the raspberry tea for?? I was told no raspberry tea due to it causing uterine contractions:shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Baker, I used it in 3rd tri with no issues with dd. It's recommended after like 30 weeks? It helps tone the uterine wall and helps to supposedly shorten labor!


----------



## N8ie

Adriasmom- beautiful, I'm excited about my 12 week scan and it's only in 3 weeks time.

Pink- I'm also suffering from headaches and exhaustion. What's vbac, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Ganton

Pink, I'm getting really bad headaches too. I think it's actually the headache that's making me feel so light headed and sick. I remember feeling tired and nauseous with my other 2 but not the headaches. I hope they end soon.

Congrats on the scan, Adriansmama. It's so lovely to see the little one wriggling around.


----------



## pinkpassion

N8ie, VBAC is vaginal birth after cesarean section! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ganton you're almost out of first tri so hopefully yours ends soon. I want to say with dd they ended around 14 weeks!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm also having headaches, but as a migraine sufferer I will gladly take these over migraines since I can't take my narcotics during pregnancy. They are annoying though! They did go away later in the second trimester with DD at least.

pink - I hope you can get your VBAC! Sounds like you've definitely thought it through, and that's fantastic that your doctor is on board with it. :) Are you going to skip the sweeps with this one then and try to start naturally?

Welcome back, baker - hope you get your VBAC too! :) FX for your scan next week!

I got shorted by raspberry tea, I don't think it did anything at all. :rofl: It tasted good though and I had no problems drinking it, so I'll probably drink it again in the third trimester. Always worth a shot!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Ladies I need some advice... Word is getting around our small town thanks to one "friend" with a big mouth. I'm 10 weeks on Monday. I had planned to wait to announce on Facebook until our 12 week scan. Now husband wants to announce now so that nobody gets butthurt over finding out our news second hand. I quite frankly thinks he cares too much about other peoples feelings, and really don't. I've given up and told him he can tell whoever he likes but I feel really paranoid about it like I'm tempting fate...

Which brings me to my second problem... Which I don't really want to talk about because I'm kind of ashamed. Im feeling really down. I'm not excited like I was. I just feel negative and anxious. I do have an anxiety disorder and had to get off my meds before TTC but this feels more like depression. Or maybe (hopefully not) instinct. I've been bedridden for two days (other, physical issues) and I just feel like I'm drowning. The pregnancy is scaring me so much that I can't even get excited anymore. I'm going to make a doctors appointment on Monday but I'm scared that they'll want to put me on antidepressants again and I don't really want to take that risk with baby. Anyone here have experience with antenatal depression or any advice? Could this pass on its own like hormones or something? So many people try so hard to have a baby and with me feeling like this right now I just feel so unworthy and ungrateful :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Flossie, I've had trouble with depression off and on for as long as I can remember. I was on antidepressants until just a few weeks ago (I could have stayed on them, because they're considered pretty safe in pregnancy, but decided that I wanted to see how I'd do without them). Most of the time, the depression passes after a little while, but while I'm in the midst of it, it really does suck. :( I start getting thoughts like, "Why am I having another baby? I barely handle the kids I've got!" or "Great, more sleepless nights and frustration with feedings, and more diapers." It's awful to just see the negative in everything and feel like the joy is just something other people feel. But of course when you come out of it, the joy comes back, and you remember why you're excited for your precious baby once again. 

I wish I had some awesome advice, but the only thing that helps me get through it is praying and asking God to help me feel hope and happiness. If you're not religious, then I'd suggest surrounding yourself with as much positivity and reminders of the things that make you happiest. :flower: Hang in there, you WILL feel better. (See? That's the positivity, right there! :winkwink: ) :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi flossie I completely understand what your going through I'm bi polar type 2 and have an emotionally unstable personality disorder and suffer severe anxiety when we decided to start trying last Feb the disision to come off all my meds was terrifying I monitored my mental health very closely my family was very worried about me I always found keeping a mood diary handy to help me identify when something was wrong and help identify possible triggers after my loss in May at 13 weeks they wanted me to go back on high level meds which would have put ttc at a complete stand still but I knew what I felt was grief and perfectly natural and stood my ground what I would say is you know how you feel better then anyone and for the better part trust your instincts when I fell pregnant with my youngest son I was on meds but in a manic phase and I stopped my meds cold turkey as soon as I found out big mistake for me I fell into a deep depression very quickly almost suicidal in fact but couldn't go back on meds till 12 weeks and I was grateful I did my sons very happy and healthy I couldn't bf but that was a small price to pay for my sanity and I don't regret it I did what was best at the time for me and him if you need help from meds for your mood it's absolutely nothing to be ashamed of and you never know you could always come off them safely when you feel ready I'm very open and honest about my illnesses both mental and physical as I don't think there is anything to be ashamed of if you have any further questions I may be able to help with feel free to ask I welcome curiosity lol try the diary I found it really helped me make sense of my feelings xx


----------



## N8ie

pinkpassion said:


> N8ie, VBAC is vaginal birth after cesarean section! :thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## pinkpassion

Kitteh, no sweeps for me, I didn't know this with dd but if you're GBS+ you're at a greater risk of fetal problems and death with stretch and sweeps because the strep can make its way in there and cause problems ... so nope non for me!!!


----------



## bakerh518

Pink ohh!! In the 3rd trimester! Yes yes! My midwife was totally on board with that! I thought you meant now! :dohh:


Excellent news tonight!! We were able to pick up the baby's heartbeat on our fetal monitor!!! :yippee: such a huge relief!!

When I was pregnant with my ds I contacted a nutritionist about my headaches and she said you are most definitely missing protein! I started the next day by majorly upping the protein and dumpin some of the usless sugar calories and VOLA! No more headaches for the rest of my pregnancy! I hope this is helpful to some of you ladies!!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Thank you so much spiffy and butterfly, I'm so sorry to know that other women have felt this way, but it's also comforting that I'm not alone. Hopefully it passes soon.


----------



## busytulip

That's wonderful news baker-glad you were able to find HB :)

Cute scan Adriansmama!

Flossie I am so sorry you are going through this. The only advice I have is for you to keep talking...let those close to you (as well as your care provider) know how you are doing. It doesn't do any good to keep it all to yourself. A heavy load feels lighter when shared by many. :hugs:


----------



## sugargully

Awesome news Baker!

I need to hurry up and get a fetal monitor. I didn't know they were sensitive enough to use at 8 weeks. I was just thinking I wish I had a scan soon bc I need some reassurance right now.


----------



## hereishoping

Sorry I have been so quiet ladies. Got quite a lot of negative stuff going on at work, DS been poorly and I am feeling a bit down too with anxiety so know how you feel Flossie. 

I have a Doppler in loft but was worried about trying to use it too soon. Can't believe you can hear HB so early. Quite tempted now.

AFM I will definitely be aiming for VBAC. II really felt that I missed out on part of the labour experience last time and still to this day I wonder if the c section contributed to my inability to BF and my PND. Anyway what will be will be I guess and first thing is to get safely through first trip.

Enjoy your weekends xx


----------



## bakerh518

I am pretty sure sonline b is quite reliable after ten weeks, we heard it regularly with ds then, it is very faint right now but if you know what you are listening for and are patient you might be able to find it! 

Usually this early you need to aim very low and down into your pelvis not belly, it also helps if you lay with you hips flexed so it pushes your uterus up more, some peoenhave said its better to eat first others said not to but I haven't found either one consistently better than the other, it also depends on your weight and belly fat, I thought being quite a bit heavier than I was with my ds we'd definitely not be able to get it but I was wrong! It was very faint and I had to jam the speaker to my ear but was there!!

I hope all the ladies hoping for a vbac get one!! I was very upset about having a csection due only to a breech baby! I am hoping this baby isn't as stubborn! :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Sugargully I've been hearing this baby since 8+6!!


----------



## pinkpassion

So there are quite a few vbac hopefuls on this thread?!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Even the OB couldn't find DD's heartbeat with a doppler until 16 weeks (she's such a stubborn child), so I'm not even going to try with this one until after 20 weeks again. :haha:

Glad that some ladies have been able to find heartbeats so early though! :cloud9:

Hope things go better for you at work, hereishoping!


----------



## busytulip

hereishoping sorry to hear that work has been stressful, hope it eases soon


----------



## hereishoping

OK angel sounds says not until 14 weeks and I couldn't pick up anything earlier when I tried. 

Very different topic but was wondering if any of you ladies suffered with SPD in an earlier pregnancy? I was on crutches for final 5 weeks with DS and pretty much immobile altogether for last week. I have been regularly seeing Chiro although next appt not for a couple of weeks, but recently have started noticing back \hip pain and really worried that it could be SPD already. I know it can come worse and earlier with a second pregnancy but surely not this early???


----------



## ja14

I scheduled my early gender determination, and now I'm second guessing it! If I found out early, I wanted to know before thanksgiving.So for my scan date I would be about 15 weeks & 3 days. I know that's early, so now I'm worried what they tell us will be wrong! 
Did any of you find out this early will your past babies?


----------



## Gdef

ja14 said:


> I scheduled my early gender determination, and now I'm second guessing it! If I found out early, I wanted to know before thanksgiving.So for my scan date I would be about 15 weeks & 3 days. I know that's early, so now I'm worried what they tell us will be wrong!
> Did any of you find out this early will your past babies?

Yes! I found out at 13 weeks with dd1 and 14 weeks with dd2 and they were both accurate :thumbup:


----------



## Gdef

Can I vent for a minute, ladies? I really need some advice. So, my mil used to be my best friend. Like we did everything together (vacation, shopping, etc). Well, about 3 yrs ago things started to change and kind of "come to light". I found out that she was telling people "keep your friends close but your enemies closer" regarding me and our super close relationship. 

She's been super manipulative behind my back trying to create a wedge between me and DH. Like she told DH that I was cheating on him with our family doctor who is also a very good friend of our family! DH told her that he knew that wasn't true and she needed to back the f$&@ off. We're both so incredibly tired of it. DH's only request to me was that I just be nice to his mom and his dad when we see them. His parents are divorced so we always see them separately. I also hate his dad but I won't go into that right now. If I don't like you, I can be a very harsh and cold person...so I have agreed to be nice out of love and respect for my DH.

Moving on...my mil was in the delivery room along with my mom and DH for the birth of both of our girls. At this point, and with other recent things that mil has done, I don't want mil in the room for this new baby. I just want my mom and DH. But mil is insisting that she's going to be in there! I'm so hurt bc now I have to tell my own mom that she can't be in the room since mil can't be in there. "We can't show favoritism". It really sucks bc I want my mommy! But DH and even my own mom both say that it wouldn't be right to kick mil out after she's already witnessed 2 of our babies births already. I really don't know what to do :shrug::cry:


----------



## pinkpassion

Gdef, I'm sorry you are having to go through all that! I too tend to be a bit cold when I don't like someone! I actually don't like that about myself!!! I don't really have any advice except maybe just keep them both in as much as it stinks for you, because you want to keep the peace.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ja I found out at just under 15 weeks with dd!


----------



## TTDuck

Hi ladies haven't been on in a while (vacation and just busy with work) so I thought I'd drop in. Have a bit to catch up on. 
Afm my normally sensitive smelling has kicked into high gear and get overwhelmed by every smell. Someone starting a new piece of gum or using hand sanitizer next to me. Ugh. Made chicken fajitas the other night and the chicken made me gag. I'm more sensitive to movement also. Doesn't help that my daughters favorite rides at Disneyland (I have an annual pass) involved rotation! I have concentrate really hard not to get dizzy or sick on the carousel and teacups! Hope it's better by the time we go on a cruise next month!


----------



## busytulip

So sorry Gdef. My husband is the only one that has ever been in the L&D room. I've always thought of it as being an intimate time. That sounds very complicated, especially given that your MIL has attended your deliveries in the past. I hope that you and your OH are able to come to some sort of agreement/compromise. Maybe let him know that during labor you can't be responsible for giving her an ear-full in the throws of painful contractions :haha: In all seriousness, if her presence is going to cause you to be stressed in anyway it can actually slow labor and increase your risk of an unwanted c-section. Maybe-approach it in that way.

TTDuck-ahhh supernose! Sorry you are dealing with that.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

hereishoping - I've never had it, but I've seen other women say it started earlier for them with later pregnancies. Hopefully you feel better!

ja - We didn't do a gender scan until 18 weeks with DD, but we're doing one at 15 weeks with this one so we can announce during Thanksgiving. The tech that DD's scan was very thorough and spent awhile looking around and making sure. You can research the place's accuracy and see how correct they've been for other ladies. :flower:

Gdef - in the end the labor and delivery experience is about *you*, and if you just want your husband and mother present then I think it's entirely reasonable for that to happen. She should consider herself lucky she got to see the other births. Maybe have a heart to heart conversation with your mother about how you need her there, but just aren't comfortable with MIL after the way she treated you. Or maybe compromise and have your mother with you during labor, but at the end have her wait outside so she doesn't actually "see" the birth part? :hugs:

TTDuck - ohhh, a cruise! I hope it's a great time for you :)


----------



## Em260

Flossie - I'm sorry you're feeling down :hugs: I went through that with my pregnancy with my DD because I had a very high risk pregnancy and my OB kept telling me I would likely lose the baby and it just sent me in a downward tailspin. The only thing that helped me was talking about it with friends and my DH. Like someone else mentioned, don't keep this to yourself. Reach out to someone you trust. It's normal to feel this way for many reasons. The hormones and struggles to get and stay pregnant don't help either. I hope you feel better. 

Gdef - that is such a tough situation. I'm sorry you have to deal with this during such a joyful time in your life. I don't know what the compromise could be. I would be tempted to just put my foot down and say I want my mother there and I'm entitled to that. I totally agree with what busytulip wrote, it could cause all sorts of complications during your labor if you are stressed from her presence. She needs to realize it's not her right to be there, it's a gift that she should feel grateful for.

hereishoping - I don't have any experience with that but I've heard it's very painful. I hope it's not starting this early for you :hugs: 

Ja - you could always ask for one of the new blood tests that checks for down syndome and a couple of other chromosome issues. It's also tells you the sex. My SIL just had it done at 10 weeks and said it's $150 now if your insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm w Busy on this one I only have had DH in the delivery room cuz I feel thats our special time w our Lil miracle!!
Also I had to have Csection last time due to Ds2 being breech but my OB has already said this one will most likely be a Csection too due to my tilted uterus !!

AFM had my last FS appointment today kinda mixed feeling cuz it will be my last weekly scan :nope:

My Gummy bear Is a super active Lil thing so my pics are blurry everyone is so amazed at how active they r :haha:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20151019_105815_zpsjzufcekc.jpeg


----------



## Ganton

Gdef, I agree with the others. The people that I choose to have with me during labour and delivery are those that I feel 100% comfortable with and I think can help me if I need it, rather than having them there because I think they have a right to be one of the first to see the new baby. For me, that's just my DH, but my MIL would be way down the list. Once we're all cleaned up and presentable, obviously grandparents are top of the list to meet the new baby.


----------



## Gdef

Thanks ladies! DH and I had a heart to heart today. We decided to compromise and it'll just be me and him in the delivery room. Since we live 5 minutes from the hospital, we're going to ask our parents to just chill out at our house with our girls while I'm in labor. That way our girls will be in a comfortable environment with all of their toys, food, etc for those few hours. DH will then call our parents either when I start pushing or once baby gets here so they can come to the hospital and bring our girls to meet their new baby brother/sister. As much as I want my mom with me in the delivery room, I DON'T want my mil in there even more. :nope:


----------



## bakerh518

Had my ultrasound today!! Our little bean is measuring three-four days ahead! Growing big and strong! 

As for the delivery room debacle, I'm glad you found a solution! I would have told mil exactly why she wasn't being invited into the room but I know that's not for everyone! :haha:

The last appointment at the fertility clinic is always a big step! I hope you can feel confident and excited! :hugs:


----------



## ja14

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! I feel more comfortable having the early scan. I'll just keep it in the back of my mind that I could see something different at a later scan 

My gender scan is November 20th! I don't really have a preface, or even a strong feeling, but if I had to guess I'd say it's a boy. We'll see!


----------



## TTDuck

Gdef glad you figured it out. My mom lives in a different state and it ended up better for me that she just fly down after my first was born since my dd showed up early and fast! No time for anyone else to make it! &#128514;


----------



## TTDuck

busytulip said:


> TTDuck-ahhh supernose! Sorry you are dealing with that.

When I'm not pregnant my husband calls it my Vulcan smelling &#128514; just hoping it goes away after the first tri!


----------



## Gdef

ja14 said:


> My gender scan is November 20th! I don't really have a preface, or even a strong feeling, but if I had to guess I'd say it's a boy. We'll see!

My gender scan is November 11th! I'm super exited. I'll be 14 weeks exactly on that day :happydance:
In the beginning I had a super strong feeling that it was a girl and I still have that feeling...but I don't have the same cravings as I did with my girls and my sickness is different with this baby. We did the ramzi theory and they said girl!! But I found and ultrasound pic of my DD2 at the same age (both 8 weeks) and it is the complete opposite from this baby!! Argh! Lol:shrug:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I can't believe we're already at the point of scheduling appointments to find out what we're having! :happydance: Ours is booked for November 14th at 15+1 - I don't think we're going to tell anyone we're going so we can keep it hush hush until the reveal. I can't wait!

I'm still feeling girl; Ramzi said girl and the heartbeat has stayed above 170. It'll be interesting to see if we're all correct about our intuitions!

Beautiful little baby, Sis!

Glad you had a great scan, baker- and wow, measuring ahead! :)

I'm sorry your MIL is interfering with how you want your birth to go, Gdef :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I finally called the High Risk Group myself since I haven't gotten a phone call well what do u know they had my OLD info so they called a Non working number :nope:

Anywho I go in Friday for my consult Blood Test and Ultrasound probably won't have them back in time for our Anniversary now :grr: but we should have them back In A few weeks!!


----------



## drjo718

Everyone is having their gender scans so early! Here they won't do gender until the anatomy scan around 18-20 weeks.


----------



## bakerh518

Yeah, no gender here either until at least 18 weeks! :grr: But they do offer the harmony testing now, that can include gender after ten weeks... but with the false positive rate I'm nervous to do it... wonder if the midwife would order the test and only tell me the results of the gender :rofl: 

Part of me really wants to stay team yellow... ladies that have before, how did you prepare in the land of pink and blue for a yellow baby?? :shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Baker the false positive rate of the harmony test is less than .1%... it's VERY accurate!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bakerh518

pinkpassion said:


> Baker the false positive rate of the harmony test is less than .1%... it's VERY accurate!!! :thumbup:

we were quoted 2-3%


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We'll also be having an early gender scan this time, on November 17th most likely. It's exactly 4 weeks from now!

Drjo, If you want an early gender scan around here, you have to go to a private ultrasound place, which is what we're doing. At the OB's office, you have to wait until 20 weeks. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

I was told the first TRi screening has a high false positive rate for downs due to age but The NIPT which is like the Harmony test is pretty accurate that why we r skipping first TRi screening and going for the Harmony test!! :


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Yeah, the anatomy scan is still around 20 weeks here. We're paying for a private gender scan so we can do it at 15 weeks plus get all of the 4D pictures+CD. We did it with DD before the anatomy scan and had a great experience! :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes sis4us is right, the NT scan has a high rate of false positives but the blood tests like harmony, materniT21, and the others that are the same that go by different names have less than a 0.1% chance of false positive because it actually takes the dna of the baby out of the moms blood!!


----------



## febbride2012

hi - i had an awful weekend, i was bleeding so much I really thought it was over even after our scan last tuesday. I went to the GP yesterday (Monday) and she signed me off work with 'threatened miscarriage' but wouldn't refer me for a scan as I'd had a scan last week. She tested my urine and did swabs (and an internal?!!) and my urine showed an infection so they sent it off... I called my diabetic team and she said she'd try and get me in today (tuesday) as I was at clinic for diabetic clinic . I woke up this morning to a huge bleed and clots. I called 111 and they told me I had to go back to the GP. I went and explained and she organised a for tomorrow (wednesday) but i went to clinic for diabetes and my consultant got me in for a scan and we saw baby again, they'd doubled in size since last scan and we HEARD (!!) the heartbeat <3 - trying to keep calm. Drs called me back this afternoon and put me on anti b's for a possible UTI as results won't be coming back for a week and they want to stop the blood.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

:hugs:

Sorry you had such a bad weekend, but glad you got to hear the heartbeat! Try to rest and relax, and hopefully the infection clears up. :hugs:

(I bled and passed clots with DD, and carried her to term just fine - it's not always the end!)


----------



## busytulip

febbride so sorry you've had such a rough time. Lovely to see that baby is doing well. Glad you were persistent in getting care and hope the infection clears soon.

Gdef glad you came to some sort of compromise, even though I know it was hard for you. :hugs:

baker it's really hard staying team :yellow: when nearly everyone these days finds out. Not so much wanting to stay neutral minded-but just finding things out there. Especially clothing. We did a lot of grays this last time around. For the 1st outfit (for pics and take home) I ended up bringing one for each gender. :haha: But I just love finding out in the room, with my husband, while we are both meeting our new addition for the first time. And I kind of get an extra kick out of irritating everyone else by waiting :rofl: I may be a little evil.

Sis I'm sorry that your original gender reveal plan for your anniversary has been ruined. :( Praying for great news from your test though.

It'll be so fun to see whose intuition is spot and guesses their lo's gender correctly.


----------



## Em260

Febbride - so sorry you had such a scare! I had tons of bleeding during my pregnancy with my DD due to a placenta previa. It would always terrify me each time that I was going to lose the baby but luckily bleeding doesn't always mean that. 

Gdef - That is great you were able to find a compromise. Now hopefully you won't have to deal with anymore MIL drama. 

Sis - sorry you won't be getting the results back in time for your anniversary. Maybe there is a way they can put a rush on the results?


----------



## pinkpassion

So after going back and forth, back and forth, from yes we will find out, to no we won't find out, to ok we will find out but not tell anyone and let it be a surprise for everyone else.. we are finally and surely set on not finding out at all!!!
Dh agreed to letting me pick up a "few" boy clothes since we already have all the girl stuff and that way we are semi prepared if it is a boy!!! I'm so excited I can hardly wait for these next 30 weeks to pass haha!!!! 
So officially we are staying team yellow but baby is predicted a boy!!!!


----------



## KrissyB

febbride - OMG! What a horrible way to spend the weekend, but at least all is well that ends well :hugs: Glad you got to hear the heartbeat and everything is ok. Hopefully that infection clears quickly.


----------



## pinkpassion

Febbride, :hugs: I hope the infection clears up quickly!! I am so glad you got to see baby and heart the heartbeat!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Febbride, lots of hugs. Hope you're feeling better soon. :hugs:

Pink, good luck with Team Yellow! I tried that last time around, but my little boy flashed me during the ultrasound. :haha:

Anyone got a bump going yet? I tend to show pretty early because I have no torso, but I'm happy to say that it's actually turning into bump now and not just bloat. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







10+2 with #4.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hereishoping

How scary for you Febbride. Big hugs and fingers crossed xx

Is that picture you Spiffy ...if so wow amazing bump already ... Maybe 2 in there. You must be struggling to keep that quiet.

Was just thinking this evening how much I miss the innocence of pregnancy before miscarriage. Will I ever be able to wipe and not check it for blood :(


----------



## KrissyB

Spiffy - WOW That is definitely a bump! I'd say I'm showing, but it's no where NEAR that obvious. Mine's also INCREDIBLY low this time, like the entire bump is below my belly button, so I'm not sure how that's going to play out as I get bigger.

hereis - I agree whole heartedly. I keep hoping that I'll have some peace of mind (and less TP anxiety) after the 12 week scan... but part of me thinks it'll keep up until I start feeling regular movements in there.


----------



## hereishoping

Have just realised that this thread is not in the pregnancy after loss section so I apologise wholeheartedly if my post has upset anyone unnecessarily x


----------



## busytulip

Spiffy-cute bump! :D

hereishoping :hugs:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Good luck, pink! :)

hereishoping :hugs: - I only had a threatened with DD, but I still always check the TP. I probably always will now!

That's a great bump, Spiffy! I don't think I'm that impressive, but I've definitely "popped". DD had her weekly appointment and the case manager commented on how big I've gotten as soon as she walked in. :haha: (sorry, never bothered to change out of my exercise clothes)

I am admittedly more happy about my bump being bigger than my butt finally than I should be. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







12122559_10156115631895058_7615594307417752313_n.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Kitteh, cute bump! :flower: (Oh, and I totally dropped my daughter off to preschool this morning in my pajamas, so no grief from me! :haha:)

Hereishoping, if I didn't already have a scan showing one baby, I'd be wondering. :winkwink: As for keeping it quiet, I gave up last week and started telling everyone. I got a lot of "I was wondering..." comments. :dohh:

Hugs about the worry. :hugs: I've only ever had chemicals, so I don't check the TP religiously, but in the third tri I'm constantly worried about pre-term labor since I have contractions all the time. I think as mothers, we always worry about something. It's just wired into us. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Here's my 10 weeks bump
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-21 19.52.34.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## KrissyB

So I am freaking out a little.
I feel like I am having..... Braxton hicks??? Is that possible (and not a reason to panic) at 11.5 weeks? They aren't painful but it's an overall tightening that lasts about 30 seconds or so.
Any second timers have this??


----------



## hereishoping

KrissyB said:


> So I am freaking out a little.
> I feel like I am having..... Braxton hicks??? Is that possible (and not a reason to panic) at 11.5 weeks? They aren't painful but it's an overall tightening that lasts about 30 seconds or so.
> Any second timers have this??

Maybe it is some kind of round ligament pain where you are starting to stretch now?


----------



## sugargully

Look at all the cute bumps! Lovelie ladies! 

Do you feel your showing sooner now since this isn't your first go round? 

I'm still waiting for mine and this is my first. I've even lost a couple pounds but my belly look the same so I don't think that's it.


----------



## pinkpassion

I definitely think it's coming much sooner than before!


----------



## pinkpassion

Krispy I have no idea but maybe drink a lot of water and sit down and relax!! Sometimes dehydration and overdoing it can bring on Braxton hicks!


----------



## N8ie

Febbride- that was a scary weekend I hope the infection clears quick. I'm glad you saw your little one.

Krissy- my fingers are crossed for you that it's nothing serious. 

And it's good to see such cute baby bumps, I'm 10 weeks tomorrow and I'm already showing. I have gained so much weight already and people are asking why the butt is bigger and one even asked if I'm expecting and I gave a big fat NO.


----------



## KrissyB

It came on after having a biggish dinner then going up and down two flights of stairs to take care of dd... So hopefully it was nothing major. It seems to have stopped now.


----------



## Sis4Us

I've lost 15lbs so gotta ask the High risk Dr about that tomorrow I think I'm starting to show a Lil but my belly has always poked out a Lil :haha:

KrissyB I get the same feeling I think it's either stretching or maybe baby turning HTH


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Krissy B, I've had contractions pretty much every day since 8 weeks, and they started at 8 weeks last pregnancy, too. I have an Irritable Uterus, so my body has non-progressive contractions (not Braxton Hicks) for the majority of my pregnancies. Later on in the pregnancy, I'll get them every 2-3 minutes for hours on end. So if they come at time-able intervals, it's possible you have an Irritable Uterus this time, since most people don't get BH so early, but it might also just be from overdoing it. :flower:


----------



## Em260

Wow, such cute bumps! I'm still in the bloated stage where I just look thick around the middle and I'm up 10lbs from my normal weight due to IVF meds so I have a little belly but it's just fat since I had it before I got pregnant too :haha:. I love having a bump so I can't wait until mine pops a little more. 

Krissy - I've been feeling that the past two days or so and thought the same thing, it reminds me of the braxton hicks I had with DD during the last month of pregnancy. I'm assuming it's too early for true braxton hicks so thought maybe it's round ligament or from the stretching/growing uterus. 

Hereishoping - :hugs: it's so hard once you've dealt with loss to have a stress free pregnancy. Once I start feeling movement I think my fears will be eased a lot.


----------



## KrissyB

So after a second day of increased cramps I called the midwife, she suggested I up my water intake to a gallon a day and call for an appointment the next day (today) just to be safe. And all is well :D It took them a (very very stressful) minute to find the heartbeat, it's tucked all the way on the right, but once they did it was loud and strong and clear. They're best guess is that A. I do need to be drinking more and/or B. The increased cramping and discomfort could be due to endo scarring or pressure being put on the two endometriomas I had. 
As long as our little lucky star is hanging in there, I can deal with any additional pains/discomfort - but that peace of mind (and hearing the HB again) was totally worth making the appt for. :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Glad to hear all is well, KrissyB. :flower:


----------



## AdriansMama

Had my NT scan today and to my surprise it's another boy!! Baby boy number 3 !! :) 

I've also got a huge bump
This time which is even there (albeit smaller) when I lay down !


----------



## busytulip

Great news Krissy!

Congrats on finding out you're team :blue: Adriansmama!


----------



## febbride2012

So I had more blood on Wednesday with cramps and clots so my midwife arranged another scan on the same day (Wednesday)in EPAU - they found a bleed next to baby's sac, she called it a sub chorionic heamatoma (sp?) but baby was 'bigger' on Wednesday and the heartbeat was what she expected so she wasn't worried - she warned me that i could either bleed for a while (with clots) or it will just stop and be reabsorbed, she said if I bleed for longer than a week call them and they will rescan me to keep an eye on baby but she wasn't worried which made me feel calmer xx

This is by far my most stressful pregancy - so glad it's half term now (i ws signed off this week to 'rest')


----------



## hereishoping

Glad to hear all is well Krissy and Febbride x


----------



## AdriansMama

Thank you busy :) I am early and there is a small margin for error but she showed me the potty shot and I'm not sure how it could turn into a girl lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad to hear everyone is doing Well!!! AFM my appointment w the high risk Dr was good and my Materniti21 test was done we will have results in 7-10 days!! :)

She didn't give me a potty shot so idk much I can only speculate 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20151023_154218_zps95yneppd.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Febbride, I'm sorry you're still bleeding, but at least you have an answer now. :hugs: Most women who have a SCH go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancy. :flower:

AdriansMama, congrats on team blue again! Were you hoping for a girl, or were you totally okay with another boy? And awesome bump! Glad I'm not the only one that looks like they're well into the second tri already. :winkwink:

Sis4US, based on the skull shape, I'd guess boy (though I totally guessed my DS2 was a girl, so I'm not very reliable :dohh:). At least you don't have too long to wait!


----------



## busytulip

Sis there are some ladies that are fab at guessing based on skull-you should throw that pic up into a gender guessing thread. :)

That's a relief to at least have an answer for the bleed febbride. :hugs: I know it doesn't take away the stress though.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi ladies, can I join this thread please? Was 12 weeks yesterday. Have been looking for a May 2016 thread for ages and finally found it. Have a 3 year old boy and live in London. Have my first ultrasound on Wednesday. Can't wait! Does anyone elses bump start smaller in the morning and gradually get bigger as the day goes on? Lol.


----------



## bakerh518

welcome jojojojo76! Congrats! :happydance: my bump definitely did that with my son, i don't know if its due to water consumption? :shrug: 


Been lurking, not too much time for posting, super tired and lots of family drama going on right now... ugh... last pregnancy i went through losing my dad to cancer, this one looks like my brother has relapsed.... never a dull moment thats for sure :wacko: 

Glad every is doing so well! Jealous of all your gorgeous bumps! Definitely just looking lumpy over here! :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Jojojojo, yes my bump did it with dd and definitely does it this time too.. I start out nice and small and by the end of the day my belly is so big!!! It's tiring lol


----------



## N8ie

Krissy- I'm glad all is well

Adriaansmommy- yay you are team blue

Febbride- I'm so sorry you are having a stressful pregnancy. Praying that the bleeding stops 

Sis4u- I'm glad all is well too and all the best with the results

Welcome Jojo.

Baker- sorry you are going through a lot, try and enjoy your pregnancy.

Afm- today I went for a 10 week scan because I was worried about the bleeding I had earlier in the week so I saw a different gynae. The baby was dancing for us, it was the nicest thing to see. The doctor said the baby measured at 9w1d instead of the 10w1d. I'm not sure why but I guess when I see my gynae I will get the correct date. I'm not too worried though. The baby's heart rate was so strong, 213. It was the most beautiful sound to hear. I'm inlove with this little one.

Have a lovely weekend ladies


----------



## pinkpassion

N8ie, have you had any ultrasounds before? If not then maybe you just ovulated a little later. Did the dr say anything? Glad baby seemed good. Did they say anything about the heartrate?


----------



## N8ie

pinkpassion said:


> N8ie, have you had any ultrasounds before? If not then maybe you just ovulated a little later. Did the dr say anything? Glad baby seemed good. Did they say anything about the heartrate?

I did IVF and my RE did a scan at 6 weeks, she measured everything and concluded that I was due 20th May. I guess I sort of trust her more because I went through the whole cycle with her from my first day of my last period to being pregnant. Anyway I will find out at my next appointment in 2 weeks time.

He didn't say much about the heart rate, just said the baby has a strong heart beat.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I thought the same thing about the skull but at different angels it looked more round so idk don't really feel like hearing BOY just yet so I will wait!!

My Gummy bears HR was 161 she told me 120-160 is good but my LO is very active maybe Ur was high do to activity too N81e


----------



## cookielucylou

Hi ladies, may I join you? I have 2 lovely boys and now expecting our 3rd baby who is due 3rd May


----------



## N8ie

Sis4u- I checked dr Google and it says normally between 8-10 weeks the heart rate can range between 160-200 but by 12 weeks it's lower. And activity affects it, well my tiny baby was dancing for us (we took a video) and it was so cute so I figure that's why it was so high. &#128522; I'm so excited for the 12 week scan. The gynae also checked what could have caused the brown spotting and luckily it's old blood I guess it could have been from implantation. I'm just happy everything is fine.

Welcome cookielucy


----------



## Jojojojo76

pinkpassion said:


> Jojojojo, yes my bump did it with dd and definitely does it this time too.. I start out nice and small and by the end of the day my belly is so big!!! It's tiring lol

Haha! Am so glad I only have 4 more days until I can tell my workmates. Trying to hide my belly in the afternoon is getting tricky!


----------



## hereishoping

Welcome jojo. I am not far from you (kent) and also have 3 yo son! My bump definitely pops out more as day goes on.

Afm feeling quite excited today..Just had the date through for my 12 week nhs scan so 3 weeks on Monday and I will have hit that magic landmark. Starting to feel more real now


----------



## cookielucylou

I had my 12week scan on Thursday, had 2 misscarriages before this pregnancy and spotting early with this one so was kind of holding my breath until the scan. Huge relief to have it. Got my next for 21st december to so nice christmas pressent.


----------



## Jojojojo76

cookielucylou said:


> I had my 12week scan on Thursday, had 2 misscarriages before this pregnancy and spotting early with this one so was kind of holding my breath until the scan. Huge relief to have it. Got my next for 21st december to so nice christmas pressent.

Am hoping to have my 20 week scan before Xmas as well - would be a great Xmas present to find out the babies sex! Really pleased to hear all went well with your scan!


----------



## Jojojojo76

hereishoping said:


> Welcome jojo. I am not far from you (kent) and also have 3 yo son! My bump definitely pops out more as day goes on.
> 
> Afm feeling quite excited today..Just had the date through for my 12 week nhs scan so 3 weeks on Monday and I will have hit that magic landmark. Starting to feel more real now

How are you finding being pregnant with a three year old? C beebies is now my best friend ;)


----------



## febbride2012

i have a almost 3 year old and a 17.5 month old 

it's ok - not great lol!


----------



## ja14

I think a couple of you told me you ordered your doppler from fetaldoppler.net , I think I'm finally going to order mine! How long did it take yours to come in?


----------



## pinkpassion

Ja I think mine took 3-4 days? I think!!


----------



## bakerh518

I don't think mine took more than a week, they are very speedy :)


----------



## busytulip

Welcome to the new ladies.

Jojojo when are you due dear so that I can add you to the front?


----------



## Jojojojo76

busytulip said:


> Welcome to the new ladies.
> 
> Jojojo when are you due dear so that I can add you to the front?

The 5th May. Thanks x


----------



## hmtb16

Hi everyone, can I join this thread? I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. I am currently 12 weeks 3 days pregnant with my first after trying for several years and my due date is May 5th. We're planning to find out the gender of the baby, which could be as soon as in a few weeks. I noticed that there is a mention of team yellow on this thread. Is that different than team green?


----------



## bakerh518

Welcome hmtb16! Congrats on your rainbow baby!!! I was a long time ttc'er as well, we tried for five years for our son and now BAM two months and we are on to number two! :dohh: 

Team yellow means you do not plan on finding out the gender 

You and jojojo76 are due date buddies! So many ladies due the beginning of the month!


----------



## pinkpassion

Found this.. it explains it perfectly!!!

Blue team &#8211; pregnant with a boy
Pink team &#8211; pregnant with a girl
Green team &#8211; want to find out sex before delivery
Yellow team &#8211; waiting to find out sex until delivery
Plaid Team &#8211; Twins, one boy and one girl.
Purple Team &#8211; You know the gender, but aren&#8217;t telling!


----------



## hmtb16

Thank you for the welcome and congrats, bakerh518! Congratulations to you as well! That is amazing that you are pregnant with number 2 after 2 months. It is inspiring to meet other women who have also found success after ttc for a long time. This is actually my first pregnancy in the three years we've been trying after our first IVF. I was in shock for weeks after my first positive hpt and was hesitant to join an online group but feel more confident now we've passed 12 weeks. I'm looking forward to meeting the other ladies on this board. It's nice to have some due date buddies, too. :)

Pinkpassion, thanks for the explanation. I had no idea there were so many teams, lol. I feel like I'm familiar with everything ttc/infertility-related but still have a lot to learn when it comes to pregnancy.


----------



## Gdef

Welcome to all the new ladies! It's exciting to see that our little group is growing!

I've had really bad pain in my right ovary for 2 days now. I finally texted my midwife and she said it was probably just the corpus lutem cysts that formed during ovulation and provided for baby during early pregnancy. She said now that the placenta is starting to take over, the cysts are probably beginning to rupture which is painful. She told me I could take an ibuprofen if needed. I have my 12 week appt on Tuesday so unless the pain gets worse, I'll have them check it out then :thumbup:


----------



## TTDuck

Hi to the new ladies! 
So my endocrinologist had recommended that I test my blood sugar after I got pregnant since I had gestational diabetes with my first but I've been putting it off. Cause it just sucks! But my fasting blood sugar was good this morning so that was a relief and am not so nervous to keep checking it! I'm hoping to get out of doing the horrible drink test later by staying up on my blood monitoring!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good deal ttduck!! I hope it stays good for you!!!


----------



## hereishoping

Jojojojo76 said:


> hereishoping said:
> 
> 
> Welcome jojo. I am not far from you (kent) and also have 3 yo son! My bump definitely pops out more as day goes on.
> 
> Afm feeling quite excited today..Just had the date through for my 12 week nhs scan so 3 weeks on Monday and I will have hit that magic landmark. Starting to feel more real now
> 
> How are you finding being pregnant with a three year old? C beebies is now my best friend ;)Click to expand...

I feel your pain. I love for weekends when oh kindly let's me nap in afternoons. Struggling to keep my patience with the little man sometimes too which I feel mean about but I am just so dog tired! All credit to you febbride with two so young!

Welcome to our new members :)


----------



## febbride2012

i hate checking my bloods - i'm type 2 diabetic so have to do it lots x


----------



## hmtb16

Gdef said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! It's exciting to see that our little group is growing!
> 
> I've had really bad pain in my right ovary for 2 days now. I finally texted my midwife and she said it was probably just the corpus lutem cysts that formed during ovulation and provided for baby during early pregnancy. She said now that the placenta is starting to take over, the cysts are probably beginning to rupture which is painful. She told me I could take an ibuprofen if needed. I have my 12 week appt on Tuesday so unless the pain gets worse, I'll have them check it out then :thumbup:

Thank you for the warm welcome, everyone.

Gdef, sorry you've been dealing with so much pain. I hope it eases for you soon. One of the medications my doctor told me not to take during pregnancy is Ibuprofen along with other NSAIDs and to only take Tylenol for pain. Not to question what your midwife said but I thought I'd mention it just in case. Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow!


----------



## TTDuck

febbride2012 said:


> i hate checking my bloods - i'm type 2 diabetic so have to do it lots x

That stinks! I'm so glad my numbers were normal after giving birth! Just having GD was a big wake up call for me and I learned a lot. Is it a lot harder to control during pregnancy for you?


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Jojo, Cookie, and hmtb! 

Baker - Love that description "lumpy" - and it definitely fits for me as well. Hope things with your family settle/improve :hugs:

N8ie - Glad you got a chance to check in with your little one. That is some heartbeat! I know for me with IVF, my docs have said that the IVF calculated due date is basically written in stone, and that future measurements won't adjust the due date.

GDef - I was actually under the same impression as hmtb. I know there's some point in pregnancy that ibuprofen is ok, but tylenol is safe for the whole time, so I usually go with that.

AFM - The pain, tightness, and even MS are starting to dwindle... Just in time for the real fatigue to set in :wacko: It's always something, isn't it? I don't think the fatigue is quite as bad as it was with my first, but I'm also working from home more now than I used to (and more used to chronic exhaustion already having a kid) so it's hard to say for sure. Just a few more days until my NTS and possibly my Harmony test. I can't wait!


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi! Been a long while since I last used this site! I'm Beca, a mum of 2 wonderful little ones aged 3 (4 in December) and 2 and I'm about 9+3 weeks pregnant with my 3rd! So by my estimation my edd is 28th May, so I'm just about fitting in this group! Won't know for absolutely certain until my 1st scan on 17th November though!
Looking forward to sharing my journey with you all, especially as it's likely to be my last for the foreseeable future!
Beca &#128587;


----------



## N8ie

KrissyB- that's why I'm sticking with that edd. No real MS for me but I'm actually feeling nauseous more often now on mornings and even at night and if I nibble on something that goes away.

Exhausted is my middle name, all I want to do is sleep, sleep and sleep some more but I wouldn't trade this pregnancy for anything in the world. After trying for so long to finally being pregnant.


----------



## crystal8

12 week scan went really well. NT was 1.4 mm. I've attached a picture. Baby would not cooperate at all, and just kept sleeping. They had to have me jump around to get everything in the right position.
 



Attached Files:







11w6d.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pinkpassion

11 week scan went well!! Baby is jumping around like crazy!!! Measuring exactly! NT scan in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Estel :wave: Wow - that's a long time to wait for a first scan! Best of luck to you!

Crystal - Congrats on the scan!! Even if baby was being sleepy - that's a great pic you got in the end <3 And good measurement too - I think it's such a relief to be past that scan.

Pink - Congrats again :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

So close to second tri... I can't wait!!!!


----------



## bakerh518

Can't believe so many people are getting "real baby" pictures!! :haha: so awesome to see the scans!


----------



## hmtb16

KrissyB, that's good to know that IVF calculated due dates are pretty much set and future measurements won't change it. You're so lucky some of the symptoms are starting to dwindle. I was hoping mine would too as I get closer to the end of the first trimester but my nausea's been worse. It's exciting your NTS and Harmony test are coming up. Do you plan to find out the gender with the Harmony test?

Welcome and congrats, EstelSeren!

N8ie, I'm totally with you. I have all day nausea and fatigue that's been getting worse but I will take it gladly after trying so long to get pregnant. I hope your symptoms start to improve soon!

Crystal8 and pinkpassion, congrats on the scans! 

Crystal8, that is a great picture of the baby-so adorable!! I had my NT scan last week and had the opposite problem. Baby was moving so much and couldn't hold still, the u/s tech spent an hour trying to do measurements. I didn't mind as it was the first time we got to see baby move but it's funny what they have to do to get measurements.

Pinkpassion, that's awesome you got to see baby jumping around. :) It's crazy how much they can move already. I'm so excited for the second trimester, too.


----------



## sugargully

Hi all, I had a blood draw today for the Infoseek test. It detects abnormalities but I don't know if it's like the Harmony test. 

My Honest company pink and blue diapers came in the mail today. I'm going to start making the announcement for immediate family. They'll get one of each color in a clear treat bag with cute plastic pacies, rattles and diaper pins inside for decoration. I wanted them to each have a little something to hold onto since we live so far away from everyone.


----------



## bakerh518

Sugargully that is such a sweet way to announce! I'm sure everyone wi be so thrilled for you :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Crystal and Pink, so glad to hear your scans went well!

Sugargully, that sounds like such a cute announcement! I think I'll just post my scan on facebook and say, "Whoa! Look what I found in my uterus!" :haha:

I had my first OB appointment today and baby is looking great! I was also told that I should do 17P injections starting around 16 weeks until I hit 36 weeks, to help this baby stay in longer, since my babies keep coming earlier and earlier. Not looking forward to weekly shots, but it'll be worth it if it keeps baby cooking longer. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks with #4.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KrissyB

hmtb - Well, I still get nauseaus if I don't eat... but it's been 4 days since I last dry heaved. So I'll take that as improvement :thumbup: lol. We are planning out on finding the gender w/Harmony, but we're also doing a gender reveal party with family next time we visit... so we might not actually find out until Thanksgiving weekend.

Sugar - good luck with the blood test. How long do you have to wait for results? I love the announcmenet idea :) Especially for far away fam.

Spiffy - Love the scan pic! Sounds like the injections may be worth the effort. FXed for you.


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome scans ladies and neat on the tests and for finding out the genders so early!!!!


----------



## sugargully

I wasn't told how long it'll take to get the results. I'd love to have them at our next scan on 11/3. I opted for no gender info so still team yellow over here.


----------



## busytulip

Sorry I've been 'absent'. My youngest DD has been very ill, so I've only been able to read.

So happy to see this group grow! Welcome to the new ladies! :wave:

Loving all the scan piccies <3


----------



## drjo718

Hi ladies! Had my NT scan today. Baby is measuring 13+1, heartrate 161, NT 1.4. Moving around and doing some thumb/hand sucking! So cute!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay drjo!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Drjo!! That is awesome news :happydance: Got any scan pics?
I've got my NTS tomorrow. FXed I'm as lucky as you were!


----------



## hmtb16

So lovely seeing all the scan pictures. :)

Spiffy and Drjo, congrats on your good scans yesterday!

Sugargully, that sounds like such a thoughtful way to announce your pregnancy.

Busytulip, thanks for the welcome into your group. I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone. I hope your DD gets well soon!

KrissyB, no dry heaving is a definite improvement! That's so exciting you're doing a gender reveal party during Thanksgiving. I'd love to hear what you plan to do for it. I've thought about doing a gender reveal but I think I'm too impatient to wait to find out. I was thinking, instead, of having my husband find out first and surprise me with a pink or blue onesie but I'm not sure I can even wait that long, lol.


----------



## pinkpassion

Busy :hugs: I hope your dd is on the mend!! 

KrissyB good luck today! I'm sure all is just well!!! :)

Exciting for all the ladies announcing and doing gender reveals!!!! I will never forget out gender reveal party with dd!! It was awesome!!! I'm holding out this time for a surprise.... I've always wanted a surprise and I'm excited about it!!!


----------



## hmtb16

Pink, that's exciting you're waiting to find out! What did you do for your gender reveal party with DD? I love hearing about what people plan for them.


----------



## pinkpassion

We did a giant black balloon with different shades of pink tissue paper hearts inside! It was awesome!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-01-24-13-13-19.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## hmtb16

Oh wow, I love it! Those pictures look awesome, Pink!! What a fantastic idea to have a black balloon with different pink paper tissue hearts inside!


----------



## Em260

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Crystal, pinkpassion, Spiffy, and drjo - congrats on the great scans ladies! 

Sugarlully - that's a cute idea for announcement!

Busy - I hope your daughter feels better :hugs: 

pinkpassion - what an adorable gender reveal! Your face says it all!

afm - so many fun gender reveal ideas make me wish we had waited haha. I'm too impatient to wait though. We did IVF with PGD on our embryos so I know I'm having a boy :). I had my first OB appt yesterday and everything looks good. Baby was so much bigger than a few weeks ago and moving around like crazy. The u/s tech switched to 3D which was so cool to see! I'm going back in 2 weeks for the NT ultrasound and maternit21 test.

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/Shared/al/b238e9a2-9328-4996-86f4-a436cdef3e60_zps6h8vggck.jpg


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome pic em!!! And congrats on baby boy!!!! Looks like we'll be having our nt scan at the same time!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Dont want to Jinx myself but I haven't puked since Sunday so FX I'm past all that ;)

Still can't eat much but it's better than nothing !!!


----------



## drjo718

I can't upload a pic! :( it say my file is too large but when I crop it, the format changes and is incompatible with bnb.


----------



## febbride2012

TTDuck said:


> febbride2012 said:
> 
> 
> i hate checking my bloods - i'm type 2 diabetic so have to do it lots x
> 
> That stinks! I'm so glad my numbers were normal after giving birth! Just having GD was a big wake up call for me and I learned a lot. Is it a lot harder to control during pregnancy for you?Click to expand...

my insulin resistance gets higher in pregnany - i'm already on over 100 units in a day now :( i hate it but i know it's for a good cause lol xx:thumbup:


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi ladies. Had bad news yesterday. No heart beat detected at my 12 week scan and they think the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. We are absolutely devastated as I have had no signs anything was wrong and had been having all pregnancy symptoms as normal. I'm booked for a surgical procedure tomorrow as the baby hasn't miscarried naturally. Wishing you all the best with your pregnancies xx


----------



## pinkpassion

O no jojojojo :sad2:.... I'm so so so sorry! I've been through that twice!!! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jojo, I'm so sorry. :cry: Take care of yourself, hun. :hugs:


----------



## N8ie

Jojo I'm so sorry.


----------



## hmtb16

Jojo, I'm so sorry and send lots of healing vibes your way.


----------



## busytulip

:cry: jojojo :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly2015

So sorry jojojojo my heart goes out to you and your family xxx


----------



## KrissyB

Pink - I love that reveal idea and your pictures are AWESOME! The falling hearts even look like a giant heart as the balloon is popped! For ours DH & I won't know the gender either. We'll just pass along a letter to our baker then cut the cake and find out with our families in NJ :) 

Em - Congratulations on the scan! I've never seen such an early 3D pic! Very kewl!

AFM - The scan went great! Baby is measuring ahead (13w 1d when I should be 12w 4d), NTS was 1.8, and heartbeat was 155. And this little baby is a FAST one. He/She was moving, bouncing and fidgeting the whole time. My DD moved around a lot but it always looked like it was in slow motion/through water. This little one was moving so fast it was hard to see things clearly half the time. I got 3D pics and VIDEOS too! https://tricefy.com/link/b1tqze0btwd0 I'm just over the moon.
And I got the harmony test drawn today as well, so I'm pretty sure we're planning our gender reveal party for Thanksgiving weekend <3
 



Attached Files:







5632368ecb8db98111000002.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KrissyB

Jojo - So so sorry to hear hon :hugs: Best of luck on the procedure and make sure you take the time for yourself to heal emotionally. There's just no words :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

KrissyB, glad to hear your scan went well!

As for me, I just announced on Facebook! :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Cute announcement Spiffy :D

excellent scan Krissy!


----------



## pinkpassion

Krissy, thanks for sharing , how awesome!!! I thought I saw a girly nub in your video!! :)

Spiffy, sweet announcement!!!!

Afm- after agreeing to stay team yellow, dh has changed his mind. I've been trying to convince him the last 3 nights but he's not budging and it's not worth the argument. In the grand scheme of things it's not a big deal. It will still be special either way! (And there's no way I could handle just him knowing, that'd drive me absolutely crazy :rofl:) So we will fine out 2 days before Thanksgiving and have a gender reveal with family either on Thanksgiving or next day!


----------



## bakerh518

so sorry jojojo76 :hugs: i wish there were more words to give you comfort. :hugs: 


Love the pumpkin announcement, we are FB announcing this weekend, with a pumpkin related picture too! Too cute

pinkpassion, id be SO annoyed if my dh changed his mind! (mine hasn't fully committed to team yellow yet, but we have some time :haha:) but your totally right, it is amazing either way


----------



## Em260

jojojo - I'm so sorry :hugs: My heart goes out to you :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Jojo so so Sorry!!! Big :hugs:


----------



## sugargully

I'm so sorry Jojo.


----------



## ja14

I got my doppler in Thursday, and after a long time I finally found the heartbeat! It was quite too. ... Tonight, I found it in less than a minute and it was so much louder! It was a happy experience.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Hey guys, sorry I've been quiet, been in the middle of moving and dealing with depression and anxiety, but things are looking up more and more every day.
I'm so sorry to hear of your loss JoJo.

I'm Not due for my NT scan til Wednesday but had an emergency scan today as I've been in pain, but bub was bouncing around so we decided to stop worrying and start celebrating, and put an announcement on Facebook. I will share the pic below (please note, we aren't alcoholics, we just own/run a brewery and distillery with onsite bar LOL)
https://i63.tinypic.com/svntjb.jpg


----------



## Em260

Flossie - what a cute announcement! I haven't decided how we'll announce. We're not active on facebook so probably will do something in our Christmas cards instead. 

Ja14 - wow so great you were able to find the HB on doppler! That must be so reassuring. My DH won't let me get one haha but I wish I had one!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Flossie, fun announcement! It reminds me of an idea I saw the other day with a husband and wife sitting at a restaurant, and she's reaching over to steal some of his food, and he's reaching over to steal her alcohol, and then it says, "Eating for Two," above the wife, and "Drinking for Two" above the husband. :haha:


----------



## febbride2012

Had follow up scan baby ok &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Em260 - I think announcing on Christmas cards is such a cute idea! I just couldn't wait that long I'm too impatient, so I think I'll announce the gender that way to extended family!

Spiffynoodles - That sounds adorable!!!

Febbride2012 - that's great news !


----------



## busytulip

fab news febbride

cute announcement flossie, sorry you had to have an emergent scan-but glad baby looked perfect

Em I like the idea of a Christmas card announcement <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Glad to hear all is well with baby, febbride. :hugs:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Thanks for always being so supportive busytulip! :hug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Flossie_Aus said:


> Thanks for always being so supportive busytulip! :hug:

I was just thinking this as well. How are you doing, Busytulip? Are you planning on trying again right away, or waiting a while? :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

You guys are so sweet :friends:

We won't be trying again straight away. I don't want to dampen the thread by going into things further; but we do hope to try again early next year. :)

It does my heart good to see you all moving forward and sharing in such amazing news. <3


----------



## KrissyB

Febbride - Glad to hear things are going smoothly

Flossie - Love the announcement, I think the personal touches are always the best.

I'd love to wait it out for a christmas announcement, but I see waaaaaaay too much family at Thanksgiving and I'll be showing too much by then to try to hide it for the day.


----------



## Smanderson

Hi all, we had our scan today and saw our lovely little pickle looking just like my Ds. We were put back 3 days so due 17th may which is on the front page anyway. All fine apart from a slim chance of heart issue but 95% chance will be fine by 20 week scan.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay smanderson!!! We have the same edd!! Hopefully all will be well at 20 week scan!!


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Pink :flower: yaaayyyy bump buddies :happydance:

Ohh yeah I think it's pretty good odds so trying not to worry too much and focus on the happy little pickle swimming around xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Smanderson, congrats on a great scan! I'm glad you're not stressing to much about the possibility of a heart problem, because it sounds like the odds are hugely in your favor. :flower:

So I sent my 7 week scan and my 11 week scan to the Gender Experts, and both of their guesses said girl! That's what DH and I are both hoping for this time around, so I hope they're right. I can't wait until my early gender scan in two weeks!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well we have a HEALTHY LIL BOY ... I'm gonna need some time but thought I would let u All know!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sis4Us said:


> Well we have a HEALTHY LIL BOY ... I'm gonna need some time but thought I would let u All know!!

I'm glad he's healthy, but I really feel for you. :hugs: I had gender disappointment last pregnancy and it wasn't easy. Thankfully it didn't last too long, though. Just remember, mourning the daughter you're not having is okay, and doesn't mean you love your little boy any less. :hugs:


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks spiffy like you say the odds are in our favour so we are focused on that for now xx

Sis I'm sorry your struggling there seems to be a lot of support on bnb for gender disappointment I really hope they can help xx


----------



## febbride2012

oh sis i am so sorry xx


----------



## hmtb16

Smanderson, congratulations on your good scan today! I hope everything will be well at the 20 week scan.

Spiffynoodles, that's exciting about the predictions you got. I hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you!

Sis4Us, I'm so sorry the news you received wasn't what you were hoping for.

I also had my scan today and little bean is doing well and looking much bigger than just a few weeks ago. I got the results of the bloodwork to test for chromosomal issues and am relieved that everything looked good. I'm told I may be able to find out the gender at my next scan in a few weeks so am super excited.


----------



## bakerh518

Been stalking but not to much to report! We can hear our little lobster nice a loud on the fetal monitor now, 160's range for heart rate :cloud9: Cant wait to meet this little one! :cloud9: 

Hope everyone is doing great tonight! :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Smanderson praying little pickle is perfectly healthy

Spiffy I'm so excited for your scan...and I'd really like to see how good the Gender Experts are. :) Happy 12 weeks!

Sis yay for a healthy bundle :hugs:

hmtb~that's fantastic news! :dance:

baker happy 11 weeks!

My LO turns a year old tomorrow. I've spent the day decorating a smash cake and am looking forward to getting some pics of her.

It's so hard to believe we are getting to the point where we are learning genders already. :D


----------



## drjo718

I had another midwife appointment today. The genetic testing came back normal, heart rate 160. And my blood pressure was back to normal (whew!). So we decided to tell family about the baby and everyone is excited. My cousin and I are 8 weeks apart with our first babies, and my aunt is over the moon about it. My grandpa immediately decided this baby is a girl. And my stepdad has nicknamed the baby 007 because it was a secret for so long lol. So far 5 girl guesses and 2 boy guesses.


----------



## busytulip

Your family sounds very sweet drjo. "007" I love that as a nickname! Glad everything checked out well :D


----------



## Gdef

Hi ladies! Just checking in! One more week till our gender scan! :happydance:

What do you ladies consider to be 2nd tri? 13 or 14 weeks?

Also, my last BnB baby group also made a secret group on Facebook for our little birth month only. It was awesome bc we could check in both here on the forums and also on Facebook. It was especially great for sharing pics of our little ones :baby: Would any of you be interested in doing a Facebook page for our little group here? I understand if not. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

Great news to all the ladies with positive updates!!! 

Sorry sis, but I'm so happy your baby is healthy!!!!

I'm curious about when 2nd tri starts too!!! 12 weeks today and I can't believe it!!!! How amazing!!!!

If you break 40 up evenly into 3 parts it's 13+3 so maybe I'll go with that!!!!! :)

ETA: I don't have Facebook so I'm not help :haha:


----------



## Gdef

Pink, I've always heard 13 weeks with my last 2 pregnancies but I'm in a couple of baby groups on Facebook and they're all saying 14 weeks now! Ugh. So confusing! I think I'm just going to go with 13 weeks, which I will be tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

Yep that's a good idea 13 weeks it is!!! Only 1 more week to go!!! :)

ETA: my dr actually says at 12+6 you "roll over" haha


----------



## hmtb16

Busytulip, happy birthday to your little girl! I hope she has a great first birthday. :)

Gdef, I was confused about when the 2nd trimester starts, too, because I've also heard 14 weeks from the ladies in another forum. I asked my OB and she says 13 weeks so I'm going with that and consider myself in the 2nd trimester now. I'm 13 weeks 5 days. Congrats on 13 weeks and the start of the 2nd trimester tomorrow!

Pinkpassion, congratulations on 12 weeks today!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know this forum considers 14 weeks the start of second tri, but personally, I see 12 weeks as the end of the first trimester, since for me, I'm unlikely to go much past 36 weeks, so 12 weeks is exactly a third of that. :haha: But seriously, I don't call myself second tri until 13-14 weeks. :flower:

As for a Facebook group, I'd be onboard with that, although I did have another much smaller group on this forum, and we made a Facebook group, and then we all stopped checking the BnB group, which was kind of sad for the one lady in our group who didn't have Facebook. :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you hmtb , and congrats to you as well!!!!

Spiffy , good point... y'all better not leave me here all alone :rofl:


----------



## hmtb16

Thank you, pinkpassion!! I get so excited for the weekly milestones. :) I'm not on Facebook much so you won't be alone, lol.

Gdef, the Facebook group sounds like a good idea except I'm not on it too much. I've never been in a secret FB group before. Would the group be hidden from your FB friends or do you make another FB profile just for the group?

So I've finally written enough posts to be able to add a ticker on here. :happydance: Little things make me happy.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

hmtb16, a secret group means that none of your facebook friends can see that you're in the group or any of your posts. :flower:

And I agree, you have to celebrate the little things! :winkwink:


----------



## hmtb16

Thanks, Spiffynoodles! :flower: Can you tell I'm not on FB much? :laugh2:


----------



## busytulip

yay for a ticker htmb :dance:

I have always considered 13 weeks 2nd tri, it wasn't until I started on the boards here that I found there was any disagreement. Kind of funny. :haha:

Don't blink ladies! Birthday greetings from my DD


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks hmtb and busytulip :flower:

Busytulip happy 1St Birthday to your DD hope she has a wonderful day xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww! She's adorable Busytulip! Happy birthday to your DD! (It's crazy how fast that happens, huh?)


----------



## hmtb16

Oh my goodness, she's adorable, Busytulip!! Is that the cake you decorated? It looks beautiful!


----------



## Smanderson

Hmtb congratulations on the scan glad all went well and your chromosome results were good. How exciting to find out gender at next scan xx


----------



## hmtb16

Thank you, Smanderson! :flower: I was waiting with bated breath for the test results yesterday so was very relieved baby is fine. Can't wait to find out the gender! :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Oh busy, she's beautiful!!!! And you did a great job on that cake!!!! I can't believe how fast they grow :sad2:


----------



## TTDuck

Been pretty busy with work and life in general but wanted to check in! Love seeing the scans! 
Afm I just had an appointment today and had blood drawn for the harmony test. Got to hear the heartbeat also. I sent in my 6 week scan to the gender experts but my scan was oriented so they could only tell posterior or anterior. I'm guessing boy though if only because it would be convenient to have 2 girls in a row as far as baby gear goes! Lol! &#128514;


----------



## sugargully

Busy your little girl is super cute! I love her pearls and hair bow!


----------



## busytulip

Thanks ladies!

TTduck that's brilliant, so grateful all is well :)


----------



## Em260

Busytulip - what a little cutie!!! 

ttduck - congrats on your scan!

Gdef - I'm interested in the facebook group. I'm on another one from here but most of the women have much older children so it would be great since we're all having babies the same month :)


----------



## KrissyB

Catching up over a few days again.

Drjo - Yay for telling the family, and I love the 007 nickname :) 

Gdef - I always thought it was 13 (and TheBump says 13) but I do see a lot of ladies on here say 14. I just think of it as getting to celebrate starting the second trimester twice LOL. I think ultimately it has to do with gestational vs developmental or something like that.

Busy - I L-O-V-E your smash cake pic that cake is stunning. And happy first birthday to you LO <3

TTDuck - are you finding out the gender through Harmony?

AFM - just chugging along, swamped with work yet somehow the days still seem to be passing too slowly. I want to know the gender, I want to feel movements, I want to meet this person lol - just feeling very impatient.


----------



## drjo718

Well ladies, it's time to bite the bullet and buy some maternity pants lol! My jeans not only don't button now but are just generally uncomfortable. Fortunately I wear hospital-provided scrubs at work so I don't need to buy a ton of clothes. I just wish they weren't so expensive. :/


----------



## Esperanza2015

Im sorry i was away for a while. I had many things coming up in October (family visit, wedding, vacation) and after almost 2 hours ive read everything now.
Busytulip: am sorry for your loss and thank you for being here supporting everyone. You are a great woman and I hope your light and strenght shine everyday a little brighter.:hugs:
AFM: Had my 12 week scan and couldn´t believe my eyes..my baby waving her hands and kicking and dancing...then the big surprise...its a girl!
We were shocked, thrilled and extremely happy, just giggling like children in a circus.
I have a bump already but I think its cause I ate a lot during my vacation:haha: now am starting to take things more seriously about eating and try to make the right choices.
Am happy to see all the nice scans and I wish all the best for this group!
:flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Esperanza, congrats on team pink! Did you find out through a scan or through Harmony?

Drjo, just be glad you're only now having to wear maternity pants. I've been in them for about 4 weeks now! :haha: Luckily, I didn't have to buy any, though, since I still had the same ones I wore the last two pregnancies.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Spiffynoodles said:


> Esperanza, congrats on team pink! Did you find out through a scan or through Harmony?
> 
> Drjo, just be glad you're only now having to wear maternity pants. I've been in them for about 4 weeks now! :haha: Luckily, I didn't have to buy any, though, since I still had the same ones I wore the last two pregnancies.

Thank you! I found out in the NT scan..almost by accident cause the dr was ready to tell us and we decided in that moment that we wanted to know.
My MIL gave me my first maternity pants and besides my pjs are the only comfortable thing to wear that is not a dress.

Busytulip: Your daughter is SO cute! adorable! great picture! :hugs:


----------



## drjo718

What's everyone's opinions on over belly or under belly maternity pants? I'm new to all this and don't know about all the choices. I had some extra belly weight before pregnancy so I'm wondering if the under belly ones will be too pinchy or cause rolls?


----------



## bakerh518

I am in love with full panel pants, I hate the ones that stop midway or underneath! Just not comfortable for me plus I feel like the full panel ones are more flattering!

If your in the states (sorry j can't see on the moble version) Walmart.com had REALY awesome maternity online section, I got nearly all my maternity clothes from there with my ds and they are still in perfect condition (even after being loaned out in the interim) my motherhood clothes HAVE NOT faired well at all! I had already fixed several heems and necklines before I deliveried ds! :hissy: and you just can't beat walmart.coms price!


----------



## busytulip

I usually prefer the low cut maternity pants in the beginning, but once my bump is large and in charge the full panel is a must.

Congrats on team :pink: Esperanza!

Krissy I really do just love your ticker. It's fun seeing what it says each week. 'an arc reactor' :haha: I am such a nerd.


----------



## Ganton

I agree, I prefer over bump. I had some under bump jeans my last two pregnancies and they were ok for a while, but as I got bigger I felt like I was having to keep pulling them up and they dug into my bump when I sat down. I had visions of my poor baby having it's head squashed in there. I've just bought some new over bump jeans and they're so comfy. Admittedly, I'm only 15 weeks so yet to be tested on a big bump, but I'm far more hopefully thT these will do the job.


----------



## ja14

I would love a Facebook group! I think I would be more active.

I know I don't really post often on here, but I also read through everyone's post!


Edited to add: Has anyone decided on names yet? We haven't decided 100%, but I think we have the names! Margo Kate for a girl, Bennet Leo for a boy. :) I want to know for sure before we find out the gender- which is only a little more than two weeks! Time is flying by crazy fast.


----------



## sugargully

Hmm, the over vs under bump question had me stumped. First I didn't know that under was even an option. I'm going to look at Walmart.com to see the selection.


----------



## TTDuck

Krissy - that's the plan. I actually am not doing the 12 week scan since it doesn't change anything for me so finding out the sex put me over for doing the harmony. &#128513;

I prefer the over belly because having anything cut across my belly makes me itchy or it bunches up. And you can use the over belly longer. 

Ja14 - we had a hard time coming up with boy names when I was pregnant with my dd so I've started bugging my husband about names! For a girl I'm leaning towards Evelyn Leona (grandmas middle name).


----------



## bakerh518

I love your potential names ja14! I know a Margo and she is freaking adorable! 

We were 100% settled on Lucas for our ds before we found out he was a boy, and when we found out, suddenly lucas wasnt good enough for dh! :wacko: 

We are thinking Waylon James or William James (james is for my father who passed away just before i delivered ds) for a boy, but girl names... :shrug: nothing so far!


----------



## drjo718

I bought 3 pairs of maternity pants tonight for $26! Retail value is $172 (!!). Feeling proud of myself. :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow, Drjo! How'd you do that? Where?? I'm in need of pants!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

We have talked about names, can't really agree lol!! We'll see once we find out gender!!


----------



## KrissyB

For DD we went in to delivery with a few top choices but we wanted to see the face before we made the final call. In hind sight, we both probably knew perfectly well which name we were going with (Amelia "Mia" Madison) ahead of time, but I liked not having the pressure of making a final call. We'll probably do the same this time around... and we already have a pretty decent running list left over from our first.

Baker - Thanks for the Walmart recommendation!! I was pregnant in the opposite seasons last time, so I really need all new clothes, and these prices are awesome!


----------



## KrissyB

Crazy morning... so it turns out I had low PAPP-A on the blood screen they do with the NTS - But *thankfully* I had the Harmony test done as well and that (as well as the NTS scan measurements) was completely completely normal. So, chances are the low PAPP-A has nothing to do with the baby's health and is either just an artifact of it being an IVF pregnancy or a potential risk factor for placenta issues later on....
So now I'll get a full ultrasound done every 4 weeks (not just a heartbeat check) so they can make sure the baby is growing ok, the blood flow looks good, and they'll monitor me closely for preeclampsia... but all that sounds better than a risk of Down's syndrome so I guess we'll take things one step at a time. :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Krissy, hopefully everything is okay, and you just get to enjoy the frequent ultrasounds. :winkwink: Oh, and I love your nerdy ticker, too. I ended getting he same one and putting it in my spoiler since my siggy was getting a little full. :flower:

I'm definitely pro-full panel maternity jeans. They just hold everything in nicely and like someone else said, much more flattering.

For names, we have a girls name we're in love with Eden Tamra (middle name is MIL's name) but we're a little stumped for boys names. So we're going with Finley Jeff if we can't think of anything better.


----------



## hmtb16

Loving all the name choices!

KrissyB, sorry you had some worrying news this morning but I'm glad they're monitoring you closely. I hope everything will be okay!

Drjo, that's a great deal! I'd love to know where you found your maternity pants, too!

Is everyone already wearing maternity pants? I'm curious what you're all doing now in this in-between stage since it's my first pregnancy. My regular jeans/pants have been too tight for a while now but I'm not big enough to fit into maternity ones. I got some full panel and side panel jeans and pants and none of them stay up. I've either been wearing dresses with leggings or regular stretchy jeans I got in a size bigger in the meantime.


----------



## bakerh518

I used bellybands for the first 6 months with my first pregnancy! They keep your pre pregnancy jeans up and had any bulge, I loved them!

I am mostly in maternity now but they fall down some, I loaned out my bellabands and never got them bad :cry:


----------



## bakerh518

Krissyb more than welcome for Walmart! You really can't beat the prices!

Sorry you got some concerning need but at least you will get to see that beauty every four weeks! And if the harmony came back good in sure all is well :hugs:


----------



## drjo718

I got a pair of black pants and some gray yoga pants/leggings on the kohls clearance rack. They were down to $8 each and I had a $10 off coupon. We also have a maternity and children's consignment store nearby where I found the brand new $92 pair of jeans for $20. They had lots of good stuff in there, like a pack n play with the canopy, mobile, and music selections for $58, diaper bags for $15, onesies for $1, all in excellent condition... i restrained myself...for now. Lol.


----------



## hmtb16

Thanks, bakerh! I saw the bellybands in the maternity store but wasn't sure how well they keep your pants up. It's good to know that they work well. I might have to invest in some.

Drjo, those are some fantastic deals! I can't wait to start buying baby stuff but am trying to restrain myself for now, too.


----------



## N8ie

Krissy- hope all is well with you and the little one. I also have a IVF pregnancy and it's all such a worrying and happy process, I feel from the first failed IVF earlier in the year and going through the process that it was all emotionally and physically taxing on me. But I would do it all over again if need be, I feel that I worry more about having a full term baby and no miscarriage. Today was my last day on the cyclogest and it was actually emotional, I can't believe that it's up to my body now to continue with progesterone production. Tomorrow I'm 12 weeks pregnant, 2 weeks away from the second trimester (I cannot wait). 

Thanks ladies for the advice for the pants, I definitely need to get maternity pants because my jeans are too tight and uncomfortable now.


----------



## TTDuck

Luckily I haven't needed maternity pants yet since my work slacks have enough space. I just wish they didn't make maternity pants so short! I'm 6' so most are crazy short on me. I'll end up wearing skirts a lot by the end!


----------



## bakerh518

TTDuck: :shock: I feel for you on the shortness! I'm inly 5'4 and they are short on me! I can't imagine how they must be for you! I am convinced that there has never been a typical woman incharge of maternity wear as I am commonly saying "what the heck.." when shopping :dohh:


----------



## hmtb16

TTDuck and bakerh: try Old Navy's online maternity section. They have maternity jeans and pants in long, short, and regular sizes. I have the opposite problem and have to find places that carry petite/short sizes. Also, if you do try ON, there's a much bigger selection for maternity online than in stores.


----------



## bakerh518

Thank you for the suggestion hmtb16! Ill have to check it out!

Also i hate that stores have decided pregnant women no longer need to try things on... SO many places don't carry their maternity lines in the store any more :hissy:


----------



## hmtb16

Bakerh: yes, I totally have issues with stores not carrying maternity clothes, too! The maternity section at my local ON was a joke and clothes were in a heap on a table several feet high. Like, what pregnant woman's going to dig through that? It is hard to shop online for maternity pants since you don't know what will fit. The side panel pants I got are from ON and they fit except the waist is a bit large but I decided to keep them since I'll probably grow into them. I hope you have better luck if you go to your local ON!


----------



## bakerh518

oh my goodness hmtb16! :grr: Seriously! I have the same thoughts when i got to khols! At our local one, the maternity section is two barely maintained racks AND then, 4 HIGH wall hooks with a gumble of different shirts that you have to lift your arms over your head to even look at never mind get down! :dohh: :grr: It makes me SO mad i don't even shop there! What pregnant mom even has time or energy, or not a hot flash to do that??? Never mind if you have another child with you! :wacko: WE need to run the stores! :rofl:


----------



## hmtb16

Bakerh, that sounds terrible and similar to the ON I went to. There were a couple of barely maintained racks and shelves of tops, some which are too high for anyone to reach, much less me who's 5'2". The crazy thing is the rest of the store was in normal condition but it's like they gave up on maternity. There were all these idle people working there folding and re-folding clothes because it wasn't that busy. Why don't they go fix the disaster in maternity? :grr: Seriously, we should run the stores! :laugh2:


----------



## Smanderson

KrissyB I'm sorry you had a shock hun :hugs: that's good they are keeping regular checks and will be lovely to see baby so much :flower:

Loving the names, we are keen on Archie and Phoebe totally stumped with middle names too many choices! 

I'm not in maternity wear yet but I totally was with DS by now. Will wear normal clothes as long as poss this time as I know I'll be wearing them even when baby arrives :haha:

I forgot to say at the scan one of the techs referred to baby as he so now we are convinced it's a boy x


----------



## drjo718

We've pretty much decided on a boy name: Isaac Henry. Henry was my great grandpa's name and DH's grandpa's middle name. My concern is my cousin who I'm close to is having a boy and due 8 weeks ahead of me, and she said her husband only likes names that start with vowels, although she's keeping the name they end up choosing a secret. If they end up with Isaac, I'm not sure what we'll do. That is, if this baby's a boy. We haven't chosen a girl name, but we have a list of about 10 we like. Middle name will either be Jo (family name on my side, and my middle name, also was DH's sister's middle name, she passed away last year), or Kelly, after my sister who died in 2008.


----------



## febbride2012

i'd love a facebook group :D


----------



## sugargully

Hi! Baby kicked a leg and waved at the ultrasound on Tuesday. He/she is hanging out upside down too. 

I bought a pair of under the bump work slacks at Walmart. It was the only pair they had so I hope I like them. Only 8 bucks!


----------



## Gdef

I need someone in this group to add me as a friend on Facebook. It won't let me create the group unless I add at least one person to the group while creating it and setting it up! Lol. Once the group is created, I can post the link on here. Since it will be a secret group, I think I will actually have to friend everyone that wants to join. I've only admin'd one group before so if anyone else has more experience with it, please feel free to take over!! LOL. Here's the link to my profile on FB. Add me as a friend and then send me a PM to let me know that you're from our group here :thumbup:

https://m.facebook.com/gdefenbau?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Gdef said:


> I need someone in this group to add me as a friend on Facebook. It won't let me create the group unless I add at least one person to the group while creating it and setting it up! Lol. Once the group is created, I can post the link on here. Since it will be a secret group, I think I will actually have to friend everyone that wants to join. I've only admin'd one group before so if anyone else has more experience with it, please feel free to take over!! LOL. Here's the link to my profile on FB. Add me as a friend and then send me a PM to let me know that you're from our group here :thumbup:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/gdefenbau?ref=bookmarks

Okay, I added you :flower:


----------



## Gdef

So glad to see that bumps are growing enough to move into maternity pants! I thought we were stopping with dd2 so I sold all of my maternity clothes at the beginning of August and then found out I was pregnant with our little surprise shortly after!! :dohh: So I'm kind of stuck right now. I don't want to spend a ton of money on new maternity clothes bc I know this will be our last baby (I'm having my tubes tied) but I also don't want to just "get by" and be miserable throughout this whole pregnancy wishing I had more clothes to wear! Lol. I'm sure I'll end up buying wayyyy too much...like I did last time! :haha:


----------



## Gdef

Thanks spiffy! The group has been created! It is secret so no one in your friends list will be able to see anything that is posted to the page. I'm going to post the link to the page but I'm pretty sure that whoever wants to join will have to send me a friend request. I promise I'm a good friend! Lol. I'll also post the link to my profile again just to keep them together :)

Link to group:
https://m.facebook.com/groups/886947448088899

Link to my profile:
https://m.facebook.com/gdefenbau?ref=bookmarks

I also wanted to say that this Facebook group is in no way intended to exclude anyone in this group that doesn't have a Facebook. I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings in any way. If you feel like you're being excluded or if anyone feels like the Facebook group is a bad idea, please let me know and I will try my best to fix any problems that may arise:flower:


----------



## bakerh518

Gdef sent a long a friend request :)


----------



## ja14

I requested to be your friend at well!


----------



## Smanderson

Gdef thats so typical selling clothes then getting your bfp! Maybe try and get away with just three or four parsnip trousers but lots of tops? I found I needed more tops last time so I'm going to buy a few more cheap tops and see if I can use whatever I put in the loft (honestly can't remember what I kept) xx


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Well we had our NT Scan, and had our due date moved forward to May 14 which means today we are 13 weeks... We made it!!! :) Little fatty looks healthy and I'm pretty keen to submit some scan pics to some gender prediction sites but they sent me so many images and I don't know which position they need? Any suggestions for either? Haha... Adding my favourite pic of my little nugget below :) 

https://i65.tinypic.com/2m5dwch.jpg

Hope everyone is well, I've been having trouble following since we're in the middle of moving house!


----------



## umbrella

Hello can I be a May late comer? I'm due around 24th may with my 4th eeeeeeeeek! Waves to all :)


----------



## umbrella

Friend request sent for fb group my name is Karen


----------



## busytulip

Awww hi baby Floss!! :hi: Such a cute scan pic! Happy 13 weeks hun!

Of course umbrella, welcome :wave: Will you be finding out gender?

I think it might be weird for me to join you ladies on FB. I'm sorry. I am part of a FB group with my youngest and we share tons of pictures and milestones and it is just lovely, but I think later on down the road that would be really hard for me. 

Spoiler
But if anyone would like to befriend me you can find me here: https://www.facebook.com/jenniferboudreau5


----------



## Sis4Us

I already have to many Facebook groups so I will just keep up here when I can!!


----------



## hmtb16

Gdef, thank you for starting the Facebook group. I think I will also just keep up with the group on this board for now. If I change my mind, I may join you on Facebook later on, if that's okay. :flower:

Sugargully, congrats on the good scan!

Flossie, congratulations on reaching 13 weeks! Love the scan picture-baby looks adorable!

Welcome, umbrella!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Flossie, congrats on being bumped forward two days! However, you do realize that you've left me all alone on May 16th, right? :haha: Not that it matters, since I'll be lucky to hit 36 weeks this time, anyway. :dohh:

Welcome, Umbrella. :wave:

Busytulip, we all understand, hun. It would be hard to have constant reminders of your little angel on BnB AND Facebook. (Personally, I'm still just in awe that you stay here cheering us on, when it can't always be easy. :hugs:)


----------



## bakerh518

Totally understandable busytulip :hugs: I don't think I could do that at all :hugs:


----------



## febbride2012

i friend requested and messaged you :) i can't add the group for some reason? x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My (almost) 13 week bump! :wacko:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Wow Spiffy, you look great, I don't even look pregnant I just look pudgy round the waist hahaha

And I totally agree, hands up if you think BusyTulip is a superstar :hi: :hi: :hi: !!!!


----------



## hmtb16

Spiffy, you look fantastic. Love the bump pic!

Flossie, I also look like I've just got a pudgy waist at the moment, lol. I can't wait for a bigger bump!

Busytulip, you are amazing for keeping up with everyone on this thread. Thank you for continuing to be so supportive even though it may not always be easy. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes. Thank you busy!!! :hugs:


----------



## bakerh518

spiffynoodles: I am SO jealous of your bump!! beautiful! :cloud9: 

Definitely just in the pudgy stage here :nope: 


We are officially team yellow!! :yipee: SO excited!!! Don't know how I'm going to make it but WOOHOO!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. That's what pregnancy #4 does to you. You look at your positive test, and BOOM! You have a bump. :haha: Although to be honest, I had a small, but noticeable bump at 12 weeks with my first, too. I just have a very small torso, so bump has nowhere to hide.

Baker, good luck with Team Yellow! My advice: don't even watch the ultrasound when they're looking at the legs or abdomen, because that's how Team Yellow got spoiled for me. DS2 flashed us, and there's no un-seeing THAT! :dohh:


----------



## busytulip

Spiffy I love your avatar piccy. Your babies are so cute. And that is very true about having a short torso-you definitely seem to pop a lot sooner. Beautiful bump!

baker I'm so excited that you're team yellow. :D


----------



## bakerh518

Thank you for the advice! My dh is CERTAIN he will be able to tell from the ultrasound, to be honest i couldn't tell with our ds... i just took the ultrasound techs word for it :haha: but still i will make sure we BOTH look away!! 

Dang long torso! :grr:


----------



## Em260

Gdef - I sent you a friend request :)

Flossie - aww what a little cutie! Congrats on your scan!

Spiffy - seriously the cutest bump! I'm still in the pudgy around the middle stage as well and can't wait to get my bump. 

Busy - :hugs: sweetie. Totally understand and thanks for sticking around here with us.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks ladies. It's good and bad to have an early bump. Good, because it helps you feel more pregnant, bad because you have to tell everyone at 8/9 weeks, otherwise everyone gets suspicious. :dohh:

Baker, before we saw his bits, DH and I both swore DS2 was a girl from his profile during the ultrasound. Shows how good we were at guessing. :haha: But it could go the other way, too. With DS1, we both knew he was a boy as soon as we saw his profile. In fact, my DH even said, "It's either a boy, or an ugly girl." :dohh:


----------



## pinkpassion

I can't wait to find out !!!! We will know in 2.5 weeks :)


----------



## pinkpassion

And I have my nt scan tomorrow so we may get a peek at the nub!!!! 13 weeks so it should be a good nub!!!


----------



## TTDuck

hmtb16 said:


> TTDuck and bakerh: try Old Navy's online maternity section. They have maternity jeans and pants in long, short, and regular sizes. I have the opposite problem and have to find places that carry petite/short sizes. Also, if you do try ON, there's a much bigger selection for maternity online than in stores.

The old navy by my work actually has in store maternity clothes! Just harder to find work slacks! &#128516;


----------



## hmtb16

Pinkpassion, I can't wait to find out, too! Good luck with your NT scan tomorrow and happy 13 weeks!!

TTDuck, that's awesome the Old Navy near your work has a better maternity section. Did they also carry long sizes? That's too bad about the selection of work slacks. I just googled maternity pants in tall sizes and found this webpage: https://www.tallswag.com/maternity/. Looks like a cool website. Too bad I have the opposite problem, lol.


----------



## TTDuck

Hmtb I have been there since I was pregnant with my DD so I'll have to check! Will need them more this time around so better get my butt over there! Lol!


----------



## TTDuck

About one more week until I get my Harmony results! I'll probably call the doctor if they don't call me the day the results are due! They are sometimes a little slow with calling about lab results!


----------



## hmtb16

I hope you find pants there, TTDuck! Will you be finding out the gender with your Harmony test results?


----------



## TTDuck

Hmtb that's the plan! How cool is it that we can now find out so early with a blood test!?


----------



## busytulip

Exciting TTDuck!

Hope you ladies are able to find some comfy pants :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think it's crazy how the majority of the women in this group seem to be finding out the gender before 20 weeks (either through Harmony or early gender scans). I'm finding out at 14 weeks, and I've never found out that early before! It's just so cool! :flower:


----------



## EstelSeren

So I had my booking in appointment today! Finally, at 11+2! Good appointment though! Same midwife as last time and she was positive and made me feel like 3 children is a normal, standard size family! Plus I found out that the infection I had in labour last time won't affect my care this time, which is amazing as my local maternity unit has had a major upgrade recently and is basically now a proper mlu but with a consultant on call in case of emergency! Only slight downside is that I'll be getting the gtt at 28 weeks due to family history of type 2 diabetes and a change in the way risk is assessed! Roll on Tuesday next week and my 1st scan! 
Beca


----------



## busytulip

Estel GTT test is standard here, is it not there? Nice to know that your care won't be any different based on infection during previous labor. Hope the next 8 days pass quickly! :D


----------



## nicole6212

Hi ladies, I'm joining a little late, but I'm due may 6th. Im 30 years old and this is my 3rd pregnancy; and I have a 6.5 year old boy. I was also diagnosed with high blood pressure at the beginning of my pregnancy and am currently taking labetalol, calcium, and low dose asprin for it. I also have an SCH. I'm team healthy baby, but we will be finding out the sex at my scan in December. I've had some pretty bad morning sickness, but I'm taking it as an inconvient but good sign. Hope you are all doing well in your pregnancies!


----------



## busytulip

welcome nicole :hi:


----------



## hmtb16

TTDuck, so exciting you'll find out the gender soon! I kind of wish I did the Harmony test now just so I could find out early, too.

Spiffy, that's awesome you're finding out at 14 weeks! Are you finding out through bloodwork or a scan? 

I had a scan today (I'm 14 weeks 4 days) but the doctor couldn't see the gender because of the angle baby was in. I hope we can see at my next scan in 2 weeks. Baby's keeping me in suspense!

EstelSeren, glad to hear you had a good appointment today. I hope your scan goes well next week!

Welcome, nicole! Morning sickness is still kicking my butt, too! You're right, it isn't fun but reassuring to know things are okay. I hope yours eases up soon!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

hmtb, we're having a scan for gender at a private office. The great thing is, if they can't tell me gender, I get to come back as many time as it takes, for free! :flower: That's too bad they couldn't tell your baby's gender at your scan. I hope they can next time!

Hi Nicole! :wave:

EstelSeren, I'm glad your midwife didn't make you feel bad about having three kids. I wondered if my OB would make a comment, since she delivered my last two, but she was happy for me. (Of course, 4 kids is pretty average here in Utah).


----------



## hmtb16

Spiffy, thanks! That's awesome you can go back as many times as you want for free if they can't tell you the gender. I hope you'll be able to find out though! So excited you'll find out soon! I'm lucky my clinic does a scan at every visit and it's not too long until the next one. Fingers crossed baby will work with me, lol.


----------



## bakerh518

SO many folks finding out gender SO early!!! How are we gonna stay team yellow!! :hissy:


----------



## busytulip

Because waiting will be all the more special baker. You can hold out :winkwink:


----------



## TTDuck

Baker hang in there! I personally couldn't do it because I'm an obsessive planner but it will be so special if you wait!!


----------



## sugargully

It will be worth the wait Baker!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Baker, I'd totally be Team Yellow this time, except both DH and I really want a girl this time, so if it's another boy, we need to time to adjust before he's born. :flower:


----------



## busytulip

I don't know, I think waiting to find out gender at the time of delivery helps to combat any kind of gender disappointment. We've always stayed team yellow and had 3 boys right out of the gate. I think having this squishy, little bundle of newborn goodness in your arms helps any sort of sadness melt away. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

busytulip said:


> I don't know, I think waiting to find out gender at the time of delivery helps to combat any kind of gender disappointment. We've always stayed team yellow and had 3 boys right out of the gate. I think having this squishy, little bundle of newborn goodness in your arms helps any sort of sadness melt away.
> 
> But that's just me.

It's interesting, because when it comes to this subject, it seems like 50% feel the way I do, and 50% feel the way you do. I think it just depends on the type of person you are. For me, I may not feel any disappointment at birth, but I hate the idea that I _might_, so I'd rather prepare myself earlier, and then have several months to just get excited about that little boy. I think it totally depends on how you, personally, handle things, mentally and emotionally. :flower:


----------



## busytulip

I agree :) Just thought I'd put another perspective out there. 

Are any of you ladies working on a special craft/project for your LO's?
I've just been out to pick up some yarn. I'm going to crochet a hat for my youngest. One of those beanies with the long tail and pom at the end. It'll be red and white striped. I'm making it more as a prop for pictures. But in the past I have made each of my kids a blanket and a cap. Which had me wondering what you ladies may have in the works.


----------



## hmtb16

Baker, I also think it will be such a special surprise to wait!! If I wasn't such a compulsive planner and so impatient, I would be team yellow. It will be so worth it! :flower:

Busy, I'd love to see a pic of the hat when you finish it! That's such a great idea to make a blanket and a cap for each of your kids. :) This is my first pregnancy and I'm not sure how many I'll have but I'm also planning to make a baby blanket for each baby. Once I'm done with other crochet projects, I plan to start a baby blanket from a lovely pattern I found a while ago. It's an ivory blanket with a mint green border with a white/ivory ribbon woven into the border. I might try to crochet baby booties, too.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I wish I were more crafty, but I've always been better at things like drawing, which doesn't lend itself well to making things for kids. I think, when I find out the gender of this baby, I might paint his/her name on canvas for the nursery, or something like that.

Busy, your hat idea sounds adorable! I've made a hat before using one of those circle things where you weave the yarn around it. Maybe I could give that a try again. :flower:


----------



## ja14

I was indifferent about finding out the gender for a while. Since I didn't care either way, I didn't feel like I need to know ASAP and thought it'd be fun to wait.
However, I've been really feeling like it's a boy, so now I just want to know if I'm right! haha.

I have a sewing machine that's hardly ever been used, so I'll be taking up the chance to make a few baby blankets, at least.


----------



## pinkpassion

Everything was absolutely perfect. This baby is very active and healthy. Everything measured perfectly, baby is measuring 2 days ahead, there's a nasal bone and very low fluid nuchal measurement so all looks perfect!!!:happydance:

So the tech immediately asked "what do y'all have at home?!" We said we have a girl and I said "but I'm 100% this one's a boy!" And immediately she blurted out "you're wrong it's a girl!" We didn't know she was going to tell us, and so surely. She said she's never been so sure so early. She said she'd be willing to bet on it! So I was WAYYYYYYY wrong apparently hahaha :rofl:!!! &#65532; dh is quite disappointed! But he's coming around lol. I feel bad I've been calling her a he and I've had everything planned for a boy &#65532;:haha:

So I've just text our family and friends the pics and everyone is guessing it's a boy, they know we were told but we aren't telling them, everyone keeps saying the scan pic is very obviously a boy &#65532;.. boy won't they be surprised!!!! :rofl:
Fwiw she has a very classic girl nub and she definitely looked all girl during the scan!!!
Anyway without further ado here is our newest little one:
 



Attached Files:







11.10.15_0005-1.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 10









11.10.15_0003-1.jpg
File size: 149.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pinkpassion

Also I've already been making stuff. I planned every thing out for a boy and now... well I'll probably reuse some things from dd for this one (if it's still a girl in 2 weeks :rofl:)


----------



## bakerh518

I need to get some yarn as if really like to make a few sweaters, hats and booties for this little one, maybe a blanket also! But it's so hard to find knitting/crocheting time with my crazy little man! We just added potty training so that's taking up the majority of the time! :wacko:

So excited for you pinkpassion! Sisters are lovely! (I have two! Two brothers also but still sisters are pretty awesome) 

I've been feeling girl lately, accidentally saying she a lot... Hubby is convinced this one is a boy although he hopes girl! But only time will tell!! Thank you for the reassurance for team yellow!! Definitely excited about it!


----------



## TTDuck

Congrats pink! I'm sort of hoping for a sister for my DD but am thinking its a boy. Glad all is well!


----------



## KrissyB

I have terrible baby gender radar. I'd think this one is a boy, and people make fun of me for saying he all the time.... But I was the exact same way with my first until we found out she was a girl :)


----------



## hmtb16

Congratulations, pink! So exciting you found out you're having a girl! It's amazing that you could tell the gender already. Love seeing the scan pics! I'm glad everything looked good at the scan. And, I agree, sisters are the best!


----------



## busytulip

Spiffy the painting of the baby's name is a great idea! I also like those canvases with cute little nursery sayings on them. 

I've never had the opportunity to decorate a nursery (apartment living and then sharing of rooms) so I'll be living vicariously through those of you who can. :)

Baby booties and caps are fun easy projects. I would work on them while sitting in the OB's office. I don't know how it is for the rest of you ladies, but whenever I go for an appointment I can pretty much count on at least a 40-60 minute wait...if not more. So it's nice to have something to do during that time.

ja I can not sew to save my life. I'm embarrassed to admit that I have a little fear of sewing machines. :blush: But I <3 LOVE <3 quilts!

Ahhh! PINK!!! She is gorgeous! And I think it's hilarious that everyone has guessed boy. Do you feel better about compromising with your DH now and having found out?

baker good luck with potty training! 

krissy I'm the same, horrible gender guesser. :haha:


----------



## busytulip

Oh, I nearly forgot. I haven't quite finished it yet, I still need to make the pom and attach it to the end, but here is a pic of the hat I've been working on. It's not perfect-but that's okay. The imperfections add character right? :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1795bnb.jpg
File size: 282.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hmtb16

Busy, love the hat! It looks really good. And, your little girl is so adorable! Thanks for sharing a picture. :) That's a great idea to bring your crochet projects to the OB office while you wait. I'll have to remember that maybe when I'm working on small projects.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Busy, what a cute hat! You inspired me with your talk of hats the other day, because I went to the craft store and got a circle loom and some yarn to make some for my kids. :flower:

Pink, congrats on another girl! I SO wish I had a sister, and that's the main reason why I'm really hoping for a girl this time, so that my DD can have what I never had. It's amazing that the tech was so confident at 13 weeks; it gives me hope that we can see the gender clearly at my scan next week!

Oh and for the record, I also suck and guessing gender. I guessed wrong with all three of my kids. :dohh:


----------



## Alea

Ladies, I am asking you to send kind thoughts in Maisie's direction. She has been unwell for a few days and today was taken to hospital. She has a virus called bronchiolitis which is usually fairly mild in young children though can be seriously and sadly Maisie has a more serious version. She is currently having oxygen to help support her breathing, and her breathing rate is faster than it should be which is causing an imbalance between her oxygen and carbon dioxide blood levels. They have said she may need to start CPAP if her breathing doesn't start to improve soon.

Sending lots of love and I miss you all! I may not post a lot but I do still read your posts x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alea, I'll pray for Maisie. How sad and scary for you and your family. :( I hope she get over it quickly and gets to come back home. :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Alea I'll be praying for Maisie. Seeing our LO's suffer is heart wrenching. :hugs:


----------



## bakerh518

Lots of praying going on for you and your family here! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies, I'm so excited for another girl!!! I do want to try one more time for a boy though :haha:

Love the hat busy!!

I've been making TONS of stuff and did for dd too , so I'll likely make a lot for this baby too :)


----------



## TTDuck

Alea hope she gets better soon &#128542;


----------



## Em260

Alea - lots of prayers for little Maisie. I hope she is doing better today and heals quickly :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Alea - Tons of prayers and best wishes for Maisie! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Praying alea , update when you can!!


----------



## hmtb16

Sending prayers and wishes for a speedy recovery to Maisie, Alea!


----------



## Gdef

Sending prayers, Alea!

Yay for another little girl, Pink!

Busy, I LOVE that hat! And your daughter is beautiful!!

We had a gender scan yesterday and found out we're having another little girl!! :cloud9:


----------



## busytulip

Beautiful announcement gdef! Congrats! :pink:


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome gdef!!!! Congrats on team pink!!!! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats on another little girl, Gdef! Love the announcement! :flower:

So last night I had a dream about you, Busytulip, and then within that same dream, I came on to BnB to tell you about the dream. So now it kind of feels like I've told you twice. :haha:


----------



## sugargully

Prayers for little Maisie.

That's a very cute hat! Wish I had some crafting talent. 

My mom and sisters got their announcements last night. It was a fun phone call. They're coming here to Houston for Thanksgiving so I'm sure we're going to have some shopping fun.

20151110_192520.jpg


----------



## busytulip

That's funny Spiffy :haha:

Great news Sugargully! :D


----------



## hmtb16

Cute announcement, Gdef!! Congratulations on team pink!


----------



## Smanderson

Alea thinking of you and Maisie :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Gdef - Love the announcement <3 <3 and congrats on :pink:


----------



## TTDuck

So I got a call from the doctor this morning and they already had my test results! Wasn't expecting them til next week! But everything is normal and its a girl! So excited for my DD to have a sister! Though the boy cousins will be bummed to get even more outnumbered! 
Looking for some quick ideas to announce to my husband when he gets home from work. Any ideas? It will be a total surprise for him!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats TTDuck! Several team :pink: ladies, hopefully one of them have an idea to offer up (as I don't have a creative bone in my body :haha: )


----------



## TTDuck

I'm not either so I just starting making cupcakes to fill with pink frosting. It's the same thing we did with my DD &#128514;


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats on :pink: TT!
So many little girls on their way. 

I picked up my envelope today...... the one from our OB that we're handing to the baker saying it's either a boy or a girl. We want to be surprised along with our family so we're not going to find out until the reveal party. But I have to say I'm very glad they taped the envelope shut. It's veeeeerrry tempting to find out.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay a team pink!!!!! 

Ooooooooooo krissy I'd be so tempted!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Am I the only one having a BOY???!!?? :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTDuck, congrats on your little girl! The cupcake idea sounds good. :flower:

Krissy, we did that with DS1, and I wasn't tempted to look, because after the ultrasound, DH and I were both so convinced it was a boy, so it didn't end up being much of a surprise. :dohh: When is your reveal party?

Sis, I'm sorry. I know how hard it is to want a certain gender, not get it, and then see everyone else getting what you want. :hugs: I just looked on the first page, and it looks like two other ladies are team blue, and I'm sure many more will come as soon as the rest of us find out. :hugs:


----------



## Alea

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers for Maisie.

I am happy to say she is doing a lot better though it has been a rough few days. She ended up needing CPAP and even then her breathing had not improved as much as they had hoped, so the decision was made to intubate her and transfer her to a new hospital in a different city. 

Fortunately she has improved a LOT, and she was successfully extubated this morning. Her breathing issues are resolving and she is doing well on CPAP but they will closely monitor her blood oxygen and carbon dioxide levels before reducing her from CPAP to nasal cannula oxygen. There were initial concerns that she had a problem with her heart but after a very clever ultrasound of her heart, fortunately there are no cardiac problems.

Sending love to you all x


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Alea that must have been so scary for you! Sending hugs and prayers xxxx

I can't believe you're all finding out your babies genders already and I'm sitting over here sulking that I have to wait another six weeks, ha. 

So, I have an anterior placenta (or so my ultrasound report says), so I wasn't expecting any movement for a long time yet. But this evening I got a shock when I felt a popcorn popping, tapping sensation in my lower left abdo... And I thought "no way, can't be baby", but everything I'm reading says that's exactly what baby should feel like.. Any opinions? I'm kinda excited, but keep telling myself it's probably just gas :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

Alea I'm glad to year Maisie is recovering well sounds like a very scary few days but great news her heart is all fine. 

Flossie sounds like baby to me :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Alea - :hugs: so happy to hear Maisie is on the mend. That is wonderful news her heart is fine. 

TT - congrats on :pink:! 

Krissy - ooh you are stronger than me I would have peeked for sure!

Sis - I'm having a boy! 

Flossie - that's exactly what baby moving felt like for me. I think I started feeling my DD around 16 weeks but I've heard earlier is possible. 

AFM - I had my nuchal translucency ultrasound earlier this week and everything looks great with my baby boy. He has grown so much! It was so fun to see him moving around and sticking his tongue out. I did the maternit21 test too so those results should be in next week.


----------



## busytulip

Alea how very scary. Continued prayers for Maisie's recovery. :hugs:

Flossie Yay for baby movements! That's what they've always felt like in the early days for me as well. :)

Em so happy to see that your little guy is doing well :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alea, glad to hear Maisie is doing better. :hugs:

Flossie, that sounds like baby to me! As for the anterior placenta, I had one with DS2, but felt him really early because the placenta was a little higher up, and he was still low down, so all my movements were felt lower until he got strong enough to kick me through the placenta.

Em, glad your NT scan went well!


----------



## TTDuck

Glad to hear Alea! 

There's been a run of all girls at work. Several coworkers all had baby girls within a couple years.


----------



## hereishoping

Alea...wishing your little girl a speedy recovery. 

Afm...Feeling very apprehensive tonight as I have my nt scan tomorrow. First official scan although we did have one at 7 weeks but that seems a life time ago now!

Looking forward to being able to go official and hoping that I will finally be able to accept that I am pregnant!!!


----------



## busytulip

Praying for a great report tomorrow hereishoping. Hopefully you can manage some sort of sleep


----------



## EstelSeren

Flossie- sounds like baby to me! I've been feeling a sort of popping sensation for a few weeks now and I'm only just over 12 weeks! I love feeling early movement, so reassuring even if no one believes you!
AFM- I'm excited but apprehensive about tomorrow's scan! Though I think it's more actually telling my parents and brother than anything else! I'm having to pretend contraception failure to make myself feel like they'll accept it! Totally ridiculous as a married 27 year old mum of 2!

Beca&#128587;


----------



## KrissyB

Our gender reveal is the Friday after thanksgiving, so less than two weeks to go! 

Alea - So glad to hear that Maisie is doing better :) 

Em - Glad the NT scan went well! And if those measurements were fine, the cell free DNA test well probably be good too :D Just a nice way to find out the gender.

Hereishoping - Best of luck today with your NTS!


----------



## NZKiwi

Hi ladies

I hope its okay if I join, I'm due 28 May. I was to nervous to join a group until after my 12 week scan (which was today) so here I am, and I'm so happy to be here!


----------



## busytulip

Of course NZ welcome!


----------



## pinkpassion

How did everyone's scans go? 

I'm excited for all the upcoming gender reveals!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Alea

Hi ladies!

I can't thank you enough for the lovely messages you've sent while Maisie has been poorly.

I am happy to say that she in no longer in PICU and we have been transferred back to our local hospital and they anticipate she'll be home before Friday. She is doing so well and is improving day by day, thankfully.


----------



## KrissyB

NZ- Newcomers are always welcome :wave: 

Alea - So glad to hear things are still improving! Just a few more days until you're home and can start putting this all behind you. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Anyone having braxton hicks contractions??


----------



## KrissyB

Pink - At about 9 weeks I had a few braxton hicks type of contractions. I called the OB nurse to ask about it and they told me A. it could be just some cramping from the uterus expanding (which you're more prone to getting second time around) and B. to be on the safe side up my water intake a lot. You may want to call and ask just so they have it on your file and whatnot, but I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome NZKiwi :wave:

Alea, I'm so glad Maisie is almost back home again. :hugs:

Pink, as I've mentioned before, I have an Irritable Uterus, so I get actual contractions throughout almost my entire pregnancy, so if I get BH, I don't even notice them. :haha:

I have my gender scan today. I'm so excited! I just wish I didn't have to wait until 5:30pm!


----------



## pinkpassion

Spiffy YAY can't wait to hear!!!!! :)

Thank you ladies. I had irritable uterus with dd and was in and out of l&d because of it!! I will say the last week or so I've been horrible on my water intake :/.. I will definitely do better!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, I know I replied to your other thread, but you'll probably have an Irritable Uterus again this time, and it's normal for it to start earlier in subsequent pregnancies. But hey, we can be IU buddies! :winkwink:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ha, I assumed I'd have it again, just part of it for me I guess!!! Alright then IU buddies!!!!


----------



## NZKiwi

Spiffy, can't wait for your scan update, how exciting!!

I have never heard of an irritable uterus before, it doesn't sound pleasant. I haven't had any braxton hicks, just some pulling and stretching. I'm at that in between stage where I'm looking thick around the middle but no obvious bump yet, can't wait to get a proper one!!


----------



## hereishoping

Great scan for me. Bubba is fit and healthy although not very cooperative so pictures aren't great :(

Just working out now how and when to tell my nearly 4 year old son!!

Ps change of due date to 23rd May please


----------



## pinkpassion

Great news hereishoping!!! Glad baby is doing great!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hereishoping, glad to hear baby is looking good. Too bad about the pictures, though. Hopefully baby is more cooperative at your next scan. :flower:

NZKiwi, I had never heard of an Irritable Uterus before I was diagnosed with one! Just to give you an idea of what it looks like, here's a picture I took of the tocograph when I was pregnant with DS1. The giant blue spikes are the contractions that I have all pregnancy. :dohh: (Oh, and I wasn't in labor when I took the picture either. This was just during a routine NST).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The Gender Experts were wrong...twice! Its boy #3 for us!


----------



## pinkpassion

Awe spiffy , were you hoping for a girl? :hugs:


----------



## bakerh518

Hereishoping: we are due date buddies! :happydance: (although I'm measuring 4 days ahead of that!) So happy to hear your scan went well! Even if the baby was being naughty! :haha: 


Spiffy woohoo! Another boy! :shock: 3 boys under 4... I have a momma friend with the same! They are a blast! 

This thread moves so quickly! :happydance: Im so glad to hear everyones scans are going so well! We haven't even scheduled our anatomy scan yet! :hissy: I can't wait to see the baby again!


----------



## NZKiwi

awww a little boy! Glad to hear everything is well at the scan too.

I'm a bit nervous about booking in my 20 week scan as the clinics close over the xmas break and I'm due for it the start of Jan, my midwife is going to do the referral next appointment which is the start of Dec, I hope its not to hard to get an appointment! I'm so impatient to find out what I'm having!!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Went shopping today...
Pram/stroller - check!
Compatible capsule - check!
Gorgeous crib & change table - check!
Bassinet - check!

Eeeeeee it's starting to feel real!!!!

NZKiwi I know the feeling, I'm 20wks right before Christmas so I think I'm going to have to go in a little earlier, because I can't bear to wait til January :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm 20 weeks on the 29th of December, so not sure how that will work out for 20 week scan. I just want my dh to be able to go and he won't be able to until after the 1st of the year, how late will they do 20 week ultrasounds? Like if I did it at 21 weeks is that too late?


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow flossie, you got so much!! That's awesome, do y'all not do baby showers over there?

Post pics of your prizes :winkwink:


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm. We have completed painting the nursery. It's a very neutral color, so I can use it for boy or gurl! I can't wait to start setting up and decorating in there!!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi all I've been reading but not posting for a while I hope everyone's doing well today.
AFM I have my gender scan in about an hour and 15 minutes oh can't attend due to work but my mums coming with me I want my partner to be the first to know so I'm gonna try not to spot anything and ask if they can put the result in an envelope so oh can open it and tell us when we get back both nervous and excited at the same time can't help but watch the clock lol we get a 4d freeview to which is awsome as I've never had one before I'll let you all know as soon as I do lol x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Butterfly, good luck at the scan!

Flossie, that's great you've gotten so much!

Yes, I was hoping for a girl, so I was a little disappointed when I saw that it was another boy (DH and I both saw it well before the tech told us), but I think it was better to find out so early, because with DS2 we had 24 weeks of thinking it was a girl, and that was harder when we found out. But this time I think we prepared ourselves better by staying neutral about the gender until we found out. I was worried that DH would be upset, but it turns out he was more worried about how I was going to feel. So we're okay. :flower:

The problem is now, we don't have a name! DH was never really in love with the boy name we had before, so we back to square one. :dohh: Oh, and here are some pics, since I didn't get a chance to post any yesterday:
 



Attached Files:







Baby #4 14 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4









Baby #4 14 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Butterfly2015

Scan went great we're having a girl! She even has a little smile on the 4d picture lol X
Great pics spiffy x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Butterfly2015

Here's her first smile lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Butterfly2015

Here's her first smile lol x


----------



## NZKiwi

Congrats on the little girl Butterfly

pinkpassion, I have no idea how late they do the 20 week scan, I was wondering that too! I might ask at my next midwife appointment.


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome pics ladies!!! Sweet little bundles we are all cooking!!!!

Spiffy I understand about the shock. I couldn't believe when she said girl, I just "knew" this was a boy. I still don't believe it :rofl: I'll believe it really after the confirmation gender scan on Tuesday!!!! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, I know what you mean. I know this baby is a boy (I mean, the boy parts were pretty obvious) but with these early scans, you always want that re-confirmation, just in case. :winkwink:

Butterfly, congrats on the girl! Cute pictures. :flower:


----------



## bakerh518

So many beautiful scans!! :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So this is how we announced the gender on Facebook :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: spiffy.. that's priceless.. love their faces!!!!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

pinkpassion said:


> Wow flossie, you got so much!! That's awesome, do y'all not do baby showers over there?
> 
> Post pics of your prizes :winkwink:

We do have baby showers here but I don't have much family, and so we are just getting organised with the big stuff. We will have a baby shower but more of a bbq with friends to celebrate than a gift function, I can't bear the thought of setting a registry it just feels so awkward expecting people to buy me things.. But the funny thing is I LOVE buying gifts for other people and LOVE when people set a registry for themselves. My grandparents paid for the pram though which was lovely :) Everything is still in boxes but I have a pic of the crib and change table, because they're on lay-away. They're absolutely divine I think!

https://i64.tinypic.com/fyz8yg.jpg


----------



## NZKiwi

oh flossie I LOVE your crib and change table, they are beautiful! 

Spiffy, that is a super cute announcement! 

I wish baby showers were a thing here too, it would really help, baby stuff is so expensive (I don't even really have family to help out either :/ )


----------



## pinkpassion

Love it flossie!!!! I know what you mean about getting everything organized and feeling awkward about a registry. I also love buying people gifts and hate sharing my registry. This time I am registering on amazon and if anyone asks I'll tell them I have a few things on amazon and if not I use it as my list of things for us to get. With my first we also bought all the big stuff and registered for the little stuff!!! :)


----------



## TTDuck

That's so cute spiffy! 

With my DD we actually went to an ultrasound school for a free ultrasound to double check the gender! Wanted to be sure before my mother in law made curtains and stuff for the nursery! 

So my nephew was really counting on us having a boy to help even the cousin count. He said "oh man! It's going to be just me and beckham!" when he found out! This makes it 6-2!


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - that is the cutest announcement!! Your little guys are adorable!!

Flossie - I love the style and color of the crib and changing table. I felt the same way about setting up a registry, so awkward. But a friend of mine pointed out that people will get you gifts no matter what so you should let them know what you need and like. Otherwise you will end up with some really strange gifts haha. Well, in my experience you might get those things anyway, but most people will buy off a registry if you have one.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi Ladies:

Its great to see all the gender reveals and to know that everything went well with the scans!
AFM cant wait to see my baby again...am 15 weeks today...still feeling nauseaous from time to time and the new thing this week was round ligament pain in my left groin. Got bad at one point that i felt it in my leg too while i was walking. Two days after I dont feel anything at all. Midwife told me it was normal. 
Well not much to report besides that....mmm also i have had some heartburn...sometimes just ignoring it works.
I also secretly doubting that we are having a girl....thats why i want so much to confirm the gender on the anatomy scan! for me it will Dec 24! So i have to check when will it finally take place, before the holidays or in january.
All the best for you ladies and your babies!


----------



## EstelSeren

So my scan Tuesday was amazing! Baby is active and adorable! I've never seen a completely upright baby dancing around at a 12 week scan before! I swear it looked like something that had been CGI'd for an advert or something! Baby just refused to lie down so I ended up having to start jumping up and down so they'd fall over! Due date has changed ever so slightly to 29th May and my next scan is 12th January when I'll be 20+2!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1447953495929.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KrissyB

Spiffy - that announcement is just too adorable, as are both your sons.

Love all the scan pics ladies, and glad to hear everyone is doing so well. Guess we're all hitting that sweet spot when the good news just keeps pouring in :) 

AFM - Today has been a bit of a turning point in REALLY feeling pregnant. I think I must have really popped the past few days because clothes that were flattering last week are looking very... bump-ful today. And I can tell when I'm walking around that my center of gravity is starting to shift - I'm definitely leading with my belly now lol. I've also had to stop myself from tearing up at least 3 times today, just a big sappy basket ball of hormones lol.
I think I'm also feeling the baby move around now too.... assuming all the baby does is somersaults lol. With DD, movements felt a lot more like jabby sensations, but these movements are a lot more of a rolling sensation (think of that feeling in your stomach when you go over a big hill or roller coaster). But I can't imagine what else the sensations could be... and the baby did do a lot of barrel rolls at the 12 week scan lol.


----------



## KrissyB

Here's the pregnancy announcement we sent out to our extended family a few weeks ago. We're thinking of maybe doing a christmasy themed FB announcement after thanksgiving once we know the gender.
 



Attached Files:







announcement.png
File size: 373 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. :flower:

Krissy, I love the announcement. Your DD is adorable. I'm also starting to feel more pregnant. Bending over to pick things up is starting to feel like a chore, and when I wake up in the middle of the night, I walk like an old lady because my hips hurt. Oh the joys! :winkwink:

Estel, glad you had a great scan. :flower:

Esperanza, sorry you're dealing with so many aches and pains. Did you find out your baby was a girl through a scan or a blood test? If it was a blood test, they're supposedly 99% accurate at determining gender, but if it was an ultrasound, they can definitely be wrong this early.

Flossie, love the crib and changing table! We do baby showers here, but usually just for your first, although some people do one if you're having the first of the other gender (wasn't the case for me, though). Some people get baby showers for every child, which I think is a little weird, unless you're just giving diapers or something.


----------



## NZKiwi

Krissy, that announcement is gorgeous!


----------



## pinkpassion

I don't mind the baby shower for every child, most people still need small things for every child!! But everyone's opinion on this varies!! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, maybe I only think it's weird because it's never been done for me! :haha:


----------



## ja14

Had my gender ultrasound today!
It's definitely a boy!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww congrats JA!!!! 

Spiffy, I understand!!! I hope to celebrate this baby with a small shower or a "sprinkle" as they are called :haha: we don't need much, we used cloth diapers and we have furniture from dd. Mostly just little things, pump replacement tubes which apparently my insurance will cover, new nippples for the glass bottles, little baby needs.. it'll be fun and it's just there in case anyone wants to know specifically what we need, and if not no biggie, we will get what we need on our own!
I personally love registries because I want to get someone something they will actually use or that they like, and normally I don't know what to buy people, except on the occasions I've come across something that has been incredibly useful that new moms may not know about, then I get them that and explain why I got it.. if they return it for something else I don't mind! :)


----------



## KrissyB

LOL congrats on :blue: JA! That's definitely one of the clearest boy pics I've ever seen!


----------



## NZKiwi

Congrats on a little boy JA


----------



## pinkpassion

KrissyB said:


> LOL congrats on :blue: JA! That's definitely one of the clearest boy pics I've ever seen!

:rofl: I TOTALLY agree!!! Hahahaha


----------



## ja14

pinkpassion said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> LOL congrats on :blue: JA! That's definitely one of the clearest boy pics I've ever seen!
> 
> :rofl: I TOTALLY agree!!! HahahahaClick to expand...

Yes, we noticed right away! And I was so worried about being told the wrong gender since I'm only 15 weeks lol. The ultrasound tech even said it was one of the easiest to spot in a while. 

He had the hiccups half the time and the other half of the time he was playing with himself. :dohh: such a boy already lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Ja... :rofl: such a boy!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats on your boy, Ja! Our ultrasound was like that, too. No mistaking! :haha:


----------



## Em260

Congrats on the baby boy Ja!!


----------



## ja14

I was planning on buying baby clothes on black Friday, but I saw today they were already having the sale! So I bought some things today. I hung them up is his closet when I brought the home, and now I just want to finish the whole room! :haha: 

Since it will be nearly summer when LO gets here, do I still need to put him in long-sleeves? I've read they don't control their temperature well, and we will mostly be in doors with A/C! I wasn't 100% on what newborn clothes to buy today. First time mom probs! :haha:


----------



## KrissyB

Ja - my dd was born in August. I still kept her in long sleeves coming home from the hospital or at night but mostly tee shirt onsies after that. They are not as temp sensitive as the hype and in the summer months overheating is just as much a concern.


----------



## NZKiwi

Ah over in nz may is almost winter so I have the opposite problem, I'm worried about keeping baby warm, this is my first too, so I'm completely clueless. I am lucky that my MIL and my SIL are knitting things for the lo, so that is a plus


----------



## Em260

I'm wondering the same thing about long sleeves because my DD was a winter baby and this baby is a summer baby...hmm. I think I'll get mostly short sleeve onesies and sleepers and then have some layers to put over inside in the A/C. I really liked those little long sleeve kimono snap style shirts for DD when she was a newborn. They have built in mittens since newborn nails are sharp. 

Krissy - good point about overheating. My DD has always run kind of warm so when I would bundle her up in the winter I sometimes overdid it. She's still like that. 

Ja - Where did you buy stuff from? I just saw that Carters and Baby Gap have black Friday deals today. It's crazy how early they are starting Black Friday this year!

NZkiwi - that's wonderful your MIL and SIL are knitting things. I love knits on babies!!


----------



## ja14

I went to Carter's, and Gymboree! Gymboree had the better deals, everything I bought was less than $6.99. ... I also walked into Oshkosh, but even at 50% off it seemed a little expensive to me. I'll probably check a few second hand stores, and then wait on my baby shower so I don't end up with way too much.


----------



## pookied

Can I join Im due May the 12th &#128522;


----------



## pinkpassion

Welcome pookied!!!

I hope you ladies are well!! I'm getting so excited for Thanksgiving!!! I have an appointment tomorrow to confirm the gender and regular ob appointment!!!! I'm so excited!!! 

I'm feeling very thankful especially this week with thinking about what Thanksgiving means!


----------



## KrissyB

Em - I love those kimono shirts for newborns too. Dd lived in them :)

Pookies - welcome :wave:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome Pookied! :wave:

Pink, I have an OB appointment tomorrow, too, but no ultrasound unfortunately. And then one week from today, I get my first P17 shot. Not looking forward to that! :nope:


----------



## NZKiwi

Hi Pookied! 

we don't do thanksgiving here, when it is? What are you doing for it? I'm getting excited about Christmas.

Oh and I'm moving house in two weeks, so just trying to get all the packing done, but I get so tired so easily so its slow going (which frustrates me no end)


----------



## hmtb16

Hi everyone, I had my scan today and we found out we're having a baby boy!! We were convinced it's a girl although we're happy either way. So excited! And, I found out just in time for Black Friday so it looks like I'll be doing some damage this weekend. :happydance:


----------



## NZKiwi

Congrats on your baby boy! and yay for shopping!!


----------



## Em260

Congrats hmtb!! 

Welcome pookied!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats htmb, isn't it funny how our bodies or minds can believe something so certain and be wrong. With my dd I was right, now I believe it was just a lucky guess. With a 50/50 shot I guess it's easy to believe when you are right that something clued you in. Well I was absolutely 100% sure I was having a boy.. still can't believe it's a girl. So sure that I already started buying boy things. :/.. I have a confirmation scan today so I'll have no choice but to believe it at that point :haha:


----------



## TTDuck

Congrats on the baby boys! Pink - I almost bought boy things a couple times. Glad I didn't! Lol! 
AFM I just got back from our weekend cruise and passed the 13 week mark! I was a little more prone to getting a little dizzy on the boat than normal but felt well enough to eat everything!


----------



## hmtb16

Pink, it is crazy how we really believe something that turns out to be wrong. We were completely convinced it's a girl! I'd also been window shopping for girl stuff but resisted buying anything until after the gender scan. It will be hard to stop looking at girl stuff when I go shopping. Because we weren't able to find out as we'd hoped at the previous scan, I was so happy yesterday, we bought some boy onesies to celebrate finding out the gender. Love that the sales are starting so early this year! What will you do with the boy things you got? So exciting you have your confirmation scan today! Good luck and can't wait to hear how it goes!

TTDuck, I was the same but about buying girl stuff. So glad I held out, too. :) Congrats on passing 13 weeks! A cruise sounds like such a lovely way to spend the start of your second trimester.


----------



## pinkpassion

I think me being right about dd just reinforced in my mind that I have awesome mom instincts :rofl: which is why I was so convinced I was right again and why I went ahead and bought boy stuff!! I'll probably hold on to it for our third and final baby!! Maybe we will get a boy!!


----------



## hmtb16

Pink, lol, I probably would've done the same. Your mommy instincts were right the first time. That's a great idea to hold onto the boy stuff for baby number three. :) I'm still itching to get girl stuff. Hopefully, we'll get a girl next time.


----------



## Alea

I hope you don't mind me popping my head back in here? I read the thread whenever I am online which is most days usually and I'm pleased to see you're all doing well. I am loving all of your announcement pictures though I miss you terribly. The 26th marks two months since we miscarried and I should be a little over 14 weeks by now. Of course we try not to dwell so much but it is difficult and while we adore Maisie, our hearts ache for the baby we never got to meet.

I'm pleased to let you all know that Maisie is now home from hospital! She was discharged home on Thursday and has been doing great ever since. She turned 5 months yesterday which is so hard to believe. I wish I could slow time down though I love watching her change day by day. 

We are taking a more relaxed approach to TTC and really just enjoying ourselves in the process! We are hoping to welcome another baby in 2016 but for now we are very happy as a family of three and very excited about what lies ahead.


----------



## MissCherry15

Well today i had my scan :) baby is measuring dead on my dates :) 

So im still due 30th may. I will be finding out the sex in about 7weeks and cant wait as my second i didnt find out with lol.
Im guessing girl x (would have prefered another boy but will be happy either way) x
 



Attached Files:







Snapchat-7785508915036662546.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## NZKiwi

Convinced I'm having a boy, although of course I don't care either way, will be interested to see if I'm right or not


----------



## pinkpassion

Here's our official gender reveal!! Baby is healthy and perfect!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmjvZr8ARZw&app=desktop


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Oh my god Pink that is adorable!

Alea I'm glad to hear Maisie is on the mend and home from hospital :)

I am booked in for my gender scan on Dec 8... Can't come fast enough! I am convinced it's a boy yet for some reason I always automatically refer to the baby as "she"... So I guess we will soon find out!


----------



## KrissyB

Aww pink, that is just absolutely perfect. <3
Congratulations again!


----------



## sugargully

Really nice reveal Pink! 

Alea it's great to hear Maisie is doing better.

Has anyone heard from Sis4us lately? She's been really quiet lately.

Welcome new ladies!

Cloth diaper mummy's, is Black Friday a good day to find deals? If so where? I want to start my stash even though I'm not really sure what brands I like. Also has the Itti bitti tutto brand been discontinued? I looked on Amazon and there's nearly none.


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi 

I'm due 12th May, 20 week scan is Christmas Eve but undecided whether we are finding out gender.


----------



## hmtb16

Alea, happy 5 months to Maisie! I'm glad she is doing better. :)

Pink, what a cute reveal! Your little girl's adorable!

It's great to read what everyone is guessing their baby's gender is. I'm excited for everyone to find out as scans come up in the next couple of months.

NZKiwi, when is your gender scan?

Laurenj22, welcome! What great timing for your scan if you do decide to find out the gender!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hmtb, congrats on your boy! See, team blue is catching up! :winkwink:

Lauren, welcome! :wave:

Pink, love the reveal! Your little girl is adorable. :flower:

Alea, so glad Maisie is feeling better now.

So I'm feeling baby all the time now, which is great. At first it was the tapping feelings, but now I feel the squirming, too (feels like a goldfish swimming in there). My OB yesterday said I'm probably in for it with this kid. :haha:


----------



## hmtb16

Thanks, Spiffy! Congrats to you as well on team blue! It's so exciting you're feeling baby moving a lot and squirming. I had some flickering in the last couple of weeks but wasn't sure if it was the baby or not. A couple of days ago, I felt a lot of movement at once like the baby was rolling around in there but since then, just some flickering again. I can't wait until I feel a lot of movement, too!


----------



## NZKiwi

my gender scan isn't until the New Year, I see my midwife again in two weeks which is when I get the referral for it. I'm worried about the timing with the Christmas break, as getting an appointment might be rather difficult. 

Hi Lauren, such a cool date for your scan!!

I think last night I felt some bubbles low down, in my uterus, but I have no idea if I' just imaging it or not, still seems to early?. Ladies who already feel movement, when did you first feel it and what did it feel like??!!


----------



## busytulip

Happy Thanksgiving to those that celebrate!


----------



## sugargully

Thank you Busy, to you as well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

NZkiwi, I felt my first at 16 weeks, my second at 17 weeks, my third at 11 weeks, and this one at 9 weeks. For me, at first it just feels like tiny popping feelings, so little that you just freeze and wait to see if it happens again. Then it progresses to little taps, and then as baby gets a little bigger, to squirms, and then finally to full-on kicks. 

I say, if it feels different than what you're used to, it probably is baby. I feel like this whole, "It's probably just gas!" thing that everyone says makes moms (especially first time moms) doubt themselves and miss out on some of the very early movements.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi Ladies:
Spiffy: We found out in the NT scan, but the midwife yesterday told us its no so accurate. I turn 20 weeks in Christmas Eve, so my anatomy scan will be rescheduled for the first week of January...I really want to confirm if its a girl eventhough we are delighted either way. Maybe that's why i haven't bought a thing for my baby yet...
Congratulations to every mummy that found out the gender this week! 
Very cute reveals and very cute big sisters/brothers!
Im extremely grateful cause i havent felt nauseaous for a while...still waiting to feel more energetic though:haha:
Am considering cloth diapers, any suggestions?


----------



## pinkpassion

I do cloth diapers. Have for all of dd1's life!! :) I will say though it's hard work. I've tried every suggestion out there and finally found something that works for us to get them clean and stink free. For the first 6 months when she was exclusively bf it was super easy no problems at all. It wasn't until she hit the eating solids that I started having problems.
One thing I desperately wish was that I didn't believe every article that said it was so easy and if I did XYZ I wouldn't have any issues and they would never stink... WRONG!! I believe that every diapering person has to find what works for them. I also have a variety of prefolds, covers, pockets, different inserts, all in 1's , all in 2's, mostly one size but I also have the little Joey all in one newborn size, they are adorable but need to be changed often they don't hold much peepee, we had quite a few leaks with those. We also had sized newborn sized pockets , I love Charlie banana . But I also have a ton of cheapie diapers that work just as well! Some I actually prefer over the expensive diapers. I love the double gussets! You can't find many with them but they really do help to contain the mess!!! I've also never found a solution to dd leaking at night once she started sleeping 12-13 hours. We constantly had leaks every morning I'd have to wash her bedding so we do disposable at night only for her. For this new baby we will do cloth exclusively until she starts sleeping through the night too!!


----------



## Beeka

Hey guys - how exciting seeing all the boys and girls coming :) 

I have my 20 week scan booked for Christmas Eve so planned a sex reveal on Christmas day...however I am waaaaayyyy too impatient and went for a private gender scan last night.....

I am having a little boy :) I was so sure it would be another girl so I was surprised but I'm very happy. Me eldest daughter is over the moon - she wanted a little brother. I just can't wait to meet him now. 

I've been having a look at boy clothes but there is just no where near as much choice as there is for girls. I've been spoilt all these years with so many pretty clothes to choose from. 

Also, due date has been moved to 8 May.


----------



## ja14

Hope everyone in the states had a happy thanksgiving! I went Black Friday shopping and got a good amount of clothes for baby Bennett. I also plan to start buying diapers and wipes soon, so I can be watching out for the best deals and stockpile.


----------



## drjo718

18 weeks today! Woohoo! Starting to feel bigger. I had a strong feeling this was a girl, but now I'm not so sure...gender scan will probably be in a couple weeks. :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow... 18 weeks drjo! Crazy! I'm almost 16!!!! :)


----------



## febbride2012

hi i havent updated in a while - i was put back a week so due end of may now - but still will be induced mid may anyway due to my diabetes. 

Bby is a fidget - other 2 wasn't as bouncy as them! haha

I still bleed and fund i have alow lying placenta that needs to move so that i don't need a c-section. (i put off a section with both girls but a placenta issue isn't something i can change so just hope it moves of it's own accord!) 

hope you're all well!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

So according to my doc, I'm not eating enough. Baby is okay, but it's affecting me. I'm dizzy and breathless all the time and have zero energy. The problem is I feel like I'm eating heaps! Also, I've become a super picky eater with this pregnancy, and cant seem to come up with nutritious & filling meal ideas for myself. I tried google, but all the pregnancy recipes on there just sounded yuck :( Any suggestions for food that are easy, nutritious, AND easy to eat, or am I asking too much? Lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Flossie, I'm having the same problem, still no weight gain, become a very picky eater because nothing really sounds good or tastes good. I like all the wrong foods. 
I've been on pinterest looking for help but am having a hard time too :/


----------



## TTDuck

I have to have fresh stuff in whatever I'm eating - like fresh fruit or veggies. unless it's junk food! lol!


----------



## KrissyB

*Add one more to team !!*
Our reveal was a big success, although everyone was expecting a boy, we couldn't be happier. I think Mia will be soooooo happy having a little sister, and DH and I are very proud of how we raise a little girl. 



Now just to get past our anatomy scan on Dec 2nd, and I'll make an official FB announcement by the end of the week. :D


----------



## pinkpassion

Awe krissy congrats!!! I can't wait to see my dd as a big sister to her baby sister!!! So sweet!!!


----------



## NZKiwi

congrats on the little girl Krissy!!

I'm having the food issue too, luckily here its coming into summer so I have been living on salad, I have it with everything, I have even started taking carrot sticks to work just because I was concerned about baby getting enough good nutrients since I have gone off so much food, so I'm afraid I'm not much help atm either, I weighed myself at the gym the other day and I have only put on 200 grams


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Krissy, congrats on your little girl! I think it's funny that people were expecting a boy...as if having one gender ensures that the next will be the opposite! :haha::dohh:

Flossie, is there a certain food group or certain foods that you've been liking lately, so we can point out ideas or recipes for you?

Febbride, sorry you've got a low-lying placenta. It seems like most of the time it moves by the end of pregnancy, so there's a good chance you can avoid the C-section again. :flower:

drjo, I can't believe there are people in this group that are getting so close to the half-way mark!

Beeka, congrats on your little boy! :blue:

As for me, I have my appointment today to get my first P17 injection. I really hope I'm one of the women who has no side-affects from it!


----------



## Em260

Krissy - congrats on your baby girl! Sisters are the best! I'm hoping we can hang in there for baby #3 and hopefully give my DD a sister next time :)

Flossie - I have the same problem lately, nothing sounds good and I have zero desire to cook anything. I end up cooking anyway for my DD so I try to eat whatever that is. I was really nauseous during my last pregnancy and didn't gain any weight until later in the second tri. I found making soups kick started my appetite and I would eat bread with them too. Some healthy carbs that are easy to digest might help, do you like sweet potatoes or quinoa?

Febbride - hopefully your placenta will move. I had a complete previa last pregnancy but it moved entirely by 32 weeks. It seems like they move more often than not and you have plenty of time for your uterus to grow. 

Spiffy - good luck with the injection. Hopefully it doesn't have any side effects. How often do you have to get them? 

Drjo - congrats on 18 weeks! Almost halfway!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em260 said:


> Spiffy - good luck with the injection. Hopefully it doesn't have any side effects. How often do you have to get them?

I have to get them weekly from now until 36 weeks. I'm not looking forward to having a bruised thigh for the next 20 weeks. :nope: But if it keeps baby cooking longer, it will be worth it. :flower:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Spiffynoodles said:


> Flossie, is there a certain food group or certain foods that you've been liking lately, so we can point out ideas or recipes for you?

Is bacon a food group? :lol:

Fatty bacon & egg breakfasts(at any time of day), strawberries, mangoes and lollies.


----------



## KrissyB

Flossie_Aus said:


> Fatty bacon & egg breakfasts(at any time of day), strawberries, mangoes and lollies.

You sound like me! The more breakfast sandwiches the merrier. And I'll sub in a grill cheese with a side of pickles to mix things up. Lol
Unfortunately I also haven't found aa healthier pallitable solution. Bland and low fat foods are hard to get down and borderline trigger gag reflexes still.


----------



## ja14

@flossie & Krissy ... Sausage biscuits had been a go to for me in the morning, it seemed to be one of the only foods I didn't throw up- until today. :wacko: No more sausage biscuits for me!

I love fruit, but I couldn't keep that down, and it's really hard to drink water before lunch. Bland foods are yuck!


----------



## Em260

Flossie_Aus said:


> Is bacon a food group? :lol:
> 
> Fatty bacon & egg breakfasts(at any time of day), strawberries, mangoes and lollies.

Oh haha! It shouldn't be too hard to gain weight with those cravings ;). You could add some potatoes and make eggs and bacon frittata. Yum bacon sounds so good!


----------



## Em260

Spiffynoodles said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Spiffy - good luck with the injection. Hopefully it doesn't have any side effects. How often do you have to get them?
> 
> I have to get them weekly from now until 36 weeks. I'm not looking forward to having a bruised thigh for the next 20 weeks. :nope: But if it keeps baby cooking longer, it will be worth it. :flower:Click to expand...

Ouch hopefully the bruising won't be too bad. I had to do progesterone shots daily for the first 12 weeks of this pregnancy. Not fun but yes, anything to keep the baby cooking longer!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

I'm so glad it's not just me! I'm going to work on adding my fruit addiction to higher protein meals, such as an almond milk smoothie or adding almond butter to apple slices ... I'll try anyway :haha:


----------



## Ganton

I'm still getting waves of nausea but that could be blood pressure related. At the last check it was 85/50, so no wonder I'm feeling a bit light headed and queasy. I'm able to eat a decent quantity and variety of food, but still haven't put on any weight at nearly 19 weeks. My starting BMI was bang in the middle of the normal range so can afford to drop a bit, but I'm not sure if I should be concerned if the lack of gain continues. I have my scan next week then see the midwife the following week so am hoping to be reassured from both of those that all is ok, especially as I still haven't felt movements.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Flossie, do bacon lettuce tomato sandwiches sound good at all? You could throw avocado in that, too, which is great during pregnancy. I know the bacon lust all too well...last pregnancy I would cave in to my bacon craving and just eat 5 or 6 pieces by itself. :haha:

Em, the injection site is pretty sore today, but not as bad as I was fearing, so that's good, and no other side-affects so far! :thumbup:

Ganton, is your doctor concerned about your blood pressure being that low? Do they know why? I had really low blood pressure right after giving birth to my DS2 and it made me feel awful! As for movements, I know that's been a concern for you, but I'm sure all those rolls and kicks are just being buffered by the placenta right now. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - oh that's good no side effects! I was sore too after those injections. Sometimes adding a heating pad helped.

Ganton - sorry you're not feeling well. Hopefully you'll start feeling more movement soon. Those little kicks and movements are so reassuring!


----------



## Em260

For those of you that have used one before, what infant car seat did you use last time and did you like it? my DD was so uncomfortable in the one we had. It was really narrow and squished her shoulders so I'm looking for something else this time around


----------



## drjo718

Hi everyone! Had an appointment today. Normal BP, according to their scale I've gained 8.5 pounds, but on my home scale I've gained 6 lol, heart rate 152. Had blood drawn for the quad screen and set up my anatomy/gender scan for Dec 16th!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, I always weigh 2-3 pounds more on my doctor's scale. My scale is nicer to me. :haha:

Em, I've used the same infant car seat for all my kids, so I don't remember the name exactly because I bought it 4 years ago, but I know it's a Graco. It's worked well for all of our kids. Here's a picture of it next to one of our convertible car seats, so you can see the size:
 



Attached Files:







856402_10100848787095928_9028831980985447738_o.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pinkpassion

I used the graco snug ride with dd and didn't really care for it. I'll be using a maxi cosi this time as I got dd a maxi cosi convertible seat and love it. After seeing the infant ones in the store I'm in love!!


----------



## busytulip

I've got a Graco snugride and like it just fine. Really it just depends on your needs. I needed something slimmer so that it could fit in between 2 other car seats. 

Spiffy car seats expire every 4 years. I believe there is a website where you can plug in your model numbers to see if yours is still relevant. Usually the expiration date is listed on the seat itself though. Heat and Cold expand and shrink the materials they are made of over time and that can cause problems with overall safety. Just thought I'd mention it in case you weren't already aware.

Sorry I've not posted much, but I have been reading and keeping the first page updated. I just have a lot going on these days.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Spiffy I reckon that sounds alright! I've done a big grocery shop and started tracking my intake today and it seems to be going okay so far. Got hubby on board to cook me dinner too, woohoo!!! :lol:


----------



## pinkpassion

I thought seats expire every 7 years... oy, I'd better get to checking it out then!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I havent posted much its been hard to even read most days 

Just wanted to let everyone know he's ALL BOY!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat-3509454100409997963_zpskjl8nkvp.jpg


----------



## Ganton

Sis4Us, congrats on the boy. I never normally know what in supposed to be looking at on gender scans, but even I can see on yours!

We have a Maxi-Cosi Cabriofix, that I've used for DS1 and DS2. Even though DS2 stayed on the 91st centile for height and weight, we managed to use it until he was nearly 15 months old. It was only for occasional use at that point as we moved him to a convertible in our main car from about 10 months, and he did look a bit snug in it, but he was still within the weight limit and his head wasn't too high up so it was all good. We don't seem to have the same rules in the UK about expiry. As long as you know the history of the seat and it still conforms to current regulations, I'm pretty sure it's considered safe to use.

Spiffy, my BP reading was on my dad's home monitor (he has to keep check on his own high BP) so it wasn't official but it has got close to that when the midwife had taken it in previous pregnancies and she's never been concerned at all. It's not like I'm passing out constantly, I just feel a bit light headed and weird when I first stand up or if I stand still for a while. Given my dad's history with BP, blood clot and stroke, I'm much happier seeing a low reading than a high, I just know I need to be a bit careful with standing. I also felt very faint after birth with my other two so the midwives monitored BP for a short while and I was much better after some toast and a good drink.


----------



## hmtb16

Sis4Us, congratulations on your baby boy!!

Ganton, I'm sorry you haven't been well. I hope your scan goes well next week and you feel better soon!

I've fallen a bit behind on the posts and have finally caught up. I hope everyone who celebrates had a good Thanksgiving last week. I had a lot of fun shopping for baby clothes over the weekend for Black Friday and Cyber Monday and got a ton of stuff with great deals. I haven't yet gotten any bigger items and feel a bit overwhelmed and lost with all that's out there. It's helpful reading the posts about car seats. For those of you who are moms, how did you go about deciding on the brands and products you got? Is there a good source you used that rates the safety and compares the different brands of cribs, strollers, and car seats? I feel like I have a million things to learn as a first-time mom.


----------



## pinkpassion

Hmtb, I read a lot of reviews on products. If I saw something I liked I researched it to see what other moms thought. My personal feeling is that I didn't research carseat safety probably at all. Which is why I've done away with the snug ride we had and going for the maxi cosi infant, then I'll do the convertible after baby grows out. We rear face our seats and will do so until they outgrow it because it's been shown to be 5 times safer. Dd has never known as different so she doesn't mind at all!!!
For cribs I think they are pretty standard as far as safety. For everything else just research! :)


----------



## NZKiwi

wow all these gender scans, I cannot wait for mine. 

Has anyone started their Xmas shopping or put up their decorations? I have to wait until after this weekend (moving house - groan)


----------



## Sis4Us

I have most my shopping done and 3 trees up still gotta decorate outside but that is DHs job and my LO turns 9 on Saturday so finishing up w his party stuff!!


----------



## Em260

Thanks for the car seat input ladies! I've been doing a poll for myself and one of my friends who is expecting her first baby. I'm kind of torn on whether to get something different since the one we have is in perfect condition and we've only used it on the ride home from the hospital and when we traveled since we live in a city and never drive. 

But we're planning to move to the suburbs when this baby will be around 6ish months old so it might be worth it to get something he would be more comfortable in :shrug: The one we have is the Cybex Aton 2 so I definitely don't recommend that one to anyone who is reading this. It's just too small and narrow. We got it because we had to use it in taxis and those don't have much space for some of the larger car seats. 


*NZKiwi* - I still need to get started on our decorations. I'm not sure if we will put up a tree this year since we're traveling to my inlaws for the holiday. But I will definitely hang stockings and put up the other stuff I have. 

*Htmb* - I mostly read reviews on Amazon to narrow down each category to a few options and then went to the store and tried stuff out. There are so many options it's overwhelming! For car seat safety I read a website by thecarseatlady.com. She had a good break down of safety of different seats. She also has these great videos on youtube how to install any seat. We still rear face my daughter and will try to keep it up until she is at least 3yrs. 

*Pink* - My IRL friend just told me she loved her Maxi Cosi infant seat. 

*Sis *- congrats on the baby boy!

*Busy* - so good to hear from you! Thanks for the expiration info I didn't realize it was every 4 years.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sis, how are you feeling about your boy? I know last time you checked in, you were struggling with it a little. Did having the confirmation of your second scan help you feel more at peace with it?

Ganton, you're right, better to have your blood pressure be little low, than too high. :thumbup:

Busy, I hadn't even thought about my infant seat expiring! (Probably because it's been in continuous use since we bought it almost 4 years ago :haha:). I'll have to look up the date on it.

Hmtb, I definitely rely on Amazon reviews when I'm buying a product. :flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Sis - Congrats on :blue:!! 

AFM - Had our anatomy scan today, everything went great! Her measurements (and they confirmed she is a girl) were "exemplary" and it looks like she'll have a big head just like her older sister did lol. And all my blood flow and everything was great, so all in all they were optimistic that issues I had with low PAPP-A may be resolving themselves. Heartbeat was 152, and she was measuring 2 days ahead :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151202_141544024 (2).jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Krissy, glad to hear everything went well at your anatomy scan! I can't wait for mine. :flower:


----------



## Em260

Krissy - such a cute little profile!! Glad that everything went well with your anatomy scan. I'm looking forward to mine in a few weeks.


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwww krissy, congrats. Beautiful baby girl!!!!!!


----------



## hmtb16

Pinkpassion, Em260, and Spiffynoodles: thank you for the advice! It helps to read about what you've all done and to read everyone's experiences with car seats. :)

Em260: carseatlady.com looks like a great site! Thanks! It is totally overwhelming seeing all the different options for baby gear. Maybe it'll get easier once I read more reviews as everyone suggests to narrow down items in each category.

KrissyB: glad your anatomy scan went well today!


----------



## Sis4Us

Spiffynoodles I'm still struggling most days seeing Him helped a Lil he looks identical to my Lil man and he was a sweet sweet baby and still is .... It's just hard to let go of the Lil Girl I've dreamed about for over 5yrs now that's all!!

I just cant really get on BNB anymore so I stay away!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sis4Us said:


> Spiffynoodles I'm still struggling most days seeing Him helped a Lil he looks identical to my Lil man and he was a sweet sweet baby and still is .... It's just hard to let go of the Lil Girl I've dreamed about for over 5yrs now that's all!!
> 
> I just cant really get on BNB anymore so I stay away!!

:hugs: Lots and lots of hugs. :hugs: Gender disappointment is a very real thing, and unless you've felt it, you'll never understand it. I still feel sad some days when I think about the fact that I'm having a third boy now. I've even had dreams that at my 20 week scan they realize it's a girl, and last night I had a dream I adopted a baby girl. I just really want my daughter to have a sister, since I never did and always wanted one! :(


----------



## Em260

Sis - :hugs: I think everything you are feeling is completely normal. You're still grieving and that takes time. Don't let anyone make you feel bad for feeling that way. GD is a real thing, it's just most people don't talk about it. Similar to Spiffynoodles, I really want my daughter to have a sister but I don't know if we will be able to have a third child so I have been grieving that perceived loss as well. It doesn't mean you will love this baby any less, even if it doesn't seem that way.


----------



## busytulip

^^^What they said SIS...big huge :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Sis :hugs: I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thank U ladies it means the world to me to hear I'm not alone!!! :hugs:

We have already discussed trying again or adopting like we were already planning to do but realized how hard and expensive it is!!! It's crazy how many kids need homes but they make it impossible to open Ur door to them!! :nope:


----------



## pinkpassion

Sis I agree. It stinks so bad to not be able to financially afford adoption when there are so many that need it. I know my cousin adopted 2 kids and held fundraisers for each time she adopted to help with costs. Once she even held a 5k race. It would be worth investigating!!

I'm struggling with the idea that I may only be able to carry girls. If by chance all my miscarriages were boys, maybe that means I can't carry a boy.. I'm going to talk to the reproductive endocrinologist about it and see. Because we do want to try once more. And dh desperately wants a little boy!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sis4Us said:


> Thank U ladies it means the world to me to hear I'm not alone!!! :hugs:
> 
> We have already discussed trying again or adopting like we were already planning to do but realized how hard and expensive it is!!! It's crazy how many kids need homes but they make it impossible to open Ur door to them!! :nope:

I know! It blew my mind the first time I heard that adoption can cost upwards of $30,000! I understand all the background and home checks, but the ridiculous fees they tack on makes it impossible for so many good families to take in children. :nope:

Pink, I know that's a real thing, but I also think it's pretty rare. You should look up Padbrat on here, she was told she had that condition and couldn't carry boys, and then she finally had her miracle baby, and guess what? It was a boy!


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel the same way Pink w lots of MCs I am thinking I can't Carry a Girl either!! :nope:


----------



## sugargully

I'm sorry Sis. I agree, a reproductive endocrinologist can shed some light for you.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Sending you hugs Sis4Us, the prospect of gender disappointment is so scary to me! I can't even imagine what you're going through :hug:

My anatomy scan is in 4 days at 17w 3d, and I am so worried that they won't be able to get a clear view - I NEED TO KNOW!!!!


----------



## sugargully

I had a check up on Monday. I heard the heartbeat for the first time! I know that's late compared to most b/c my doctor is so old school. 

I like how he measured my tummy. He said it was growing just right. To me it seems like small growth but he pushed down a little and found the uterus a little under my belly button. 

I also learned to wake up often to use the restroom because I got a UTI from just one time of sleeping through the night! I should be done w/ the antibiotics Sunday.

Now I'm wondering what other things I need to be careful of. I'm so use to my body being a workhorse I don't know how to treat it with kid gloves.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sugargully, I can't make it through the night without peeing even if I wanted to. :haha: But in all seriousness, I'm glad you're UTI is gone. They suck! I started getting one a couple of weeks ago, but I wanted to avoid antibiotics (because they make me SO nauseous) so I tried cranberry pills, and it cleared it up within a day or two! I wasn't expecting much, so I was pretty impressed.


----------



## ja14

I usually don't wake up during the night. When I wake up in the morning though my bladder is so full it's uncomfortable! I hope I don't experience a UTI from it. :/ I guess I'm a heavy sleeper, getting it in while I still can! :haha:


----------



## drjo718

I'm finally certain I'm feeling the baby move! I felt a few little things the last week and a half but nothing I could convince myself wasn't a muscle spasm. Then yesterday I started feeling quite a bit of movement and already this morning have felt some. &#9825;


----------



## Sis4Us

I wake up several times to Pee like every 2 hrs my bladder tends to hold a lot really Fast so yay for very Lil sleep!! Guess I will be ready for that no sleep when baby comes!! :hugs:

:hugs: thanks for all the kind words! 

Today is my LOs Bday he turns 9 and I've been looking at old pics of him and realizing how darn cute he is and I know his Baby bro will be too!!
It's just the lack of a girl that I'm missing not the presence of Him one bit!! :shrug:

A Lil pic of him when he was 2 or 3 I think
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_6ef0d01173396c68bfbddd711f238e3d_zps0ccd69af.jpg


----------



## Ganton

Sis4U, I know exactly what you mean. I have two boys already and have my 20 week scan next week for our third and final baby. My boys are so cuddly and DS2 in particular is a real mummy's boy, so it'd be lovely to have another little boy, but I always imagined myself with a daughter at some point so not having that would take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## sugargully

That's exciting drjo78! How many weeks are you? 

Cranberrys a good idea Spiffy....I didn't even think it could be aUTI, just really bad RL pain. But This is my first UTI and I pray it never happens again!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So today I woke up with brown spotting, and have been having a mix of brown and red spotting throughout the day, plus some mild cramps/contractions. I'm not sure if it's because of the P17 shot, or because I've been overdoing it, or what, but it's making me nervous. :( This is my 4th pregnancy, and I've never had spotting in the second trimester before. Have any of you experienced spotting this far along before?


----------



## crystal8

Spotting can be normal. But if you're nervous go get checked out. I just found out I have marginal placenta previa so I was told to expect something like that but to get checked out if I had anything. I realize my past loss gives me a bit of bias but still cramping plus bleeding should be checked. :hugs: Chances are it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Crystal. I would definitely have called my OB, but since it's the weekend, their office is closed. So for right now I'm resting and hoping it goes away, and if it gets worse, I'll call the hospital, but if not, I'll wait until Monday and then call my OB. I swear, this stuff always happens to me on the weekend when there's no one to call! :growlmad:


----------



## pinkpassion

O no spiffy!! I know what you mean everything ALWAYS happens to us on the weekends too :/. I wouldn't take any chance at all personally and I'd go get checked! Keep your feet up and drink lots of water the rest of the weekend and if worse go to hospital. But definitely go to your dr Monday!!! I hope it all stops and you are able to rest and relax. Do you have a doppler?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, thankfully I don't need a Doppler since I can feel baby, and I've felt him moving today, so I know he's okay for now. I'm definitely calling on Monday, unless things get worse, in which case I'll got to ER or L&D (I'm not sure when the cut-off is for when you can start going to L&D vs. ER).


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - hopefully resting will help it stop. Can you call your OB's office and speak to the on call doctor? Even if the office is closed they usually have an answering service that takes a message and then a dr will call you back. That's so great you can feel him so you know he is ok!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em, I think they do have an on-call doctor, but I'll wait and call them if it picks up again, because right now it's so light I can barely see it on the TP (I've been trying to stay on the couch all afternoon, and I'm making DH do all the lifting of kids). Hopefully by tomorrow everything will be back to normal.


----------



## drjo718

Sugar- I'm 18+6. Glad I'm feeling some wiggling. The baby took a few jabs at my bladder today lol.

Spiffy- Hopefully it's nothing! In my unit (I'm an L&D nurse) the cutoff is 19 weeks. Before that you go to the er. Might be different where you are.


----------



## pinkpassion

Here where I am the cut off for l&d is 20 weeks. Before that ours won't see you :/ it stinks. When I was pregnant with dd1 at 19+3 I started having tons of contractions after a particularly stressful night and had a big chunk of mucus with streaks of blood in it. I called my old ob (no longer see them) who told me to go to er. I went to the er and the dr there (who was highly incompetent ) told me I would miscarry due to placental lakes in the placenta and there was nothing they could or would do because I wasn't 20 weeks yet. Turns out the radiologist said placental lakes can be completely normal but my ultrasound was normal no placental lakes seen so I don't know what that dr thought he saw. He also tried to work me up for appendicitis :dohh: even though I was there for contractions and mucus plug loss. I refuse to go there any more!!!


----------



## Smanderson

Spiffy hope things are settling down for you now :hugs:

Can I be added to the blue team? We are having a second baby boy and we plan to call him James. he's a happy chappy smiling for the scan pic I can't seem to add to here but put it on the fb group earlier.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the second tri x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Smanderson, congrats on team blue! :)

As for me, no spotting or cramping today, though I'm still going to talk to my OB tomorrow, since it's not normal for me. But for now, I'm just glad it's stopped. :flower:


----------



## NZKiwi

Glad to hear it has stopped, also glad you can feel baby, that must be so reassuring


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - so glad to hear everything is fine now. That's a good idea to check with your OB just in case. Maybe it was just old blood working it's way out. 

Smanderson - congrats on your baby boy! I love the name James :)

pink - wow that's horrible you had to go through that! I went to the ER once during my pregnancy with DD due to heavy bleeding and it was a disaster as well. I don't think the ER dr had done an ultrasound since med school or something. he did not seem to know what he was doing at all :growlmad:


----------



## Carlsberg

Hi ladies

Could I join please?!

I'm due May 31st so just make it! This is our 3rd (and final) baby and we're staying team yellow!

Thanks x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Carlsberg, welcome! :wave: Are you hoping for a boy this time, or will you be just as happy with three girls?

So I called my OB's office this morning and told them about the spotting and cramping, and they want me to come in for an ultrasound just to be safe. So I'll update after. :flower:


----------



## sugargully

I hope everything's fine Spiffy. You'll be in my thoughts today.

Welcome to the group Carlsberg.


----------



## Em260

Welcome Carlsberg!

Spiffy - that's great you're getting checked. I'm sure everything is fine since you can feel him moving around but maybe they can give you an explanation. Let us know how it goes. 

So how is everyone doing on picking out names? DH and I don't really agree on that many names. Well, more like he vetoes anything I choose haha. He shot down Oliver and Owen, both of which I love. So we are down to Alexander and Gabriel. I like Gabriel a lot but I'm not fond of the nickname Gabe. We are thinking Alexander Gabriel or maybe Alexander with another middle name. Names are so hard, especially boy names! With DD it was so much easier for some reason.


----------



## hmtb16

Spiffy, I'm sorry you've been having spotting and cramping. I hope your appointment goes well and that everything is fine! I'll be thinking of you today, too! :hugs:

Welcome, Carlsberg!


----------



## hmtb16

Em260, DH and I are having the exact same issue with boy names! He hates all the names I like but he hasn't come up with anything I like either. We had a girl name picked out early on for it if was a girl. But for some reason, it's so hard for us to come up with a boy name. I've looked at name sites but I feel like I keep seeing the same names. I like your names. Alexander Gabriel sounds nice. Actually, Alexander was one of the first names I chose early on before we knew it was a boy but DH doesn't like the name, Alex for short.


----------



## TTDuck

Glad The bleeding stopped spiffy! Hope all is well! 

Still haven't nailed down a name but as soon as we found out it was a girl we got bombarded with suggestions! No one cares what we are really considering! Right now we have either Brigitte or Evelyn for a first name.


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Spiffy and Em, 

Spiffy glad all settled down now Hun and hope all goes well at the appointment :hugs:

Em it's so tough with names especially boys like you say. Alexander Gabriel is such a lovely name :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Spiffy, hope all goes well at your appointment!!!!

As for names, it was hard this time. We've settled on Elizabeth Hope (nn of Eliza or Liza )!!!

Afm. Went to the chiropractor today!! It was scary since I've never been but it's part of my vbac success plan that my ob and I have come up with!!! So today I went. I was adjusted and shown some good stretches. And they do a complimentary pregnancy massage with every adjustment! I have to return Wednesday!!!


----------



## drjo718

I like hearing everyone's names! I've always been a name fanatic, even as a child.
For a boy we're pretty settled on Isaac Henry. Henry was my great grandpas name and DH'S grandpa's middle name. However, my cousin is having a boy 8 weeks before me, and I don't know what first name she chose and we've been known to have the same taste. So, the other name we like is Nolan.
For girls, we like Claire or Nora. Middle name will probably be Kelly after my sister who passed away in 2008.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies, I had my ultrasound, and everything looks good! They can't find a cause for the spotting, but as they said, that's usually a good thing. They did find a placental lake (Pink, I had never even heard of that until you mentioned it a few days ago!) so they want to see me back in 3 weeks to check on it (which is convenient, since I have my anatomy scan in 3 weeks). The funny thing is, the perinatologist was trying to talk me into doing 17P shots, until I interrupted him to tell him I was already doing them. :haha:

As for names, I feel your frustration, ladies! We had a girl name picked out, but can't seem to find a boy one we like.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20151207_16_35_33_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NZKiwi

So glad to hear everything is okay! Cute pic of baby you got too!

As for names, we have a list, for a boy the top choice is Archer, followed by Findlay, for a girl we like Lenore (Lenny as a nn) and Claudia. We are still creating the list though.


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - look at that adorable little profile!! So glad everything is ok! I had never heard of placental lakes either. That's good they are monitoring it for you. 

htmb - so funny because my DH isn't that fond of the nickname Alex either. I told him Alexander will almost always be shortened to Alex but he seems to think it won't :shrug: 

TTDuck - lol our family has done that before too. And also tried to veto everything we come up with but we're not letting them influence anything. 

pink - I love the name Elizabeth Hope that is so pretty. Wow, a pregnancy massage! That sounds heavenly :). 

Drjo - Isaac Henry is perfect. I love that Henry has meaning on both your side and your DH's. Well, even if your cousin names her little boy Isaac I feel like you can still use it. They will be second cousins so not that close. I've seen lots of first cousins that have the same name, especially if it's a family name. 

NZKiwi - those are all great choices! It's so fun you get to pick both boy and girl names. Are you team yellow or just waiting for your gender ultrasound?


----------



## drjo718

Em, the issue with my cousin and I choosing the same name is that we see each other all the time. We grew up almost like sisters, she only lives 15 minutes away from me, and we get together with extended family at least 7 times a year. So the kids will probably be together a lot, and having the same name would be confusing.


----------



## NZKiwi

Em - I'm just waiting for my 20 week scan, just got the appointment booked today, its on the 6 Jan!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Had my morphology scan today, asked about gender. I saw boy bits three times before the tech said "probably a boy, but the cord isn't making it easy to see so I don't want to say".. Paying for a private scan next week with fingers crossed we get better answers!


----------



## Em260

Drjo - oh I see. I didn't realize you were basically like sisters. Well, hopefully she will choose something other than Isaac. I remember having two close friends due before me when I was pregnant with DD and hoping they didn't choose the same name. Or you might having a little Claire or Nora anyway :). 

NZkiwi - ooh how exciting! Jan 6th isn't far away at all!

Flossie - tentative congrats on team :blue: ! it seems like if the boy bits were that obvious it's probably a baby boy :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Flossie, having just had a 17 week scan with a boy, I'd say if you saw boy bits several times, you're probably having a boy! My tech kept saying things like, "wow, another clear shot of those boy parts!" Everytime she was scanning his lower half. :haha:

I forgot to say yesterday that I love the name choices some of you have come up with already. The only one we even sort of talking about these days is Owen, but neither of us are totally sold on it yet.

TTDuck, our families know that we're going to keep our name secret until baby is born, so it cuts down on how much they try to influence our decision.


----------



## KrissyB

Em - A friend of ours named her son Alexander, but she uses Xander has the nickname (and basically exclusively as his name). Just as an Alex alternative

Glad to hear everyone's scans are going well! Loving the all the pics :D

Flossie - Whew! That wishy washy gender assessment would have driven me crazy! I'm glad you have a private scan not too far away to get more definitive answers.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Thanks guys, I'm pretty sold on boy but just want to confirm on Monday to be safe! The private service I've been talking to seems far nicer than the previous tech, who was cold and clinical. Baby is healthy no abnormalities so that's all that really matters! 

Might as well jump on the name train, our current fave is Spencer. I have adored the name Henry for years but hubby is resisting lol.. Everyone's name choices here are so beautiful!


----------



## hmtb16

Everyone has such great name choices! My favorite name is Liam but DH hates it. It's hard coming up with boy names.

Pink, your complimentary pregnancy massage sounds amazing!

Spiffy, so glad everything looked good at your appointment! Your baby pic is adorable.

Em260, that's funny our DHs share the same aversion to Alex. We figured Alexander will most likely be shortened to Alex as well so it's off the table for us. I'm glad your DH is on board with Alexander though.

Flossie, sounds like you've got a boy! That's exciting! I hope you'll be able to confirm at your scan next week. Henry was another of my choices as well that DH shot down. Spencer is such a nice name.


----------



## Ganton

My husband has also said no to Alexander because eh doesn't like Alex. I tried suggesting Xander as a nickname but he doesn't like that Alex is even a possibility, so it's a no. Our 2 boys have 3 or 4 syllable names with a 1 syllable nickname (Benjamin and Sebastian) so Alexander would have complemented their names really well but we have agreed on another option that fits, Zachary (Zach). Agreeing on a girls name is much harder. Hubby loves Eva but I just don't think it goes with DS1 and DS2's names. Feel free to suggest any ideas you may have because I'm stuck!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, Evelyn would sound lovely with your boy's names and could be shortened to Eva. :flower:

For those of you (or your DH's) with hesitations towards Alex, I agree! I had a guy named Alex sexually harass me in high school, so I could never name my son that. It's unfortunate that one person you knew with a name can just ruin the name for you forever. :(


----------



## pinkpassion

If we ever have a boy his name will be Harrison. Other boys names we love are Warren and Elijah. 

Other girls names I adore: Eliza, Nora, Alyssa (Aly nickname ), and Hadlee!


----------



## pinkpassion

And I agree I hate how one memory can ruin a name for you :/


----------



## bakerh518

Gotta jump in the name wagon! 

We are thinking Lillian James for a girl, or William James for a boy (possibly Waylon James) 

James as the middle name for my dad who passed away just about two years ago from lung cancer that spread to his brain. 

I LOVE the name Adeline; unfortunately we have a niece named Adaire and they only call her Addie, if it were my side of the family it might not matter but now with dh's side. 

I have the curse of having worked with children for well over ten years so LOTS of negative associations with names :hissy:

My good friend just had a baby girl (3months ago) and her name is Lily, but we've already discussed how we don't mind similar or same names in the group :haha:


----------



## NZKiwi

My dh went to an all boys school, so there are a lot of boy names with bad associations for him!

Loving hearing all the different names


----------



## Em260

Love all of these name choices!

Htmb - Liam was on my list but DH vetoed it because he said we're not Irish lol. Technically I'm 1/8th Irish but he said that's not enough :haha: It's such a great name though! 

Krissy - I really like Xander as a nickname for Alexander. We have some friends that use that for their son but they live in Australia and are basically Facebook friends at this point so I think we'll be fine using it. 

Ganton - what about Evangeline since it can be shortened to Eva? Other girls names I think fit with your boy's names are Vivian (or French spelling Vivienne), Juliette, Elizabeth, and Olivia. 

Baker - that's a bummer about Addie and Adeline. Maybe you could use the nickname Lina instead? Lillian is such a pretty name too! 

Have any of you had relatives or friends that have "claimed" names and told you they are off limits for you? Just hearing some of your restrictions because relatives used a name reminded me that my sister claimed a girl's name when I was pregnant with my DD. The name happened to be on my list so I was pretty bummed about it but luckily DH ended up preferring the name we gave DD anyway. My sister was not pregnant at the time lol but she is now and she's having a boy ;). Luckily we have very different taste in boy's names.


----------



## Ganton

Thanks for the suggestions. I did think of Evelyn, but I think Eve is a its more natural nickname, but I'm not as keen on Evangeline. Juliet is a name that we both like so is definitely still a contender. I like Olivia but may be a little close to our nephew's name, Oliver. It's hard enough thinking of names in the first place, so even worse when you feel restricted by the names of close family and friends.


----------



## KrissyB

Our boys names had, completely coincidentally, been the royal family lol: Charles, William, and Harry. But they were all names floating around in mine and DHs family, really.

For Girls, we had liked Lilly, Eliza ("Ellie"), and Charlotte ("Charlie") from back when we named DD (Amelia "Mia" Madison) and now we're considering Samantha ("Sammy"), Annabel ("Annie"), and Tessa as well. DH really wants to consider Tesla instead Tessa, but I'm trying to put my foot down on it lol. For Mia, we had a few names going into deliver and waited to pick the official name until we saw her face. We'll do the same thing this time around but we still need to shorten the list a little lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em and htmb, I have a boy named Liam, and if I'm Irish, it's so remote I wouldn't dare give it a percentage. :haha: But the funny thing is, when we told people we were naming him Liam, everyone always said, "Like Liam Neeson?" As if we were naming him after the actor! :dohh:

We don't have any off-limit names in our family, thank goodness, because it's hard enough as it is! What makes is especially hard for me is that DH has a requirement that the name have a good meaning to it, and things like nature meanings don't count, which really restricts me, because some of my favorite names don't have what he considers a good enough meaning.


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - haha the Liam Neeson thing is so funny!! That never even crossed my mind. And I don't know where my DH gets this idea that you can only use names that coincide with your background. It's so strange! But he has routinely said that to me, like no to Oliver because we're not English and no to a bunch of other Irish names.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em, if we stuck to your DH's rule, we'd be left with Scandinavian and German names, and not much else. :haha:


----------



## TTDuck

Pink glad you're see a chiro! I've gotten adjustments since I was 16 (was rear ended and now just do maintenance since I'm tall and have slight scoliosis). Keeping your spine in line can help your body function properly! 

Nzkiwi I like Archer! You have some good picks!


----------



## sugargully

Ladies I'm taking notes. The oh and I have no idea what names to consider. I like my FILs middle name -Ryan and that's about it. I think we need a list so we'll have a clue after the birth and we learn the gender.


----------



## NZKiwi

Ttduck, archer is the top of our list, its funny but I actually got the idea for it from the adult cartoon show "Archer" its his last name in the show though, his first name is Sterling and that's also on our list, haha


----------



## hmtb16

Spiffy, it's annoying when names are ruined because of a bad association with someone. DH has the same issue of names reminding him of someone he knew or knows so it cuts out a few names I like. Oh, and he specifically doesn't want any J names. I think it's funny that our DHs have all these different requirements. That makes me happy you have a boy named Liam. :) My British friend doesn't like Liam because it conjures images of Liam Gallagher from Oasis, lol. Liam Neeson is a bit better.

Em260, I love that we share similar tastes in names. (And, funny enough I'm also from NY.) That's funny your DH only wants names affiliated with your background. I have no Irish in me whatsoever or English so I think I'd run into even more trouble with names.


----------



## bakerh518

As the eldest of five, and having struggled with infertility for five years I told al of my siblings there would be no "off limit" names, I told them that I honestly didn't care if they all named their children the exact same name as mine bc I was choosing the name for my child based on what I like not what anyone else has :haha: there was so scuttlebutt about that but I told them too bad :haha: besides; there used to be like five names for everyone so I don't see why it's a big deal!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Hey, ladies! Sorry I've been MIA - hubby went to a training school that took longer than expected, and I wasn't prepared for how hard it would be to chase a 2 year old around while pregnant by myself, haha. I've spent most of my down time on the couch instead of on the computer. He's back though and should be home almost all of the time for holiday break, so I'm back! :)

Things have been going mostly well with baby Wookie and myself; all of the appointments and tests have been good so far. We have our anatomy scan and next appointment on December 30th when we get the results back from the genetic testing, eep! On the downside my blood pressure has been low (almost blacked out at a playgroup on Tuesday), and I'm measuring two weeks behind and haven't gained a single pound so far. DD's pregnancy was the same way though, so I think that's just how my body handles pregnancy. :)

Baby Wookie has also been kicking the heck out of me since the 16 week check-up, which is so amazing to feel since I had an anterior placenta with DD and didn't get to feel her until closer to 21 weeks!

We did go to an elective scan back when I thought I was 15 weeks, but since I was probably closer to 13 I am holding off on confirmation until the anatomy scan. They said :blue: though! Hubby is so happy at the idea of getting his son that I hope they were right. :haha: Either way we got a lot of cute pictures in 4D of our newest little thumbsucker. :cloud9:

Looking forward to catching up with all of you! I can't believe some of us are already right at the halfway mark... didn't we just get those positive tests?!

(Our thumbsucker at the early elective scan, the reveal on Facebook before I found out the result could have been wrong, and last week's bump progression)
 



Attached Files:







bb6.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5









gender3.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 8









18weeks1.png
File size: 102.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Kitteh, love the announcement pic! My DH is a huge Star Wars fan, so he would appreciate it. :haha: Well, my gender scan was 14+1 and they correctly guessed boy, so I'd say there's a good chance your little one is a boy. :flower:

So yesterday I started spotting again, except it was red this time. It's good to know it's nothing serious, but it is frustrating not to know where it's coming from! I had a rough day with the kids and had to carry my 2.5 year old to time out several times, so I'm sure this is happening because I'm overdoing it. I just don't know how NOT to with a 3, 2, and 1 year old! :shrug:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm so happy Star Wars is everywhere, it's making shopping for this pregnancy so much easier. :haha: Just scored a ladder portrait display thing with Luke/Han/Leia/Chewie on it from Goodwill, and it'll fit perfectly in the nursery!

Congrats on your boy!! :) I'm about 90% sure it's a boy and since we had already announced on Facebook I'm rolling with it, but I've seen so many women say they were told one or the other at an early scan and then found out the opposite at a later one that I'm just waiting for that last confirmation. Heck, I've seen ultrasound pictures on Ingender of obvious boy bits... on a girl. So that 10% of me is still doubting. :rofl: (that hasn't stopped me from buying two trash bags worth of boy clothes so far)

I can't imagine how exhausted you are. I've only got one and I feel ragged by the time the day is over! Hope the spotting stops for you :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Kitteh. I've only had a tiny bit of spotting today, so that was good, and now it's the weekend, so DH can help. :flower:

Oh, and I took another bump pic today!
 



Attached Files:







AdobePhotoshopExpress_05fc9fd05dea4afeaff01a23b11c87ca.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad to hear from ya Kitteh and love the star wars theme we r also going w star wars most likely if ds2 will let us he loves Darth Vader and has been objecting to anything to do w the baby :(

It's made it even harder on Momma :nope:


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww hey kitteh, so glad to see all is well!! I was thinking about you often hoping all was ok!!!

Sorry I've been so quiet , got so much going on here it's not even funny! I'll update when I can but me and baby girl are fine. Just have house work going on, workers in and out, trying to keep our house clean and organized during all of it is a joke, lots of friends about to go into labor, hosting a baby shower and trying to prepare for that! It's a mess and I'm totally so unprepared for christmas. .. still no Christmas decor up!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Looking beautiful, spiffy! Love the bump :)

Oh no, sis! :( If Darth Vader is what he's really focused on, could you maybe do a "Light Side" theme with the baby? The Jedi/Han Solo/etc. Maybe you can spin it to him that his sibling with be his play partner and they can re-enact the movies when he's older and have some fun lightsaber battles. :)

Thanks, pink! Congrats on another little girl :cloud9: Sounds like you've been super busy too!

(The only thing I've accomplished for Christmas is shoving packages into my closet when they arrive in the mail... :blush:)


----------



## sugargully

Cute bumps ladies! 

Spiffy I'm glad you're not worried but sorry you're tired and it keeps happening. 

Kitten it's good to have you back!


Pink don't pressure yourself to get it all done. I'm sure everyone will understand if the decorations show up on Christmas Eve even. That's the way the Fench do it! 

Arm: this FTM is amazed by the little fluttery feelings baby is doing in there. Can't believe we're all almost half way there.


----------



## Em260

Kitteh - welcome back! Such a cute bump and announcement!

Spiffy - adorable bump! that's good the spotting is slowing down and DH is there to help you. It's impossible to take it easy when you have other little ones to take care of. 

pink - I'm in the same boat - zero Christmas decorations and no tree either oops. Hopefully I can get it together soon! 

sugarlully - those little fluttery feelings are the best! 

AFM - I had my anatomy ultrasound on Friday. It was so great to see my little guy. He was sucking his thumb and yawning nonstop it was so cute! I've been feeling him move around a lot these last few days and I love it. I forgot how sweet those little kicks are. 

After the appointment I decided to go maternity shopping. What a disaster! We don't have many maternity stores in NYC but there is one at Macy's. Unfortunately Macy's is probably the busiest store in the country right now due to Christmas shopping. I got a few things but I have to say the selection was pretty disappointing. Where are you ladies buying your maternity clothes? I need some ideas.


----------



## TTDuck

Kitteh my husband keeps going on business trips lately but only a week at a time so I get a recovery period! 
Spiffy sorry you're still getting the spotting! My friend had 4 kids in 3 years and had to gets lots of help! Luckily she moved close to her mom when her husband was in basic training!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Those little flutters are amazing! I still get caught off guard when the start up, it always reminds me that there's actually a baby in there. :)

Em - thank you! :blush: Yay for a great anatomy scan! I don't know why, but I love to watch them suck their thumb, it's just so adorable!

I've gotten most of my maternity clothes from Goodwill or the PX on post. Most of it's been Motherhood Maternity brand, as well as the Target brand (Liz something, I think). Have you checked local Mommy/Baby sales Facebook groups? There's usually some ladies selling their old maternity clothes on the ones here. Gap and Old Navy also sell maternity clothes. (You might have more luck online)

TTDuck - it's so rough! Even a week. Is he taking a break for the holidays?

We found out hubby may have to deploy in the Spring, so he could potentially miss the birth or the first few months... but I'm not thinking about that until we get closer to May. Things change all the time, so no point in getting worked up now. :wacko:


----------



## drjo718

Ok ladies I have to tell you this story because I can't really tell anyone else besides DH. I had a dream this morning that we had our gender scan (nevermind the fact that DH'S boss and wife were the ones doing the gender reveal part lol). I saw boy parts immediately and was extremely disappointed in my dream. I woke up and was ashamed of how I was feeling. I know I would prefer to have a girl first, and from about week 9 to week 17 I was pretty certain this was a girl, but I was REALLY upset in the dream. We find out Wednesday what we're having and I don't know what my actual reaction will be if it's a boy. Obviously we'll be happy and love the baby either way, and this is even crazier since we tried 16 months for this child, but I still think I'll have to adjust to not having a girl, if thats the case. This is why I can't find out at the birth this time!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

:hugs: :hugs:

Gender disappointment is a real thing, and nothing to be ashamed of! When they said this one is probably a boy I admit I was pretty disappointed that day. Tried to talk to hubby about it, but he just didn't get it. But seeing how excited and over the moon he was to be getting his son, and doing a lot of retail therapy for boy clothes and bits, I've come to look forward to having a boy (but will still be thrilled if the anatomy scan comes back girl!).

FX you've got your little girl in there!


----------



## pinkpassion

Drjo. I think sometimes we can be so convinced there's a baby boy or girl in there that when they tell us the opposite it's hard to hear, understand, believe, and there is that disappointment!!! Ultimately we all know a healthy baby is all that matters but sometimes we just see that things should go one way and not the other. Don't get so hung up on it just yet. Take some time this week to consider each gender and talk to the baby or imagine the baby as a boy and then repeat as a girl. Or maybe all that will just be too confusing in your mind :dohh:.... I hope it goes well Wednesday!!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

So excited! Hubby asked what I wanted for Christmas, and there's nothing physical that I want, so I said I wanted to see Baby Wookie again. We're booked for another 4D scan on Wednesday! I've been craving hibachi this past week, so we're going to dinner afterwards so I can stuff myself with fried rice and yum yum sauce as well. Can't wait to confirm if it's a boy finally! :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em, I haven't had to buy any maternity clothes, because, well, you know, 4 pregnancies in 4 years and all that... :winkwink: But I got most of my clothes at a store like Goodwill.

Kitteh, that's great that you get to see little Wookie again so soon! (Love your nickname for him, by the way.) :flower:

Drjo, I think it helps to tell yourself the baby is a boy, and then if that's what you find out, it won't be as shocking, and if it is a girl, it will be a nice surprise. :hugs:

As for me, no spotting since I posted last time, but the contractions have picked up big time. As crazy as it is, I'm actually looking forward to my 17P shot tonight! :haha:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

https://i64.tinypic.com/vo5rwi.jpg

*It's a boy!!!*


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute scan pic, Flossie! Congrats on your boy! :flower:


----------



## NZKiwi

Congrats Flossie on your little boy!! Lovely scan pic


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Thanks ladies, he's the spit of his father already! 

Kitteh I know what you mean, I always envisaged myself with a daughter, so finding out I'm having a son threw me. I don't love him any less, it's just taking a bit of time to get used to the idea. It gets easier with every little kick ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Kitteh_Kat said:


> ! I've been craving hibachi this past week, so we're going to dinner afterwards so I can stuff myself with fried rice and yum yum sauce as well. Can't wait to confirm if it's a boy finally! :cloud9:

OMG..... somebody else gets it... I've been craving hibachi and the yum yum sauce like CRAZY... no one else gets it :rofl: this made my day (and it's only 6:30am)


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats flossie, handsome little man there!!!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Congrats, Flossie!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Such a handsome little boy already!

Spiffy - yay for no spotting! Hope the shot went well :)

OMG, pink! Have you checked your local stores for this? (I think Walmart is supposed to carry it) It's not *quite* the same taste as the ones at the hibachi places, but still so yummy. I had some on my rice for dinner last night. :haha: But yes, I could eat hibachi and yum yum sauce every day if we were rich! Can you convince your husband to take you out to get some?

(One more day, eep!)
 



Attached Files:







yumyum.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinkpassion

O man. I HAVE TO go look for that. There's only one hibachi out of the 9 I've been to (in a close distance to me) that has the yum yum sauce, and theirs is just a bit too much cayenne but I'll take it over nothing!!! I'll have to convince dh to take me soon!!!! (Off to go look for that amazing yum yum sauce!)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Kitteh. The shot was fine, except my DH kind of nicked me with the needle as he was pulling it out, so that didn't feel so good. :dohh:


----------



## sugargully

I've never heard of yum yum sauce. Sounds awesome. I'm going to check my Walmart.


----------



## Sis4Us

Had a pretty BAD weekend so my Dr wanted to admit me Monday when I went for my appointment for fluids I refused as I knew it was Not needed ... I insisted on the scan they were suppose to do anyways after 4 hrs at the Dr dealing w them He was great!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20151214_202431_zpsccdamfjz.jpg

My dr started me on Hypertension meds and I will be calling the other dr after yesterday's frustrations!! :nope:

Congrats to those finding out Gender and feeling flutters!! I can finally feel my Lil guy most days but he was so active during the scan she said I would most likely feel a Ton if the placenta wasn't in the way!! :shrug:


----------



## Em260

Flossie - congrats on the baby boy!! That little face is so precious!

Kitteh - thanks, I'll have to check out some consignment stores too. What a great gift to see your little one and have hibachi yum! I'm been craving that and ramen from a Japanese place near us. DH is so tired of eating there hehe. 

Spiffy - Ouch those needle sticks are never fun! That's great you don't have to worry about getting more clothes. I didn't buy much during my last pregnancy because by the time it got really cold and I was getting really big I kept telling myself I shouldn't waste money with only a couple of months left. This time around my belly is much bigger so I definitely need to get some clothes haha. 

Drjo - I think it's normal to feel a strong preference for one gender and then disappointment if it turns our you're expecting the other. I definitely went through that this time around. Fingers crossed you have a little girl cooking in there!


----------



## Em260

sis4us - sorry to hear that :hugs: I'm glad you're doing better and your little guy is doing well too.


----------



## TTDuck

Kitteh I think his next trip is some time next month. Planning a post Xmas trip to visit my family. 

Drjo with my first I kept saying I would be happy with either but was super relieved when we found out it was a girl. I don't know if it's because I had 3 sisters but I think I'm terrified of raising a boy!


----------



## TTDuck

I've started feeling some possible flutters lately also. Can't wait until it's enough for my daughter! I'm still too small to have an obvious bump so I'm not sure how much she understands about a baby in mommy's belly! &#128514;


----------



## NZKiwi

I've started feeling what I think is some early movement too, but I'm a ftm so I keep wondering if I imagined it or not!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sis, I'm sorry you had such a crappy weekend. :( When I went in with bad contractions with DS1, they wanted to hook me up to an IV for fluids, so I grabbed my water bottle and said, "You tell me how much water you want me to drink, and I'll do it." Anything to avoid an IV! :haha: I love the scan pic. He's a cutie! :flower:

It's exciting to hear about everyone starting to feel movements. I love feeling my little guy squirming around. :)

TTDuck, my DS1 is about your DD's age, and he has no concept of the baby in my tummy, and I look _very_ pregnant! But my DD, at that same age, understood that I had a baby in my tummy, so I think it just depends on the kid.


----------



## cookielucylou

20 weeks here now, this seems to be flying past! Been feeling lots of movement :-D


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Getting kicked hard enough for hubby to feel it over here (with an anterior placenta surprisingly), and had a lump of baby sticking out of my belly earlier which was so funny. We went from zero movement to solid kicks pretty much overnight, thank goodness they don't hurt yet! And already managing to wet my pants every time I sneeze. The next 22 weeks are going to be interesting :lol:


----------



## TTDuck

Spiffy I think she sometimes gets it to some extent. It helps she goes to my appointments so she gets to hear the heartbeat. I'm wondering what she'll think of the anatomy scan next month! I like to ask her if we're going to call the baby Evelyn or Brigitte and she changes her mind all the time! But she always gives me her opinion! lol! :wacko:
Flossie I had a cold last month with some bad, hard coughs... yeah I needed a liner... :blush: luckily I've had better bladder control lately!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Glad you got to see your baby again at least, Sis! Sorry you had such a frustrating experience though :hugs:

Spiffy - Ouch! I hope he made it up to you :haha:

Em - Hope you're able to find some things! If not there should be some big sales going on for the holidays :)

TTDuck - At least he'll be home for the month. :) (and I'm totally biased on the name Evelyn :rofl:)

So exciting to see all of you ladies feeling movements! :cloud9: This one kicks me several times throughout the day, which is so different from DD. I kinda hope they're not this active when they arrive!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Flossie, I love it when DH gets to feel the kick, too! My little one has his feet right over my cervix (or at least he did a week ago at my ultrasound) so DH isn't likely to feel anything until baby moves to a different position. But my placenta is posterior this time, so once he does change positions, we should get some nice good kicks for DH to feel. :flower:

Cookie, congrats on hitting the half-way mark! I love getting to 20 weeks, because then I can tell myself that the rest is all downhill. :haha:

And yeah, I have to quickly cross my legs tightly when I sneeze or else I'm wetting myself, too! :dohh:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Anyone else having trouble remembering things? I completely forgot about DD's case manager coming over for her weekly appointment... remembered 20 minutes before she was scheduled to arrive so had just enough time to throw proper clothes on both of us and do some frantic picking up and sweeping.

I even have it written down in my planner, so I have no excuse! :dohh:


----------



## drjo718

Oops, didn't mean to post!


----------



## TTDuck

Was taking my daughter to the sitters this morning and drove right by her street because I was too busy going through my schedule for the day! Whoops!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pregnancy brain is a very real thing. I notice it the most when I'm typing (I start typing all the right letters in the wrong order, or I put spaces in the wrong places. I end up having to edit almost everything I post) and also when I'm driving. I can seriously feel my brain wanting to look at every pedestrian on the side of the road, every billboard, every car that drives past me. Normally I'm a very alert driver than rarely takes my eyes off the road, so pregnancy brain makes me nervous to drive sometimes.

In my last pregnancy, I totally buckled my son into his car seat, but forgot to buckle the car seat into the car, and didn't realize it until we went around a corner and his car seat flew off the seat. It was one of the scariest moments of my life! Thankfully he was okay, just scared, but I couldn't believe I had forgotten something so important.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm so glad it's not just me! :haha: (that sounds terrifying though, Spiffy!)

Hibachi was delicious, I am stuffed with fried rice and yum yum sauce, and we are...

Team Blue!

https://digital-kitten.net/images/preg2/comp3.png


----------



## drjo718

It's a girl!! :happydance:


----------



## NZKiwi

congrats to you both!! So exciting to see all the results from the 20 week scans


----------



## ja14

My pregnancy brain in so bad!! I got off the wrong exit today while going to work- TWICE! In the morning and after lunch. I seriously wanted to cry the second time, I had been off in lala land thinking about the budget. :haha:
Another thing I've done multiple times is I'll be reading someone on my pregnancy app and think "oh, I want to google _____." So I'll click the home button, click on safari, and I've already forgotten what I was going to search!!

Part of my job requires me to listen and chart exactly what someone is saying, and that's been a struggle. :/


----------



## KrissyB

Kat - Congrats on :blue:!! Your DH must be over the moon :D And hopefully you're getting excited about it as well. 

DRJO - Congrats on :pink:!

AFM - Definitely starting to get to that point where my organs are being shifted around too much. Twisting and turning is getting harder by the day. Tomorrow I go in for a regular check up just to hear the HB and check fundal height, but it's always nice to get a little reassurance.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Thank you! :)

Krissy, he is already such a proud daddy and I don't think he's stopped beaming, haha! When we got in the car he said he didn't realize just how much he wanted a son until now. :cloud9: And I am, buying boy clothes has helped. :haha: Target has the cutest lion themed baby boy stuff right now, and there are so many Marvel/DC/Star Wars/Ninja Turtle things... a geek's dream come true, haha.

I'm having the same problem! I rolled over in bed the other night and it felt like I pulled something in my stomach.

Good luck with your appointment! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Kitteh, congrats on the confirmation of boy! I think it really helps you be excited for a certain gender when your DH is too. :flower:

Drjo, congrats on the girl! I know you were hoping for a girl, so I'm happy for you. :)


----------



## busytulip

So exciting seeing everyone feeling their baby's movements...and even some partners. :)

Soon you'll all be past the half way mark :dance:

Krissy-I'm nerding out over your ticker. :D


----------



## Em260

Kitteh - congrats on your baby boy!! Clothes shopping helped me get excited about baby boy too :). 

Drjo - congrats on your baby girl!!

Krissy - I know exactly what you mean, I've been feeling the same the past week. I didn't feel this big this early on with my DD but I guess it's true what they say about the second baby and size.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Thank you! :cloud9:

Em - I hope you'll post stash pictures at some point... I love admiring baby clothes! :haha:

Halfway mark is tomorrow for me, eep!


----------



## drjo718

I went a little overboard buying baby clothes today...but it was all at the consignment store. So for 36 items (some of which are for my cousin) I spent $50. Guess I can't complain about that!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Congrats Kitteh and drjo!!!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Thanks, Flossie! :)

drjo718 - I'm the same way every time I walk into a thrift store. I spent $50 on boy clothes at the beginning of the month when Goodwill had their 50% of sale. (I was able to snag some like-new Calvin Klein, Puma, Carter's, etc brand clothing for $1, so I think I've finally won hubby over to the buying-used side :haha:)

That's not a bad haul! :)


----------



## pinkpassion

I know y'all are saying you're bigger this time around, but is it OK to be smaller?! I still haven't gained any weight, well I'll know for sure Tuesday at my next appointment, according to my scale I'm up 2.5 lbs. But now that the bloat is gone I feel like I have no belly and when I mention it or wear a pregnant shirt people comment how I'm too little and ask if all is ok. With dd1 I was bigger than this and I'd gained way too much by now lol!


----------



## ja14

I had my anatomy scan today! He is about 8-9 ounces. His has such a cute profile. :)
They also told me I have an anterior placenta, which I expected! I have been feeling him for a few weeks though, could even see movement at 17 weeks! But I only feel down low where his feet are. 

He's measuring a little small, less than a week. I think he'll just be a small baby though! I was 5 lbs, and husband was 6 lbs! 

When the holiday sales were going on, I bought a lot of baby clothes at thrift stores! My favorite is Once Upon a Child, so you all should definitely check to see if you have one near you!

I can't believe we all are almost to the half one mark! Time has seemed to go by really fast, but I think it's starting to slow down a little.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Spiffynoodles

ja14 said:


> I can't believe we all are almost to the half one mark! Time has seemed to go by really fast, but I think it's starting to slow down a little.

Just wait until you hit 36 weeks! Then time will craaaaaaawl! :haha: That's great that baby is measuring well and looking good. It's so fun to see them moving around on the ultrasound. :flower:

Pink, if you had gained the same amount of weight as last time and were looking much smaller, I'm be stumped, but I think the difference this time is just the weight gain, and maybe less water-retention. I've looked about the same at this point in my 2nd, 3rd, and this pregnancy, but I've also gained about the same amount of weight each time.

You ladies are making me jealous with all your baby clothes shopping. Seeing as this is my third boy baby is less than three years, I have NO excuse to buy more clothes. But I miss the fun of shopping. :(


----------



## Ganton

Pink, I'm 21 weeks and have gained 3lb, which is actually a 1lb drop compared to last week. By 27 weeks in my last pregnancy, I'd gained 21lb, so a big difference. I feel like I've been eating a little less this pregnancy compared to last but I'm still a little surprised at the small gain. All the check ups I've had (anatomy scan, midwife check at 21 weeks) have been fine so I've just adjusted my maximum weight gain target as I feel that I put on too much with previous pregnancies anyway.


----------



## KrissyB

Somehow I've actually being doing great in the weight gain department. With DD I put on way too much weight, never lost all of it, and then gained some more during the long hard TTC road this time around. But during the pregnancy itself I've done a great job managing weight gain, and have gained a lot less than with DD1 ... but I still think I show much more than I did with DD right now lol. 

Had my 20 week check up today and all is well :) Nice reassurance going into the holidays. The doc did comment on how incredibly active she is though - she could even hear how active just through the doppler.

busy - This ticker makes me smile every week, but this week's is one of my favorites so far :D


----------



## pinkpassion

So adorable ja!! 

I'm there with you spiffy, not allowed to buy clothes as this is our second girl and be born 3 weeks before dd1 turns 2 so same seasons .... but I enjoy seeing other people's purchases and there are some things I'm holding out of dd1's clothes stashes that are special to her, so I'll replace some of those things with things special to dd2!!

I think you are all right. I think it's a difference in staying active and being healthier this time around and eating healthier food this time around!!! And also I've been sick longer this time yoo, which doesn't help. I still have days when I don't feel like eating anything!!!


----------



## Em260

I haven't gained any weight yet but with my DD I had lost ten pounds in the first trimester so I looked even smaller than usual. My belly is bigger this time but I read it's because the muscles are already stretched out from having a previous pregnancy. I looked this size when I was 27 weeks with DD not 17 weeks ;). I should post comparison bump pics. 

I'm so jealous you all have baby clothes consignment stores near you. We don't have any here. Luckily I've managed to score some great Black Friday deals and I'm hoping after Christmas sales will be good too.

Kitteh - I will post a stash pic. The collection is definitely growing :). 

Krissy - congrats on your scan! It's nice to have it done before the holidays so you're not waiting.


----------



## busytulip

Ja glad the scan went well. He has an adorable profile :)

I wouldn't be overly worried about weight gain at this point, there is still plenty of time to balloon up :haha: I personally am one of those that loses weight for the first half, then the last tri I completely 'pop' and look like a whale

Krissy yay! for an active little girl. :dance:

Em you should post comparison pics. I always think it's neat how differently every baby is carried.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

At my 16 week appointment I hadn't gained any weight, and got an earful from the midwife about needing to eat. She didn't believe me when I said I've been eating so much since getting pregnant. :wacko: I didn't gain any weight with DD until the third trimester though, so I'm thinking that just might be normal for me.

ja - he is beautiful! Yay for a great anatomy scan :)

Krissy - awesome to get that reassurance, glad it went well! :)

If this one had been a girl I still would have bought more clothes, but I'm addicted. :haha: Maybe go thru all of the clothes and get rid of any that have stains/holes/fading/etc to make room for more?

Em - definitely post a comparison picture! It's so interesting how there are so many changes between pregnancies. :)

I posted this in my fitness journal the other week, but I'm carrying lower this time around! (I'm also more bump this time around, last time it was mostly fat :rofl:) December '12 and December '15, 17 weeks with DD and 16-18 weeks with Baby Wookie

https://digital-kitten.net/images/preg2/difference17.png


----------



## Alea

Hi everyone!

I have been keeping mummy very busy now that I am teething and being weaned. I am enjoying having new textures but sadly mummy needs to improve her cooking just a little bit as I don't always enjoy what she's giving me! In 3 days I will be 6 months old and I am sure I am at the top of Santa's nice list this year. 

Can you keep a secret? You promise?

I am going to be a big sister! It's still very early days, and mummy and daddy can't quite believe it. They are very excited and thankful to have another baby on the way! 

Wishing you all a happy Christmas,

Lots of love Maisie Grace (and mummy too!) x


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww alea, that's awesome congrats!!! And super cute letter from maisie!!!! :) she sounds adorable!!!! I wish you well in this pregnancy, may it be a very sticky baby!!!!


----------



## drjo718

Congrats alea!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alea, congrats! Sending lots of sticky dust your way! :flower:

Kitteh, that's a good idea, to clear out some clothes to make room for a few new outfits. I got all of my boy clothes from a lady who was done having kids, so I never got to shop for any of it, and some of it I haven't really used, because I don't like it much. So it would be nice to buy some things myself. :)

So today I got some sad news. My SIL had a miscarriage last night. She was 8 weeks along, and I was so looking forward to having our kids around the same time. :(


----------



## sugargully

What a nice letter Alea! It's so good to have you back on the front page.

I have my next scan 12/28. I'm so worried the tech or oh will ruin team yellow for me! How can I put my foot down so the surprise isn't ruined?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Congrats, Alea and Maisie!! Best of luck with this pregnancy and rainbow baby :hugs:

Spiffy - I hope you're able to go do some shopping then! Might be able to find some good sales after the holidays :) And so sorry about your SIL, that must be so hard to go through especially during this time of year :(

sugar - just put your foot down and ask them to turn the monitor when they're checking that area


----------



## Em260

Alea - congratulations!! How exciting!!

Kitteh - such cute bump pics! It's so interesting to see how each pregnancy is carried differently. 

Spiffy - I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL :hugs: That is heartbreaking and such a hard time of year to have that happen. 

Ja - sorry somehow I missed your post earlier. That is such a great scan pic! 

sugargully - Just tell the tech and they will probably turn the screen or tell you to look away when they are scanning. Usually they ask right away if you want to know the sex or not.


----------



## pinkpassion

Sugargully, make sure you tell them right off that bat before they even start that you don't want to know. Our tech just blurted it out without asking first!!!

Spiffy I'm so sorry , that's so hard!!! I hope you can support her and shower her with extra tlc. Maybe a nice meal or something? It doesn't really help with the pain of a loss but takes the load off and allows some time to grieve!!!


----------



## sugargully

Ugh! I'm hoping for no blurting out! I'll def tell them not to tell me up front. I guess I'll have to do that at all future scans for the next oh...5months!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. I asked my SIL if she wanted to drop her kids off with me and have some time alone, but her DH took the day off to be with her today, and made her stay in bed all day yesterday while he watched the kids, so I'm glad he's taking good care of her.

Sugar, my advice is don't look AT ALL if they're scanning below the chest. My tech wasn't even trying to look at the gender with DS2 and he just flashed us really good anyway. :dohh:


----------



## NoodleHelm

Mind if I join? I'm due May 21st, with my first little boy! We are super excited, and can't wait to meet him.

I would really like a place to join where people understand what's going on, and all the motions we go through. My husband doesn't quite understand, but he is being very supportive!


----------



## cookielucylou

Had our 20week scan here yesterday and we think we know what sex baby is but not 100% as baby being very awkward! All is well though which is good


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome NoodleHelm! :wave: Always good to have another "noodle". :winkwink:

Cookie, you can say that and then not tell us! :haha:

As for me, I had contractions every 5-10 minutes all day yesterday, but then I got my shot before going to bed and today...nothing! Gotta love modern medicine. :flower:


----------



## sugargully

Welcome Noodlehelm!


----------



## pinkpassion

Cookie, lol, you must spill the beans!!! Will you be getting a girl this time?!

Welcome noodle!!!

Spiffy, eeekkkkk that would scare the crap out of me! Try to take it easy. I know that's hard with life with little ones!!! Glad all was well today!!!
I had an ob appointment today. My anatomy scan is in 2 weeks! All was well today, except I have to go to the cardiologist Monday since I'm having frequent clusters of heart palpitations. I'm sure all is well but they just want me to get checked out to be sure!! 

Anyone else wish we could fast forward to 35+ weeks?! I'm so ready to meet this little one (at a safe gestation though lol, I want her to be at least 38 weeks) I just enjoy the last 6 ish weeks of pregnancy so much, just feeling them all the time and getting excited at the thought of them being here soon!! Ah I can't wait!!!!


----------



## cookielucylou

We think its a girl :-D


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Welcome, Noodle! :wave:

Yay for a great ultrasound, cookie! :)

Glad the contractions stopped, spiffy. Hopefully he did better with the needle this time. :haha:

Good luck with the cardiologist, Pink! I'm torn between wanting to fast forward and to pause... I'm not ready for the night wake ups again. :blush:

One more week until our anatomy scan and when we get the genetic results back!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Is anyone else's bump deflating? I feel like I'm much smaller than I was last week. :wacko:


----------



## pinkpassion

Kitteh, there are days I think I'm going to explode my bump seems so big, and there are other days my bump is so small I wonder if I'm really 19 weeks :rofl:, today is one of the latter. I feel like there's no possible way for a baby and all the goodies to be in there, there's hardly any evidence. And I'm still in my 00 petite pants, not maternity :shrug:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

:rofl:

Glad it's not just me! (I gave up on my regular pants though, I swear my hips are already bigger)

But seriously... where did it go?! :haha:


Spoiler
https://digital-kitten.net/images/preg2/19weeks1.png https://digital-kitten.net/images/preg2/20weeks1.png


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. Still nice and calm today with only a spattering of contractions. :flower: And Kitteh, he did do better with the needle this time. :haha: Except for some reason there was a ton of blood running down my leg afterwards, so I'm not sure how that happened. :shrug:

Cookie, tentative congrats on your girlie! If they were pretty sure at 20 weeks, I'd count on it, because my boys were pretty dang obvious at that gestation. :winkwink:

Pink, I love the last weeks of pregnancy, too. Labor watch is so fun! It's like being in the TWW again. :haha: Each of my kids has come two weeks earlier than the one before, so I'll start watching for labor signs at 33 weeks this time, though obviously I don't want him to come that soon!

Kitteh, some days I wish my bump would deflate a little. I had a lady the other day say, "So you have 3 and 1/2 kids?" then she looked at my tummy and said, "Or should I say 3 and 3/4th kids?" :dohh:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Merry Christmas lovely ladies xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Merry Christmas eve ladies.. are some people already on Christmas day, not sure with the time changes in different countries. If so merry Christmas to you!!!!


----------



## NZKiwi

Yup its Christmas Day here already, Merry Christmas ladies!!!


----------



## ToughhGal

I'm a smidge late but I'm due may 2nd and we found out a week ago its a boy! I already have a beautiful 14 month old girl. This is a long shot but is anyone here an October bumpkin from 2014? So happy to be joining &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Toughgal, welcome, and YES! I had my little boy October 2014! I was originally due Novemeber, but he came 5 weeks early. :flower:


----------



## ToughhGal

Spiffy! Pregnant together again. I remember speaking to you few times. Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I remember talking to you, too (I think early on in first tri?). Are you excited to be having a boy this time around?


----------



## ToughhGal

Most definitely. I'm nervous about raising a boy though admittedly lol! He was a total surprise. With my daughter, I had to have a little help to conceive but nothing with him. Crazy!


----------



## KrissyB

Hi all! Merry Christmas :xmas16: and Happy Holidays :xmas8: to everybody!
We travel a lot for the holidays so I haven't checked in in a while, but glad to see everyone's still doing well. I'm still chugging along as well - getting LOTS of baby movements now and DH can feel them too. I don't know if it was own excitement about the day or what, but Christmas morning she was just bouncing off the walls! It was a wonderful little reminder of our best present of all :D One week until my next scan, and it's a fancy one - a fetal echocardiogram. Anyone ever had one before?

Anyone have any good plans for New Years?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Krissy, that so exciting that you and DH and feeling so much baby movement. :flower: I'm feeling lots, but I can tell little guy is still breech, because all the kicks are super low down where DH can't feel them.

I've never had a fetal echocardiogram (are they checking up on concerns?) but my regular 20 week anatomy scan is tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to that. :flower:


----------



## febbride2012

we found out on 23rd Dec baby 3 is ....





... our third girl! <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Febbride, congrats on girl #3! :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Awww alea, I'm so very happy for you :hugs: Please keep popping in from time to time to update us on how things are going.

Congrats febbride :)

Hi Toughgal :wave: I remember you as well. Congratulations!

I hope you all had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## NZKiwi

Congrats on having a girl febbride. My scan is next week, I'm not that excited, as after my miscarriages I have a lot of anxiety and the scans make it worse. I mean there is a part of me that is excited but mostly the anxious part rules my brain


----------



## pinkpassion

So I had my cardiologist appointment yesterday. It did NOT go as I had planned, but it was ok. After going over my history and a thorough exam, they ran a 10 second ekg on me. The dr came in and said that there's definitely some abnormality showing so he put me on a 24 hour Holter monitor and I have to return the next day (today) to get it off and have an echocardiogram done. We will go over results of everything on the 6th of January! So one week from tomorrow! I'm not too concerned about it because I know there can be changes with pregnancy and I'm hoping that's all he's seeing but it's best to have all this done to make sure!!

My anatomy scan is in a week from today and I can't wait to see baby girl!! I just want them to tell me she's healthy and whole and has no issues at all!!! I am so worried they will tell me otherwise!!


----------



## bakerh518

NZKiwi that is so normal! :hugs: it is so hard to let go of the anxiety from the miscarriages 

We are a little more than a week from our anatomy scan, were still team yellow but I can't wait to have confirmation that I have an anterior placenta and not a baby with no legs as my crazy preggo brain has convinced me! :dohh:

Hope everyone had wonderful holidays!


----------



## NoodleHelm

Hello ladies!

I hope you have all had a great Hoiday, and ready for the new year. I sure am!!

I have started feeling the baby move more, and it's become actual kicks. DH has gotten to feel a few times. We have started gathering things for the baby. Getting a stock of diapers and wipes, and have almost all of our big items purchased. It is all becoming so real, and I am so excited! I wish we could fast forward a bit.

We are taking a trip in February to see DH&#8217;s family. They are around 10 hours away and we plan on driving, so that should be interesting. I&#8217;m already running to the bathroom every 30 minutes.

Passion, I hope your Cardio Follow-Up goes good, and you hear that everything is normal within reason of pregnancy.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi Ladies:

Congratulations Alea & Maisie on the new pregnancy!:flower:
Hope you all had a nice Xmas. AFM I had the 20 weeks scan on Dec 23rd and confirmed we are having a girl and she was moving a lot as usual and its just a perfect angel! we are extremely happy and told our families for Xmas.
My midwife is very nice and we are looking into a home birth. The next ultrasound will be with another OB/GYN, cause the previous one was not open to a home birth and very pushy about vaccinations and other things that we do not agree with. 
About weight gain I cannot understand how some of you are still small....cause I have put up 5 kg already! I have a big bump I think cause the rest of my body is almost the same (except my breasts).
No way I can fit in my old jeans! Guess every woman is different but am now a bit more conscious of what I eat (very difficult with the overflow of Xmas cookies).
Since I dont check this so often I wish you all a Happy New Year's and all the best for you and your families!


----------



## sugargully

Hi everyone, I hope you all had a great holiday weekend. I had my anatomy scan yesterday. We have tons of pictures and now we wait for the doctors reports. It seems my fears have been have been replaced by hopeful optimism. Almost blindly so. It's the complete opposite of how I was when TTC for all those months. I have faith that baby is healthy and God has a plan for this little one. Oh and we stayed team yellow! Hubby was in a huff with the scanner but she stood up to him and so did I. He admitted he wanted to buy baby's go home outfit and that's why he wants to know. I think that's very paternal of him! Had no idea he has those plans. Now I need to pick his brain and see what other hopes and dreams he has.


----------



## busytulip

With all these scans we should be seeing a lot more piccies ;)
It's very nice to be hearing a lot of positive news.

Praying for your follow up Pink, as well as for those who have upcoming scans and/or are waiting on their report.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, I had to wear a heart monitor for 24 hours when I was younger, because my heart kept skipping a beat. The funny thing is, I had to have an NST with DS1 because he was skipping beats, too, during a check up, but we never saw it happen again. Anyway, I hope everything is okay. :flower:

So good to hear about all the good anatomy scans everyone is having! I've got mine in about 2 hours, so I'll update later. (And I'll include a pic, Busytulip! :winkwink:)


----------



## NZKiwi

Pink, good luck for your results, I hope its just pregnancy related changes and nothing serious. 

Esperanza, I'm planning a home birth too

noodlehalm, lucky that you are feeling so much movement, the flutters have turned into the occasional jab here and there for me, I still think I'm imagining it half the time!

baker, thanks, it is hard. I have an anterior placenta so am having the same problem, I hope it moves place or doesn't interfere to much with feeling movement.


----------



## Ganton

Baker, I was getting worried about lack of movement before my scan as I felt DS1 around 19 weeks and DS2 at 16 weeks, but nothing from this one as I approached 20 weeks. My scan confirmed an anterior placenta and I started to feel movement every evening from 21 weeks. I now feel nice movement a good few times a day, probably not as strongly as I did with my other 2 at this stage, but very definitely there. The lovely nod all low down at the moment so I'm not sure if the placenta is still cushioning movement higher up.

Spiffy, good luck with the scan.

Pink, I hope the test shows that there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Em260

toughgal - welcome! 

spiffy - good luck today for your scan. 

pink - I hope everything comes back okay at your followup. Hopefully it's just pregnancy related. 

NZ - I have the same issue with scans. It's nice once I see the baby and everything is ok but the days leading up to it I always feel more nervous and anxious. With my DD that feeling started to lessen as time went on so hopefully it will be the same for you. 

Afm - Last week I had a little scare with some bleeding but luckily after getting an ultrasound everything looked fine and there was no obvious reason for the bleeding. And now it's completely gone so that's a relief. 

Hope everyone had a nice holiday. I can't believe it's almost 2016! Somehow entering the year that my little guy will be born has made me realize time is moving so fast. I still have a lot to do before he is here!


----------



## febbride2012

loving the holidays, made the decision about maternity leave and will start on 11th april


----------



## Em260

Febbride - that's great about your maternity leave! Congrats on baby girl #3! You're living my dream haha. I've always said I want 3 girls :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry for the late update! Everything looked great yesterday. The placental lakes they wanted to check up on still look fine and my cervical length is still great. So no worries there. Here's a cute little 3D picture we got where he has his hand on his forehead. Also, here's my 20 week bump. :flower:

Em, I'm glad the bleeding stopped and there was no worrying cause of it.

For those of you with anterior placentas, I had one the last two pregnancies and still felt awesome movements, and DH could feel them by about 24 weeks. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20151229_13_39_49_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6









AdobePhotoshopExpress_e73810cdc1fa4a44b75f61f1c823efe2.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## busytulip

Cute bump Spiffy! He's adorable :) Glad the scan went well and they didn't find any concerns. 

Congrats on all those hitting the half-way mark


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - what a cute little guy!! It's so neat to see 3D. And your bump looks great! Glad everything else looked good at the scan too.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies :wave: a few of you may remember me from thge start of the thread. I have been quietly watching all your updates and excitement and now very excited to say I had a bfp again! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time. Happy new year ladies xx


----------



## NZKiwi

Congrats Mrs Max, happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## bakerh518

Oh mrsmax I'm so happy to hear of your new bfp!! :hugs: praying for a healthy beanie!


----------



## Smanderson

Congratulations MrsMax x


----------



## busytulip

Congrats mrsmax :dance:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks ladies. I can't believe you are at thge halfway mark! How time flies. :kiss:


----------



## ja14

Congratulations, Mrsmax! I hope everything goes perfectly for you this time around.

I'm hoping to not return to work after baby is born, but I'll really get a better idea if that will actually work out these next couple months. Starting today, every pay check I get will go directly into our savings account, and we will only be living off of husband's check. We also recently started budgeting so we can keep better track of our spending.

Anyone thinking about childbirth classes yet? I would love to go to classes, but with our schedules I think it will be nearly impossible. I am looking into Birth Boot Camp online classes though! Everything I've read about it so far seems great, so I will more than likely do it, but haven't committed to it yet.


----------



## NZKiwi

I have booked on for classes already, they try to get you in as close to your due date as possible and mine start in April and finish the week of my due date, which seemed a little weird to me. The classes I have enrolled in have a home birth focus and also focus on post natal support networks, which is good as I don't have any friends in my city with children, so am hoping to make some mummy friends


----------



## busytulip

I've never taken childbirth classes, I would however highly recommend taking infant/child CPR.


----------



## bakerh518

I second the cpr/first aide

We didn't do any classes last time around (even before we discovered we'd be forced into a csection with a breech baby) but I do VERY highly recommend the spiritual guide to midwifery by Ina May (quite simply the most amazing midwife out there)

I also watched empowering videoes of births online!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, mrsmax! Lots and lots of sticky dust this time! :flower:

I took a basic childbirth and infant care class through my hospital with the first one, and honestly, I already knew everything they told me because of my own research online. :haha: But it was good for DH, I think. :flower:


----------



## NZKiwi

oh yes infant and child CPR is something we will definitely be doing, I used to work at the Red Cross, and used to have a current certificate but since leaving I have let it lapse. Here in NZ they do special infant and child classes for new parents and caregivers.

being a ftm I don't know anything, even how to change a baby etc, so I'm looking forward to that part the most. I also have been watching positive birth videos, it actually freaks me out less to see what is involved!


----------



## ja14

I've read/watched a ton of things online! I've also read bits and pieces of Ina May's Guide to Childbirth. 
I think a class would be helpful in helping me feel more confident in attempting a natural birth, because I don't know anyone personally who has. I also think it will be helpful for OH to learn some techniques in helping me through labor, otherwise I think he'd just get on my nerves :haha:

I have to be CPR certified for my job, so I'm up to date on that, but I may consider an infant care class. Again, probably more for OH than myself, haha.


----------



## drjo718

As a labor nurse, I find that patients have much more success in their desire for a natural non-medicated birth when they are prepared. I would highly recommend birthing classes and certainly a comfort measures class if one is offered near you. And bring your support person with you. Obviously nothing will prepare you 100%, especially if you are having your first baby, but preparation and education are essential. :)


----------



## cookielucylou

I've never bothered with any classes, had both my boys completely natural. We are built to do this, believe that you can do it


----------



## busytulip

Spiffy have you ever heard of siblings classes? I always thought they'd be kind of neat-but I could never justify the cost. :haha:

drjo I didn't realize you were a L&D nurse, I've been as well. Our hospital births the most babies in a tri-state area :)


----------



## drjo718

Busy, where are you located? I'm in Des Moines. My hospital is one of two major hospitals in the area. We have about 3500 births a year on my unit and do most of the the high risk management within a 2-4 hour radius. So fun to know someone else here is in l&d!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Busy, I've never heard of sibling classes, but that would be neat! The only problem is, mine are so little still that I don't think they'd get much out of a class (except maybe DD, but she's a pro by now. :haha:)

Drjo and Busy, that's so cool that you ladies are/were L&D nurses! If I could go back in time, I think I might have become a midwife or OB or L&D nurse. I love learning all things pregnancy and birth related and I'm the one that all my friends text and call when they have questions. I've had multiple people ask me if I've been to med school because of how familiar I am with almost every pregnancy condition out there. :dohh:


----------



## busytulip

I'm in Wichita, KS they deliver over 6,000 babies a year at the hospital where I used to work. :D I've been a SAHM since March 2014 but try my best to stay as knowledgeable as possible and up to date as far as my licenses and what is EBP. Some days I miss it, but I can't imagine not being around for my kiddos. I adore them more than anything.
Spiffy I have always wanted to be a midwife, unfortunately there hasn't been much interest for midwives in our area (at least not until recently). Plus liability insurance is astronomical.


----------



## drjo718

I'd love to be a SAHM but it's just not in the budget right now. Doesn't help that iowa is the lowest paying state or territory for nurses :(. I am planning to go part time and pick up extra shifts as needed, though. Plus my mom is providing free childcare so I don't really have that as a reason not to work. I have wanted to be a midwife for several years now, and love our midwives who deliver at my hospital, but I'm going to focus on having a family for awhile. I'm 31 and want to have more than one child if we can, so earning my masters degree will wait.


----------



## busytulip

My DH has asked if I'd like to go back for my doctorate and I'm just not ready. I think I like the idea of being home solely for my kids. I'm really blessed that we do okay without a second income-sure we don't have all our 'wants' but I can live with that if it means that I'm not missing out on my children growing up. It goes way too fast! Plus I have a few friends who are in the doctorate program now and they are always posting to FB how exhausted they are, doesn't make me feel like running out and signing up. :haha:
That must be really nice to be close (geographically and in your relationship) to your mom and garner free child care. We've never had that option. My mom and I have a 'rocky' relationship and DH's mom lives in another state (plus she works).

It does make me curious though, how many of you ladies will be staying home with your babies after?
And for those of you who will be returning to work, how long of a leave will you be able to take?


----------



## crystal8

In Canada we can take up to 1 year with an income supplement (it's basically the equivalent of unemployment insurance). Part of that year can be divided between the two parents. DH and I are still trying to decide how to divide up time as he very much wants some time at home as well. I will definitely be going back to teaching (I teach high school science) so we have started researching good daycares in our area.


----------



## sugargully

I'd like to stay home but it's not an option for us. So much of hubby's income goes to child support that he can't support us. 

I'll get about 12 weeks off. Only b/c I'm a teacher and baby's coming close to the end of the school year. 

I'm hoping to try for number 2 in the fall in hopes of getting the same time off in the summer of 2017.


----------



## bakerh518

Ive been a sahm since three months before my son was born! I am VERY fortunate that my husband and i were able to make it work, sometimes it is a struggle but we couldn't imagine it any other way!

I admire working mommas! :hugs: I honestly don't know how you do it!! Some days i feel like i can't get out of my own way to do the dishes never mind go to work, THEN care for my child AND then do the dishes... :sleep: 

My dh will get a month paternity leave when the baby comes, which was HEAVENLY when our son was born :cloud9: We are pretty excited about it this year :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've been a SAHM since my first was born, and for us, it's not financial feasible for me to go to work, because we'd spend more on childcare than I would make! :dohh: (I'm a teacher, and Utah is one of the lowest paying states for teachers). Both mine and DH's parents live nearby, but all of them work, so they've never been an option for childcare. Plus, when DH and I got married, we decided that we wanted me to be at home with the kids if at all possible, and we were willing to scrimp to make it happen if need be. Thankfully, DH seems to get a raise every time we have a baby, so we've been doing okay.


----------



## crystal8

I am very lucky that my dh does almost all the cooking and most of the dishes. :blush: I do the rest of the cleaning. I hope to be able to balance things ok, especially with dh being so involved. I really really love what I do so I can't imagine giving it up completely plus well financially I am the bigger income earner so it would be really difficult for us. If in the future someone needed to stay home dh would probably want the spot anyway. I am really impressed by SAHMs though! My best friend is one and she loves it. I think it's great these days that people have so many options to find what works best for their family. :thumbup:


----------



## crystal8

Spiffynoodles said:


> I've been a SAHM since my first was born, and for us, it's not financial feasible for me to go to work, because we'd spend more on childcare than I would make! :dohh: (I'm a teacher, and Utah is one of the lowest paying states for teachers). Both mine and DH's parents live nearby, but all of them work, so they've never been an option for childcare. Plus, when DH and I got married, we decided that we wanted me to be at home with the kids if at all possible, and we were willing to scrimp to make it happen if need be. Thankfully, DH seems to get a raise every time we have a baby, so we've been doing okay.

It makes me mad when I hear about what teachers are paid in the U.S. :growlmad: But I'm glad you've been able to make things work so that everyone's happy.


----------



## ja14

I mentioned before I'm hoping to stay at home. I know I'd have a little money over if I worked, but a large chunk of it would be spent on childcare. I feel like I could utilize our money better if I wasn't working, and I have a few different ways I plan to make a small amount of money at home. So I really feel like it won't be worth it for me to go back to my full time job.


----------



## NZKiwi

In NZ we can take up to a year off, and your work place has to hold your job for you, unfortunately only 18 weeks of that is paid, and its paid by the govt, so for most people a massive pay cut, but its better than nothing. 

We earn good money combined and are saving as much as we can so I can take unpaid leave until seahorsey is 7 months, which is when I will return to full-time work. Even though half of my salary will go to daycare it will enable us to keep saving. I wish I could be a sahm but its just not financially possible, with some other life goals we have in mond. I also just finished my post grad quals and my job is in the industry I trained for (Museum and heritage, I work in archives) and its a competitive industry and hard to get jobs. I'm one of the few from my class to have gotten work in the industry. I might have a sneaky look for part time museum jobs while I'm on mat leave though :) doesn't hurt to look! 

I agree, I think whatever works for your family is what is best. I just wish the role of parenting was looked more favourably upon by govts and legislators so people had more of a choice and finances weren't suchvq consideration in maternity leave


----------



## NZKiwi

(Excuse typos please, am on my phone)


----------



## Flossie_Aus

We live on an estate and our business (brewery, restaurant, function facilities) is ~50 metres from the house. So hubby will take a few days off to settle, then he can return to work yet never truly leave home. Plus whenever I'm ready I can return to work (events planning) and take Bub with me. Having your own business is so hard sometimes, but I do like this perk lol!


----------



## drjo718

We only get 4 weeks paid at 60%, but my job is held for 13 weeks. I'm also required to drain my vacation time bank and even then that won't come close to covering my time off. :( DH doesn't get any leave and it'll be their busy time at the resort so he won't have any days off.


----------



## TTDuck

I'm going back to work even though I would love to stay home, but I already reduced my hours to 32 instead of 40 already and get to work from home 1-2 days. I'm an engineer so make a decent income. Unfortunately I live in California so a lot of my husbands income goes to the mortgage making mine a bit more necessary for the basics. We could make it work (maybe...) if I went down to part time  the hard part is the health insurance which is under my job since it's lot cheaper that way. Not sure how we would do with the health insurance under my husband. Our goal is to keep me working at my current level until we have a 3rd baby then switching to part time. Hoping this one is an easy baby so I can have the next spaced more closely! :haha:

Im planning on taking about 3 months off including 2 weeks before for this one. I did 2 months after my first and didn't take any time off before, but with a toddler around I'll probably want more. In California you get up to 4 weeks of short term disability (55% of your normal pay) before the baby is born (they usually start at 2 weeks before the due date in case the baby is late), 6 weeks of STD after a normal birth (8 weeks for c-section), and then 6 weeks of family leave time which can be used at any time in the following year. I spaced my family leave out for vacations/holidays with my first so I'll do the same with whatever time I have!


----------



## TTDuck

and my anatomy scan is tomorrow! yay!


----------



## TTDuck

spiffy - I was just in Utah last week visiting my family! (they left me a few years ago because of the crappy economy here). The snow and cold reminded me why we are paying the horrible home prices down here! lol!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTDuck, yep, it's definitely cold and snowy here! I don't mind it before Christmas, but once January hits, I'm ready for it to be gone. :haha: Good luck at your anatomy scan tomorrow!

Drjo, that's horrible! My DH only got 3 days off with his last job, and that was rough. His new job lets him take a week, which is better, but still doesn't seem quite long enough! I can't imagine having your DH get no time off. :nope:

Crystal, the teacher pay in the US is seriously screwed up. :growlmad:


----------



## cookielucylou

I've been a SAHM for 5 years now since the eldest was born, thats partly why we decided to have all 3 fairly close together. 
Its going to be odd finding a job in a few years :-/


----------



## Em260

It's so interesting to see what everyone does for a living and what the plan is for after baby is born. I'm a dentist so I'll be taking a year off after this baby is born and then hopefully starting my own practice. I didn't get to stay home with my DD as long as I would have liked because I was still in dental school and I'm still bitter about that :sad1:. I feel like I missed out on so much with her. 

I'll be relishing the SAHM position while it lasts and then hopefully transition into working full time easily because my DD will be in preschool at that point and my DS will be older. It was so hard for me to leave DD when she was so little. I think if she had been at least a year old I would have felt better about everything. We do have a wonderful nanny that's been with us since DD was an infant, so I'm lucky in that regard, and she will be helping us once I'm back to work. 

I wish I could just be a stay at home mom forever but DH is not on board with that at all (even though we could easily live on his income alone) and I have student loan debt from dental school up to my eyeballs :wacko:

DH didn't take any time off when I had my DD and probably won't this time either because he owns his own business and spring is his busy season.


----------



## Em260

mrsmax said:


> Hi ladies :wave: a few of you may remember me from thge start of the thread. I have been quietly watching all your updates and excitement and now very excited to say I had a bfp again! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time. Happy new year ladies xx

Congratulations Mrsmax!! I'm so happy for you!! Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months!


----------



## NZKiwi

Good luck at your scan ttduck

Agree Em, it is interesting to see what everyone does!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em260 said:


> I wish I could just be a stay at home mom forever but DH is not on board with that at all (even though we could easily live on his income alone).

That makes me sad. :( Do you mind me asking why he doesn't want you home with the kids?


----------



## Em260

Spiffynoodles said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could just be a stay at home mom forever but DH is not on board with that at all (even though we could easily live on his income alone).
> 
> That makes me sad. :( Do you mind me asking why he doesn't want you home with the kids?Click to expand...

Trust me, it makes me sad too. However, I did a total 180 when I had my DD. Prior to that I was a full time working professional and then in dental school. I always planned to be a working mom and that was what we agreed to and I guess that was the person he thought he married. Once I had my DD I realized I did not want be away from her. I think if I really put my foot down he would go along with whatever I want to do, but I worry that he would eventually resent the fact that I'm not bringing in any income. 

And then there is the student loan debt from dental school. It's really not fair for him to shoulder that burden since it was my (poor) decision to go to dental school. I'm really envious of women who get to be stay at home moms though!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em, I'm so sorry. :hugs: Maybe in time he'll change his mind. :hugs:


----------



## TTDuck

Found out at my scan today I have a low placenta (placenta previa). Baby looked good and was moving around a lot though! I'll have another scan at my next appointment to check the position. I take a while to show so I hope it'll be enough for the placenta to go higher! Here's a big yawn picture :haha: the face shots freak my husband out! Lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NZKiwi

Just had my scan. We are having a boy, I'm so happy!!!


----------



## bakerh518

Em I'm so sorry your husband isn't on board with you staying home, we have the agreement that eventually i will go back to work but not until our children don't need me at home, maybe he would be open to something like that? Even a year or two at home :hugs: 

Congrats NZKwiw! Boys are splendid! 

TTDUCK i hope your placenta moves on up! 


AFM we have our big ultrasound friday! :yipee: SO excited and nervous! Nervous for the baby's health but also for the tech to keep the gender a secret! Hubby is SO nervous they will tell us on accident! :wacko:


----------



## pinkpassion

Baby Elizabeth is extremely active, she had a hard time getting all the shots, but all is well! Her arms and legs measured exactly spot on 21 weeks and her head and belly measured small so not sure what that means. But overall I think she looked good. The tech said she wasn't allowed to say but said if something was really wrong I wouldn't leave without talking to someone so I assume I anything was majorly wrong I would have heard. I'm so thankful she is well!! Here are a few pics!!!
 



Attached Files:







1.5.16_0013.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









1.5.16_0014.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3









1.5.16_0009.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3









1.5.16_0001.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3









1.5.16_0000.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bakerh518

Lovely scan photos!!! You got so many! (our techs are so stingy!) Hurray for a healthy baby!


----------



## NZKiwi

Wow lots of great shots there! And glad to hear baby is healthy. I haven't even looked at my photos yet as I had to go back to work, looking forward to going through them with dh tonight


----------



## pinkpassion

I can't believe we are so far already. Time is really flying!!


----------



## TTDuck

Baker hope the surprise isn't blown! 

I never get many pictures but the baby was moving too much to get much. Got a nice foot shot though! 

Congrats nzkiwi! &#128522;


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm so far behind with everyone, eep - hope everyone's pregnancy is going well! :blush:

I love how diverse our group is with the different jobs! I handled insurance claims before I had DD, but quit to be a SAHM after she was born since I couldn't handle being away from her. Plus we move where the government tells us to go, so I had to leave that job anyway. I found a way to work part-time from home though, so I feel like it's the best of both worlds! :cloud9:

TTDuck - hope your placenta moves up for you! Still plenty of time :)

NZKiwi - congrats and welcome to Team Blue!! :happydance:

pink - lovely scan photos, glad she's healthy! Love the name too, if we have another girl that's going to be the middle name!


I had my anatomy scan a few hours before my last appointment so I have to wait until February to get the results. He was very active during it though and made the tech work for the measurements! They sent us home with a CD of images and videos from it, which was a pleasant surprise.

The genetic blood test came back all normal, but turns out I'm a carrier for cystic fibrosis. Complete shock since I don't know anyone in our family with it! Just waiting for hubby's test to come back to see if we have anything to worry about or not. :coffee:


Has anyone started to decorate their nursery/baby space yet? We put the crib up this week!


----------



## pinkpassion

The foot shot I have of her looks weird, I am worrying myself over it.. it doesn't look clubbed or anything just weird!!! 

We've starred on the nursery. Will work more on it now that the holidays are over and I have more time and energy to focus on it lol!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTDuck, it sounds like the majority of placenta previa cases remedy themselves before birth, so I wouldn't worry too much. :flower:

NZKiwi, congrats on your boy!

Pink, love the pictures. Glad all was well with your little Elizabeth. :flower:

Baker, good luck with your anatomy scan. Like I said before, you look away anytime you think the baby's bits MIGHT be in the shot, and you should be good. :winkwink:

Kitteh, how strange to find out you're a CF carrier when no one else in your family has it. However, the odds that your hubby is too, are low. :hugs:

As for the nursery, we still have a baby in there, so nothing really needs to be done. :haha:


----------



## bakerh518

No nursery for us as we cosleep and room share, but we do need to get another crib! (we will have one sidecarred on each side! :wacko:) 

Sorry to hear you are a cf carrier :hugs: Hopefully your dh's test will come back quickly so you don't need to worry about it :hugs:

Spiffynoodles: will your baby stay in the nursery with the new baby? Or will he move out before the newborn goes in?


----------



## nicole6212

ttduck- I have a low placenta as well. Found out at 18weeks, and hoping it will show improvement at my next scan on the 18th (24 weeks). Fingers crossed for both of us! 

Congrats to all you ladies who have gotten to know the gender of your babies! Such exciting news :) 

My husband is a SAHD, but I'll be taking a year off to spend with our new little one, luckily in Ontario, I can have a year paid at 60%. I might have to go back early depending on finances though, but really hoping I can swing it.


----------



## Ganton

We also have a baby in our nursery at the moment. He did share with his big brother for a while, but they were disturbing each other and DS1 could do with the sleep while he gets used to having completely dropped his nap, so we separated them again.

I'm not going to worry about it until after the new baby is here. I ordered my co-sleeping crib last night so the baby will be in with me for the first 6 months. If my 2 boys are ready to share again when the baby is a few months old then we'll put them back in together to free up the nursery, otherwise we'll consider whether we need to turn our guest room into a room for one of the kids instead. We haven't had guests stay for ages and it's unlikely that anyone will want to stay with us when we have 3 young kids so it's a wasted room at the moment anyway.

It's nice to see all the scan news and photos coking through. My next milestone is v-day tomorrow


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow we already have some V-dayers!!! Well hot dog, that's the biggest milestone of pregnancy in my opinion (besides birth haha) because baby could actually survive and I feel like medical professionals will put in more work to save baby at that point and beyond!!!!
CONGRATS to all v-day ladies and upcoming v-days!!!!


----------



## NZKiwi

Yeah woohoo vday!! Exciting! That's my next countdown. 

Kitteh, sorry to read you are a carrier for cf, I hope dhs results come back with the all clear


----------



## NZKiwi

Oh and the ladies with the low placenta's, fx they move for you!


----------



## Em260

Baker - thanks, I'm planning to stay home for one year at least so I'm incredibly grateful for that. Good luck at your scan on Friday!

NZkiwi - congrats on your baby boy! 

TTDuck - did they tell you whether you have a complete or partial previa? I had a complete previa with DD but it moved by 30 weeks. It seems like it almost always moves, especially if it's not a complete previa.

Ganton - congrats on Vday! That is a huge milestone!

Kitteh - sorry to hear about the test results. I hope the results come back quickly with DH not being a carrier. 

We are moving at the end of next month so I'll be waiting until then to set things up. I did start looking at cribs though because my DD is still in her crib and I'm planning to leave her in there as long as possible. We're building a house but it's not going to be ready until late August so we will be staying in a 2bdrm apartment until then. So we're going to have the baby in our room until that happens. We had DD in her crib in her own room from day one so I hope it won't be too difficult of a transition once we move this baby into his own room.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Baker, we have two rooms with cribs (one for each of our boys) so what we'll do is move the new baby into the crib upstairs, move our 1 year old into the crib downstairs, and move my 2 year old into a big bed in my daughter's room (I really, really hope they do okay with sharing, since we don't have another option!). My only dilemma now is, do I transition everyone early so they have time to adjust before the new baby comes, or do I wait and do it after baby comes, since let's face it, I won't be sleeping then anyway. :haha::dohh:

Ganton, I can't believe you're hitting V-day tomorrow! (I think you're the farthest along in our group, right?) That's definitely my next milestone. After that, I have my 32 week scan to look forward to, and then 35 weeks, which is when my last baby was born.

Em, we usually put our kids into cribs in their own room about a month after birth, but with DS1, we were living with my in-laws, so he didn't have a room for awhile, which meant we transitioned him at 6 months instead. I didn't notice much of a difference between him others that we moved sooner, so you should be fine. I don't think it starts to get difficult until they're a little older, and they start to feel attached to sleeping in your room.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Thanks, ladies! :hugs:

Happy early V-Day, Ganton! So exciting that we're all almost to that point now!

We're also keeping baby in our room for the first 9 months (just re-signed our lease on our 2 bedroom today), so we're re-doing our whole bedroom with Star Wars things. Anxiously awaiting our tax return so I can buy everything else. :rofl:

Em - we didn't transition DD to her own room until she was a year old, and she had no problem with the adjustment. :flower:


----------



## Em260

Kitteh and Spiffy - thanks! It's good to know it won't be a bid deal to have him in the same room with us for a while. Honestly it seems easier to me to be able to just reach over and grab him for middle of the night feedings. Even though our apartment is small, having to get out of bed and go get my DD seemed so difficult when I was so tired in those newborn days haha.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Exactly! So much easier having them right there then having to leave the room and wander to another bedroom. I'm one of those women that compulsively checks to make sure they're breathing multiple times at night anyway, so that would be a lot of walking back and forth. :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em, I agree, when you're breastfeeding, it is so much easier to reach over and grab baby for a feeding at night. I formula fed my last baby from birth (after a really traumatic BFing experience with my first son, I couldn't face the thought of doing it again) so going to his room was not a big deal since I had to go to the kitchen anyway for a bottle.

I'll most likely be formula feeding this one, too, since I actually enjoyed my last son when he was a newborn (I know that sounds sad, but I really didn't enjoy my first two as newborns because of breastfeeding) and also because there's a chance we'll be having another preemie. My last son came home with me from the hospital, despite being born at 35+0, but my pediatrician said if I'd been breastfeeding, he likely wouldn't have been discharged for another week or two.

Is anyone else planning on formula feeding?


----------



## NZKiwi

I will try breastfeeding and see how it goes, if it doesn't work I have no qualms about switching to formula, I think there is so much pressure on mums that the last thing women need is the added pressure from people insisting you bf at all costs, at the end of the day, what baby needs is a happy relaxed mum. I'm all for doing what works for you in your situation.


----------



## pinkpassion

I successfully ebf dd for 16 months. Such a beautiful thing.. not without its challenges but extremely worth it.. can't wait to do it all over again!!!

DD2 will also room with us for the first 6 months or so. DD stayed with us 9 months and although she did fine transitioning I think it was a little too long because she started getting restless and waking up every hour. Once we switched her to her room she slept fine!

Can't wait for us to all meet our LO's!!!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

We're also going straight to formula! DD was exclusively formula fed, and it was such an amazing and wonderful bonding experience, and so relaxing. Being able to share those night feedings with hubby during the first few weeks saved my sanity, because I don't do well as a sleep deprived zombie. :coffee: (we're hoping he'll be able to take 4 weeks off on paid leave, but still waiting on them to sign off on his leave request) We did those ready to feed nursers at the beginning, and she took her regular bottles room temperature so we just kept supplies in the room so when she woke up one of us would roll over, mix the bottle, and then feed. Really hoping Baby Wookie is as easy as his sister was as a newborn. :haha:


----------



## EstelSeren

So, I've been awol for a while! In the last 8 weeks we've had my eldest's 4th birthday and Yule so I've been enjoying some downtime and hubby having 2 weeks holiday after the rush to get everything ready!
I'm still waiting, somewhat impatiently, for my 20 week scan! Luckily it's not too much longer as it's on Tuesday morning! Very much looking forward to seeing baby again, probably for the last time before they're born, and hopefully finding out sex! 
Baby is crazily active! I've been feeling little bits of movement every so often since 9 or 10 weeks but now I can feel movement from the outside, my tummy moves with each kick and it's pretty constant when I'm relaxing! Unfortunately that means that falling asleep is difficult sometimes and I'm even being woken up by baby kicking, which means I'm pretty tired a lot of the time!

Beca :wave:


----------



## NoodleHelm

Hello everyone!

We are also going to try and breast feed from the beginning, and I'd like to for the first year if not longer. However, if it doesn't work out I won't be super upset about it. I'm kind of fearful about all that it entails, so I'm trying not to stress about it.

Baby has been SO low, it hurts to stand up. He keeps kicking me straight in the cervix and I have to brace myself everytime he does it. Anyone else going through this? Have you found anything that helps the discomfort?


----------



## bakerh518

LOVE to hear the no judgement about breastfeeding or formula! :hugs: what an awesome bunch we've got here!! 

Noodlehelm: when the baby is really low, you can get on your hands and knees and rock gentlly side to side and up and down; also flex and relax your spine while your down there, it opens up your uterus and give the baby more room to move up so you can be more comfortable! At least for now! :haha:


Ultrasound today!! Went perfectly!! We were quite nervous for the team yellow but ado at my ds ultrasound he had a brain cyst and a mark in his bowl, both which were markers for trisomy 13 (a nearly 100% fatale disorder) so that was very stressful then... But today was perfect!! Baby was healthy and wiggly! Tech confirmed my suspicion about the anterior placenta and the baby is measuring right on for my dates! Today the baby is 1lbs13oz! 

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j351/baker_h/49B1299F-7834-40D3-BA14-30B4D983D64C.jpg

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j351/baker_h/041BD7D1-B1A3-4633-94D6-563ED81A759E.jpg


----------



## pinkpassion

I wonder why there is such a large difference in weights? My tech said at exactly 21 weeks my baby weighed 13 oz... should I worry that she's so small?!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, 13oz is a more typical weight for 20 weeks. Mine was estimated to be 13oz, too. :flower:

It is really nice not to have anyone bash my decision not to breastfeed. With DS1 he had a good latch (or so I was told By a lactation consultant) but I was still in pain for 8 weeks, and then DS went on a 6 week nursing strike, where he would arch his back and scream every time I tried to feed him, which made me so anxious that my let-down would take forever, which increased DS's agitation. And on top of all this, DS would eat every two hours day and night, even at 4 months old, and was still dropping weight percentiles. So after 4.5 months of crying every day, I finally gave up and switched to formula. It was an awful experience. It makes me so happy to hear that other moms have great experiences, but it was making me miserable and depressed so formula is a better option for us. Thanks for being supportive, ladies. :flower:

Baker, what an adorable little baby you have! Do you and DH have a guess at what gender you think baby is?


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes baker your little one is adorable!!!!


----------



## TTDuck

Nicole hope yours moves too! 
Em my doc just said d it was low. And basically told me to take it easy until we see it move up. 

I still had my daughters crib set up from her transition to a normal bed. Just need to fix some of the bedding. I'll hace the baby is my room at first though because it's so much easier. And I'm not sure how my toddler will adjust the sharing a room!


----------



## TTDuck

I'm planning on breastfeeding (so much cheaper lol!) but will supplement or use formula if needed. I dried up around 6 months with DD but she had a sensitive tummy so I was able to help her make the switch to formula with some frozen milk. Pumping when I go back to work is the hard part for me!


----------



## NZKiwi

Yeah I was reading up about policy for breastfeeding at work, and your workplace has to provide somewhere comfortable (is and not the toilet) plus access to a fridge or cool bag to store breast milk in as as well as adequate breaks in which to pump. But even then I could imagine its a bit of a hassle


----------



## sugargully

Hi everyone, I haven't posted in a while. 

Noodlehelm I'm having those exact same issues. I'm worried baby just doesn't have enough room. Im going to try Bakers advice so lo can move up a little. It weird at the last appt. baby was by my belly button. Then on Monday I felt tons of movement and little one dropped way down low. Sitting becomes uncomfortable and my bladder must be baby's pillow. 

I'm going to breast feed. If it doesn't work for some reason I'll pump exclusively. I'm trying to stay as low cost with this one as possible. I don't want Dh to think we can't afford to have another baby soon after.


----------



## bakerh518

I know our little one is in the 55th percentile for weight so maybe slightly above average makes a huge difference right now? I know with my ds he was 48th percentile and he was born just under 7lbs :shrug: Im sure all the babies are right on track unless your doctor says something otherwise! :hugs: 

I did ebf, however i know PLENTY of people that were unable to bf, didn't want to, or wanted to and it didn't work out, its really a personal decision. Theres so much breast is best hype it really pisses me off, yes i choose to ebf, however i don't think my decision should in any way effect any one elses, except maybe empower them to make theirs! :hugs: 

Thanks, we are pretty partial to the little bean too :cloud9: Cant believe so many people are over half way! :shock:


----------



## drjo718

24 weeks! Woohoo!


----------



## NZKiwi

Happy V day!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy Vday!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

They are adorable, baker! Yay for a great ultrasound! :)

Happy V-Day, drjo!

I agree, I'm glad how supportive this group is. I hate how much fighting there is in some of the baby/mommy groups, when we're all just trying to do what's best for our children in our own situations. It's a nice change! :cloud9:


----------



## busytulip

Agreed, this is a really nice group of ladies. :friends:

Congrats to our ladies that are reaching their V-day milestone!


----------



## sugargully

Happy V-Day drjo!


----------



## NoodleHelm

Happy V Day to all the ladies reaching it! 21w2d here.

Sugar, I know the feeling. At my anatomy scan it seems she kept the doppler up above my belly button for his head, but he keeps feet his down super low resting on my bladder. I am up every hour at night. Told DH that it would be more comfy to just sleep in the tub. LOL!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy V-day yesterday, Drjo! Only 2 more weeks for me! :flower:

I'm with you, Noodlehelm. This baby likes to kick me down low. All my other babies were head down at 20 weeks, and stayed that way until birth, but this one thinks breech is a much better position to be in. :dohh:


----------



## ja14

So I'm currently waiting on a call back from my midwife, and I hope I'm just over reacting!

In the time of 1 1/2 hours, I've had 6 Braxton hicks contractions. They weren't painful, but I think they were more uncomfortable than I've experienced them before. 
Also, this could be totally unrelated, but my face/ ears have been flushed/ blotchy red and I have no idea why! I've had a swollen lymph node for a few days, so I wonder if it's some kind of infection? No fever though. 

I also checked myself a couple days ago (I did it very cautiously, and I was already experiencing some of this, so don't tell me I did/ I am going to give myself an infection..), and I am at least 1 cm dilated, at least on the outside.
All these things together have me really concerned, so I want to go get checked out! Just waiting to hear back to hear their opinions.

Edit to add-
So, I just got off the phone, and I'm really disappointed it what I heard. At first she tried to tell me that since I'm not even 23 weeks, she doubts they are Braxton hicks, and I'm just experiencing normal pregnancy stretching- or something. She said it's probably way to early to be preterm labor, and if it were they wouldn't give me any medicine to stop it since I'm not at a viable gestational age (which doesn't make sense to me... I know it's not viable, so that's why you'd give me medicine? Then she was telling me more about Braxton hicks and saying they would need to be 40-60 seconds and being felt in all four quads. I told her my entire uterus felt rock hard, that's why I was pretty sure they were braxton hicks, and they were lasting at least 30 seconds, but I hadn't been timing them. She said since I could talk through them, blah blah blah i was probably fine. Told her my mother experienced preterm labor, and went on bedrest at four months pregnant. She seemed (or acted) a little more concerned then, and looked at my ultrasound to see my cervix, said it was nice and long. Told me I could come to the office in the morning to be checked if I wanted. Tonight, if I felt like things weren't changing I could come to L & D, but told me it would probably taken a long time. Kind of made it seem like there was no point.
Since I'm an hour away, I asked if I should go to my local hospital and get check, and she said no real quick saying they wouldn't have my file, or be able to do anything if it were actually preterm labor anyways. (which she basically told they wouldn't do anything either, so I don't see the difference..)
This wasn't my actual midwife, but someone on the same team. At this point, I don't really think I'm in preterm labor, but I'm really frustrated at her attitude toward it.


----------



## NZKiwi

Scary, you are doing the right thing, I hope it turns out to be nothing, *hug* keep us posted


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Oh wow, ja, that's horrible. Can you call back and see if you can get someone else? If you are really worried definitely go to the local hospital and get checked out. Better safe than sorry! Sounds like that woman was just trying to fob you off so she wouldn't have to do more work. If you can feel your stomach area tightening then those are almost certainly BH. Good luck! :hugs:

I think this guy is also breech; still getting lots of movement down there. DD was breech until around 34-35 weeks, but I was hoping to avoid all of that this time around. FX our babies turn for us soon!


----------



## sugargully

Ja I hope your bh deminish quickly. I just read on Thebump.com that at 20 weeks our uterus would start contracting from time to time to prepare its self for labor. I hope that's all it was for you.


----------



## ja14

I had a couple more bh, but they've since went away. I had very light cramping afterward, but that is gone now too, since I've been resting. I was at work up until the point that I called the midwife, and hadn't really had the chance to sit down and rest.

I don't think I will go into the office tomorrow, because I don't want to miss work if I'm just over reacting. I'm defiantly going to try to take it as easy as possible though, and I may see if they can move my appt from next Friday to this Friday. Of course if something else happens that has me worrying, I'll change my plan!


... I wasn't really looking forward to V-day, because even with a chance of survival there's way too many complications, but I guess if I'll be taken more seriously then, I'm excited for 24 weeks!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ja, they did that to me in dd's pregnancy. It's crazy to me they won't help you unless you are 24+weeks... I hope it's all nothing and I'm sure it is just stress and anxiety. That can make your bh contractions much worse!!! Rest well and drink tons of water!! I'll be thinking of you!!!


I still am not sure what direction this baby is in. I feel like she is still all over the place. I know with dd when she was head down because I always felt her bum on one side of my ribs and her feet on the other!! Can't wait to be feeling more and more movement!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja, that midwife sounds just like my OB's nurse. She makes me feel stupid for calling, always saying, "That's normal in pregnancy," as though she didn't even really listen to anything I said. Makes me so frustrated! :growlmad: I'm glad to hear that the BH have settled down a little, and hopefully they won't kick up again soon. Also, that's stupid that your hospital wouldn't do anything for you because you're 22 weeks. I know my hospital will help delay labor after 20 weeks, which seems like a "duh!" sort of thing to me! But like you said, in 8 more days at least they'll take you more seriously. :hugs:


----------



## ja14

From stories I read online, there are some doctors who won't do anything before 24 weeks, and some do. I was just really surprised to hear they wouldn't at my hospital though, because it's a large well known hospital, that I believe has the highest level NICU. If you live on the states, you may have heard of its Vanderbilt University Medical Center. 

I plan to discuss my frustrations with my actual midwife at my next appointment.


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi!
Congrats to all those hitting the viable mark! It's always reassuring to know that the medical staff will do their utmost to help baby if something goes wrong!
ja- Sorry the midwife was so unhelpful! Hopefully things will be less eventful from now on! 

Afm- I had my 20 weeks scan today! Baby is happy and healthy and growing well! I was surprised to learn that I have an anterior placenta again this time! I've been feeling really strong movement for weeks already and can already see movement too! So I definitely have a strong little one this time! I also found out the sex! We're expecting a little GIRL! :pink: It's our 3rd girl and, for the foreseeable future at least, our last baby so it's a little disappointing! Doesn't make a whole lot of difference in the long term but I'm still sad about the experiences I'm likely to miss out on.

Beca :wave:


----------



## TTDuck

Nzkiwi yeah my work has a room with a mini fridge. Just takes so much time! 

Ja so sorry! Hope everything is ok! I feel like my ob almost always errs on the catious side so I imagine that can be very frustrating!


----------



## NZKiwi

I really don't get it at all, even if the hospital won't intervene to save baby, the hospital could still do a check and tell you if you are in preterm labour or not? Because if you were, I imagine you would still need medical assistance,. It surprises and disappoints me that they won't even try to stop it. I really hope everything has settled down and its not pre term labour.


----------



## bakerh518

EstelSeren: sorry about your disappointment! Totally understandable! I think one of the main reasons i don't want to find out the gender is bc I'm fairly certain it is a boy, likely our last as well and I'd rather deal with that with a new beautiful baby I'm holding than wait :haha: I'm sure you will experience the amazing joy only a mom of three girls can! :hugs:

Congrats to all the vdayers!! Can't believe we are moving song so fast!


----------



## Sis4Us

I know the feeling ladies after trying for so long I feel silly for even being the tiny bit Dissapointed !! Never imagined I would have a 3rd BOY but I keep telling myself everything happens for a reason even if we don't know that reason at the Moment!! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja, how are you feeling now? I hope you're doing okay. :hugs:

Estel, I felt the same disappointment this pregnancy when I found out I was having my third boy in a row. But I know I'll love him just as much as I love the rest of my kids. I'm glad your little girl is looking healthy, though. :flower:


----------



## ja14

The bh I'm having now seem normal! 

The rash I mentioned has been driving me crazy though! This weekend it was just my face was a little red, then Monday it was very blotchy red, the last two days it's just been a light red, but yesterday my arms started getting blotchy. My arms have been itchy off and on, and today I think my legs are starting to itch too. Plus my palms and soles of my feet have been slightly itchy/ sensitive. 
There's nothing I could think of that could be causing it, I called the midwive's office today during my work lunch and had to leave a message. I wanted to know if their was anything I could put on it to relieve the itching, or if I should go to a doctor/dermatologist. .... They never called me back. Frustrated!:growlmad:


----------



## TTDuck

Ja I don't have a rash but I've had some areas that are super itchy and painfully so! I've been using cetaphil cream and diluted lavender essential oil and that seems to help me.


----------



## bakerh518

ja14 have you ever been tested for an autoimmune disorder? It could be behind the mysterious rash. That being said, pregnancy can cause rashes all on its own but id definitely get it checked! I had a face rash, due to an allergic reaction, and they gave me prescription strength hydrocortisone but said to use it very sparingly. Hope you get relief soon! :hugs:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Hold the phone, it's Vanderbilt (Nashville) that's pulling that non-sense? I gotta say I'm somewhat shocked, because their normal level of care is so much better than that usually! They have a Patient Relations complaint system, you could try calling it and have them look into it. (I still have the number if you want it)

Our daughter receives her ear condition care through Vanderbilt, and I have noticed they've been slipping in some aspects, like getting a call back when promised (still waiting for them to call back so I can re-schedule the appointment she has next month, and that was after calling about it last week). But at least the actual doctors she has seen have been on point.


Estel - yay for a great scan! Congrats on your girl, I'm sure they'll all have an amazing sister bond at least. And maybe she'll be a tomboy! :)


----------



## ja14

Yes, the hospital in Nashville! ... I love the midwives I've meet with at my appointments, so I'm hoping it's just their system that's not really working out for them and nothing else. I hope not to have any more problems, and I plan to discuss my disappointments at my next appointment on Friday just to get peace of mind.
I have a lot of things I want to talk about at my next appointment, which I'm looking forward to, because I haven't had anything to discuss up until this point, so my appointments have been insanely quick!
I'm interested in donating the cord blood, so I'd like to discuss if that's something my hospital will do. I've also decided I'm going to do the Birth Boot Camp online class, and since I'll be starting that in a few weeks I think I'll mention that too. 
I know the appointment after this I'll be doing the GD test, so we will be talking about that as well! .. I know some woman really dread that test, but I like orange soda, so I'm not really worried :haha: Just hope I pass, of course! Thinking about having to have a really strict diet and checking my blood all the time sounds depressing. :nope:

For those of you who work, is your pregnancy affecting your job at all? I'm on my feet most of the time at work, and I'm defiantly noticing it's becoming harder on me. Especially on Mondays, after relaxing all weekend! It's not much of a bother now, but I'm worried about how I'll feel when I'm actually huge!


----------



## NZKiwi

I work in an archive, so now that my bump is bigger, and I need something from the stacks for a reference enquiry or whatever, I can't go get it myself, because we use huge ladders with platforms at the top to get things down off shelves, I really can't safely climb them and get boxes out and bring the box back down, so that's really the only way my job has changed. I used to work in a public library and when colleagues were pregnant, they were just encouraged to sit whenever they got the opportunity. Can your work provide a chair or opportunities for you to sit a bit more?


----------



## drjo718

I'm feeling more uncomfortable at work, as well. I'm a nurse and on my feet for 12-13 hour shifts. I've been having tailbone and back left pelvic pain and have started wearing knee-high compression socks to help with swelling. My midwife has already suggested 8 hour shifts to me, but I'm hoping I don't have to do that.


----------



## TTDuck

I normally like orange soda but that stuff was hard to drink! I had an easier time (go figure) drinking the fruit punch one with more sugar at the 3 hr test! 
My job is a mix of desk work and field work. Luckily I don't need to work on our bad sites lately (I work in environmental consulting so many of our sites have some type of contamination in the soil or groundwater). My abs are a bit sore after long stretches of standing and walking around construction sites!


----------



## pinkpassion

Everyone told me the glucose test would be so terrible (when I was pregnant with dd) they psyched me out so bad. Honestly it was nothing.. the drink tasted like flat orange sunkist soda.. and to me that wasn't bad, I also didn't get the shakes or feel like I was going to vomit or anything.. So I'm definitely not worried about it...
I eat sugary stuff all the time so my body can handle it.. my OB said the worst thing a woman can do is limit her sugar intake before a glucose test because your body gets used to not having to process so much and then you slam it with a big ole slug of dextrose! So a word of advice eat as much sugar as you want (up until the night before) then eat a decent breakfast with protein, not cereal, but like an egg and toast! It will be fine!!!


----------



## Em260

Hi all, I've been out of the country on vacation. DH had a work conference and DD and I tagged along. I was reading along but posting on my phone is annoying. I'm glad to see everyone is doing well! 

Drjo - congrats on Vday!

Ja - I'm sorry your Dr office is treating you that way. It really makes no sense why they wouldn't want to help you stop pre-term labor if you're so close to 24 weeks. I'm glad things seemed to have calmed down with your contractions. 

I was really psyched out for the glucose test too but it was not a big deal at all! 

Estel - congrats on your scan and your baby girl! I think it's so normal to feel disappointment when you're hoping for the opposite sex. However, I have to add that you are living my dream :). I would love to have three girls! I saw a women with three little girls while we were on vacation and was so jealous! 

AFM - I'm having the worst insomnia. I'm up every night around 3am. Some nights I manage to fall back asleep after a couple of hours but there were a couple of nights last week where I couldn't get back to sleep no matter what. My little one is so active during that time, kicking and rolling around, so I know that is what is waking me up. Hopefully this will pass soon.


----------



## nicole6212

I just got done my 3rd anatomy scan, and am currently waiting in the doctors office to see if we're team blue or pink. The techs won't tell you at this hospital, but she did say she found out. This doctor better hurry up! LOL



Update: team pink!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Nicole, congrats on team pink! :pink:

Em, I had insomnia with my first pregnancy and it sucked! For me, I think it stemmed more from restless legs, but it was still so annoying to be laying there trying desperately to sleep and watching the minutes tick away. I hope it gets better soon. :hugs:

As for the glucose test, I agree with Pink. It wasn't nearly as bad as I was worried it would be. Just like soda with no carbonation. Plus I just chugged it down in like 30 seconds (the nurse was impressed :haha:).

Anyone else really struggling with their other kids? I feel like lately I just have no patience and am just emotional and tired and frustrated easily. I'm hoping it's just pregnancy causing this, because I don't feel like I'm winning any mothering awards lately. :nope:


----------



## pinkpassion

Spiffy I know what you mean. Been much less patient with dd when normally I'm so patient and loving and lately she has been really driving me batty... it's the hormones and as soon as I realize that when in the moment I can change my attitude and give her what she needs... BUT I also sometimes have to just have me time. I either give her a phone blush:) or tell my dh I just need a minute or run to the store alone while dh cares for her.. always helpful to just get away and get your mind in order :hugs: it is hard sometimes!!!!


----------



## TTDuck

Oh spiffy just this morning has been bad enough with my dd! Feeling so wrung out! 

I wasn't worried about the glucose test but then ended up borderline with my dd. I have started to occasionally test my blood sugar at home since I have a meter and have been good so far so hoping that keeps up! I eat more protein now than I did in the past though so hopefully it's enough to keep the GD away!


----------



## bakerh518

DEFINITELY lacking in the patience department... :nope: I am also able to catch myself but there is a lot of deep breathing going on over here... My son is an especially bad sleeper and being crazy sleep deprived and pregnant... no thank you... I really lost it this weekend b/c my husband was here all weekend and just jetted out to the barn (his work space) without taking our son. Not even one time! I finally just had to tell him i needed a break and they went for a drive but dang... :nope: Your not alone mommas :hugs: 

afm: more family drama... ugh, trying to stay out of it but it is just ridiculous. Everything pregnancy wise is going lovely, baby kicks frequently through the placenta so I'm so happy about that. And weight is still only 3 lbs gained. :happydance: And still hoping for a vbac!


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - yes, absolutely lacking patience with my DD (and poor DH) lately. It's got to be the hormones. I usually put a video on for my DD and take a few min for quiet mommy time. I always said my kids wouldn't watch TV but that was before I actually had kids lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em260 said:


> Spiffy - yes, absolutely lacking patience with my DD (and poor DH) lately. It's got to be the hormones. I usually put a video on for my DD and take a few min for quiet mommy time. I always said my kids wouldn't watch TV but that was before I actually had kids lol.

Oh my gosh, YES. Before having kids, I thought I'd never let them watch TV when they were young, but some days it's the only thing that saves my sanity!


----------



## ja14

Today was V-day for me! My office was closed due to the weather, so it was a lazy day for me.
Friday is my next midwife appt, so I'm looking forward to that, and Friday is also when I'll be down to just 100 days till my due date! Crazy that I'll be down to double digits, really I think I already am, because I think he'll come on the earlier side.

We should all make a prediction on when we think our babies will come!


----------



## Em260

Congrats on your vday Ja! 

For some reason I have a feeling my little guy will be early too. I keep thinking two weeks. I'm hoping he stays put though! I have a scheduled repeat csection at 39 weeks but if he comes early I have the option to try for a vbac. I'm nervous about a vbac though so hopefully he will stay put and I won't have to make that decision.


----------



## NZKiwi

Happy vday!!! I'm due 27 may, but I think baby will come on my birthday (3 June)

I had to go to the hospital last night as I have been having breathlessness but it got really bad, er moved me into l&d, I have never been through the er system so fast, when I saw how serious the staff were treating me I started to get worried. It turns out was having an asthma attack, I do have asthma but didn't recognise it because I wasn't weezy, which is how it usually feels. They also did a bunch of tests to be on the safe side. Baby was fine :) I could feel him moving when i wqs in assessment which made me feel better. I had to have a follow up from my gp and she ordered me off work until next week and I have some steroids to get my asthma under control. It was pretty scary, I'm completely exhausted now. Any other ladies onhere have asthma? How have you found it? Up until this I hardly needed my blue inhaler


----------



## drjo718

Nz- I also have asthma. I haven't had to use my inhaler at all yet, but I definitely notice breathlessness occurs quickly, even just going up a flight of stairs. The congestion that comes with pregnancy doesn't help either. Hopefully you're on the mend now!


----------



## ja14

I have no experience with asthma, but sounds scary! Hope you're feeling better now. :)


Also, I wrong about being 100 days from my due date on Friday, it's 100 days til May! I have it on a countdown app and didn't realize I had it set for the 1st.


----------



## Ganton

You're not that far off double digits, Ja. My dates have been forward to 28 April, although I still have 1 May in my head as my unofficial due date, so I still like you hang around in here. Your post has reminded me that I've now just broken through into double digits, according to my official date, and just one more week until 2nd tri. I think I may go just a few days before my due date, maybe 25th April.

I also don't have any experience of asthma and can only imagine how scary it must be. I hope it's under control again now and you feel better soon.


----------



## NZKiwi

Thanks, the steroids seem to be working. Have been feeling better. 

Double digits on the countdown just seems like a huge milestone to me!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats on the double digits, Ganton! That's always exciting. :flower:

NZ, so sorry to hear about your asthma attack! That must have been scary. I'm glad the steroids are helping and you're feeling better now. :hugs:

Ja, if I weren't on these 17P shots, I would predict that this baby would come about 5 weeks early, like last time, but these shots are working so well that now I'm worried I'm going to go overdue and need to be induced! :haha: I started to dilate at 32 weeks last time, so we'll see what's happening when I hit that point this time.

So yesterday I fell down the stairs and today I am so freaking sore! :( I took all the impact on my tailbone, so my bump wasn't harmed, and baby has been moving like crazy, so I think he's fine, but I'm not feeling so great!


----------



## NZKiwi

Ouch, that sounds painful and scary, glad baby had been movy heaps though. I have bruised my tailbone before and it seriously hurts! Take it easy if you can!


----------



## Em260

NZ - that's so scary, I'm glad everything is ok :hugs: I had no idea an asthma attack could present that way. I'm glad the steroids are helping. 

Spiffy - ouch! I've hit my tailbone like that before on the stairs and it hurt! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sugargully

I just read through really quickly so I'm not sure who wrote it but I like the idea of guessing our actual delivery date. Maybe we can add it to the first page. 

I think may 18th will be my date. Baby seems to do things 5 days earlier than what the doctor says is the due date.


----------



## ja14

I've said for a while now that I think I'll either go into labor and have him in April, or not at all and have to be induced after my due date. 
With that being said, I would really like him to be a May baby, so I'm going to guess May 3rd! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My official guess would have to be April 21st. It's the week I stop my 17P shots, and is also a full moon (two of my three babies were born on full moons). :flower:

Also, would everyone be okay if I made up a list of our guesses on the third page of this thread (on my first post)? That way Busytulip doesn't have to be the one to keep updating it.


----------



## ja14

Spiffy- I was actually coming to suggest the same thing, but you beat me to it! :)

So my appointment was canceled today due to the weather, they closed my midwives' office. I can only schedule on Fridays due to work, and next Friday I'll actually be working to make up for the day we closed our office earlier this week. So the earliest I think I'll be seen is when I'm 26 weeks, when my last appointment was at 19 weeks. It's frustrating! This was one if the things I was worried about when choosing providers, because if I was have chosen a local OB I could probably see them on my lunch breaks if needed.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja, if you don't mind me asking, why did you choose a midwife over an OB? (I know in the UK it's normal to have a midwife, but not as much here in the US).


----------



## pinkpassion

I think baby will come 9 days early (May 8th) on my anniversary :).. if for no other reason then because we have a getaway planned. ;)

My next appointment is the 2nd at 25 weeks and I'll be doing the glucose test!


----------



## NZKiwi

good idea spiffy

Ja, thats annoying about your appointment.

My next appointment is when I am 24 weeks. My mw will just be giving me the forms for my 28 week bloods and glucose test. She said everyone hears horror stories about the glucose test but it really isn't that bad at all. I'm not very good at drinking or eating things I find gross though, so I imagine I will struggle to get it down (unless it randomly tastes good)


----------



## ja14

My glucose test is supposed to be not this appointment, but the next. 

I chose a midwife mainly for the chance of less interference when it came time to deliever. Statistically, I would have a much higher chance of having an unmedicated vaginal delivery. The hospital they deliever at is also very nice and has tubs you can labor in, which I liked.


----------



## Ganton

Ooh, I can't decide whether to change my guess to 15th April. All different months, but DS1, DS2 and my birthdays are on the 5th, 10th and 20th, so adding the 15th to the pattern would be pretty cool. I'd be 38+1 on 15th April and it's a day when the boys are in nursery, so a good day to disappear off to give birth, but I'm just not sure it'd happen that early when my other two arrived at 41+1 and 40 weeks. All round I think it'd be a good date though, so I think I'll make that my guess.


----------



## drjo718

I'm going to guess may 8 for me, barring any GODM or PIH problems. I'll be 41 weeks by dating and 40+3 according to my ovulation date. And it's mothers day!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja, if you want a intervention-free birth, that's probably the way to go to make sure you get what you want. Some OB's are totally open to that, but some will definitely push interventions. My first OB (I got a new one after for multiple reasons) gave me an episiotomy without asking or even telling me she was doing it, and that bothered me. The OB I have now, though, is awesome. :flower:

Ganton, you never know, you could go earlier this time. Everyone always says the third baby is the wild card when it comes to labor. ;)

DrJo, I sort of forgot that Mother's Day was in May. That would be a really nice mother's Day gift! :)

NZKiwi, I'm a super picky eater, but I honestly didn't mind the glucose drink that much. It seriously just tastes like soda with no carbonation. But if it grosses you out, just chug it down as fast as you can!


----------



## ja14

I'm not 100% confident I'll be able to do it medicated free, but I knew I wouldn't have a chance with an OB.

So since hubby and I were snowed in today, and his work was canceled, we decided to finally get stuff done! I unpacked the stroller and car seat from their box, because it takes up less room, and we started painting! After we are finished with painting for the day, I'll probably work on something else for his room, but it will depend on what's accessible.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Hi ladies, just checking in! Been in hospital all week with HG - not fun! After dealing with false labour and an irritable uterus last week (and again starting today), its been a rough couple of weeks. Hope you're all well and cooking healthy babies :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Flossie, Pink and I both deal with an Irritable Uterus, as well, so we can both empathize with you on that one. :hugs: As for the HG, I've thankfully never experienced that, so I can only sympathize. That must be awful! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Yep actually having quite a few flare ups today :( it's making me very uncomfortable and also my lower back and upper thighs are hurting too. Not sure what's going on but it's uncomfortable!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, my uterus is also acting up. My theory is the full moon tomorrow (as I said before, two of my three kids were born on full moons, so I figure there must be something to it!). :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

It's settling down I believe, I chugged 40 oz of water, that aught to do it :haha:
It probably is the weather . Also I think we are having a growth spurt, she's always a bit less active during a growth spurt and my uterus tends to be more achy and more frequent braxton hicks during growth spurts so I really think that's it!!


----------



## bakerh518

Oh full moon madness over here as well! Both for baby to be and my little man! :grr: Hope everyone is doing better today! :flower: 

Hope you are all safe and warm for the first time in my life we are NOT getting the nor'easter! Its so crazy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Glad your uterus is calming down, Pink. I'm sure you're right about the growth spurt. My little guy has definitely been going through one as well, since I can now see most of his movements from the outside, which wasn't the case last week.

Baker, we only got about 4 inches of snow, so nothing to complain about here, either!

As for me, it's V-day! :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

I just got home from the OB, had to go in and get checked with all these issues this weekend...
DID YOU KNOW?!?!?!! That viability day is now 23 weeks and not 24 weeks.. I can't believe they can do such amazing stuff now days!!


----------



## busytulip

Hey ladies, so sorry I've been absent and not keeping up. The kids have kept me busy and I've been sick. Hopefully I can be back at keeping up. Spiffy thanks so much for creating a guesstimate page. Neat idea :thumbup:
I 'think' I've got all the gender updates up, let me know if I missed you. Also if anyone has their babies' name set in stone (so to say) and would like it added to the front page, just let me know. :)

Sorry to see that some of you have been battling with uterine irritability and HG. I usually have both while pregnant so can empathize. Flossie, I hate seeing when any of you have to have hospital stays-hope you are doing much better.

Pink that's awesome huh?!
Congrats to those hitting such a fantastic milestone!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, that's awesome! I know I've heard stories about 23 weekers that have survived, but I wasn't sure if it was a national policy to resuscitate at that gestation yet, or if it depended on the individual doctor or hospital to chose whether or not to wait until 24 weeks before intervening. By the way, how did your appointment go?

Busytulip, sorry you've been sick. :( Thanks for checking in with us. I hope you're feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

My appointment went well. I am considered a high colonized group B strep carrier so that puts me at a higher risk of problems (preterm labor and stillbirth and complications) so my dr is taking it all very seriously. I'm having another urine culture done (I've had high amounts of Group B strep in my urine 3 times already this pregnancy and I've been treated with different antibiotics each time) so if it's high still I have to have another round of a different antibiotic. Which with how I'm feeling I can almost guarantee you the Group B strep with be high again! So my culture should be back in a few days and we will know something!!! It's just scary to think about all that!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, I've never even heard of that! (I've heard of group B strep, obviously, but not getting it that often). If it comes back positive again, I hope you can kick it this time with the antibiotics. :hugs:


----------



## drjo718

We just delivered someone 23+3 a couple hours ago. Not ideal but at least we can try. I'm pretty sure it still depends on the hospital and whether they have the ability to resuscitate at 23 or 24 weeks.


----------



## pinkpassion

Drjo, that's scary.. Are you a Dr or nurse? I am thankful there are options but it still seems like the odds are against them!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Drjo. Did the baby survive?


----------



## drjo718

I'm a nurse. The baby was alive last I knew, but at 23 weeks things are very unpredictable. The mom had steroids for fetal lung development a couple days ago so hopefully that will help, but her fluid was also low so that can be harmful.


----------



## NZKiwi

Congrats on vday spiffy. Pink sorry to hear about the complications, what happens if your test comes back positive? I hope it doesn't though.

So scary about that little baby, I hope it pulls through, poor little thing.


----------



## NZKiwi

On a more frivolous note I just had a pregnancy massage (Xmas present from dh) I highly recommend one if anybody is thinking about it. It's so relaxing. I'm going to have to have another!


----------



## pinkpassion

NZkiwi, I get a full pregnancy massage with every chiropractic adjustment.. it's awesome!!!!

If my culture is high again (already has been) then I'll be on a stronger antibiotic. I've already been on two different antibiotics for it this pregnancy. Seems like every 8 weeks they check and I it's positive and it's been 8 weeks since! So I'm fully expecting it to be positive!


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - congrats on vday! 

Pink - sorry to hear about the group B strep. Hopefully it hasn't come back. congrats on Vday as well! I didn't know that about 23 weeks, wow. I guess that means I'm only a day away from vday :) 

Drjo - how sad but at least the baby has a fighting chance. Hopefully things keep going in a positive direction.


----------



## busytulip

Ladies I think you should show off your V-day bumps!!

I hope everyone is doing well!

What milestone(s) are you looking forward to next?


----------



## ja14

I'm excited for 30 weeks! I just feel like that's huge!

.. I used to think I would be someone who took weekly bump photos, and I think I've probably taken 3 so far :haha: I'll have to take a new one and post it soon. I defiantly feel like I've gotten bigger lately. I have the number on the scale to prove it :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm looking most forward to third tri :).. well actually I have a shower in a week and a half and then one in 2 and a half weeks. And THEN I'll look forward to 3rd tri :)


----------



## drjo718

Em260 said:


> Drjo - how sad but at least the baby has a fighting chance. Hopefully things keep going in a positive direction.

Unfortunately the baby didn't make it. :(


----------



## NZKiwi

Oh that's heartbreaking :(


----------



## pinkpassion

:sad2: that's so sad.... poor parents!!!


----------



## Em260

Oh no those poor parents :(. That is devastating


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, that's so sad. :cry:

My next milestone will be 27 weeks, because it's third tri, and then 32 weeks, because I have a growth scan, and then 35 weeks, since that's when I had my last baby.

Busy, here's my V-day bump. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks with #4 (2).jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## drjo718

Sorry ladies, didn't mean to bum everyone out! Work is just hard sometimes and being pregnant at the same time makes these situations even harder.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi Ladies:

Haven't been so active around here but i read today most of the new postings. So sad that that little angel didn't make it.
Congratulations those who passed V day already!
AFM im 25 weeks today. Had my bloodtest done and glucose was fine (I even liked that drink). The iron was in the low side and now am taking a suplemment and I dont feel short of breath anymore. Baby is extremely active at night and most of the time she wakes me up after all those dances that she does in my belly.
My weight gain so far is 9 kilos, which really scared me when my midwife told me but in general it seems that am ok and that is normal.
I would definitely try to avoid non nutritious food from now on. Specially pancakes that were my main craving last month.
Here is a picture of my huge bump....People have told me already that..like I dont have a mirror at home!!! 
The dress was almost too tight, the pic was while I was getting dress to go to a party yesterday.....
  



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NZKiwi

Looking good ladies! I still have a week until vday.

Drojo, I bet it's hard being pregnant and having to deal with those situations at work


----------



## Em260

You all look great! I need to take a bump pic. I took weekly bump pics with DD but so far this pregnancy I've only taken one. I'm definitely showing a lot more than I did last time around. 

Drjo - I can only imagine :hugs:. I would be so upset at these situations and being pregnant would make it even harder :hugs: 

Busytulip - great to see you on here! Hope you're doing well.

Esperanza - don't worry too much about weight. As long as your midwife says you're on track I'm sure you're fine. I can't believe people think it's ok to comment on bump size! You should just tell them they look huge too ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Drjo, I'm sure that gets overwhelming and especially being pregnant I can't imagine!! :hugs: feel free to vent away (at least to me)!!

I've been absolutely horrible at taking bump photos this time around!! I feel so bad lol, this baby is going to ask what about me?! Lol


----------



## NZKiwi

I take a bumpie every 4 weeks, next one is vday! Then 3rd tri after that. 

I really feel like this trimester is dragging, anyone else? Or is it going fast for you?


----------



## pinkpassion

It's flying for me!!!! But there are days that just drag!!! I'm just trying to enjoy every bit of my dd now while she's still the only child so I think that helps!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Esperanza, lovely bump! I'm not sure why people are telling you you're huge, though. You look just right! :flower:

Drjo, I can only imagine how hard it must be to deal with heartbreak like that when you're pregnant. :hugs:

NZKiwi, I'm with you on this one! Second tri has been dragging on and on! I think because I started feeling movements and found out the gender so early, it's like all the exciting parts of second tri happened a long time ago, and the rest has just been waiting.

But hey, I have an idea to pass the time...anyone want to share their birth stories from previous babies? I love reading birth stories! :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

O boy.. I LOVE reading birth stories!! Mine is long and complicated lol but I will work on it :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, this is a little long, since I've had three babies, but here are my birth stories. :flower:

DD- On the day I went into labor, I had an OB appointment, so I knew I was 4cm dilated. I went home and decided to go for a walk with DH, and then we DTD and took a nap (we both got off work at 3pm. Those were the days!). While DH slept, I started to feel some uncomfortable tightenings, so I got up and went to my computer so I could start recording them. They started about 5 minutes apart, but by 5:30pm, they were 3-4 minutes apart, so I told DH it was time to go to the hospital (my OB told me not to wait too long, since I was already at 4cm). We got stuck in traffic, so we didn't get to the hospital until 7pm, and by then they were coming every 2 minutes. They checked me and I was 5cm, and asked if I wanted an epidural, and I said yes. By the time the anesthesiologist got in, I was 6cm, so they broke my water and gave me the epidural. Then I stalled out at 6.5cm for about 4 hours, and they were just about to start Pitocin, but then they checked and I had jumped to 10cm. I pushed for 3 hours, and during that time I developed a fever, and finally my OB gave me an episiotomy and she was born at 6am. Because of the fever, and the fact that there was meconium in my waters, they had to hand her off immediately to the nursery staff to be checked, so I didn't get to hold her right away. While they were checking her, my OB had to manually scrape my placenta out, since it had calcified (because it had died, causing the IUGR). That hurt! But even though she was little, she was otherwise healthy.

DS1- I started getting an Irritable Uterus with him at 29 weeks (had to go to L&D to have contractions stopped a few times). At 36+5 I had an OB appointment and I was 3.5cm dilated. That night DH and I were settling in to watch a movie after DTD (that's a theme for me :haha:) and I started getting contractions. By 10pm, I decided we should go to the hospital, and I was 6cm by the time they checked me. I got my epidural, stalled out for a few hours, and then jumped to 10cm just like with my daughter. He was born after 10 minutes of pushing at 2am, with only a small tear. I got to hold him right after he was born, and even though he was technically preterm, he was perfectly healthy.

DS2- My IU contractions started at 8 weeks, and by 32 weeks, I was starting to dilate. At 34 weeks, I was 1.5cm dilated, and that was my last check up. At 34+6, DH and I had DTD (see what I mean? :dohh:) and I started getting contractions that felt a little stronger than normal, but not obvious labor contractions. We waited for a while to see what would happen, and by midnight and I told DH I was just going to check my cervix. It felt like 4cm, so I said, "Alright lets go to the hospital". When we got there, they checked me and I was actually 3.5cm (not too far off my guess!) and they told me that if I had progressed in an hour, they would admit me, if not, they would send me home. After 45 minutes the contractions got way more painful, so I asked them to check me, and I had progressed to 4.5cm so they admitted me. I was in pain, so I asked for the epidural, but after I got it, my contractions almost totally died off. They didn't know what to do with me, because they didn't want to speed up labor, because of how early I was, but they didn't want to send me home just yet either. So by morning, they turned off the epidural to see what that would do, and waited until my OB was on-shift and had her make the call. She checked me and said I was 6.5cm at that point, so she broke my water and they turned on Pitocin to get the contractions to come back. They also turned back on the epidural, but this time it all went to my right leg for some reason, and left me feeling all the pain of labor. He was born at 10am after two pushes and no tearing, and they handed him directly to NICU to be checked. He was there for 6 hours for observation, but aside from a little trouble remembering to breath while he ate, he was perfectly fine, so he left with me a few days later.


----------



## pinkpassion

O gosh spiffy , no more dtd for you until after 37 weeks :rofl: great to read your birth stories!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

pinkpassion said:


> O gosh spiffy , no more dtd for you until after 37 weeks :rofl: great to read your birth stories!!!

I know! That was the first thing I asked my OB about this time around, but she reassured me that DTD was fine, and even encouraged it. She said at most, DTD will put you into labor a day before you would have gone naturally anyway. But I'll definitely start taking it easy in that respect if I start showing signs of going early again!


----------



## pinkpassion

With dd I was getting impatient and ready for her to be here. I had irritable uterus too and had been in l&d multiple times. I was told by my dr several times that I would not make it past 37 weeks. Well...... 37 weeks came and went and at 38 wees I was 2.5 cm and 80% and my dr did a sweep. I lost a bit of plug and had some spotting but otherwise we'll (btw I was/am group B strep positive, which you ARE NOT supposed to have any kind of digital exams or sweeps done (but I was uneducated in my dd's pregnancy )).. the next week at 39 weeks I again was checked , at 3.5 cm 70% and another "aggressive" sweep was fone. Same reaction, spotting, bit of plug but nothing to get excited about. All the while we had been trying everything to get labor started. I bounced on my birth ball, I did clary sage, red raspberry leaf tea, dtd multiple times sometimes up to three times a day :haha:, ate a whole pineapple one day core and all, made and ate 30 labor cookies over 5 days (Yeah I made myself sick of them lol).. NOTHING was working. I was getting desperate because our birth photographer was scheduled to be out of town the day after my due date so if I didn't happen soon I wouldn't have the pictures I so wanted (sounds so trivial now)... well I knew from my last appointment that my bag was bulging... I tried to check my cervix but my finger couldn't reach so I decided to leave it alone. Finally on father's day, June 15th, 2 days before my dd I had a giant meltdown and told dh "she will be in there forever "... I ate 2 bites of a sandwich for lunch and was feeling sorry for myself so didn't want anymore. Around 2 pm after being lazy and sitting on my ball all day I went to use the restroom. I peed and as soon as I stood up I felt a bulge in my vagina and gave a tiny push and splash my water broke everywhere, all over the toilet lol. I screamed for dh and he came running in. I yelled "OMG MY WATER JUST BROKE!!" he was all calm and ok so?. I looked down and noticed it was green. It looked like green egg drop soup (sorry tmi :haha:) so I said I guess that's meconium.... dh had to bring me one of my depends that I bought a small package of because I read on the third tri boards that you should have some in case because your water tends to continuously drip out... and BOY was I thankful for this advice. Every little move or laugh or cough or anything and another gush would come out.. so we loaded up the car and headed to the hospital. Contractions were minimal but they sure felt strange without all the water in there around her. By the time we got to the hospital I had filled up the depends diaper, and leaked through my shorts.. I hobbled in to l&d and a man sitting in their waiting area was like "are you ok?!" (DH was parking the car) I said very excitedly "Yeah my water broke I'm in labor!" At that point I realized he looked down and said "OH, yes it did!" :dohh: how embarrassing....
So I got checked in and the nurse said "can you take off your underwear I need to check to make sure it's your water that broke!" I said (embarrassed ) well they are depends because it was leaking so bad" .... she looked at me all weird and said well take it off I'll have a look... awkward... so she said yep it's your water and it's definitely meconium stained (I already voiced my concern over the green).. 
We then got transferred into a delivery room which was nice, I could dim the lights and sit on my ball. The on call dr came in to talk to us. She was nice but very matter of fact. She said they were giving me 10 hours for my contractions to start or they'd do pitocin. I was bummed. I wanted a med free delivery. I already was on iv antibiotics for group B strep. I just felt worried about all the interventions. The contractions became strong and stronger but still not unbearable. By midnight they checked me and told me there hadn't been enough progress and I'd need pitocin. They started it and I last about 3 hours until I was in the worst pain of my life!! I begged for something. They gave me stadol (ladies listen to me..... NEVER take this) I still wear to you this day I was walking through a field of wheat searching everywhere for my hospital room :rofl: ... I kept telling dh "you need to get the nurse I'm not breathing! " he just kept shaking his head at me. It didn't touch the pain but made me crazy! Within an hour I was begging for the epidural. So I got it and it was heaven. I slept for a few hours. And when I woke I was so hungry. I hadnt really eaten since the morning before (besides the two bites of my sandwich ) I was begging for food but it was withheld from me. I then told my nurse I was going to be sick and 3 minutes later I threw up everywhere 4 times. I told her I was so hungry I needed to eat or I would continue to throw up. She brought me 4 popsicles (1 for everytime I threw up :haha:) I scarfed them down.
By 8 am I was checked and was "10" according to the nurse. She said "you've done it you're ready to push!"..I started crying and looked and dh and said I can't believe we are about to meet our baby!!!! I began pushing with the nurse there and after several pushes she told me to stop pushing because my cervix was starting to swell and they needed to give me another hour. In about 40 minutes I had the worst pain of my life in pelvis area. Strong pressure and pain. They called the anesthesiologist and he came right away and removed the epidural and redid a new one. Much better. 35 minutes later it was about noon at this point they said I could start pushing again. Another round of pushing before I was again told to stop because my cervix starmed swelling again ( I guess it would have been pertinent information to tell you that I had begun swelling at 26 weeks and it got worse and worse. I literally gained 28 lbs of fluids in my last 4 weeks of pregnancy, my drs wouldn't listen to my concerns over it and my blood pressure. I had severe pitting edema and even my lady parts were so swollen. You could just lightly push anywhere on me from my belly button down and your finger mark would stay.) So at this point I was getting frustrated and the pain was returning and I couldn't stop the urge to push. The anesthesiologist had to come back in and it was then determined I needed a third epidural higher than the second in a place "not usually given" so they did that and it helped but only for about 25 minutes. At 2:15 I was raising myself of the bed in pain, crying and uncontrollably pushing even though they were telling me to stop (I literally couldn't stop pushing ). It was then I knew that the dr told me I had to have a c-section because she didn't know what was wrong. I was prepped for an emergency c-section and the dr started cutting and I could feel EVERYTHING I was screaming for them to please stop just stop. It hurt so bad. I decided (again I think this was the numerous amount of drugs they gave me to try to make me comfortable, I'm sure I was hallucinating again) that it would be best to just try to push my dd out despite the c-section :dohh: I started pushing hard and my dh said all my intestines started coming out and that's the last thing I remember. The put me under general anesthesia because I was being a horrible patient. (I do remember them tugging on dd and the nurse having to push from inside my vagina to try to dislodge her head from my pelvis ) but I remember nothing else. Came to about 2 hours after my daughters birth. We have no pictures (dh was too freaked out in the moment of chaos) and I remember when I woke up I was seeing double of everything. I couldn't make out what was what. I asked if dd was ok and if she had a lot of hair. The recovery nurse pointed across the room for me to look. I saw two babies with dark hair. I apparently thought we had twins (I don't remember this but am forever reminded of my crazy moments) and started crying and exclaiming how I'd always wanted twins and I couldn't believe there were two in there and we needed another name to go along with Hannah and "OH HOW HANDSOME my husband is!" :rofl:.. I'd lost it... and apparently I kept repeating myself over and over again!!! 
All in all my daughter was healthy. She didn't cry when she came out my husband said she just layed there looking around, content as ever. They kept smacking her chest with this little rubber mallet trying to get her to cry and break up the fluid but she never wanted to cry, he said she just kept searching the room with her eyes like she was looking for me. That breaks my heart when he tells me that. I think that's why I'm so set on a vbac. 
Later that night my surgeon came in and told me I was an excellent candidate for vbac and that all my problems were because dd came down acinclytic (her head came down sideways) and got wedged. She said when she turned her head she would have come right out. Of course at the time I said no thank you to a vbac. I didn't want to go through any of that again. But now I'm thankful she told me that because it gives me the confidence I need to attempt a vbac. And if it ends in c-section so be it. I'll just have to try harder not to be all drugged and crazy :rofl:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Pink! That's a crazy a birth experience! I really hope you're using a different doctor this time around, because your last doctor sounds like they ignored a lot and made some bad choices (like giving you sweeps when you had group b strep). I switched OB's after my first because of negligence, and I'm so happy I did. 
 
I hope you get your VBAC birth this time around and that things go MUCH smoother!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes I did forget to mention that. After the birth I learned of some horrible things from that OB and they continued to mistreat me. (I developed a uterine infection and they kept rescheduling my appointment because they had overbooked and by the time they saw me it was so bad I needed IV antibiotics) and then when I got pregnant again I called to ask for an appointment to be seen because I thought I might have another infection and the nurse told me "if you're that worried go to the er" ... I was speechless.. you DON'T treat someone like that. I thankfully found the dr I have now who has been an absolute God send. She listens to me and does everything in her power to help me with whatever I need. I can call and get straight in and never have to worry about feeling like an inconvenience. and she is supportive of my vbac!!! It was quite a traumatic experience. I want things to go differently this time. I'm much more educated on labor and the cascade of interventions and everything else so I am hopeful that I can achieve my vbac!!! :)


----------



## ja14

My 25 week bump!

I feel like I'm going to be huge!

Edited to add:
I added this picture to my instagram, and a girl who is almost three weeks ahead of me (who barely looks pregnant), commented "Good lord!!!" :growlmad: I even replied "Rude!"
That's the only bump pictured I've posted. 
I do think the picture makes me look bigger, but I have been really paranoid about my weight gain, so comments like that don't help. I've gained 14 lbs so far, which I know is in a healthy range, but almost 9lbs has been in "month 6". :nope:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0721.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja, you look adorable! I was bigger than that at 25 weeks with my first baby, so I think your friend's comment is a little bizarre. Some people just show sooner than others, but it doesn't always have a correlation to weigh gain (in fact, most of the time skinnier people show sooner and look more pregnant), so don't worry about your weight gain. I tend to gain 40lbs each pregnancy, regardless of what I do, which to me, just proves that your body is going to put on what it thinks it needs, so don't sweat it. :flower:


----------



## ja14

Yeah, I don't notice weight gain in any other area other than belly (and boobs :haha:)


... I think I skipped the last page somehow! Going back through to read the stories :)


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - so cool to read birth stories and it's really neat to see how different (and the same) all of yours are. Kudos to you for DTD that late in pregnancy. At a certain point I'm like stay away to my DH hehe. 

Pink - wow, that was an intense birth story to read! I'm glad you found a new OB, it sounds like your old one was seriously incompetent and that nurse was so rude! No one should be treated that way by their healthcare providers, especially at such a vulnerable time. I totally understand why you are aiming for a vbac this time. I keep going back and forth on whether I will attempt one but I am desperate to avoid the difficult c-section recovery. 

Ja - I can't believe that woman wrote that! I hope you block her from your page. Everyone shows differently and it can depend on so many things like whether you have a shorter torso, how the baby is positioned, or like Spiffy said, if you're thin to begin with. I think you look amazing.


----------



## ja14

I read through the stories you two posted, I love reading birth stories!
Pink, your labor was crazy! I hope everything works out with you vbac this time around!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ja, adorable bump!!! You definitely aren't "too big" 

Thanks ladies. It was quite a traumatic experience. I am excited to see how it all goes this time!!!! And I have been shocked at how some people act or things they say, especially professionals lol.. I'm just thankful to have found the dr I have now!!


----------



## Sis4Us

My bump pic if u can Call it that :shrug:

Some days I feel huge other days I feel Tiny!! :(

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat-214331149950103022_zpsqhykx9kw.jpg


----------



## ja14

So I'm still having the stay at home, or return to work battle with myself. I was actually considering returning to school, mostly doing online classes at first, but it's such a big commitment! I was leaning toward doing that, until my boss asked me today if I was going to be returning. That just made things seem more "real", and made me freak out a little! Now I'm thinking about what if the better decision is to return to work!? So, now I'm leaning in that direction. It's a big headache, :haha:. 
Returning to work is the "safer" option, and we would be able to afford the new car payment we've been talking about, so that's a good incentive :haha:


----------



## Em260

Sis - cute bump!

Ja - my advice is to set it up so that you are returning to work and then see how you feel after the baby is born. You won't really know how you feel about everything until you take your baby home. I have friends that were running back to work after 6 weeks home with a newborn or you might be like me. I was desperate to stay home with my daughter and I postponed my return as long as I possibly could. But before she was born I never imagined I would feel that way.


----------



## ja14

Em260 said:


> Ja - my advice is to set it up so that you are returning to work and then see how you feel after the baby is born. You won't really know how you feel about everything until you take your baby home. I have friends that were running back to work after 6 weeks home with a newborn or you might be like me. I was desperate to stay home with my daughter and I postponed my return as long as I possibly could. But before she was born I never imagined I would feel that way.

I know my preference would be to stay at home, but I know it would be stressful financially. I know I can always change my mind later, and that's why I'm ultimately going to plan to go back to work, but I would just hate to be that person who flakes at the last minute, that's why I've been putting so much thought into it! 
I just won't purchase a new car until after the baby arrives, so I'll know for sure . :haha:

Something else I wanted to bring up, when should I start calling around to pediatricians offices?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja, if you want to find a pediatrician who meets certain criteria, you can start looking now. Otherwise, you really don't need to do it too far in advance. I think with my first, we just looked online and picked a pediatrician at an office near where we lived and checked to make sure that she was accepting new patients.

So I spent 5 hours in L&D last night. :( I called my OB's office with some concerns about possibly starting to dilate (hoping that they were just schedule me in for an earlier appointment with my OB to check things out) but instead they told me to go to L&D for an evaluation. I thought it would be a quick check and I'd be out of there, but I was so wrong! After checking me and doing some swabs and everything looking fine, they noticed that baby's heart rate was staying up in the 180s (his baseline is in the 150s) so they wanted to monitor him for a while. They realized that my temperature was a little high, so they had me drink some ice water, and it brought his heart rate back down. By the time that was done, my regular Irritable Uterus contractions had started up, so they wanted to keep an eye on those for a while. Eventually, they were coming every 2 minutes (not that unusual for me) so they started me on IV fluids and Nifedipine until they got the contractions to stop. But the whole time I was just thinking, "This is normal for me! I just want to go home and go to bed!" Ugh. I can't wait to see what kind of bill we're going to get for that adventure. :nope:


----------



## pinkpassion

ugh spiffy. I feel your pain.. I'm having issues with this stupid group B strep. Not sure how much I've talked about it on this thread, but long story short I'm a high colonized carrier of group B strep. my urine culture always comes back high numbers of group B strep! They keep putting me on antibiotics and it's not helping. Last week I went in to my dr because of contractions and pain and they cultured my urine again and it came back much higher than before so they put me back on antibiotics and decided to do what's called a sensitivity to see what antibiotics the gbs responds to. Well.. At my appointment today she said that it doesn't respond to any of the pregnancy safe antibiotics so I may have to be admitted this week for IV antibiotics! UGH.. we are waiting on one more test to come back which should be back tomorrow or thursday and then we will go from there! But talk about stressful!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, If you go in for an IV, they'll hook you up to the monitors, and then you'll probably be in the same situation as me, since they'll see your contractions and start giving you meds to stop them. I hope they can figure out a way to get rid of your Group B strep, though! How frustrating that it's resistant to all the normal antibiotics they give in pregnancy! :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Yeah my dr said she's never seen a patient be resistant to everything .. crazy


----------



## TTDuck

Sorry to hear spiffy and pink! 

Afm I got food poisoning last night and am barely up to eating dry cereal even though I'm starving! Still managed to make it to my ultrasound this morning (was holding down water at that point!) and found out my placenta has moved up. And the receptionist had held on to a toy my DD left at my last appointment so good news for everyone!


----------



## NZKiwi

Oh my you have all been through the wars lately!! Hope everyone starts to feel better soon and we have no more scary hospital trips!!


----------



## sugargully

Amen to that!


----------



## Em260

Yikes, sorry to hear everyone is having such a hard time! 

Spiffy - that must be so frustrating to have them overreact like that when you're basically dealing with contractions all of the time. Hopefully the bill won't be too high. 

Pink - I hope the test comes back that you don't need to be admitted. But if you do I'm sure the IV antibiotics will do the trick. 

TTDuck - great news about your placenta! I was so relieved when mine moved up last time. Sorry to hear about the food poisoning. I had it last year and it was awful.


----------



## pinkpassion

TTDuck I had food poisoning a few weeks ago and I swear it was the sickest I've ever been in my life. Not sure if being pregnant just made it that much worse or what but I wouldn't want anyone to feel that bad!! Hope you are feeling better!!!

AFM. Still waiting on dr to call they said it could be anytime today or tomorrow. I've decided to get prepared anyway, just in case. So I've got a small bag ready in case I need to go. And my mil is on call to come watch dd for us. I'm supposed to have a baby sprinkle dinner Saturday night so I sincerely hope I don't have to go in and they can figure out another antibiotic for me to take!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTDuck, sorry to hear about the food poisoning. :( But that's great news that your placenta has moved out of the way! :flower:

Pink, if they do make you go in for the IV antibiotics, did they say how long you'll be there for? I would imagine that you wouldn't miss your dinner on Saturday, but maybe I'm way off.


----------



## pinkpassion

She didn't say, just said we'd cross that bridge when we get there. I have been trying to google but I can't find a single thing.. I don't know if it's something they can do outpatient, I can't imagine since she said "admitted" into the hospital. But I'm not sure how long a course of iv antibiotics take. I don't want to miss the dinner saturday night :(


----------



## sugargully

Pink I hope it works out and you get released in time for the dinner. 
:flow:


----------



## drjo718

Depends on what antibiotic you need. Some are a short course, some are a week.


----------



## NZKiwi

I can't believe we have ladies on here entering the third trimester!! So excited and I can't wait to get there myself! 

Pink, I hope you don't miss your baby sprinkle.


----------



## Em260

Pink - hopefully it's a short course and you can make it to the dinner. Or maybe they will let you wait until Sunday to go in?


----------



## Em260

Today is my Vday! :). I just had an ultrasound and everything looks good with my little guy. He is huge though! Measuring two weeks ahead and already 2lbs. I've noticed so much growth in my bump the last few weeks so it makes sense. 

Congrats to the ladies entering 3rd tri! So exciting!


----------



## pinkpassion

Em congrats on V-day!!! Wow your little man is a big boy!! So awesome!!!!

I am still waiting to hear something from the dr. :wacko: the suspense is killing me haha. I am a big time planner.. so I need to know what is going on or what this looks like .. hopefully I will hear something soon!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, since the dinner is for you, can't they re-schedule it if you're going to miss it?

Em, congrats on hitting V-day! And wow, 2lbs already!


----------



## pinkpassion

o yes, it will be rescheduled if needed.. I just don't want to :haha: But I have to do what I have to do to keep little Elizabeth safe!!!!


----------



## NZKiwi

Congrats em in vday, It's my vday too, finally. Feels like its taken forever. Will take a bumpie this weekend and post it up.


----------



## Em260

Pink - hopefully they let you know soon. I'm a planner too so not knowing something like that would drive me crazy! 

NZkiwi - congrats on your Vday too!! I guess we are due date buddies then, how fun! I agree it feels like it's taken forever to get here. I feel like the last month has dragged on forever, maybe because it was January and such a slow time of the year anyway.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Pink I hope you get some answers soon :flower:
Spiffy..hope you are feeling better now
Congrats on V day NZKiwi!
Em260, Congrats on V day and for your little guy growing and being perfect and healthy.
AFM im 26 +1 today and the back pain is coming almost every night....my baby is very active between 3 and 6 am, sometimes I just get up and have a banana or yogur and then she is more calm:haha:...Sleeping is getting harder and harder....am so ready for the 3rd trimester!!
When is it suppossed to start?? 28 weeks???


----------



## Ganton

Congrats to those hitting the v-day milestone. Pink, I hope you find out soon what's going on with your infection and the plan for treating it.

Esperanza, I though 3rd tri started at 27 weeks from reading various other posts, but my pregnancy app welcomed me to third tri yesterday when I got to 28 weeks. Either way, it's really not far off for you now. Sorry to hear you're suffering with back pain. I'm feeling surprisingly comfortable at this stage, except at night when my hips hurt if I lie on one side for too long.


----------



## pinkpassion

On BnB it's 27 weeks, I think that may be standard for the UK.. My apps say 28 weeks, but if someone is willing to say 27 weeks I'm all for it :rofl:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've always thought of third tri as starting at 27 weeks (40 weeks divided by 3 trimesters is 13.3 weeks, so technically third tri begins at 27.3 weeks, which is why some call it 27 and some call it 28). I'm all for the earlier date, though. :winkwink:

Em, I feel like that stretch between 20 to 24 weeks took 5 months. Thankfully the time seems to be speeding back up again, at least a little.

Esperanza, thanks. I'm feeling fine now. After the L&D experience, it occurred to me that on that day the 17P was almost totally out of my system, since my last shot was only 3/4th of a normal dose (we ran out and didn't realize it), which probably explained why I was contracting so much. After getting home from the hospital, I took my next dose, and the contractions are back to being more sporadic again.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Good to hear that Spiffy!
Am already considering myself (at least in my mind:winkwink:) in the third trimester....its so exciting to think that in a few months we are going to be expecting labor anytime...
This forum makes me realize that am not alone in this journey and we can share our symptoms and miserable days too.
Had a big cry this week...and I was down and being very negative for two days but luckily i feel better now and i think it was due mostly cause of the hormones.
Hope you guys are not weepy and grumpy....


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Esperanza, you're definitely not alone! I have weepy days and grumpy days, and sometimes both. :winkwink: I'm also already in the mindset of third tri, even though I'm not technically there yet. :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm also in the mindset of 3rd tri. My thinking is I relate to more of the preparations that happen in 3rd tri and if baby DID decide to come a little earl, say 37+ weeks, then we technically only have 11.5+ weeks :haha: so I'm already over there in my mind!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, I think that's exactly why I already feel like I'm in third tri. If this baby comes as early as my last, I only have about 9 weeks left!


----------



## pinkpassion

:shock::shock::shock: Man spiffy... not long at all then possibly for you!!!!


----------



## sugargully

I wonder if there are things that we really should have done already before getting too far into 3rd tri? Like should the nursery be all set up? When should the photographer be booked?

I'm worried that I'm leaving too many things for later and I may not be up to getting them done before the little one gets here.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sugargully, when my first baby was born, we hadn't even set up the crib or washed the baby clothes yet. :haha: But you know what? It was totally okay! She didn't sleep in the crib at first anyway, and honestly, we just used the same five outfits and rewashed them for the first couple weeks (we liked the gown-style because it made the endless diaper changes easier, but we only had a few of them). If you have a few outfits, diaper, wipes, and a place for baby to sleep (like a bassinet), you'll be just fine. :flower:


----------



## TTDuck

My first was 2 weeks early and I was so not expecting that so now I'm already freaking out about getting my work in order for someone to take over for me. And debating taking 2 or 3 weeks off before the due date (didn't take any time off with the first and she came super fast so I can't afford to be far from my hospital).


----------



## Ganton

My two boys were born on or after their due dates, so I was well prepared by the time they arrived. And like spiffy said, they only need the basics to begin with so it doesn't matter too much if everything isn't ready. However, I've been very relaxed throughout this pregnancy and haven't bought anything at all. I need to at least get a hospital bag for me and the baby prepared. When is everyone else planning to have their bags sorted?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think I got my bag ready at 36 weeks with my first, and she came at 38+4, so that was fine. With my second, I got the bag ready at 36 weeks again, and he was born two days later! So with my third, I got it ready at 32 weeks, just in case, and then he came three weeks later. I think I'll do it at 30 weeks this time, just in case! :haha:


----------



## Em260

It's true you don't need everything done before baby gets here but I found it was so much easier to actually get things accomplished before my DD was born. After she was born I was sort of in a time warp and couldn't find the time to complete the simplest tasks lol. So this time I want to have stuff prepared as early as possible. 

Last time we didn't have the nursery finished (DH was still using it as his storage room) and it took me months to finish it after DD was born. We're moving at the end of March so that's the earliest I'll be able to have things set up. 

I'm planning to have my hospital bag packed around 30 weeks, just in case. For some reason I keep thinking this baby will come early, no idea why.


----------



## NZKiwi

I'm planning a home birth but will obviously pack a just in case hospital bag, probably around 36 weeks I think.

Here is my 24 week bumpie too
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sugargully

I had to go to the hospital last night. On Friday I worked late and when I got home my lower abdomen was sore. I thought maybe my jeans were too tight and bruised me a little. 2 hrs later I was having sporadic cramps in that area. I was able to sleep through the night but by 6am I took 1000 mg of Tylenol. 

We went about our day but I called the nurse line around 9am to get some advice. The dr said it was likely round ligament pain and to rest. After a nap I woke to intense on going pain and I told dh I think i need to go to the hospital. It was about 9pm by then and I called the nurse line again. By then it hurt to move breath or even to empty my bladder. The dr called after the nurse alerted him and he said to come on in. 

Getting there was an ordeal. Every bump and pothole hurt like a mother. We were 3/4 there when one street brought me to tears. I cried like a baby from the pain and the fear of what was happening down there. We went to L&D. It was a quiet night and the dr was waiting for us. He had reviewed my chart and found out about my fibroid. although he wasn't my regular dr I'm glad he looked into my chart to get my history. I wasn't even registered yet but the files were available so I'm grateful. He said it was likely inflamed and causing the pain. He gave me an extra strength ibuprofen type medication and they monitored the baby's heartbeat. Baby is fine, it's my uterus that's acting a fool. 

The pains still here but it's manageable. Hurts like crazy to pee or move. I've cancelled all plans today and I'm going to try to rest. Sorry this is a book. I've never had anything happen like this and didn't even know it was possible. I know from talks on bnb that fibroids grow during pregnancy but i didn't expect pain from it. I called my sister and she said the same thing happened to her. I didn't know bc she lives several states away. She almost had to have a hysterectomy after her delivery. It's questionable if she can have more babies. This is making me apprehensive about my delivery now. I really think my tight jeans and siting for hours on Friday may have caused too much restriction to that area. Now I'm going to be more careful about my outfits and how I sit.


----------



## TTDuck

Sugargully that stinks! Hope you're feeling better! 

I plan on having my go bag ready at 36 weeks this time. And fully ready since I was only partially packed last time so we forgot some things like my good camera.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sugargully, I'm so sorry you had to go through that! :( Its scary when you're having any sort of pains, and even scarier when you're so early that know baby would have a hard time if they were born. I'm glad that they know where the pain is coming from, and hopefully it won't get any worse before delivery. :hugs:

NZKiwi, cute bump pic! :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

DOUBLE DIGITS!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: 

Sugargully, I'm sorry about all the pain. I hope you are feeling better :(

I've started receiving baby gifts and sorting through them and exchanging some things for items we really need. I love baby shopping and getting everything sorted out!!! :)


----------



## sugargully

Thanks everyone. I heard from my doctor today and he said to just continue with Tylenol. Baby's kicking hard so I think the lo is okay. I wish I knew how intense some of these pregnancy issues could get. It got scary but I think I'm on the mend.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sugargully, I'm glad to hear you're feeling a little better. Just take it as easy as you can. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

sugargully - so sorry to hear you had to go through that! I'm glad you're feeling better. :hugs: It's so tough when all we can take is tylenol too. Hopefully your fibroid won't act up again.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Spiffy its good what you said about just having the basics...am not going to prepare the nursery cause we will like to stay less than a year in this house so the bassinet, the dresser/changing table and the tub + toiletries will be in our room/our bathroom.
Im following your queus guys about the bag..am planning a home birth and didnt thought about a hospital bag...I guess after my app with OB/GYN for the last ultrasound at 32 weeks I will know for sure what to do and when to have things ready...36 weeks sounds reasonable.
Sugargully am glad you are feeling better now and everything is under control. At least you know what to expect now if starts again....I think the fear of not knowing makes everything much worse.
NZKiwi cute bump!!
Pink I also love to prepare all the little outfits. Unfortunately I have only a few friends here and its not common to throw a baby shower either so Im just doing the shopping on my own and sending pictures to my sisters who are extremely excited even if they are far away.
My bump is getting rounder and harder but I like it more and more!


----------



## drjo718

I had my glucola test today. I drank the fruit punch flavor...not terrible but I don't want to drink it again, and it gave me a headache. Here's hoping I passed!


----------



## NZKiwi

Good luck for the results drjo, I have mine in a few weeks.

Sugargully, sorry to hear about the pain, I hope it eases, glad baby is okay x


----------



## Em260

Drjo - good luck! I had mine last Thursday and I forgot how jittery that drink makes me. 

Esperenza - I've read on these boards a few times that baby showers aren't as common overseas as they are here in the states. Well, it makes it easier that you can pick out your own things and that way you get exactly what you want. 

NZkiwi - somehow I missed your bump pic. You look great! 

pink - I love sorting baby clothes! It's been fun going through my DD's things and figuring out what is gender neutral enough so I can reuse, and of course shopping for new things too :)


----------



## TTDuck

I still have a couple more weeks until my glucose test and I really hope I feel better by then. The thought of drinking it makes me sick to my stomach right now. I was feeling dizzy last night and ended up throwing up when I had to get up to take care of my daughter (who I had to promptly abandon for the toilet....). I feel better and still went to work today, but not 100%. I'll probably go home after my lunch meeting. Anyone ever get the vomiting this late instead of the 1st trimester? I had some minor nausea during the 1st but not even close to vomiting. Maybe it's the sudden heat getting to me? It was below average temps last week and well above average temps this week in California.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, good luck with your results! I have my glucose test next Tuesday, but I'm not too worried about passing since I've passed with all three previous pregnancies.

Esperanza, I'm sorry you won't get a baby shower. :( It's common to do one with your first here, and some even do it with the first of the other gender, but I never got one for my first boy (though I did get very lucky and had a lady give me all her baby boy clothes, which was so helpful!).

TTDuck, so sorry to hear that you're feeling sick! :hugs: The only times I've ever felt sick past the first trimester were due to stomach bugs. Is it possible you've got one? Or has this been going on for awhile?

Em, it's so hard to reuse girls clothes for a boy because it seems like the vast majority has some sort of pink! :dohh: I think I was only able to reuse one or two onesies.


----------



## ja14

I've been getting nauseous lately. Tums makes me feel better usually, so I guess it's just heartburn/indigestion. No vomiting yet, I hope it doesn't happen!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy 3rd tri Ja!!!! 

I can't believe we are so close to meeting our little ones now!! Crazy!!!


----------



## TTDuck

this bout came up out of nowhere! When I had food poisoning last week it was easy to pinpoint what caused it! My stomach may just be extra sensitive right now. I might try to see if tums helps if it happens again! And maybe stick to bland foods! :shrug:

I was doing the math recently and realized I wasn't far from the 3rd trimester! I take a long time to show so you wouldn't guess it looking at me! congrats to the ladies already there!


----------



## NoodleHelm

Hi Ladies! I haven't posted in awhile, been super busy at home.

We went out of state for a vacation to visit DH's parents and family. They had an awesome baby shower planned for us, and we got SO much stuff.

The nursery is almost set up completely.

I think I have started having some Braxton Hicks Contractions, but I'm not sure.. It could also possibly be stretching? I'm not sure.

I have my Glucose test in 2 weeks, and I'm kind of worried about that. I'm measuring 3 weeks ahead, and baby is very chubby, so MD said she was concerned about GD. I guess we shall see.

Glad to see everyone is doing okay! 100 days or less for most of us!! woohoo! We will be meeting our little bundles soon!


----------



## drjo718

I failed my glucose screening by 7 points. :( now I have to take the 3 hour test. I'm really bummed bc if I fail that, I can't see the midwives anymore, and the docs will want to induce me at 39 weeks.


----------



## ja14

Thanks, Pink! :) It still seems like my due date is so far away still! But then again 10 weeks ago didn't seem long ago, so to think he could be here in that time is crazy!

I've def gotten in the uncomfortable stage.. I can't even imagine how a few weeks will feel. The past two night I'm mostly slept at an incline, and it's helped my discomfort a little. Laying flat on my sides were just killing my ribs and I couldn't do that anymore! Basically sitting up in bed trying to fall asleep is awkward at first, but I actually fell asleep pretty fast!


----------



## pinkpassion

Drjo 7 points isn't that bad, I hope you pass the 3 hour, that would be really sad not to get to see your midwives anymore :(!!!

Ja I never thought about it like that but you are right, these past 26 weeks have flown by, especially the last 10+ weeks. So the next 13-14 weeks are going to zoom by!!!! Especially as we all start buckling down and getting the last things finished for baby!!!


----------



## sugargully

Sorry drjo. 7 points doesn't seem like a lot. 

Ja I've been sleeping in the recliner cause it's nearly impossible to get myself out the bed. I don't even lay it back just put an ottoman under my feet. You're right it's not that hard to fall asleep upright.


----------



## nicole6212

Noodle- fingers crossed for you. My girl is measuring two weeks ahead, with adorable chubby cheeks, but I'm negative for GD, hope its the same for you. 
Drjo- hope you're able to pass the 3hr, and that you get to stay with your midwives.


----------



## busytulip

NZkiwi I love that bump piccy <3

sugargully I am so sorry that you were in that amount of pain, I hope that it has eased

Drjo bummer that you need to do the 3 hour :( Praying you pass with flying colors and don't feel sickly during

Noodle hopefully you just have a very chubby little cherub in there and not GD. What did you decide to do with the nursery? Any particular theme?

TTduck sorry to hear that nausea is making her appearance again

Wow ladies, 3rd tri. (or nearly there) :dance:


----------



## NZKiwi

Drjo sorry to hear about the test results, its a bummer you won't get to stay with your mw if you do have it, but if you do have it knowing about it is safer for you and bubs in theong run. I really hope the three hr comes back negative thoughts.
Ttduck I wonder if the food poisoning upset your bacteria in your stomach?

Baby only lets me sleep on my right side and I really miss sleeping on my back, I might try sleeping propped up too


----------



## NoodleHelm

sugargully I am sorry you have been in so much pain. I think I will try sleeping at an incline as well. I was going to try and get a prenancy pillow, but there doesn't seem to be much point this late in pregnancy.

Drjo 7 point's isn't that much.. fingers crossed you pass!

busytulip I hope so!! I do love chubby cheeks to kiss. We went with sports in navy blue and dark reds. I'll post a pic when done.

TTduck Sorry to hear you aren't feel well. Make sure you stay hydrated! 

It really seems surreal to me that I am making lists of last minute things to do before the baby is born.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, my good friend failed her one hour glucose test with both of her pregnancies, but passed the 3 hour test. So considering you only failed by 7 points, I think the odds are good that you'll pass the next one. :thumbup:

As for sleeping, I'm screwed no matter what. If I sleep on my side, my hips kill me, and if I slept on my back at an incline, my tailbone would hurt even worse (because I hurt it when I fell down the stairs a few weeks ago). So I've resigned myself to hobbling like an invalid every time I get out of bed. :dohh:


----------



## TTDuck

nzkiwi - that's what I suspect. feeling fine today! 

drjo - bummer! the 3 hour is no fun. when I had to do it with my first I was going hypoglycemic by the last blood draw - have a snack ready for afterwards! hope you pass, but don't stress if you don't! There's a good chance you would be able to control it with diet - my doc had me go through a class/program to get a diet plan and help with monitoring my blood sugar. 

noodle - it may just be genetics if bigger babies run in the family!


----------



## drjo718

Ttduck, I wouldn't worry about it so much but I have to switch providers if I fail :(


----------



## sugargully

I got my first belly rubs today! I have to admit, I didn't hate it. Maybe because I know the ladies and they are among my favorite co-workers.


----------



## Em260

Drjo - sorry to hear that. Hopefully you will pass the 3 hr. It seems like most people pass the 3 hr even if they fail the 1 hr. 

Ja - I can only sleep on my right side and my hips were getting so sore from it. We got one of those foam mattress pads and that has helped a lot but maybe I should try sleeping on an incline as well. I miss sleeping on my back!

Busy - good to see you on here! How are you?

Spiffy - luckily I mostly dressed my DD in white and gray from 0-6 months so I can reuse quite a bit. After 6 months there was a lot of pink, purple, and ruffles creeping in haha.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em, we got all our 0-6 months clothes from baby showers, and everyone wanted to get the fun, cute, girly stuff, so I couldn't reuse almost any of it! Right now we're thinking we'll probably have two more kids after a little break, so hopefully one of them will be a girl so we can actually use all the girl clothes again. :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Spiffy I love that you envision more children in your future. :)

Em I'm okay, heartbroken over our most recent loss. But thankful for a loving, supportive husband to be walking through it with.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Busy, I'm so sorry to hear that you've had another loss. :cry: How far along were you this time? Thank goodness you have a loving and supportive husband to help you. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Busy - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Sending prayers and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## bakerh518

Been stalking just not too much time for posting!

Busy I am so sorry :hugs: it is not fair and I am praying for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## sugargully

Busy I'm so sorry for your recent loss. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## febbride2012

sorry i've not been around x


----------



## busytulip

Thanks ladies, sorry to have brought the thread down. Spiffy we were just shy of 6 weeks, so not nearly as far along as we were with Avery.

Febbride you've beven missed catch us up on how you are.

For those of you having them how have your baby showers gone? And nursery rooms...how are they turning out?

For those of you staying team yellow have you played around with some of the gender guessing old wives tales? 

Hope you all had a great Valentine's Day. The kids and I had brunch with my husbands family and then DH and I watched The Walking Dead (love that show).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies. I just got back from my 27 week appointment. I did the glucose test, but won't have my results until tomorrow, probably. I asked my OB to check my cervix for me, and she said I'm a fingertip dilated on the inside. I was closed until 32 weeks last time around (and at that point I was a fingertip dilated) and then baby was born 3 weeks later. So I'm not sure what this means. I could stay like this for weeks, obviously, or it could mean this baby will come even earlier than the last. I'll have my OB check again in 2 weeks to see if there's been any progression, and that will give me a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## busytulip

Spiffy it is very normal for mommas of more than one to have a slightly open cervix. Think of it like stretched out rubber band, things don't exactly bounce right back to normal. :haha: I hope you passed your glucose test.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Busy, that's the same thing I would tell any other mom, but they told me I was closed internally when I went into L&D two weeks ago, so it's the change that concerns me. But like I said, I'm not too worried at this point, since I know I could stay this way for a long time. I'll only really start to worry if I'm more dilated at my next appointment. :flower:

Oh, and I just looked online, and my glucose results are in. I passed by 69 points! :D However, my iron is low, like I suspected, so I guess I'll be taking iron supplements.


----------



## drjo718

Spiffy- my hemoglobin is low too. Iron for both of us! Glad you passed your glucose screening! 

Afm...had my 3 hour glucose tolerance test this morning. And passed! Not by much, but it counts! Huge weight off my shoulders.


----------



## busytulip

Glad you both passed, sorry about the iron supplements.


----------



## NZKiwi

Glad you both passed your gd test!!


----------



## ja14

So I have my glucose test this Friday.... I'm always seeing people ask online what they can and can't eat, and I'm always thinking "why didn't they just ask their doctor/midwife!?".... Well, I forgot to ask mine. :haha: my appointment isn't until the afternoon too. :/


----------



## KrissyB

Hi All - Sorry for being so bad about keeping up with the boards. Buying/selling a house while you're pregnant certainly is one way to make the time fly by. In less than three weeks we'll be living in a new house, and eight weeks after we move, we'll have a new family member. Oh yeah, and somewhere in the middle of that I'm planning/hoping to finish my PhD. :wacko:

In the preggo world, things are going very well. All the regular joys and complaints. Officially third trimester now :thumbup: and I've got my glucose screening test set for Friday. Only issue is that I think I've done something to my left knee. It's gone from feeling like I was kneeling on a toy when I kneel on it... to a tear-inducing amount of pain feeling like the muscle is ripping off the shin starting from the knee and radiating down. It pretty much ONLY happens when I kneel, so it's been easy to avoid.... but I still think it's something I should probably make an orthopedist appt to check on, especially since it's distinctly getting worse with time.


Anyway, hope all is well with everyone! Sorry to just write and run, but hopefully I'll get a better chance to catch up soon!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja, you don't need to eat anything specific before the test. In fact, I had a soda and some Valentine's candy before going to my appointment and passed with flying colors. :haha: They actually say if you avoid sugar before the test, the drink will make your numbers seeming higher than they should be, so just eat normal. :flower:

Krissy, I had a few weeks of horrible knee pain in my last pregnancy, and could never figure out why, other than the fact that your joints loosen during pregnancy. But I never saw anyone about it, since mine hurt closer to the end of pregnancy, and after he was born, it went away.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I've been MIA I passed my 1hr Gluclose and was tested for PreE but passed that too!! :)

We had a scan Monday and Chunky Cheeks is actually a week ahead at 29+1!!
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20160215_121528_zpskgojnp4c.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sis, what a cutie! Aww! :flower: Glad to hear you passed your tests!


----------



## sugargully

Glad you ladies passed your tests! I have the glucose test next Tuesday. I noticed I feel funny when I eat a whole candy bar. Kinda sickly, I wonder if that is a telling sign of anything.


----------



## NZKiwi

Krissy, wow you are busy! No wonder time is flying for you.

I am on double digits today!!


----------



## Em260

Congrats on passing the tests, ladies!! One less thing to worry about!

Spiffy - ugh my iron is low too. I'm trying to avoid iron supplements because they make my stomach hurt but it's also challenging to add extra iron to my diet. 

Krissy - welcome back! You've been busy! Pregnancy can do such a number on our joints. It's probably best though to have a dr. take a look at it in case you need a knee brace or something to give you some extra support. 

Sis - what a cutie! I love the name Chunky Cheeks hehe


----------



## busytulip

Sugargully, I hope it isnt. The drink makes me feel kind of sick to my tummy, but I've always passed. I tend to have problems with low blood sugar...maybe you are the same?

Krissy, you have been busy :) Sorry you are having issues with your knee, probably a good idea to ask after it.

Ja I've always been told it's fasting, it wasn't until I was on bnb that I learned it isn't the same everywhere. Maybe call in to the lab and ask what their preference is.

Sis, so cute. I cannot get over those cheeks. <3


----------



## ja14

My appointment isn't until 1:40 pm, so I'll have to eat something! I've heard protein like eggs is generally allowed. May just eat that.
I also think I may have some issues with low blood sugar, I even thought that prior to pregnancy. Still nervous about failing though!


----------



## busytulip

I eat a high protein diet to head off hypoglycemic symptoms so that makes complete sense. Fx'd you pass


----------



## Flossie_Aus

I had my glucose test on Tuesday and ended up being admitted to ED (shares a waiting room with pathology) because within 30min I started throwing up and couldn't stop, and fainted &#128563; Oops LOL


----------



## Em260

Flossie - oh no! Sorry you had to go through that! Hope you're feeling better today. 

Ja - I was told to eat normally. I think it's the 3 hr test that they usually want a fasting baseline level, but that's only if you fail the 1 hr test.


----------



## Em260

For those of you with more than one child, are you using/or planning to use a double stroller? I'm trying to decide what to do since my daughter will be 2.5 when my son arrives and she is already becoming so resistant to riding in her stroller. She prefers to walk everywhere. We live in the city now and mostly walk everywhere so sometimes it's too far for her to walk and she has to go in the stroller. 

Also, if you have one or are getting one, what brand?


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry I've been so absent. We've had a horrible stomach bug over here!! It was awful! We are finally on the mend!!

Flossie that sounds awful!

Congrats to those in double digits and third tri!!!!!! :)

Em, we just got a joovy caboose sit and stand stroller! My dd loves it!! I think it will work out well because she can walk or stand up or even sit down and be buckled in if she's resisting. And I liked that it had the option of adding a full second seat if it becomes clear we need it to be a full double!


----------



## TTDuck

Em I would recommend a slow release iron supplement. I've had low iron in the past and that is the only way I could stomach the supplement at times. And take it before bed. 
I'm trying to decide on if I should get a double stroller or not. I'm leaning towards using my baby carrier for the baby and single stroller for toddler. But we don't walk everywhere and my toddler prefers to walk a lot of the time. 

Ja - eat what you normally would but it wouldn't hurt to make sure you have protein since it helps your body process the glucose. 

Yay for the ladies that passed! I'll be glad to have the test over with! And hopefully pass of course!


----------



## busytulip

Oh goodness flossie, you poor thing.

Em I've never had the 3 hr test, so I'm thinking it must be a regional thing. 
We have a sit to stand and that seemed to work best. Really it depends on what you'll be using it for. We have a full on double that we used for ' off roading' if you will.

Pink glad you're feeling better


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Flossie, that sounds awful! :hugs:

Em, we also have a sit and stand stroller with the optional seat on the back (our first was 16 months when the second was born, so that was necessary for a while!). As she got older, we took the seat off so it was just a bench she could sit on occasionally, or stand, of just walk. Right now all three of me kids actually fit in it, because little one sits on the seat in front, middle child sits on the bench, and oldest child stands on the back. Not so easy to push, but it's come in handy a few times! :haha:


----------



## Em260

Flossie - ugh that sounds terrible! Glad you're feeling better!

Thanks for the stroller input everyone! I'll have to look at the sit and stand options. It does sound nice to have an optional second seat as opposed to the fixed double seaters. I've seen people using the fixed side by side two seater ones here and it looks hard to maneuver into elevators and through doorways. This city is just so cramped! Even the aisles in the grocery stores are narrow.


----------



## ja14

Just finished the drink... :wacko:
I got to choose from no flavor or orange. I chose orange. At first it wasn't that bad, but then I wanted to gag. Took me about 8 minutes to get it down.


----------



## Em260

Ja - I had the orange one too. Kind of tasted like gross flat orange soda but it was hard to finish it. Hopefully you'll get the news you passed today!


----------



## Em260

I know we talked about names before but it was so long ago. Has everyone settled on a name by now? DH and I still are having a hard time agreeing on anything. He is really stuck on Alexander and Gabriel. I really like Liam, Matteo and Leo. Leo is my brother's name so I would love to use it at least as a middle name to honor him if we can't agree on it for a first name. It's so much harder this time around!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, Em, you saw my thread on the baby names forum, but for the rest of the ladies here, we're probably going to name this baby Levi. :flower:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Oooooh such lovely names!

We're pretty sure this baby is going to be Spencer. I still have a soft spot for Henry but that might have to be the next boy because Hubby has even started referring to the baby as "little Spence" LOL.. We haven't told anyone just in case I change my mind in labour :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Our little girl is Elizabeth hope!!! :)


----------



## nicole6212

I like the names, ladies. 
Flossie- Spencer was one of our top names for a boy :) I love that name. 

Our girl is going to be Callia Melody.


----------



## NZKiwi

Some great names! We have narrowed it down to Findlay, Arlen, or Declan, we had Eric in the list but one of dhs friends just had a little girl they named Erica, and it just seemed to weird to have an Erica and an Eric.


----------



## bakerh518

We have William, or Waylon for a boy and so far just Lillian that we both agree on for a girl, either gender the middle name will be James after my dad! I LOVE the name Adeline but hubby not so much and we have a niece with the nickname Addie and I KNOW the inlaws would try to use the same nickname... 

Love all the names!! Those who have picked just one name, will you have other names in the wigs for that the birth? Our son wasn't named until he was born although we knew he was a boy! We just couldn't agree and needed to meet him first!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Baker, it took us so long to come up with the one name we have, so we definitely don't have any "extras". :haha: However, we don't tell anyone (at least not in real life) our name choice until the baby is born, so we could easily change it last minute if we wanted to, and no one would know the difference.


----------



## NZKiwi

We haven't told anyone irl our short list of names either and we won't be telling anyone his name until after his born, I don't want people putting their two cents worth in about it


----------



## bakerh518

We DEFINITELY didn't not tell anyone our list of names with our son either, my MIL is VERY opinionated and neither of us wanted to deal with any negative feedback (really feed back at all :haha:) 

This time around I've already made it clear that james will be the middle name regardless of how anyone feels about it, i told my siblings they were free to also use it and i didn't care at all if it was duplicate or as a first name. My dad passed away a month and a half before our son was born, so i could really care less what inlaws think in regards to that.


----------



## febbride2012

hi every one, we don't tell anyone the names either so when we named our second Mariella we had a few stares haha


----------



## febbride2012

Tonight we put the two girls together - we've still not done the big girls bedroom for our eldest but need space for new baby in our room... so we're hoping this will kick us up the bums!

We've had a productive few weeks. got new baby lots of new blankets a new new outfits, new matresses for crib (in our bedroom) and moses basket (for in the living room) and this weekend we ordered our new pram - getting the city select - should have just got it when I wanted it last time ut we got te be dual last time and i hate it so replacing with an upgrade and getting what I wanted originally. we also got a new bouncer for her and the girls chose her a new teddy . 

We have my private 4d scan in 2 weeks and then my growth scans start. 

this pregnancy hasn't been my easiest, but it does seem to be going by so fast. 

I have 14 more working days until Easter holidays (Y) which is also when i begin unoffical maternity leave.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

I love everyone's name choices, they're all beautiful! 

Febbride you sound really organised! We just finished collecting all the larger bits and pieces but we haven't even started painting the nursery yet so it's all piled up in my living room!


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi ladies:

Been fighting a horrible cold and feeling very down the past week. Finally I'm feeling more normal now even though my throat still very itchy and my nose is still runny. 
Love the names!! We are stucked and not making any progress...hope we get more inspiration soon.
We bought the car seat and a crib this weekend and received a lot of gifts (used but good baby stuff) so now we have a pack and play, a bf pillow, and some other nice toys for the baby. I have to start washing the baby clothes and everything else that may look dirty. Hope to find energy to do that soon!
All good in my appt for 28 weeks with the midwife, baby kicked very hard while she was measuring me...:haha: she has been moving so much that am sure she is fine even though i felt sick as a dog.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Febbride, we just put our two oldest in a room together two nights ago, and it hasn't been easy so far! You'll have to let me know how it's going for you. 

Esperanza, sorry you're feeling so sick! :hugs:


----------



## febbride2012

2nd night and it's ok so far... izzy has just turned 3 (a month ago) and mariella is 21 months so maybe because they are so young - hoping they are always as good lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ours are (almost) 4 and 2.5, and the 2.5 year old is the one causing the trouble. The older one just wants to sleep, but he just shrieks and cries and drives her crazy. We had hoped to have him in a "big boy" bed in the shared room, but he wouldn't stop climbing all over his sister, which she hated of course, so we put him in a pack-n-play until he gets used to being in the same room, and then we'll try the bed again. Plus, he wakes up so much earlier than she does, which wakes her up, too. :(


----------



## TTDuck

My husband was really set on it so we decided on Bridgit &#128516;


----------



## ja14

We decided on Bennett when I was probably 14 weeks or so, and then announce it when we found out the gender. I thought I would wait on telling people the name, because I don't want to hear opinions, but I've been 100% that that is his name! I also have only gotten positive comments about it, surprisingly!


... Before we decided on Bennett, I really liked Leo, but felt like it was too short to be a first name. I also wanted his first name to be something we could shorten. So Leo became his middle name!


----------



## busytulip

Great names ladies. I love hearing everyone's ideas or preferences. Especially those that have a special meaning or back story.


----------



## Em260

I love all of these name choices! I'm a little jealous of people who have settled on one name. I found it so easy to bond with my DD while pregnant because we had her name set by week 16 and I could call her by her name. This poor little guy will probably be nameless until the hospital :wacko: 

Febride - you are so organized! I haven't done much of anything other than purchase clothing. I did order a new crib and dresser but it was on back order so it won't be here until April. We still have everything from my DD but I do need to figure out our stroller situation. I went to Buy Buy Baby yesterday and looked at the options. City Select looks really nice and I really like the Uppababy Vista too.


----------



## busytulip

I went and purchased a new stroller over the weekend. I went to Buy Buy baby but could not justify paying those sort of prices.
I ended up with the Graco Pace, I found it for under $100 at Target. It's easy to maneuver, folds and unfolds easily with 1 hand, and is fairly light weight. 
We went walking some trails and it did great over rugged terrain too. 
Just thought I'd pass along my thoughts for anyone on the look out for a budget friendly option.


----------



## Em260

For those of you that will have the baby in your room in the beginning, what is the baby going to sleep in? Co-sleeper, bassinet, or full size crib? I bought another crib but now I'm wondering if I should have gotten something smaller since it will take up so much space in our bedroom.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em, we have a bassinet that we've used with each baby, but then we always end up using our swing instead, since all of our kids have slept better in it than the bassinet. So this time I think we'll just start with the swing (the seat of the swing detaches so we can move it around with us while he's sleeping, which is nice).


----------



## NZKiwi

I have a Moses basket that baby will go in, it detaches from the stand so I can move him from bedroom to lounge with me.


----------



## Sis4Us

I see some have chimed in on names heres our Lil guys!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_981c083a316b6dfeb6402a74e696ee61_zpszl61z0r_edit_1456245586279_zpsklq4mgb_edit_1456245681199_zps0uxfgt4u.jpg


----------



## ja14

I have a pack n' play that has a bassinet in our bedroom, he'll sleep in there for awhile!


----------



## Esperanza2015

We are going to use a Moses Basket that has been years in my husbands family. It's actually like a big basket with a little mattress in it. It comes with a cover that looks like a drape and a standard (thats how they call it here, something to put it on). 
Am having pain and discomfort in my diaphragm specially at night. Started pilling up pillows and slept sitted last night. Anyone having the same issue?


----------



## bakerh518

We will have a mini crib with only three sides, we had a full size crib with three sides on the other side of our bed for our son. It gives him space to sleep but also makes it easy for me! We would be doing another full size crib but my husband thinks we won't be able to get by with the limited space. 

Were going to transition to my husband on my sons side in about a month. And hopefully our son will be okay with that... 


Esperanza: is it like a racing heartbeat? I would bring it up to your ob just incase. I definitely get out of breath easily, and if I'm at a weird angle its worse!


----------



## sugargully

I have a rocking cradle but it's too big for our bedroom. I'm thinking if either a portable swing for our room or the Fischer auto price Rock n Play. 

I hate our bed though. It has a 6" edge that will make it hard to just reach over and get baby out of the sleeper. I might do a in bed co sleeper


----------



## Esperanza2015

Thank you Baker. I do get a racing heart sometimes, specially in the morning. But what I am having frecuently is discomfort/pain in my diaphragm, sort of heartburn and tightness in the chest. Am doing better controlling my portions at dinner, having ginger tea, and sleeping part of the night seating and leaning in three pillows.


----------



## Em260

Esperenza - it sounds like reflux and heartburn to me. I get it sometimes now when I eat something with too much spice, too many tomatoes, or if I eat too large of portions. You can try Tums or ask your Dr. for something stronger if that doesn't work.


----------



## bakerh518

I just had a friend dx with preeclampsia so I always get nervous! But yeah I'd agree, totally sounds like lovely heartburn! I'm having that too! Especially if I stay squished over too much! I hope you find some relief!


----------



## febbride2012

i'm only so organised as my girls are so close in age lol!


----------



## febbride2012

today my little bean has been kicking me so much we all saw her constant kicks from the outside. so different to my other girls who has anterior placentas so I barely felt them.


----------



## busytulip

Those little kicks are wonderful :)


----------



## bakerh518

The ultra sound tech said I have an anterior placenta as well but I am doubtful bc this baby moves and kicks way more than my son! I can't imagine there is more than I am feeling! :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Regardless of where my placenta is at, I've been able to see the boys moving at this point in pregnancy, so I don't think the placenta always keeps you from seeing their movements. A few weeks ago, I was in a meeting, and someone across the room told me they could see my baby moving. :haha:

Febbride, I feel you on the organization woes! It's hard to get anything done with littles that undo all your work the second after you do it! :dohh:


----------



## ja14

I have an anterior placenta, and was able to feel/see kicks at 17 weeks, they were just toward one side of my belly. I didn't feel movement in the center for a few more weeks.

I meant to tell you all that I passed my glucose test! I was a little worried about that, so glad it went well. I'll be 30 weeks in a few days, and I've been saying for a while that 30 weeks seemed like a big milestone, excited I'm going to be there! It's crazy to think Bennett could come in the next 7-11 weeks and be very healthy!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay ja!! I also passed my glucose test! 

I can't believe that tomorrow I'll be 29 weeks. We are all getting so close ladies!! It is flying yet standing still!! I start my every two week appointments tomorrow so that's exciting. I still have SOOOOOOOOOOO much to do!!!


----------



## Em260

Congrats on passing your tests ladies! 

I alternate between feeling like i have so much time left and freaking out because he will be here in 11 weeks! I finally hit 3rd trimester so that has made me feel like time is passing faster.


----------



## TTDuck

I had my glucose test last Tuesday and haven't gotten a call saying I didn't pass! They can be slow with those calls sometimes so I'm not calling it a pass quite yet but optimistic at least!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTD, my OB's office will only call if you didn't pass, so silence is a good sign!

Ja and pink, congrats on passing your tests. :flower:

So weird to think that I'm only 6 weeks away from when my last baby came! That seems so soon! Hopefully with these shots, I'll still have another 8 weeks of cooking, but it is strange to think about. I have my next OB appointment tomorrow, and I'm guessing that my cervix will not have changed since last appointment, but it will still be reassuring to hear. :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Congrats to those ladies who passed their glucose test.
Pink, spiffy and anyone else with appts this week I hope things go well.


----------



## sugargully

I passed mine too! I'm so surprised by that good news. Diabetes runs in my family. 

So I'm wondering if the doctor will start checking my cervix now that I'm in 3rd tri? My next appt is next week.


----------



## busytulip

Sugar they don't usually start checking until 37 weeks or later, congrats on passing gtt as well


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sugargully, here the average is 36 weeks to start checking your cervix. I just get mine checked sooner because I'm high risk for preterm labor.


----------



## Em260

Congrats on passing sugarlully! I think my doctor checked mine at 38 weeks with my DD because I was being induced the following week. Every OB is different though, my friend told me her OB wouldn't check at all unless she requested it.


----------



## bakerh518

Yea to those that passed the glucose test! i did mine today so we shall see!! 


Our midwife office does not check unless we ask for it b/c my midwife said it just gives false hope, you can stay a little dilated for weeks or not be dilated at all and then BAM baby! :haha: but i was always curious!


----------



## NZKiwi

Congrats on those who passed the glucose test, mine is tomorrow, I'm nervous about the results, probably because it would really change my birth plan if I tested positive. 

Yay for third trimester! It is starting to feel faster now, and I only have 8 weeks of work left. Woohoo!

My mw appointments also go fortnightly from next week.


----------



## ja14

How is everyone been feeling?

Around 25ish weeks I started feeling more tired and achy, which made me though "Oh goodness, the third trimester is already hitting me, how am I going to feel once I'm further along?!" Surprisingly though, the past two weeks or so I've been feeling great! Nesting has also kicked in full swing, so it's good to be able to feel great while getting things done.


----------



## drjo718

Yay for everyone passing their glucose tests!

Afm...I've had an eventful few days, unfortunately. Friday afternoon I started having a lot of pain in the right side of my face around my eye, into my ear, and down my neck. Saturday I started wondering if this was due to an ear infection, so I went to an urgent care clinic. Good news is my ear looked fine, bad news is I was diagnosed with TMJ. Since ibuprofen is off limits, I was taking tylenol, alternating heat and cold packs for the pain, and was told to take a couple days off work bc talking puts strain on the muscles involved. I'm a nurse so I talk all day at work. At night the pain gets so bad I'm almost in tears, and the very little sleep I usually get has turned into even less.

Anyway, this morning (Monday) I woke up and noticed my face felt weird when I wrinkled my nose. Then I realized that I had no control of the right side of my face. Can't smile, can't raise my eyebrow, can't purse my lips...water falls out when drinking or brushing my teeth. So I suspected Bell's palsy and went back to urgent care where they confirmed. Then I called my midwives who had me come in for an appointment, and they consulted the perinatologist who I have to see tomorrow. I was prescribed vicodin to help with pain and sleep, but I'm not sure what the plan will be after tomorrow. The urgent care doc wanted to give me an antiviral and said he wouldn't give me steroids bc of pregnancy, and the midwife said steroids are usually used. So I obviously don't want to take anything risky, but I also need to regain feeling in my face.

I'm concerned bc I believe bell's palsy is associated with an increased risk of preeclampsia, but then again steroids can be as well..and I definitely don't want that to happen. I also don't know if I'll be allowed to keep working 12 hour shifts or not, which really affects finances and my time off for maternity leave if I'm required to take time off sooner. 

I'll update after I know more tomorrow. At this point all I've been able to do is laugh at myself today, bc my face honestly looks kind of hilarious. Nothing else to be done, right?


----------



## busytulip

Have you ever had an episode before drjo? That's so weird. Sorry you've been uncomfortable and hope you get answers and proper treatment at your appt.


----------



## pinkpassion

Oh no drjo. My friend got bells palsy in school and after a few years she regained control of everything but it still has an affect on her, I guess she doesn't have full control still because if she smiles really big you can still tell one side slacks. I hope they get a quick plan in action! Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## Em260

I'm sorry to hear this drjo. This happened to a friend of Dh's. In her case she regained function pretty quickly. I think it was much better after a few weeks and within months she was pretty much back to normal. I hope they can figure out a treatment that is safe for you and the baby right now :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, I'm so sorry you're dealing with that. :( I knew a girl who had it, and for her, it only lasted about a month, and then she had enough control over her face that no one could tell there was anything wrong. I hope it gets better as soon as possible for you. :hugs:

Ja, I'm feeling okay, although the hip pain has started to affect me during the day now (it's been bothering me at night for over a month now), so that's a little tricky with three young kids, two of which still have to be picked up and carried occasionally. Oh, and the acid reflux! It's gotten really awful. :( Those are the worst of my complaints, though. Otherwise I'm doing alright.


----------



## bakerh518

So sorry to hear of that drjo! :hugs: I hope the doctors are able to come with a plan quickly so you can feel back to your self and enjoy the end of your pregnancy! :hugs: 

afm: not too much going on, definitely feeling the 3rd trimester tiredness! The baby feels huge and is SO active all the time! Thankfully the weather is starting to warm up and getting outside feels SO wonderful! My shower is in a month (hosted by my lovely sister) so that will be fun! Then the real count down begins!! 

Cannot believe we are all getting so close to meeting our little ones! :cloud9:

just got a call from the midwife office! Glucose (and everything else) looked great! :happydance:


----------



## drjo718

Had my appointment with the perinatologist earlier. She's putting me on steroids for about 2.5 weeks and we'll see how it goes. Also going to monitor me closely for preeclampsia and I may have to cut back to 8 hours shifts. But, I had a complete ultrasound and baby is measuring right on at about 4lbs, everything looks good with her.


----------



## bakerh518

so glad to hear your ultra sound showed no cause for concern! :hugs: I hope it all gets sorted quickly! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, I'm glad you have a plan in place and that everything looks great with baby! Hopefully the steroids help and you won't develop preeclampsia. :hugs:

Just got back from my appointment and everything is looking good. I also scheduled my 32 week growth scan for the 21st. Looking forward to seeing bub again! :flower:


----------



## drjo718

Mini rant post...sorry in advance. 

I've slept one broken up hour since noon yesterday (following a nap bc i only slept 3 hours the night before). The prednisone is giving me wicked heartburn that alka seltzer chews aren't helping at all. I'm so tired and just can't sleep, as the heart burn is so severe at night. Laying on my left side makes it slightly better, but I have to lay on my right to keep my right eye fully closed bc of the bells palsy. My sweet DH is picking me up some zantac before he goes to work bc I'm so miserable. So this means I'm taking the following pills now:
Prenatal vitamin, 2 vitamin d (I'm deficient), calcium, 2 magnesium (for restless legs syndrome), folic acid, iron (I'm anemic), 3 prednisone, and zantac twice a day. Plus the heartburn chews for breakthrough reflux and vicodin (I've only taken 3) or tylenol as needed for pain from the palsy. 

This is ridiculous. I'm not a medication person either, I try not to take meds unless I really need something. I keep telling myself that as long as the baby's healthy and safe, I can deal with some facial paralysis, heartburn, etc...looking at the bright side.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, I'm so sorry. You sound miserable. :( Remember, though that 6 of those pills are vitamins which are only helping you and the baby. :hugs:


----------



## bakerh518

oh goodness drjo :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear of all you are going through! do you think a sleeping mask would help so you can sleep on your left side? Poor thing! I wish i could offer more suggestions! at least you only 59ish days to go... :hugs:


----------



## ja14

So my last midwife appt where I had my blood drawn was two weeks ago (minus one day), and I just got an email today saying my iron levels were low and I needed to start taking supplements. It's really frustrating that they are just now getting around to telling me, especially since last Thursday I messaged them about my glucose test & blood work, and responded almost immediately saying I passed my glucose test. Shouldn't they have noticed the iron then?!


----------



## NZKiwi

Sorry you are having such a hard time drjo, I would feel frustrated and upset too.


----------



## bakerh518

Oh that IS so frustrating! Sorry they left that bit out! :grr: Time for some big steaks!


----------



## NZKiwi

How's everyone doing? I'm happy to be in the third trimester finally! I get my iron and gtt results back today. Is anyone getting tested for group strep b? It's optional here in NZ, I think I will get tested just to be safe


----------



## bakerh518

They automatically test you here in Nh! Although I'm not positive when....
Crazy how close we are getting!!!


----------



## drjo718

Everyone here gets tested for GBS at 36 weeks. I had more appointments today for the bells palsy and regular visit. Blood pressure was high at the midwife office but normal at the perinatologist, and my urine was negative for protein, so no preeclampsia so far. Have to go back next week for blood pressure monitoring. They also put me on 8 hour work restrictions so I can't work my usual 12s. Next week we're also having a private 4d ultrasound done so we can hopefully get some good sneak peaks at this little lady! She likes to hide behind her hands and arms and down in my pelvis so I'm hoping she cooperates. We can also invite family to share the experience. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## NZKiwi

Oh the scan sounds lovely, glad you have no signs of pre e, I hope it stays that way for you.

I passed my gtt but my iron stores are low so I have a prescription for that. Also have to go get flu and tdap vax, my mw said 36 weeks for gbs as well and I will get my iron retested too.

She could actually feel where baby is too! 

I know Baker, it is feeling close now!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, I'm glad you have something good to look forward to. :hugs: I hope little lady cooperates and you get some good pictures! 

I would normally be tested for Group B Strep at 36 weeks, but because there's a chance I'll go into labor before that, my OB is going to test me for it at 34 weeks. She did that last time, and it was a good thing she did, since he came at 35 weeks, and I would have had to have antibiotics during labor just in case if we hadn't gotten that negative result.

As for me, I had contractions every 2-4 minutes for about 4 hours last night, which was annoying, especially since they kept me awake until midnight. Tonight everything seems calm again, so I'm not too worried. I got my shot last night, so I think it was due to the old one wearing off and the new one not fully in effect yet.


----------



## bakerh518

Glad to hear there are no signs of pree. yet! :hugs: I hope it stays away the entire pregnancy so you don't need to worry about that on top of everything else! :hugs: Your scan sounds so great! I bet your family will love it also! So special :cloud9: 

Im passing on the flu and dtap shot until the baby is born (i actually always pass on the flu, i haven't had the flu in over 5 years although my husband gets it every year so i don't need it) Ill get the dtap shot in the hospital and the baby will get the same antibodies through my breastmilk. 

Sorry to hear you were having more consistent contractions! :hugs: Glad they have calmed down now! :hugs: hope your able to take it some what easy today :hugs: 


This baby is SO crazy active its not even funny! I swear there are two in there, i feel kicks EVERYWHERE! mostly up top (yea!) but also on the sides! Still lots of room to roll around in there i guess! :wacko:


----------



## KrissyB

So I know I've been really MIA - but I think things are winding down now so I should be able to get back to the boards now. I'll start with a big rant to catch up on my status and then I'll go back and catch up on others.
Had an ultrasound appt yesterday, and it was just awesome. It's so great to see her again after 10 weeks, and she was in the perfect position to get some awesome 4D shots! I never got that with my first DD, so it was really a thrill. She's doing fantastically, weighing at least 4 days ahead across the board, with the same gigantic head and chubby cheeks her big sister had/has. In the early ultrasound images we thought she was going to look a good bit different from her sister... but now I'm not so sure. I posted a pic of her 4d shot (at 31 weeks) compared to my first DD at 1 week old.... looks like there may be some resemblance lol.

Good heartbeat, good placental bloodflow, good fluid levels - Green light across the board. She is breech, but I was planning on a c section anyway (my first was as well) so that's not a huge concern, thankfully. At the next appointment, I'll schedule my surgery date! So exciting.
And outside of TTC - We finished moving! THANK GOODNESS. If we had waited any longer I may have been in serious trouble. As it was I was getting ROUGH braxton hicks from all the bending and moving around (and probably not drinking enough). And between the time on my feet and the increased heat lately, I had a lot of water retention in my feet (It was terrible with DD1 too). We still have tons to unpack, but that we can do at our own pace at least. Now I can put my feet up and focus on being pregnant and catching up on work (and the boards ;) ) for the last few weeks <3


----------



## pinkpassion

67 days to go for me!!! We are all getting so close!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Krissy, those are some great 4D pictures! I have my scan in an week and a half, and I'm hoping they can get a good 3D picture of his face (DS1 had the placenta covering part of his face, and DS2 was too low in my pelvis to get one, and we never had a late scan with DD). Glad to hear that everything is looking good and that you're all moved! We moved when I was about 32 weeks pregnant with my first and it was not easy!

Pink, it's crazy isn't it! I just keep thinking about the fact that I've only got about 6 more weeks until the shots wear off and then baby will probably be coming soon after!

Baker, this baby is fairly active, too. When he stretches, I feel like he's going to bust his way out of my womb! :haha:


----------



## NZKiwi

Krissy, they really do look alike! Glad everything is ticking along for you and you can focus on settling in your new house.I moved at the beginning of the second trimester and that was tough, let alone in the third!

Spiffy I can't believe you only have about 6 weeks! Wow! And pink, 67 days sounds like hardly anything!


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hello Ladies:

Glad to see all the scans and that besides some scares everything is looking good for all you. 
AFM i had my growth scan and it was lovely to see her again. She has huge cheeks, beautiful lips and a big head. She is measuring 2 weeks ahead and her head apparently 3 weeks ahead. The dr said she is a big baby and inmediately mentioned the possibility of a C section. It was kind of shocking for me and got a bit scared but we still have some time to figure out what will happen. Anyway we will continue planning a home-water-birth if possible. In a month i have another U/S to see how big she is.
Feeling extremely lazy now...and still have so much to do....I need to find the energie to do it!
it feels time is dragging and in the other hand maybe my baby will come in less than 2 months!!!


----------



## TTDuck

Wow 6 weeks! I don't even start maternity leave until another 7 weeks! 

Nice to hear about the scans! I'll have one in a few weeks when I start biweekly appointments! 

Been so busy lately and starting to get our kitchen remodel moving forward (planning at least. Not sure when we're going to do more than plan and buy supplies). 

I finally got my daughter to pay attention long enough to see and feel the baby moving. Then she tells me about the baby kicking her tummy &#128540;


----------



## KrissyB

So I had a bit of a pree scare this weekend. Over the past week I've noticed my thinking was getting a lot cloudier (baby brain?) and my vision was getting kind of splotchy (migraines?), but over the weekend I noticed I didn't recognize my hands because they're so puffy. So I took my BP at home and it was a bit high (my non-preg bp is super low) so I decided to make a call..... The doctor who was on emergency call for the weekend is not my favorite, and he said to come in to the hospital to be evaluated "and we'll deliver today if it's truly preeclampsia". I was in total shock - at 32 weeks? I thought I'd be put on bedrest or something to get a few more weeks in. I'm still not sure he didn't mean if it was severe pree or something.... 
But anyway, laying down in a hospital for hours (I was there for over 5 hrs) of course brought my BP down, and my bloodwork checked out. So I'm being boosted to weekly appts and we'll see how things go.


----------



## Ganton

I haven't posted in here in a while as I'm not strictly a may due date (1st may by my dates, but 28th April according to midwife) but I feel really out of place in the April group as they're mostly around 37 weeks and starting to look out for labour signs.

I have 45 days until my due date and should be all done with work in about 3 weeks. I don't quite work full time so it's just 10 working days. 

I was feeling pretty comfortable until the end of last week and was actually considering working longer, but my SPD suddenly got worse on Saturday and has been disturbing my sleep a bit so I shattered today. I've also had a few cramps today and a bit of a clear out so think the baby has moved down a bit. At my last midwife appointment 3 weeks a go, the baby was head down and very low but not yet engaged, so I'll hopefully find out in a couple of days whether it's now starting to engage.

I also have to let my midwife know when I see her on Wednesday if I'm at all interested in a homebirth. She's been trying to persuade me to go for it at every appointment but they need to know by 34 weeks at the latest so they can make arrangements for a visit etc. I feel more comfortable in hospital as my hospital has a couple of lovely natural birthing rooms with pools, nice lighting, birthing balls etc, but with the comfort kg knowing the theatres are just down the corridor if needed. However, I'm worried that I'll go into labour in the middle of the night and will progress quickly (DS2 was only 3 hours) and by the time my mum gets over to stay with the boys I may not have time to get to hospital. In that situation, I'd rather be prepared for a home birth and have a community midwife with me than be alone. I don't want to waste their time though as we'll do everything possible to get me to hospital when it comes to it I think.


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow so much going on!!

I'm so glad you are ok Krissy!!! Definitely better to monitor it closely! My hands have started to swell in the last few days! I guess it's just part of it!?

Ganton, do you know what baby is? I think it's good to be prepared either way but I see exactly what you mean about wanting to be in the hospital!!

Has anyone started packing bags yet? I just packed the baby's bag and got all of that stuff together! I haven't packed mine yet though because I have quite a few things I need to get for it. I need more comfy stretchy pants and breastfeeding tops! I hope to have those things soon!!! Then we will be all ready!


----------



## NZKiwi

krissy, hope it doesn't turn into pre e but glad they are keeping an eye on it, my hands have swelled but not that much, I just can't wear my wedding rings anymore.

Ganton, prepare for what makes you comfortable, if you don't want a homebirth then tell the mw. Its about you and what you want. 

Counting down to Mat leave here, 7 weeks to go.

I'm planning a home birth but will pack a "just in case" hospital bag when I'm about 35 weeks I think.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Krissy, that must have been scary! I'm glad your BP came down, but I'm also glad they'll be keeping a closer eye on you. :hugs:

TTDuck, my 17 month old thinks that tummies are called, "baby," because I've said that I have a baby in my tummy. When I told him, "No, only mama has a baby in her tummy," he started lifting up his shirt and pointing to his tummy, saying, "mama!" :haha:

Ganton, you're getting so close! I hope this baby gives you enough time to get to the hospital, but it's probably good to be prepared for a homebirth, just in case. :flower:

Pink, I remember saying a few months ago that I was going to pack my hospital bag at 30 weeks this time, but I'm 31 weeks now and still haven't packed it. I guess I'm just not quite as worried about going into labor before 37 weeks because of how good these shots are working. But it would probably be wise to pack one, just in case!


----------



## TTDuck

Ganton how far is your hospital? Luckily mine is like 5 minutes from my house! My dd came so fast though that I still worry about having time to get someone to watch her when we go to the hospital! &#128513;
Krissy hope everything is ok!


----------



## pinkpassion

31 weeks today. I scheduled my c-section for May 23rd when I will be 40+6. I could have scheduled it for a bit later but really I'm ok with this date. I'm preparing for a vbac but if she isn't here by then, then it will be a c-section! I'm confident she will be here by then!
So my dr gave me the ok to start perineal massage, anyone else doing it? I did it with dd and I could really tell a difference!! 
She also said I could start my rrl tea at 35 weeks! So I'm looking forward to that!!! 

Other than all that, not much to report. I am still working on finishing up some projects over the next few weeks!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I tried perineal massage with my first, and ended up pushing for three hours and getting a nasty episiotomy, so I don't think it did anything for me. On that note, though, I was having some stinging pain around my episiotomy scar the other day, and it was horrible! It felt like the scar was opening back up, even though I know it didn't. :(


----------



## Em260

Krissy - I'm glad everything turned out to be okay! That is crazy they would deliver you at 32 weeks instead of giving the baby more time to cook, but I guess with pre-eclampsia they just want to deliver you since it's the only cure for it. Hopefully your blood pressure stays nice and low. Those 3D pics are so adorable! 

Ganton - I think you should prepare to give birth where you are most comfortable and not be pressured by your healthcare worker to have a home birth. I have a friend who delivered her second very quickly and had to take her older daughter with her to the hospital. It wasn't ideal but then her mother in law as able to come and get her daughter so it all worked out. 

Pink - I thought I would have my bags packed by 30 weeks but I haven't even started. I need to gather a few things and then hopefully I can get a move on it. I'm still trying to figure out what type of clothes I'm taking. Last time I brought pajama tops and pants and those were not ideal since I had a csection.


----------



## pinkpassion

Well my dr called me.. long story short at my appointment today when she measured my fundal height she said "26" it didn't dawn on me until I got home that that's 5 weeks behind what it should be so I sent her a message. She just called to say she doesn't typically worry until there's been 2 measurements with that much lag because baby's position can affect it, but that my last measurement was 2-3 weeks behind so she wants me in on Thursday for a growth scan and to check on the placenta and the fluid level. So in 2 days. 
What do you ladies think of all this? Something I should worry about?? I always measured pretty accurately with dd but never more than 2 weeks behind. So it's kind of bothersome to me, especially since they say you are bigger the second time around!


----------



## sugargully

Pink- I hope there's nothing to worry about. Of course as a FTM I don't have much advice to give but have faith. Sounds like your doctor hasn't made a definitive determination so there's still the possibility that she's right about baby's position.


----------



## Em260

Pink - if you're OB isn't worried I think you're fine. I only had my fundal height measured a few times with my DD because I was in the high risk practice so they did growth ultrasound scans. I would also go to the regular OB practice and they would always measure my fundal height. It was always way behind and the growth scans showed my DD was actually always measuring 1 week ahead. Ultrasound is way more accurate than fundal height.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies, I will feel much better after the scan Thursday!!


----------



## drjo718

Here's my little one showing us a smile today! She has her nose smashed up against my uterus. She seems to be quite the snuggler. &#9825; She's estimated at 4lb 10oz today and predicted to be long due to her foot size. Always has her hands by her face.


----------



## pinkpassion

So sweet drjo, she's absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## NZKiwi

love that little smile! Gorgeous!

I would be worried too Pink, but I'm a worrier, I'm sure the scan will confirm that everything is just fine. Not long now until you can put your mind at rest.


----------



## sugargully

She's so cute drjo!


----------



## Em260

Pink - definitely the scan will be reassuring! I'm a worrier by nature too. It's hard not to be with these little ones!

Drjo - what a sweet little face! How amazing to capture a smile too! How are you feeling?


----------



## Em260

I had my 30 week growth scan yesterday. Everything looks good with the baby, they estimate he is around 4lbs 5oz right now. We had a little scare about the Zika virus because we traveled to the Caribbean in January, prior to the CDC recommendation for pregnant women to avoid travel there. They literally released the recommendation the day after we got home :wacko: 

Luckily we went to Grand Cayman, which is not on the CDC list of countries to avoid, but my OB was still concerned because I had a lot of mosquito bites while I was there and every other country surrounding that island IS on the list. Anyway, the scan yesterday didn't show any signs of growth restriction and his head is off the charts, 99th percentile, so there is no concern of microcephaly. We also really lucked out and were able to see his little face :). For some reason seeing his face made it feel more real to me that we are having a baby in 9 weeks!

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/Shared/al/51b7fc16-bf27-460c-8024-cda72ca92df3_zpsqcabernp.jpg

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/Shared/al/39860df1-7230-45e1-932e-5187d3ad9710_zpscqpaqi83.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em and Drjo, those pictures are so precious! I'm REALLY hoping for a good face picture at my ultrasound on Monday. DS1 had the placenta over his face and DS2 was too low in my pelvis for a good picture, so hopefully this little guy is more cooperative. :winkwink:

Pink, I'm sure everything will be fine, but at least you only have one more day to wait! :hugs:

I had my 31 week OB appointment yesterday and everything looks great. My cervix hasn't changed since 27 weeks, so that's great news. She said he's sitting up really high, which I figured, since my acid reflux has been awful lately. I'm ready for him to drop and give me a little room up top, but as my OB said, the fact that he's not putting much pressure on my cervix might be why it's looking so good.


----------



## pinkpassion

Y'all are getting such awesome pics of your little ones!!! So sweet!!!! I'm excited for us to all be on labor watch!

24 more hours and I get to see my little one!! Will be awesome if I get to bring home some pics :)


----------



## bakerh518

Pink hope all goes well with you scan today! :hugs:

Lovely scans everyone else! Crazy how much the babies are so baby like! :haha: 

Our baby will be into the single digit week count down next week! Ek!! So CRAZY! I'm so excited to see my son with the new baby :cloud9:


----------



## pinkpassion

1 more hour :haha: I'll update afterwards!!


----------



## Em260

Pink - good luck today! Hope everything goes well and you get a good peek at your little one! 

Spiffy - that's great news your cervix hadn't changed at all! Ugh my guy is sitting up high too and it's definitely compressing everything up there. How often do you go in for monitoring now? 

Baker - it is crazy to be in the single digit weeks now! Have you been doing anything to prepare your son for the new baby? We've been reading books about being a big sister but I'm not sure my daughter quite understands that a new baby is coming to her house soon ;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck, Pink. Can't wait for an update!

Em, I have my next appointment at 33 weeks and then I go weekly from then on. :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Here she is!!! She is measuring a bit small but that's expected. She's anywhere from 2#13oz to 3#3oz. She is head down and in the exact position I suspected her to be in, feet in the right side of my ribs, butt in the left. Her head measures exact for her gestation, which is great because dd always had a much bigger head &#65532; , her abdomen just a few days behind, her femurs exact gestation, her cord and placental look good, although I'm sure I saw the tech label placental lakes. But dd had them and they are common for this gestation (but I haven't talked to the dr yet, this is all from the tech so unofficial). Cervix is a great length 4 cm and closed! The text put it on her face in the normal 2d and I couldn't believe the detail , I could see her face clear as day and she was smiling, then she quickly (without telling me) switched it to 4d!!! WOW, she looks exactly like her big sister!!! I cried because I felt like I was meeting her for the first time, something I'm a bit bummed about now, because it felt like the surprise is gone and dh didn't get to experience it with me but It's ok, I'll get over it!!!
 



Attached Files:







BABY_0010-1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2









BABY_0008-1.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 0









BABY_0005-1.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NZKiwi

That's sounding really positive pink!


----------



## bakerh518

Aw, so great to hear everything is spot on! :hugs: So glad you don't need to worry now!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Great news, Pink! I'm glad she's looking good and that you got some great pictures! :flower:


----------



## Em260

That's such great news Pink!! I'm glad everything turned out to be perfect for her gestational age. Aww what an adorable little face!


----------



## bakerh518

First of our two week appointments starting! Had our midwife appointment today, everything looks great and the baby is still head down! (my son turned at 34.5weeks to breech so we are praying this one is more cooperative!) 

Measuring right on, and the heart rate was great! The midwife we saw today was the second to guess were having a boy! :blue: we shall see! My husband said he knows its a boy but hopes for a girl... I would love a girl, but also boys so close together would be great too so I'm 50/50 (the larger sway i have for a girl is that id like to be done being pregnant... i think :haha: And if this baby were a girl we would definitely be done having babies... )


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just had my 32 week ultrasound. Baby is looking good, but he had his arm over his face, so no cute pictures, unfortunately. :( He's estimated to weigh 4lbs 10oz, which is just a little smaller than my last two boys weighed at 32 weeks, but still a great weight. The perinatologist said that he's kind of in a weird position with his head over my hip, which I guess explains why he still hasn't dropped down. 

Also, I decided to take another bump pic. I feel huge!
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks with #4.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sugargully

Pink, Bakerh, and Spiffy-Those are great stats and awesome scans. I'm so glad to hear your little ones are doing so well.


----------



## KrissyB

Baker and Spiff - Glad to hear the scans went well! 

Spiff - that is quite a bump! I wonder if your profile will change a lot once he does drop down. Did you carry so far forward with your other pregnancies?


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful scans ladies and bumps!! I really need to do another bumpdate!! Although, in a way I did last night!! We had our maternity photos done last night!!! :) I can't wait to see them!! We never did maternity pics with dd1 and I so regret it, but I did birth photography and my photographer was amazing! So when I called her this pregnancy she told me her special was if I booked birth photography then I could have a free maternity session and half off newborn session, so of course it was a no brainer since we will most certainly not miss birth pics, those pics are so special to me and something I will cherish forever!!!! Anyone else getting pics done?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

KrissyB said:


> Baker and Spiff - Glad to hear the scans went well!
> 
> Spiff - that is quite a bump! I wonder if your profile will change a lot once he does drop down. Did you carry so far forward with your other pregnancies?

You know, my profile doesn't actually change too much after baby drops, because my torso is so short that baby tends to stick straight out. This was my 34 week bump with #3 (so a week before he was born). He was at -2 station at this point, so I know he'd dropped, but you wouldn't guess because he seems to be poking straight out!
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks with Asher.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pinkpassion

For those of you who have 2+ kiddos already. Did you find they looked alike at birth? Looking at dd1's birth pic and dd2's 3d pic they look just alike!!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1458669569224.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, they do look very similar! These were my first and second babies when they were a few weeks old. I think baby #3 looked very similar, too, but not quite as close as the first two.
 



Attached Files:







PhototasticCollage-2016-03-22-12-27-23.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KrissyB

Pink - They do look a lot alike! Same with my DD2 4D and DD1 baby pics! Can't wait to see if it holds true <3

AFM - I have an official date! Our c-section is schedule for May 2nd at 7:30 am! Which means I'm less than 6 weeks away :wacko: Very hard to believe. And that's IF the baby holds out that long. DD1 came 6 days before her c-sec date.


----------



## Ganton

Pink, I honestly can't tell tbd difference between some of the pictures of my two boys when they were newborn, but they're actually quite different now. Definitely brothers, but their features are different in so many ways.

When you say birth pics, do you literally mean pictures of you in labour and giving birth? I've never had anything like that done, but I have said to hubby that if like him to tey to take more pictures during labour and immediately after birth this time. I know they won't be suitable for public viewing but it feels wrong not to have any pictures of that intense time in out lives. I don't know of anyone who does that sort of photography here, but it is something that I'd possibly be up for.

Its lovely to see and hear all the updates from recent scans. We dint have any standard scans past 20 weeks, so the next time I get to see my little baby is when it's born. Only a little over 5 weeks until due date now though, so it's starting to feel pretty close really.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ganton, yes actual pictures of labor and delivery. I'll look for the link and put in on here so you can see!! My birth Pictures with dd1


----------



## NZKiwi

I have a degree in photography so I plan on doing my own newborn photoshoot. I will get some pics right afterbirth but not during, I will give dh my camera and put it on auto, I can always Photoshop shop at flaws out later!

Lovely to see all the positive updates.


----------



## Ganton

Maternity and newborn shoots are very popular here, and we'll definitely be getting newborn photos again this time, but I've never heard of anyone having birth photos done. If you find someone you're comfortable with though, I think it's a lovely idea. 

These are my boys at less than 24 hours old. I can't work out how to attach 2 photos to one post so will put the second picture in another post.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ganton

DS2...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTDuck

Spiffy I stick out like that too but I'm tall so I appear smaller. 
No photos planned here other than what me and my husband take. Maybe we'll try to actually bring my good camera with us to the hospital this time! &#128513;
I had a checkup today. This girl does not like the Doppler! She kicks it every time! But everything looks good. Will be having appointments every 2 weeks now and have an ultrasound at my next one.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've never had maternity, newborn, or birth photos done (aside from what I take myself). However, I have a friend who is in town right now and she said if she's still here when baby is born, she'll do birth photography for me for free to build up her portfolio. I would normally never do it (I'm the type that only wants DH there) but she's a very good friend, so I'd feel comfortable with her there.


----------



## Em260

Great news on all of the scans and checkups, ladies!

Spiffy - my belly is way out in front this time too. I have a short torso so I feel like that's the only place for the baby to go. I think my abs were a lot stronger last time so it kept the belly in check. This time my belly is huge lol. 

pink - I had maternity pics last time but I'm just planning on doing newborn pics this time. That is so cool you had birth photography. Those pictures are amazing, you look beautiful and your dd is so precious! We will just be taking pictures on our own this time again but I really want to take more videos of the baby. For some reason we only took one short video last time. 

Krissy - congrats on getting your csection date! 6 weeks will be here before you know it! 

AFM - I have my csection date too. It's May 19th so just 8 weeks from now! I can't believe it's that close. I've been busy packing to get ready for our move. I can't wait to get settled in our new place and start nesting ;)


----------



## drjo718

Glad to hear everyone's doing well. 

New carpet for me today! I spent yesterday moving (non-heavy) furniture, ripping up cheap 12 year old carpet and pad, and pulling staples out of the floor. My body, especially hands, is soooo sore now. But I'm happy the baby will have nice, soft carpet to learn to roll and crawl!


----------



## bakerh518

We are hoping this baby is cooperative and we can have our photographer there... she was supposed to be there for our son but with a csection its not allowed :cry:


----------



## busytulip

Yay for great scan updates!!

Spiffy I love your bump :)

Pink those labor and birth photos are Ahhhhhmazing!

NZKiwi I didn't realize you had a degree in photography, do you do any freelance or enjoy it as a career?

Em I hope that your move is going smoothly

Drjo new carpet sounds fab!

Sorry I've been away ladies. My laptop seems to be working properly with its new part, so hopefully I can do a much better job staying caught up.

How are everyone's birth plans coming along? Is anyone planning on birthing at home?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good to hear from you, Busy. How are you doing?

I don't really have a birth plan because I'm pretty comfortable with the typical hospital delivery. I love the epidural! :winkwink: 

So did anyone notice any increase in BH or contractions last night with the full moon? I had more contractions than I typically do only two days after getting my shot, so I'm blaming it on the moon. :haha:


----------



## Em260

Great to see you on again Busy! hope you're doing well! 

Thanks for the reminder I need to print out my birth plan. My hospital has a birth plan questionnaire they prefer filled out. Even though I'm having a c-section there are a bunch of questions on there for my preferences after delivery. 

This time around I definitely want to try skin to skin as soon as possible. And I'll be sending the baby to the nursery for a few hours at night so I can get a little rest. Last time I didn't do that and after being awake for 48 straight hours before DD was born, I was exhausted. By the time we left the hospital I was delirious from lack of sleep. 

Spiffy - I woke up at 3am this morning with tons of strong BH. I thought for a few min that I might be in labor because they were so painful. Luckily they were just BH though. Maybe it was the full moon.


----------



## bakerh518

Definitely feeling the pressure from the moon! Not tons of bh but lots of pressure! Baby has been less active today too! 

I'm guessing may 21st for delivery as big brother came one day early on a full moon even though he was breech! (The 21st is the May full moon and only two days before my due date!)


----------



## TTDuck

Drjo yay for new carpet! 

I don't have much of a birth plan since I expect another fast labor. I need to review my stuff from my Lamaze class I took last time so I have something (breathing) to focus on!


----------



## drjo718

No birth plan for me, but I'm delivering on the labor and delivery unit where I'm a nurse, so I have my preferences and know what is and isn't necessary when it comes to interventions. The midwives I see are very good anyway, so I'm just hoping for no complications.


----------



## sugargully

I'm not making a plan either. I'll tell hubby to play my music and pass me my essential oils on a tissue when I need them. We start our labor and delivery classes next weekend. It'll be good to hear what the hospitals position is on various things. 

I've been watching Hyponobirthing videos on YouTube. According to those ladies the baby can slide out without any pushing. That sounds very gentle and they said there's less tearing. As much as I'd like to try this I think it will be harder in a hospital environment.


----------



## busytulip

Em our hospital is a 'baby friendly' hospital so they don't offer a nursery. It's amazing how straight away after birth, even if you labored for hours upon hours, you have this euphoria and adrenaline surge and then you just crash. :haha: It's a great idea to take advantage of a nursery if it's offered. Will your DD be staying with family while you're in the hospital?

baker it would be really neat if your mother's intuition came to fruition and you had baby on the 21st, guess we'll see. :)

TTDuck how long was your last labor?

drjo that sounds like a great plan. I delivered my last baby on the same floor I worked, I thought I might feel weird about it but it was a really great thing. I hope you have a wonderful experience.

I still think it is neat to hear the different views everyone has on how they wish to labor. I'm wishing you all safe deliveries that result with a happy and healthy momma and baby.

AFM Things are going....I've good days and bad days, mostly good though. I'm really looking forward to summer. I've got some home reno projects in mind and I'm itching to get started. DD1's birthday coincides with Easter this year and we'll be having a small celebration this weekend.

To those of you celebrating, Happy Easter!! :bunny:


----------



## TTDuck

Busy last labor was a couple hours and I was fully dilated by the time we got to the hospital. Had back labor so I just needed my DH to give counter pressure to make it bearable!


----------



## sugargully

Happy Easter Busy! Great update.


----------



## drjo718

Holy heartburn! Anyone else having heartburn issues? I started using alka seltzer chews on occasion a few months ago. Then when I had to take prednisone for the bells palsy, that made the heartburn terrible so I started taking zantac nightly and supplementing with the chews as needed. Tonight I've taken the zantac and I've had 3 chews and I still feel like I could blow fire.


----------



## NZKiwi

Yup me, it's been awful and the antacid only seems to work for a few hours, I'm routinely awake in the night with it and it makes eating anything a nightnare


----------



## Em260

NZkiwi - yes the heartburn has been awful this time around :(. I can't wait until I can eat larger portions without the pain and feeling so full. 

Busy - our nanny will be staying with DD during the day while I'm in the hospital and then my Dh will go home and spend a few hours with her before bedtime and put her to bed. I'm definitely nervous about how she will react to not seeing me for three days. I've never spent a single night away from her!


----------



## Em260

For those of you with older children, did you have them visit you in the hospital to meet the new baby? I'm worried my DD will be so upset if she comes and then has to leave without me. She is such a momma's girl I know the separation is going to be really hard on her :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, I don't get heartburn very often, but I get acid reflux really bad. Thankfully Tums will usually do it for me, but lately I have to take about 3 of them to kill the acid.

Em, we've had our older kids come to visit me in the hospital and meet the baby. It's usually chaos because our kids are so little, but it's good to see them, and I think it helps them to see me so they know I'm not gone forever. ;)

I had contractions every 2-3 minutes last night for a few hours, but I'm due for my next shot tonight, so hopefully that will calm things back down for a few days. I find that the shots are starting to lose their effectiveness by the end of the week, but I still think I'll make it to 37 weeks because my cervix has not been changing like it was at this point last time around. :flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Happy Easter to those who celebrate :bunny: And hope everyone had a good weekend regardless.

Em - I've given a lot of thought/concern about leaving my DD as well. She's 3.5 and has been AWESOME at understanding (and being excited about) the fact she's going to have a baby sister, and that I'll have to go to the hospital for a while when the baby is born - we have a few books that have really helped her come to terms with it I think... but living through it I'm sure will still be rough. I definitely plan on having her visit at least once while I'm there. The thing I'm more torn about is how much to have my DH at the hospital. He was there almost the whole time with DD1, but this time he'll have to split his time in order to make it easier for her at home without me (my parents are staying for a week or so to babysit and help me recover).


----------



## Em260

Thanks, Spiffy and Krissy. It's nice to read others' perspectives on what to do to prepare an older child. I think my daughter is starting to understand what's going on because today she told me she is a baby and needs to drink her milk from a baby bottle. We don't have any bottles in the house yet so the best I could do was offer her a sippy cup with a soft spout which she proceeded to carry around all day and call her baby bottle ;)


----------



## Em260

So on another note, I'm finally starting to gather everything for my hospital bag. What are some things you ladies are bringing to the hospital? I really overpacked last time


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I still need to get my hospital bag together, too. I typically pack phone chargers, snacks, nursing pads and bra, toiletries, one outfit for when family and friends come to see the baby, an outfit for baby, and blankets for the baby on the ride home. I'm sure there are other things, but I can't think of them at the moment...

Today I had my 33 weeks appointment and got my Group B Strep test done. She also checked my cervix while she was down there and said that I'm about 1cm dilated, so a little more than I was last time, but not too much. I'll have my next appointment at 35 weeks.


----------



## NZKiwi

wow I still have stuff I need to buy so haven't really thought about my just in case hospital bag, I am starting to wonder if I can get it all done in time! Guess I will be out shopping this weekend


----------



## pinkpassion

So much to do, so little time!!!! I will be packing toiletries, socks, slippers, soft comfy clothes, mostly leggings and good breastfeeding tops and bras, makeup, and some hair ties, they will provide pads but I'll pack some of my thin comfy ones too, and for baby I took way too much last time so this time I'll bring a few outfits/sleepers, blankets and burp rags, the diaper bag, nipple cream, nursing pads. I won't bring the boppy this time but I packed my nursing cover and moby wrap too.


----------



## bakerh518

I definitely over packed last time as well, i stayed in the hospital gown most of the time, with the c-section they were constantly check it so i figured why not! And samuel spent his first days in the infant gowns provided by the hospital! (no need for extra laundry!) 

This time around we are hoping for an early discharge so ill likely bring two changes of clothes and maybe some pjs, and then we have two outfits (one boy one girl) for baby coming home and ill throw in one bigger one incase the baby is too big for newborn! :haha: (in samuels case he was too small for newborn but it did the job to get home :haha:) 

I don't bring any make up or anything like that as i hardly use it at home now a days, i will bring my own shampoo and body wash and toothbrush. Oh and our own baby diaper cream, dh got me some lovely homeopathic stuff for christmas (a baby bum one and some nipple cream too!) 

The other thing i bring with me no matter where i go, is my own pillow! I cannot stand using others! So that is a must! 

Pink, did you use pillows for a nursing prop last time? I was actually thinking of bringing my nursing pillow as i didn't last time and used pillows, but maybe pillows are just as easy :shrug: 

I have my shower this weekend! :happydance: Once that is through we will really sort through and see what is left to do! Im afraid it is lots! :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

I took my boppy pillow with me and didn't use it at all last time so I won't bring it this time. Last time I just held her up, I couldn't get the hang of the pillows I always felt like she was falling or not close enough. So I just held her. I'll do the same this time!! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, our hospital provides pretty much everything needed for the baby, so I'm only going to bring one nice outfit for bringing him home. It would be nice to have an early discharge but I have yet to experience it. My first had IUGR and my second and third were premature, so I wasn't allowed to take the baby home any earlier than three days.


----------



## Em260

I stayed in the hospital gowns last time too since I ended up with a csection. I had brought all of these pajama sets with pants that were a no go because the nurses kept checking my incision. 

Does anyone have nursing tops or tanks that they love? I can't seem to find any nursing tanks that aren't scratchy or uncomfortable.


----------



## bakerh518

I really like targets nursing tanks, the ones that don't have buttons (this are just useless as the button holes are always too big and it just unbuttons) but I buy them two sizes small, i don't have to wear a bra at all with them (and that's nursing at a 36DDD) so they are my go to! They aren't microfiber but feel close to it!


----------



## NZKiwi

Are nursing tops a must or can you get along without? 

I had a fall this morning, my second in a week, last Monday I feel down the steps leading to my house (got checked everything fine) and today on my way to work I tripped on a bot of uneven footpath, two strangers saw me and cam rushing to help, was super embarrassing and shook me up quite a bit, mw said to keep an eye on baby's movement's but most damage done to my knees and ego (she also checked I wasn't having dizzy spells or anything). Anyone else having clumsy episodes? Im used to having amazing balance, in yoga I rock the balance moves so am finding this new found clumsiness quite hard to come to terms with


----------



## Spiffynoodles

NZKiwi, I got along without any tops that were specifically for nursing. I would either just pull the shirt down from the neckline (if it was a stretchy material) or just lift the shirt up from the bottom if I was using a cover. The best was when I pulled the shirt up, but had a stretchy undershirt on underneath that I could pull down from the neckline.

As for the clumsiness, I've fallen down the stairs twice now in this pregnancy, and have run into walls and doors more than a few times. :blush:


----------



## bakerh518

Nursing tops are definitely not a must! I bought cami tanks from khols in the next size up and used that as a nursing tank, just wore one under my shirt and pulled down which ever side needed, its also super easy not to have to clip another back up! 


NZKiwi! So sorry to hear you've been falling! How scary!!! :hugs:


----------



## Em260

NZKiwi - I'm glad you're ok! That's so scary to have a fall like that! I've noticed I'm clumsier lately too. I feel like my center of gravity is off with this big belly. 

Thanks for the recs ladies. Nursing tanks with those clip down straps are not a must. I used regular tanks last time but couldn't find any with a built in cami bra that I liked. They all have a scratchy band around the bottom of the bust area that drives my crazy. So I wore these little bralette things and regular tanks on top. I just think it would be easier to have a tank with a built in bra but it doesn't have to be one of those clip down things. I'll look at target and Kohls, thanks!


----------



## ja14

I searched for nursing tanks for a while, but couldn't find any that seemed good quality with a good price. I realized my maternity tanks are very easy to stretch down & I already have nursing bras, so I plan to just wear those. 

I'm bringing my nursing pillow to the hospital, but plan on leaving it in the car until I decide I want it. I also plan to bring my birth ball and leave it in the car. I expect the hospital to have them, but if for some reason one was unavailable to me, I would be so upset. I sit on it all the time at home. 
Other "extras" I'm bringing are clothes for me to wear after delivery, three outfits total for baby, a couple swaddle blankets (one goes with an outfit), his "special" blanket I plan to use for pictures, snacks, my own pillow, a little makeup, laptop, and camera. Everything else I'd said is bare necessities. 
I was able to pack for DH and I in a tote bag, and then take our diaper bag, but I decided to move our things to a small suitcase so I'd have room to bring things I collect from the hospital home. :)

Sorry I've been quiet lately! I always check on this thread and read everyone's updated though. Im happy everything at this point has just been mostly scares!


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi Ladies:

Loved to see the updates! so cute most of your babies look alike in their early days! sooo cute!
Pink...very nice pictures!
NZkiwi glad you are ok
Busy: Good to hear from you! 
to everybody thanks for the tips on nursing tanks...i def have to get some
AFM am feeling pretty huge. This week i feel that baby has grown a bunch and its getting more uncomfortable to do the daily stuff. Im trying to get done as much as I can but most of the time i just feel like reading about birth and preparing mentally for it. Although I did organized the baby clothes and I think I have almost everything.
We are still planning a home waterbirth. But we have a second growth scan to check how big is the baby and discussed further options if needed.
Both midwives agreed that I should get that last ultrasound. No Braxton Hicks for me just wild movements from the baby.
Am 34 weeks today:happydance: 
My mom and MIL think I will be delivering in April instead of May...but im not counting on it. lets see what happens...
Here my bump picture of today
 



Attached Files:







2016-03-31 13.05.11.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Em260

Ja - thanks, you just reminded me to bring an empty tote to bring stuff home from the hospital. Last time I was kicking myself for not stocking up more, especially on their cloth wipes. The nurses kept trying to give me things and I should have taken more!


----------



## NZKiwi

Hey ladies, in New Zealand it is officially April - that means we can say "Our babies are due next month" !!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I KNOW I CAN'T WAIT until tomorrow gets here!!!!! :yipee: 

So yay for you already only having "a month" left


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm already predicting that this baby will come at the end of April, so as of tomorrow I can say, "This baby *might* be coming this month!" :haha:

Esperanza, cute bump! :flower: I'm feeling big and uncomfortable, too.


----------



## ja14

Is anyone getting new "symptoms"? 
A few days ago Bennett was moving and kicking like crazy, which is really unusual for him. Later that night I realized he changed positions, and may be a little lower. I thought he was already head down, but the body parts I feel now are a lot different! I'm getting more round ligament pain. My stomach has just been more sore on the bottom and right side, more noticeably if I'm having BH's. I could also be experiencing "lightening crotch" today, but what I'm feeling isn't the exact description of what I've read, so maybe it's just random pains, haha.


----------



## bakerh518

Definitely got the lightening crotch here! And loads of bh as well!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Lots of braxton hicks, menstrual cramping which I didn't ever get with dd and tons of cervical pressure, feels like her head is constantly bearing down on my cervix. It hurts like CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've been having some nausea and lightheadedness, and my hands and feet are swelling pretty bad. I've been getting a little lightning crotch, but not very often. Baby is not engaged yet, though, so I not surprised.


----------



## Em260

Tons of Braxton hicks here too and I've woken up a couple of times in the middle of the night with cramps that feel like menstrual cramps. They were so strong the other night and lasted for almost an hour so I actually thought I might be in labor. Thankfully no. My little guy is breech right now so I feel the kicks down low. I'm feeling more nausea too lately especially car sickness


----------



## Alea

Ladies, I can't believe you're due next month! Hasn't time flown? I'm almost half way through this pregnancy but my heart still longs for my May baby..the baby we never knew.

I poke my head in now and then and I'm pleased to read that you're all keeping well.


----------



## sugargully

Great advice on the hospital bags. I feel like I'm forgetting stuff so im going to look back through the posts and get ideas. 

I'm haven't fallen but I'm struggling to get out of public restroom stalls! My bump makes it hard to open the doors especially at school where the restrooms are smaller. 

I wish I was having a shower. Mine got cancelled due to highway flooding. My office is going to through me a little one but I don't have much hope that I'm going to get what I need. 

I've been shopping JBF sales. Have you ladies heard of them? There's a lot of them this time of year. I'm hoping to get some good deals this weekend. 

Baby has picked up moving during the day instead of at night. And the flips and turns are so strong! I've felt some bh and a little lightning crotch. I think baby is head down.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sugargully, I've been getting strong baby movements, too. Some of the ones I've gotten today have actually been kind of painful, actually.

I just got over an awful flu-type thing, where I was having nausea, fever, lightheadedness, and body aches. I'm feeling better now, but the last few days were rough. I was afraid I was going to have to call my OB about the fever, but thankfully it broke earlier today. 

In lighter news, 3 weeks until term! :happydance:


----------



## NZKiwi

Wow three weeks until term!! That's exciting!!

My movement's have gotten stronger too, I had a growth scan last week and my lo is in the 81st percentile estimated to weigh 2kgs already!!


----------



## bakerh518

Anyone else have a baby that LOVES to go transverse at night?? 

MAN OH MAN, it is UNCOMFORTABLE! i would appreciate if this baby would settle into head down, most of the day the baby IS head down, but as soon as i go to bed, flip! Sideways the baby goes... i swear its trying to get out through one of the sides.... :nope: 

Had a couple contractions today, which is not so good since hubby is out of town, but they were weak and only lasted a few moments; still tons of BH every day! 

We are getting so close ladies!! Had our baby shower last weekend, i asked everyone to bring a "guess outfit" (boy or girl) and which ever gender is the wrong one, i will donate those clothes, so we mostly just got clothes :haha: i expected that as it is our second baby... i think we just REALLY need a crib, and thats about it :happydance: of course we will end up with buying more... but we really only NEED a crib!


----------



## pinkpassion

3 weeks until term for me tomorrow!!! :happydance: I've got to get my butt in gear on the things I need to finish!! 

I think this little girl is going to make an early entrance. I've been having a lot of braxton hicks and painful cervical pressure!!


----------



## Ganton

In general, I'm working to my scan date, which is shown in my ticket. However, for the purposes of hitting term, I want to get to full term based on my ovulation date before I'd feel more at ease about going into labour. That's just 5 days away now though  

Some days I get so many things happening, like cervical pressure, baby dropping and mucous discharge, that I worry labour could be just days away, but other days the baby just feels very settled. 

Ages a go, I said I wanted this baby to arrive about 2 weeks early to fall on a nice date for us, but that date is now just 10 days away and I still have so much I want to sort out so I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow ganton, I can't believe how soon you'll have your baby!!! So awesome!!!


----------



## Ganton

I know, even if I go overdue, I'd be getting induced around 5 weeks today. It really doesn't feel like long.


----------



## Em260

Can't believe how close some of you are to full term!! So exciting

AFM - I had a non stress test ultrasound yesterday and my OB is concerned because my fluid level is high normal. The cutoff is 25 and mine is right at 25. She said it can be a sign that there is a blockage in the baby's digestive system or it might just be due to the fact that I have a really large baby. He's still measuring 3 weeks ahead and in the 99th percentile. 

I'm going every week for monitoring anyway due to my blood clotting disorder so we'll just keep checking on the fluid levels. Hopefully they stay at this level or go down or I might have to deliver early. Guess it's a good idea I started packing my hospital bag! I just have to wash a few things and it will be finished.


----------



## KrissyB

Baker - Be happy she only does it at night. This little girl seems to think she should stretch out sideways the more active I get.... which quickly ends how active I get lol. I'm also getting tons of BH now but I am a few weeks ahead of you.

Ganton - With my C-Sec, I'm only a few days behind you :) Scheduled for May 2nd. And that's if she decides to hang in there that long.

AFM - Less than 4 weeks to go.... Definitely starting to freak out on being completely not mentally prepared for two kids. Not that I think you can ever be truly mentally prepared for a baby - they're are each too unique and there is just sooooo much that changes, it's just unfathomable (in a good way... for the most part ;) ). That being said... I also haven't even packed a hospital bag yet lol. So maybe I'm just in denial :haha: 
Also starting to get really uncomfortable. I know she's breeech, and I'm guessing she's a footling breech going by the cervical pressure I get. Sometimes I swear a little foot must be sticking out already. And SO MANY BHs. Probably about 1 an hour or so. 

Oh, and for a bit of fun - Feel free to place your bets on baby sizes and birth dates!
https://www.guessyourbaby.com/p/bornstein2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My baby also likes to stretch out to both sides, but I know he's not actually going transverse, because he did it during my ultrasound a few weeks ago. Just butt on one side and feet on the other. ;)

It's always interesting to hear what other people consider a lot of BH. I get BH every time I get up or down or move at all really. I also get about 3-4 real contractions every hour (about 5-10 in the evenings). Nothing like the 20+ contractions I would get in an hour before the shots, though!

Em, I hope the fluid problem resolves itself. :hugs: I'm sitting on the other end of the scale. They don't like to see fluid levels go below 10 and I was at 10.5 at my ultrasound two weeks ago. Hopefully it's gone up since then.


----------



## NZKiwi

my lo also stretches out, I love the way it feels, but I have had a few instances of rfm, so I really just love feeling him and not having to worry, I also know he isn't transverse, like spiffy said its his bum and feet.

wow I can't believe how close some of the ladies on here are! A bit jealous, being that I'm right at the end of the month! I'm getting impatient to meet him! On the plus side only 3.5 weeks until mat leave!!


----------



## NZKiwi

oh and I was going to say I felt my first braxton hicks last night too!


----------



## nicole6212

With my first baby, 7 years ago, I didn't get braxton Hicks, and didn't feel my actual contractions until over 16 hours after my water broke, and I was about 7 cm dialated. (Although they were happening, because they saw them on the monitor.)
This time around, for the last few weeks, whenever I stand, and especially bad while I'm walking, it feels like my whole stomach goes tight, and stays tight untill after I've sat and relaxed for a bit. I'm talking it lasts for 20minutes, sometimes more, but it's not painful, and they don't start and stop like I've read BH do. 
Do or have any of you ladies experienced this? She's still passing all her kick counts (although much less kicks, more rolls and wiggles) and I've had no cramps.


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - I'm sorry you're dealing with fluid level problems too. Hopefully both of our levels end up moving more toward a normal value. It's so stressful, especially since there isn't anything that can be done about it. I hate that out of control feeling! 

Krissy - so exciting you have less than 4 weeks to go! I've been freaking out about having two kids too. It's so hard to imagine but I keep telling myself lots of people do it so we will find our way too. 

Baker - my little guy keeps flipping around too. He is mostly breech but loves to flip to transverse when I'm trying to sleep. He pretty much wakes me up every morning between 2 and 3 am :(

Nicole - my BH and contractions sometimes feel continuous like that. It can get really uncomfortable and a lot times I don't have the luxury of stopping what I'm doing or lying down to try to get them to go away.


----------



## drjo718

Hi ladies. I had my 36 week appointment today. My blood pressure was too high at 148/92. :( Fortunately the recheck was acceptable at 132/76, and there's no protein in my urine, so I bought myself another week. My hemoglobin also came up to 11. Had the gbs swab done. Next week I have to go to the perinatologist for another ultrasound because of the high blood pressures. I'm really hoping everything settles down. I hate the idea of induction, especially so early and being a first timer...my cervix is likely closed and posterior and quite unfavorable. And although these are selfish reasons, I'd rather her not be born on April 27, which was my anniversary with my ex husband, and I'd like to attend my cousins wedding april 30th. And I always hoped for a may baby. I just always figured she'd come after her due date, but that obviously won't happen if my blood pressures don't cooperate. :(


----------



## NZKiwi

Aww drjo, sorry to read you are having a tough time, I hope your blood pressure cooperates and they don't induce you. Have they indicated how likely it is for you to be induced?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Nicole, as I've mentioned before, I have an Irritable Uterus. For me, I don't get one long contraction like that, but from reading a lot of forums, I know some women who have IU do. That doesn't sound like fun at all. :nope:

Em, my doctors aren't actually concerned about my fluid levels, because I was .5 above the lower end mark, so I haven't worried too much about it. It got down to 10 with DS1, and when they checked again two weeks later, it was up to 15, so I'm just hoping the same has happened this time, since they're not monitoring me for it.

Drjo, sorry you've got a possible induction in your future. :hugs: If it makes you feel any better, though, your cervix won't necessarily be unfavorable just because your a FTM. At my 36 week check with my first, I was already 60% effaced and 2cm dilated. So you never know. However, I hope your blood pressure goes down and you get to have a May baby like you want. :hugs:


----------



## drjo718

NZ- they haven't said specifically, but a lot will depend on my ultrasound next week and if I end up getting lab work done that shows problems. Or if my pressures enter severe range. I do know that they don't mess around with gestational hypertension so I could be induced as soon as my appointment next tuesday, although I'll argue a case not to be.

Spiffy- this is probably gross and tmi for some, but having gone thru fertility treatments, I have experience checking my own cervix. And, being a labor nurse, I can assess my own favorability and can confidently say my cervix is currently on lock down despite the baby's head being very low in my pelvis. :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, doesn't gross me out at all. I pretty much never admit it on the forums (because people tend to chew me out) but I check my own cervix as well. It was the only thing that kept me from having to go to L&D every time I started having contractions every 2-3 minutes last pregnancy. I've gotten to the point where I can check myself before an appointment and guess my own dilation and effacement almost exactly the same as my OB. 

Sorry to hear your cervix is unfavorable. :( I'm really hoping your BP comes down and you get to let baby come naturally. :hugs: My BP last night was 140/80, so I've been keeping an eye on mine as well.


----------



## sugargully

Is it ok to check one's cervix with a bare hand or are gloves needed? I want to start checking too. I did that when I was TTC but never really new if I was good at it. I really think the more we know about our bodies the better.


----------



## Em260

Drjo - hope your bp stays down so you can avoid being induced early. It seems like a good sign that it went down enough when they did the recheck. 

Spiffy - ok that's great they're not concerned. My Dr was concerned about mine but said it's not at a critical level yet so we just have to wait and see.


----------



## pinkpassion

I check my own cervix too. I've always done it through ttc and everything. But my cervix is unreachable at the moment so not really sure what that means! It was the same with my dd even right before my water broke I couldn't reach my cervix! I wash my hands really really well and clean down there well too. The way I look at it is it can't be any dirtier than a penis :rofl: and you know we all have sex while pregnant still and I swear he's more rough than my finger for a quick cervix check!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, I've always thought the same thing! People make you feel like the worst mother ever for checking your cervix softly with clean hands, but are okay if you tell them your husband shoves his unwashed penis up there! :haha:

Sugargully, I do it in the shower, so everything is nice and clean, but if you had gloves, I'm sure that would be even better. I think if you already checked during TTC, it should be pretty easy, just be very gentle (I'm always less rough than doctors who do it for me, so I figure that's one advantage to doing it yourself). If you're dilated, you'll be able to reach all the way through to the amniotic sack, so don't prod too hard, and make sure your fingernails are clipped. Just use common sense. Like you, I find it empowering to know what's happening in my own body. :flower:


----------



## TTDuck

Drjo hope your bp cooperates! 

Had a scan yesterday and the baby is measuring about 4 lb 10 oz.


----------



## ja14

I occasionally check my cervix as well. I checked last night, cervix still seems a little high but I was able to check. I'm at least 2 cm, and after reading up on it id say maybe 50% effaced. Just barely inserting my finger I can feel the hardness of baby's head.


----------



## bakerh518

:shock: :shock: wow ladies! 5 years ttc and i seriously never even thought to check my cervix during pregnancy :dohh: Definitely excited to check now... :haha:


----------



## Em260

I totally agree the doctor is way rougher than we would be. I remember how much those checks hurt right, especially the ones in the hospital when I was in labor 

Spiffy - It's funny people on here give you a hard time about checking on your own. I've noticed a trend on the third tri boards that there are certain topics people freak out about for whatever reason :shrug:


----------



## sugargully

Holy cow I could possibly feel my baby's head! That's so cool. I can't wait to check tonight in the shower. I'll be gentle of course.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sugargully, if your baby has dropped down into your pelvis, you should definitely be able to feel their head. I can feel my baby's head very easily just through the vaginal wall.

Em, I've noticed that as well. Anyone that mentions wanting baby to come a day earlier than 40 weeks gets their head bitten off. :haha:

Thankfully, my cervix must be pretty tough, because I've never had an exam that actually hurt, but I know a lot of women find them painful. It's like the nose analogy. If your friend sticks their finger up your nose, it's going to hurt way more than if you do it yourself! :winkwink:


----------



## Em260

Spiffynoodles said:


> Em, I've noticed that as well. Anyone that mentions wanting baby to come a day earlier than 40 weeks gets their head bitten off. :haha:

Yes! This is exactly one of the topics I've noticed gets really heated. And I feel bad when people post that they are being induced at their doctor's recommendation and everyone jumps all over them that it's a terrible idea :wacko:


----------



## bakerh518

That is what always pisses me off about the "feminist movement" Men are not the problem, women beating the crap out of each other emotionally, mentally and psychologically is the problem... (ugh! Sorry this is my thing, my main pet peeve, who are "you," the proverbial you, to judge ANYONE!, seriously makes me see red... And it doesnt matter if i happen to agree or not, don't shove your opinion down anyones throat! ) We, women, need to start standing up for one another! (thats what i seriously love about this thread in particular, all us may baby makers seem to really get the fact that we aren't here to judge one another, we are here to support.


----------



## ja14

I've thought the same about other people's comments. I rarely post on other threads for that reason.

I would love for Bennett to be here a day earlier than 40 weeks! :D I really think he will come early, and If I make it to the day past my due date, I might cry. :haha: Just so ready to meet him!


----------



## Esperanza2015

Wow ja so incredible to feel baby's head! never imagined that i could!
totally agree with Baker, Spiffy and Em...
Nice to have this "safe" thread. For me everything is new and I wouldnt dare to post too much outside this thread:flower: thank you ladies for all your support.
I did check my cervix 2-3 times the last month of TTC but am so sure that my baby has not dropped yet that I dont feel tempted to try.
My belly is so huge that thinking about my due date makes me cry cause is more than a month from now. So am taking one day at a time and trying to be very positive about it. 
Since my mother cannot come for the birth and postpartum period we have the option here of requesting domestic help and I already did. Its partially cover by insurance but I think its worth it. I have no family here besides my husband's and I think it wont hurt to have an experienced lady (they are experienced in baby's) to come around twice a week to see how am doing and help with the laundry or something.
My next appt is on April 15th, am a bit anxious/excited about it. Hopefully I'll get green light for the home birth I want.


----------



## Em260

It is really nice to have this safe and supportive thread! 

Esperanza - we're doing something similar since our family can't come and my DH isn't able to take any time off from work. We did the same thing when I had my DD and it was so helpful.


----------



## bakerh518

It will be so nice for you ladies to have extra hands when the baby comes! Sorry your families cannot be around, mine isn't either but dh gets a month paid paternity leave (6 weeks if he really wanted) so we are pretty set there! 

Esperanza i hope you get the home birth you want!! Are there any parameters you need to meet or just that everything looks good and normal? Im so jealous! I would love to have a home birth! They are vastly frowned upon here after a csection, AND dh isn't comfortable with it so i know he wouldn't be able to support me the way i need! :wacko: 


Tried last night to check my cervix and it is still way too high! Definitely couldn't feel anything! :hissy:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I've been MIA I've been so super busy !!!

We started our weekly Scans and well checks yesterday Baby Q is measuring 37wk my cervix is closed but 75% softened ... C section scheduled for May the 4th be w U!! 
I'm sure he will come b4 then I was instructed if my Contractions get 8mins apart to go to the Hospital!! :)

Hope everyone is doing great!! :hi:

Pics in my journal!!


----------



## KrissyB

I've never been good (or all that comfortable) with checking my cervix ttc. LOL right now I'd have my doubts I could reach that far in there trying to get past my belly. It'd be really really nice to know what was going on in there now though. It's part of what I'm so anxious for for my scan and checkup tomorrow.

Pink - Did you get any kinds of warning signs before your water broke with DD1? Were you already in labor?


----------



## pinkpassion

Nope no signs at all.. I tried to check my cervix earlier in the day because at my appointment 6 days before I was 2-3 cm and 80% with buldging membranes. But I couldn't reach it at all.. So dh and I dtd and I had a huge meltdown about how I was never going to go into labor and our birth photographer was going out of town in 2 days and wouldn't be able to photograph the birth and I was so upset. I didn't even get myself ready just in case like I had the past couple of weeks, making sure I was showered and shaved and hair and makeup ready. Nope, just had a meltdown, refused to eat lunch and sat around. Then went to the bathroom to pee and when I got done and went to stand up I heard and felt a POP followed by a huge gush of fluid! I freaked out lol


----------



## Esperanza2015

hahaha i was reading Pink story and in my pregnant mind got confused for a moment thinking this was actually happenning with her current pregnancy:haha: 
I love to read all your stories ladies....everything gets me mentally ready for the big day!
Baker...we are in the middle of midwives and OB/GYN at the moment. I love my midwives but they dont perform ultrasounds...so every ultrasound I see a OB/GYN and in the last appointment he scared the crap out of me saying the baby is big, probably she will not engaged and even mentioned C section pretty quickly. We went back to the midwives with that report and they said it doesnt have to go that route necessarily but they still want to make sure we go back for a second ultrasound to measure size and position of placenta. So atm I dont even want to know if she is big or not cause I am convinced I want to have her here in my beautiful home where I really feel comfortable ( so many reasons I hate hospitals but on top of that I understand dutch and speak it but I cannot say Im fluent and God knows how i will be in labor!..maybe i will just speak spanish! obviously in the hospital everybody will speak ducht to me) and my midwives speak English plus my hubby will be next to me all the time.
Sorry for the big post.... Im getting very talkative and emotional lately.
35 weeks today!!!
Didnt dare to take a picture cause my face have gotten so fat..my MIL took a picture of me last Sunday and I felt like crying when I saw it...I think i was swollen, maybe the huge meals during the weekend didnt help.


----------



## TTDuck

spiffy - great nose analogy! haha! 

I never felt the need to check my cervix when I was ttc since my temperature was fairly reliable and predictable. So I usually just let the doctor do it. He's doing the group b test next appointment so he'll probably start checking then. 

my mom already got some time off from work but I don't know how long she'll be able to be here. so I'm hoping that this baby waits until she gets here since it will make taking care of my DD while we go to the hospital much easier! I actually think my MIL will be out of town around my due date so it's nice my mom should be coming down at that time! 

has anyone here had success or are planning perineal massage? my first labor went so fast so I don't know that anything I do can prevent an episiotomy since I don't get time during labor to stretch out!


----------



## NZKiwi

Wow I can't believe how fast it seems to be going now. I start my antental classes next week and I only have three weeks until I'm on maternity leave, my mw said soon we will start discussing birth plans (mostly I think stuff about vitamin k injections and third labour, delayed cord clamping etc) i think a birth plan is really to outline your wishes in an ideal situation and to prediscuss any issues that might arise so you can make your feelings on things known while still in a coherent state!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I agree! I love how supportive this thread is! :flower:

TTDuck, I tried perineal massage with my first, but ended up with an episiotomy, so I didn't bother with it after that, and with my second I only tore slightly, and with my third I just got a slight graze and that was all. There's something to be said about that first baby "paving the way", because subsequent births tend to be a little easier because you've been stretched before.

Esperanza, I hope you get the home birth you want! Oh, and I've been swelling pretty bad the past week, too, which is odd, because I never had to deal with it in my last three pregnancies. 

Ja, I would be shocked if you went past your due date considering how dilated and effaced you already are. :flower:

I'm jealous of you ladies with extra help after baby comes. My DH will have a week off, but then that's it. The sad thing is, both my family and DH's family live within a 30 minute drive of us, but they're always too busy with work to come help. :(


----------



## sugargully

It'll be ok Esperanza. You have a lot on your plate but I hope you get your home birth. 

Spiffy sorry you won't have the help you want. Have you tried telling the family how you feel? 

NZK what are antental classes? Is it like birth preparation?

I tried reaching my cervix but it's way up there. Then I did the perineal message. I'm not able to get much stretching when I do it. Hopefully my body will benefit from the relaxed muscles at least. It seems it's really important to push slow when the baby crowns. How will I know it's time to slow down the pushing? Will there be a certain feeling down there?


----------



## NZKiwi

Antental classes are also called Lamaze I think in some places, but yeah basically birth prep classes really, I'm looking forward to them.

I'm unsure about doing the massage, is it hard? What do you do exactly?


----------



## ja14

Spiffy- I try to tell myself that, but who really knows! I think I've been a little dilated for quite some time now. 

I don't really agree with perineal massage. I've seen it mention in various apps and things I've read but it just seems really unnatural to me and unnecessary to me. I had already been thinking this, and then in my birth class the instructors brought it up. They did not advocate it and compared it to a rubber band. A rubber band is meant to be stretched, but if you practice stretching it out it loosing some of its elasticity and prone to breaking. Just thought I'd share that view of it.


----------



## NZKiwi

ja that is interesting to know too, I'm unsure about it as well, but I also don't want to tear! I think some of it might just be biology and how stretchy you are naturally, how big baby is, how fast baby comes out etc


----------



## Esperanza2015

Thank you Sugargully:flower: hope so too.
Spiffy I hope that you get some friends or family to help you from time to time, even if its just for a short time to take a decent shower or have 30 minutes for yourself. What happens after your last injection at 36 weeks? I think you explained before but I dont remember:blush:
Ja: We have almost the same due date, according to the day i think I ovulated my due date is May 11. Did you feel anything the past weeks announcing your dilation? I have felt more BH but that's it. Im curious to see how am progressing but not getting my hopes up either.
NZKiwi: are you still planning a home birth?


----------



## NZKiwi

Esperanza, yup I am, i just have to test clean for group strep b. I hope you get your home birth too. I love the thought of having my baby in an environment I'm completely comfortable in


----------



## ja14

Esperanza- well, he dropped down down about a week and a half ago. I started having BH sometime before I even got to 20 weeks. They seemed to go away for a few weeks and came back around 30ish weeks. Here lately, they've increased, but that just seems to be normal. I've had occasional light cramping and the occasional lightening crotch this past week or two as well.


----------



## KrissyB

So I had my 36 week appointment and all is going fairly well.
I know a few of you ladies mentioned low fluid issues - I've got the opposite. I've got 38 cm of fluid, so they put me down as having polyhydramnios, and I have to go back next week for another ultrasound.
She's also measuring QUITE large. My DD1 was big too, but she's measuring 3-4 weeks ahead. So between that and the extra water... I feel more vindicated about late pregnancy complaints now lol.
And she's still breech.....
My cervix is still long and not showing any dilation.... but DH and I are definitely starting to think about the endd game now lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Krissy, how big was your first DD? I hope the polyhdraminos doesn't get out of hand. You must be so uncomfortable! :hugs:

Esperanza, they say that most women go into labor 7-10 days after their last shot, which puts me around 37 or 37.5 weeks. So I'm kind of expecting this baby to come around then. :flower:

Sugargully, your doctor/midwife should coach you through the pushing stage so that you don't push too fast. Usually they will tell you, "Okay just breathe." Or "Little pushes right now."

So I called my OB's office yesterday about my blood pressure being a little high, so they had me come in this morning to get it checked. After they took my BP they decided to send me down to the lab to get a urine and a blood sample. So hopefully I'll know whether or not I need to worry. Oh, and I checked my cervix and am somewhere between 2-3cm dilated (it was a little hard to get to because it was on the other side of baby's head).

EDIT: They just called me back with the results from my labs and said that everything looks okay for now. :flower:


----------



## NZKiwi

I'm so excited that soon we get to begin labour watch for the ladies due in the first bit of May!

Krissy, sorry about the polyhydramnios, and I hope baby turns soon for you

spiffy glad your blood results were all good. Can't believe you only have 3 weeks or so left


----------



## sugargully

Krissy baby sounds ready to come at anytime. She's certainly big enough!

NZK the message involves inserting 1 or 2 thumbs 1 inch into the vagina and messaging the area and holding a downward stretch for 2 min. There should be a very slight burn feeling as the tissue is pulled. Then continue to message and stretch the sides and general vaginal area. It's important to use a natural oil or buy Welda perineal message oil. 
Part of me thinks an active sex life could yield the same results as this message. Unfortunately my DH is old fashioned and afraid to touch me as if he'd be hurting the baby. So I've been like a virgin for the last 33 weeks. So you can imagine what I'm looking forward to 6 weeks after baby arrives. That and a ice cold beer!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sugargully, well, if an active sex life does the same thing then I'm covered. We still manage to DTD at least 3 times a week. :winkwink:

So I finally got my hospital bag packed! Took me long enough! :dohh:


----------



## pinkpassion

I am doing a perineal massage every night in the shower. I feel like I can tell a huge difference because in the beginning it hurts and as I've done it for a few weeks it's less painful and stretches quite well right now. I never got that far with dd1 but I did the perineal massage religiously and the nurses all commented how stretchy I was done there when pushing :blush:. Unfortunately it ended in emcs, but hopefully this time I'll get my vbac and a chance to see if it works!!

I really need to finish my hospital bag but I've got to buy a few new nursing tops so waiting on that and new slippers and then I'm all packed!


----------



## pinkpassion

..


----------



## NZKiwi

Beautiful photos pink, you have that pregnancy glow!


----------



## Ganton

They're gorgeous photos, Pink. I also had a peek at your birth photos and they're stunning too. I can definitely see why you want birth photography again this time.

I'm now officially full term by scan dates, and will be full term bu my ovulation date tomorrow, but I'm hoping this little one stays put at least a little bit longer as I still have things to sort and a nasty cold to get rid of. I have at least finished my hospital bag now so feel more prepared in that respect.


----------



## Em260

Krissy - I was diagnosed with polyhydramnios too :(. Also have a very large baby he's measuring 3 weeks ahead. I'm anxious to see if my fluid has increased at my ultrasound on Monday. At least now I know why I've been so uncomfortable and I feel the same size as I did at full term with my DD!

Spiffy - great news your labs came back normal. Did you go into labor shortly after being dilated a few centimeters with your last two babies? 

Pink - gorgeous photos!! Your DD is so cute! 

Ganton - how exciting you're full term!


----------



## pinkpassion

I can't believe how close we all are!!!

I hope all of your babies cooperate with all the fluid issues and they are all head down. Most of the time this one is head down but sometimes I wonder if she's trying to go transverse. These babies just like to keep us on our toes I think!!!!


----------



## NZKiwi

Congrats on being full term ganton!!


----------



## sugargully

Beautiful photos Pink! Your family is so cute. Also, your photographer is really good friends with my coworker. She did her granddaughters newborn pics. What a small world!

Ganton-Congrats on being full term. 

Spiffy- I'm glad your labs are good.

Em- Sorry you're having the fluid issues too.


----------



## pinkpassion

Sugargully. Wow. It is a small world!! I think we are both in Houston?! We should totally go have lunch or something before the little ones come!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em, with my last baby I was about 2.5cm dilated the day I went into labor and with the one before, I was 3cm, so it really could be anytime now, I guess. I am contracting less than last time because of the shots, though, so that might give me another week or two. We'll see. I was _barely_ 1cm last week, so things are definitely progressing.

Pink, your photos are beautiful! Also, I was going to tell you, I have a friend who is building her photography portfolio right now and she asked if she can come to the hospital with me and do labor photography for free. I had never even heard of people doing labor photography until you mentioned it, and now apparently I'm going to have it done. :haha:

Ganton, congrats on full term! :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

I was actually that photographers first birth client which of course she did for free :) it turned out beautifully!!! I am so thankful for those pics


----------



## bakerh518

What lovely pictures pink!!

sorry to hear of the fluid issues! I hope they are resolved soon! 

Ganton congrats on being full term! :happydance:

Anyone else having a few actual contractions every day? I'm having at least two contractions every day, nothing crazy but definitely uncomfortable! On top of INSANE heartburn! Oh it's so terrible! :dohh:


----------



## sugargully

Wow Pink- yep we're in the Atascocita/Humble area! We'll have to do lunch when my maternity leave from school starts in 2 weeks. 

Baker the heartburn is horrible! I'm eating small meals to deal with it. I can't figure out what triggers it but I'm being really selective with food choices. My husband made chili and he's been bugging me to try it. I'm not ready for the burn that could come from that meal!

No painful contractions yet. Just little bh and some painless tightening.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've been getting actual contractions for months now (monitors at the hospital confirmed it at 25 weeks, so I'm not confusing them with BH :winkwink:). I now have a few real contractions every hour, more so in the evening. The BH come any time I move basically, so I hardly notice them anymore.

I feel you ladies on the heartburn, except for me it presents as acid reflux rather than actual heartburn. It sucks! Especially when I'm trying to sleep and I keep having acid coming up my throat.


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - ok I know some people walk around for a few weeks at 2 or 3 cm dilated so I was just curious. I think I'm around 2 cm now but I could be off since I checked myself. I'm going to ask the Dr. to check at my appt on Monday. Just wonder if I'm headed toward a preterm delivery.

Baker - yes, tons of contractions lately. We're packing to move to a new apartment on Tuesday so I think I'm overdoing it but even before I've noticed a huge increase in contractions in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## NZKiwi

I have had what I can only describe as period type pains, are those contractions? Or is it my hips just stretching getting ready for labor?


----------



## pinkpassion

Sugargully. Small world, we are so close I live in summerwood!!! :)

Yes I'm having contractions, different from my normal braxton hicks. I'm also getting lots of menstrual pains with them and the last 2 days my cervix has been throbbing!


----------



## ja14

I don't think I'm having any "real contractions", just the Braxton hicks I've been having! 
It's possible I slightly have a irritable uterus too, because when I get on a kick of having a lot, just barely changing my position causes another. I haven't really looked into it though, so I could be wrong!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja, you could definitely have an Irritable Uterus. Might also explain why you're dilating a little earlier than most first time moms. BH don't normally dilate you, but when I first developed an Irritable Uterus, I thought I was having BH, too., until I got hooked up to a monitor and it showed that they were real contractions. And even if yours are just BH, enough BH happening that frequently can start causing changes, which is why they say women with an Irritable Uterus have an 18% chance of preterm labor.

NZKiwi, most women describe their contraction like period pains, so I'd say you're probably having a few. :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Hey ladies can't believe you're starting to hit term, it's flown. I'm excited to start labor watching.


----------



## drjo718

Term today. 37 weeks. :shock: DH's 30th birthday is on Friday, and if my labs are off on Tuesday, we might be in the hospital then :/. I hope not!


----------



## Ganton

I had a few painful contractions nearly 3 weeks a go now but nothing since. I've been getting quite a few stabbing pains to the cervix and losing my plug in bits so things could still be changing down there for me.


----------



## NZKiwi

Congratulations on being term drjo!

Ganton, losing plug sounds promising!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats on term ladies!!!

Woooooohooooo plug loss.. our first real labor watching symptom :yipee:


----------



## Em260

Drjo - congrats on full term! Fingers crossed your labs are ok!

NZKiwi - my contractions feel like period pains. My BH are painless, just sort of a tightening all over. 

Ganton - that sounds promising!


----------



## Ganton

I'm not taking it to mean anything. It's not a significant amount at any time, just a noticeable amount at least once a day. I imagine it could still be being regenerated as fast as I'm losing it, but do wonder if I'm gradually dilating slightly.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, congrats on hitting term! :D I sure hope your blood pressure cooperates, and you can go into labor naturally. :hugs:

Ganton, it sounds like your cervix is starting to get ready! :thumbup:

I've been losing some plug, too, over the last several days, but like Ganton, it's never a huge amount at any time. I had contractions every 5 minutes for an hour or two last night, but then they tapered off. This morning I woke up with awful diarrhea :blush: which I would think was a clear out, except my DS1 is having the same thing. 

Today (34+6) is the same day I went into labor with my last baby, so I think I'm going to be tiptoeing today, watching every little sign. :haha:


----------



## bakerh518

SO exciting to have some labor spotting happening!! Cannot believe everyone is so close to meeting their new little squish! :happydance: :cloud9: 

Id definitely describe contractions as period pain, i was trying to articulate it to my dh, and we came to the conclusion that it is like when a man gets kicked in the balls :haha: Its massive and then gradual, and waves in and out :haha: So he gets it now :haha: 

Never had any actual contractions before i went into labor with my ds so I'm excited to be labor spotting :happydance: Definitely trying to take it easy though! 

Sugargully; i think the majority of my heartburn is triggered by coffee :hissy: :cry: so no more at all :sad1: but its definitely based on where the baby is at too, i can tell when i wake up if the baby is high its gonna be a heartburn day :sad2:


----------



## Esperanza2015

Ganton and drjo: COngratulations on term!!! It can be anytime now for you ladies, how exciting!:flower:
Pink: very beautiful pictures!
I hope all the fluids issues get solved soon.
I feel way behind about symptoms....just barely BH here and there.
But for the rest we did a lot this weekend, 3 x 1 stroller, buggy and car seat is ready, the baby dresser and kinda closet is also ready. I can just think of a few things that we might actually need to buy, we are getting so so ready, i feel very enthousiastic and happy about it!
Still retaining a bit of fluids, feel heavy and swollen, yesterday i washed all my flats just in case i have to run for an emergency.
Have a good week ladies!


----------



## pinkpassion

We also got a lot done this weekend!!!! Got the car cleaned (not that it was dirty we clean it at least once a month) but then got the carseat base installed. Got all bags packed and got both rooms sorted. I'm having my last shower this weekend then I'll either get or buy the last things I need (new nursing tops and bras and little odds and ends for baby) and I'm finishing the sewing of the last few diapers I made her and then everything will be ready. My goal is to have everything done by 37 weeks so then I can just focus on keeping the house clean and I am making a thank you basket for my dr and one for my friend who is acting as my doula and one for my photographer. So I'll work on that!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Also I'm beginning to swell :(. I swelled so badly with dd , but it started at 27 weeks so I've avoided it this long but I don't want it to get as bad as it did with her!!!


----------



## NoodleHelm

Good Morning, I have been MIA for awhile! I hope everyone is doing great. It's almost time!!! So excited to see labor watching, and I'm doing the same.

I keep having some stabby pains, but I can't tell if I need to poo or they are mild contractions coming and going. I think the first. :blush:

I've been losing lots of mucous, but nothing blood tinged yet.

As far as symptoms, the past week I have not been able to sleep at all, and I'm up all night with heartburn. It's terrible trying to get comfortable. My feet have began to swell, and they look like small boats. :dohh:

I have a DR Appt this Thursday. The past few, I have had the high end of normal BP so they are keeping an eye on that, but everything else seems to be going fine.


----------



## Em260

Just got back from my growth ultrasound and I'm so happy my fluid issues have resolved! The fluid has gone way down and is at a totally normal level today. My baby boy is still measuring really big, three weeks ahead, but so far he is healthy and active. He is still breech but I'm having a repeat c-section so it doesn't really matter. 

I'm impressed at how organized you all are! We're moving tomorrow so I'm planning to get everything set up once we're unpacked. I did finish packing my hospital bag but that's about it.

Noodle - hope your bp stays nice and low

Pink - the swelling has started for me as well. It's way worse at night but I went ahead and took off my engagement ring because it was getting tight. Luckily my wedding band still fits :wacko:


----------



## bakerh518

I need some ideas for a gift for our photographer! She is a great friend, we have been friends for many years. This birth is especially special to her because of a few reasons, she has been involved with our ttc struggle for many years, she was meant to photograph our sons birth but bc of hospital policy with csections she was not allowed to AND she is herself, unable to have children at all :sad1: she has said to me before she feels this birth experience will be her experience for birth since she will never have a biological child of her own.... Now, what oh what do you get to cover all that? :shrug: 

My friend that is staying with samuel during the birth will be receiving a clay figurine that i will be making, i am asking her to tell me what her favorite experience of motherhood has been (pregnancy, birth and parenting) and i will make something representative of that. 

EM260 Moving while significantly pregnant! :shock: Craziness! I hope all goes smoothly for you and you are able to relax and take it easy! So happy to hear your fluids are resolved! :happydance:


----------



## TTDuck

Wow I can't believe the labor watch is beginning! Maybe just because I'm due the end of May so it still feels far away for me &#128516; 
Although I did go do the hospital tour and got preregistered so I'm good to go in that respect! I'll probably get around to packing my bag once my maternity leave starts.


----------



## Em260

Baker - yeah I do not recommend moving while 8.5 months pregnant!! It's definitely been a struggle packing with this big belly. The plan was to buy a house last fall but we ended up deciding to build a house instead. So we have to move to a new apt until the house is ready in the fall :wacko: which means we will be moving twice in one year :(

That is so special that your photographer said that about the birth but it definitely adds to the pressure. Maybe you can get her a nice necklace and also frame some of the photos of the baby for her? Is she the type of person that wears jewelry? Something with the baby's birthstone would be really nice.


----------



## pinkpassion

The necklace idea is great!!! There are some pretty ones on etsy, some with baby footprints and some with cameras!!! Such a neat idea!!


----------



## ja14

So when I was working on the babies room tonight, I decided to get a rough estimate of how many wipes I have. My mother loves couponing, so her and I have been stock piling. Plus, I've gotten some at my baby showers. I have around 2,000 baby wipes!


----------



## NZKiwi

Whoah that's a lot of wipes!!

Anyone having breathlessness issues? Mine seems to have come about this last week, oh and my feet swell, not dangerous levels just enough to make it look like I have cankles


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes my breathlessness just started too. And the swelling just started. I'm having a ton of menstrual cramps. They get worse in the evening. It's quite uncomfortable!!


----------



## drjo718

Nzkiwi- how's your hemoglobin level? Low hemoglobin can cause more breathlessness than usual for pregnancy. Could just be the baby squishing your diaphragm though!

I have recently had horrendous swelling. I have 3+ pitting edema starting about halfway down my shins most of the day now, even with compression socks. The past couple days it's gotten quite uncomfortable, and I haven't even had to work.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Trying to decide whether to wake up DH and go to the hospital. I've been having contractions (about every 3-4 minutes) for the past 4 hours and they're getting kind of strong. My only hesitation is the fact that we just did my progesterone shot tonight, so what if I get there, and then the shot kicks in and the contractions stop? It wouldn't be as big of a deal if it weren't the middle of the night (1:30am here) and we didn't have to wake my MIL and have her drive a half hour over here to stay with our kids.

Sometimes I wish my labors would just start with my water breaking so it would just be obvious.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Em congrats on moving and for the huge effort that it entitles for a pregnant woman to do that! glad the fluid issue is solved!:thumbup:
Spiffy how r u? Did you get to hospital? Or it didnt progress much after you wrote?
Please let us know....
I havent packed hospital bag yet, just have everything sorted to throw inside.
The necklace is a great idea, or even a bracelet if she is not so much into jewelry.
Had a horrible night with heartburn and discomfort, this baby is getting too big!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Spiffy, please update us!! I hope your contractions settled down and you get to cook baby a bit longer!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

35 weeks today and I start my weekly appointments today!!! It's all going to zoom by now!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I'm at the hospital and am dilated to 4cm. They're going to check me again in an hour and then make the call, but the nurse felt so confident that I was in labor that she went ahead and moved me to the delivery suite. So now we wait and see!


----------



## pinkpassion

O boy, what will happen spiffy? Will baby havr to go to nicu? I hope all goes smoothly!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I hope not! I just asked the nurse about that, and she said at 35 weeks it kind of depends on who is on shift, because some will want me to deliver in the OR and pass the baby straight in to NICU, and others will be okay delivering normally and only taking baby to NICU if they need extra help. With my 35+0 baby, they made me deliver in the OR, so we'll see.

The nurse just checked me again and said I'm 5cm now, so I guess this is really happening!


----------



## Esperanza2015

OMG Spiffy!! So excited for you!! The first baby of this thread:happydance:
Am sure you are in good hands and everything will be fine. Its good that you have basically the same experience with a prev birth, you are completely ready for it!!
AM happy/excited/nervous! I always knew you were gonna come first and in my mind when you deliver your baby that means for me that its real, its happening, get ready!!
Sorry, didnt mean to make you nervous, am very excited thats all.:flower:
A prayer for you and your little one!


----------



## ja14

I'm about to head into work now so don't have a ton of time to write, but I wanted to say good luck spiffy! I'll be thinking about you! Hope things go as best they can, can't wait for an update later!


----------



## KrissyB

Oooh! Super exciting Spiffy!!!! Best of luck! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, my OB just checked me and said I'm actually 4+cm, not 5cm, and my contractions have basically fizzled out. So now we're just waiting to see whether labor will progress or not. We did my progesterone shot last night before I knew I was in labor, so now I'm wondering if its just kicking in. I hate not knowing what's going to happen! :wacko:


----------



## bakerh518

Oh goodness spiffy!! I'm on pins and needles for you!! I hope al goes well! Hopefully you are correct and your shot has kicked in! :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Noodle helm it's nice to see you popping back in :)

Ja that's awesome. I love couponing <3

Spiffy I'm glad they fizzled out, I hope lo is able to cook a little longer. I walked around at 4cm for nearly 4 weeks with my 2nd, even just another week would be so much better. I can't recall, are you being given injections to help with lung immaturity as well as the p17?


----------



## pinkpassion

Good news they've fizzled out!!! I hope you get to go home and continue cooking little one, even days make a difference!!! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Busy, I haven't had steroids for baby's lungs, but they don't give them after 34 weeks here.

Still just sitting around waiting to see what's going to happen. I'll update you all as soon as I know anything. :coffee:


----------



## Esperanza2015

Wishing you patience and calm now Spiffy..... hope soon you will get some answers.


----------



## TTDuck

Good luck spiffy! Hope that baby stays in a little longer and won't need nicu!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Still 4+cm, so they're sending me home for now. So we'll see how much longer we can keep this baby cooking!


----------



## busytulip

Oooh I do hope you'll have a few more days before baby arrives. But if not I'm praying that he is healthy enough that a NICU stay isn't needed. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

I had my 35 week appointment today and my dr told me they just changed their policy on steroids for babies. They used to give it up to 34 weeks but now they moved it to 36 weeks. Wish your team did that too, it would help. But at least you get to keep baby in a little while longer. 

So question, at my appointment my dr felt baby's head and but and she gave her a good squeeze and wiggle and she didn't like it at all and it was very uncomfortable to my uterus, but now I'm having pretty uncomfortable contractions. Click have an irritable uterus so it's not entirely unexpected. Just wondering if anyone else had the same.


----------



## ja14

It's great baby gets to stay in a little longer, Spiffy!

Currently having dull lower back pain, very similar to how it was with my period. Does that mean anything?!
Also, this may be a silly question, but do real contractions always cause your uterus to tighten like Braxton hicks?


----------



## NZKiwi

wow I missed all the excitement, so glad that your baby is staying in a little while longer spiffy! Even though you have had early babies before it must still be scary


----------



## drjo718

Glad to hear all is well spiffy. 

Afm, I've been in triage at the hospital for 5 hours. I had to come in for labs for high blood pressure. All that came back ok and baby is estimated at 6lb8oz, but we incidentally found my potassium level is way too low at 2.9. So I'm getting iv potassium and have to come back tomorrow to have some stuff rechecked.


----------



## sugargully

Spiffy glad you get to go home and let baby cook. Don't be too frustrated with your body. Every woman is different so don't put too much pressure on yourself to fit some textbook model. 

Pink my doctor has rough hands. Even when he's just measuring me with the tape measure I'm like oww! Your doctor may have just triggered more bh for you from all the man handling. 

Drjo hope the labs come back ok. I can't remember what effect low potassium has.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, I don't know if you recall, but I had labs taken on Friday because my blood pressure was high and everything came back okay, except I also had low potassium! How odd is that?

Pink, as a fellow Irritable Uterus sufferer, I think it's pretty normal for your uterus to be ticked off at getting messed with like that. I know that if one of my kids bumps into my stomach a little roughly, it'll always give me BH or a contraction.

Ja, I would keep an eye on the low back pain. I was having uncomfortable lower back pain Saturday and Sunday night, and then went I went into labor last night it was also hurting. Especially watch it if the pain comes in waves. :hugs:

Oh, so I have to tell you ladies a funny story. When my OB came to check my cervix this morning, she reaches in there and says, "Um, there's no head!" So she went to get her ultrasound machine and sure enough, baby had flipped transverse. So she told me to go empty my bladder and see if he settled back head down after that, and thankfully he did. But it was a little unsettling, especially because I had thoughts of C-sections going through my head for a second there!


----------



## ja14

Yeah, I feel like it's an early sign & after reading up online it seems (most) women who experience it go into labor within a week.
The achiness stayed in just my lower back for a couple hours, and the gradually grew around to my lower abdomen. 

So I've had more frustration with my care provider's office. As of now, I'm not planning to use them for future pregnancies. 
I can't remember if I mentioned this here or not, but about a week ago I wrote an email via their patient portal which lead to a phone conversation with an in office nurse. I had been having frequent Braxton hicks contractions regularly, and the occasional light cramping. I wasn't really concerned, it seemed normal for me, however I wanted to know if at 35 weeks they would try to stop labor. I wanted to know in case I thought it was progressing, especially since I know I'm already dilating, because if they were going to stop it I would go into L&D before things were progressed to far. However, If they were just going to let me labor and then give birth, I'd much rather stay at home for a while. Anyways, nurse told me they would try to stop it until 37 weeks, so I needed to let them know if I thought things were heading into that direction. 
Okay, so today I'm thinking is this an early labor sign?? It's been persistent, so I call. I try to explain myself and she tells me multiple times "I can tell by listening to you talk you're not in labor." and I'm like, I know!!! and further try to explain why I even called. I told her what the nurse said and then she told me I don't know who would tell you that, you're past 34 weeks so we would not give you anything to stop it! ... I feel like it just made me sound dumb on the phone because it seems like I'm paranoid about being in labor or something. Oh, and she told me I was just feeling round ligament pain from the baby being bigger. 
There's been situations with the office in the past too that frustrated me that I've mentioned here and there. At my last appointment, she brought up my iron level (which wasn't even mentioned to me until 2 weeks after the blood draw), and was like "Great! You've been taking the supplements and you raised it up 2 points! ..." I had just learned of the issue the day before and hadn't had my blood redrawn. I didn't even say anything though.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja, I know exactly how you feel! My OB's nurse always makes me feel stupid for calling. I had concerns with low back pain last pregnancy, worrying that it might be preterm labor-related, and she just said, "Low back pain is pretty normal in pregnancy." And I'm thinking, "...I know that. Are you even listening to _why_ I'm concerned???" :growlmad: It sucks when you feel like people aren't taking you seriously, especially when you're pregnant with your first, and people just assume you're ignorant. :hugs:


----------



## ja14

Whenever I really am in labor I probably won't even call. Just wait until I think I'm at a good point and then show up at the hospital haha. I've gotten zero advice from them. When I go into my appointments on usually only there for 5 minutes. I see no reason why my hour drive is worth it. I'm just really hoping my delivery experiencing is everything I want it to be.


----------



## drjo718

Spiffy- how strange about your potassium! Do you remember what your level was, and did they do anything for it?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, my potassium level was 3.6, so not as low as yours. They just told me to eat more bananas.


----------



## TTDuck

Lower back pain and what I thought was gas was how labor started with my first!


----------



## busytulip

ja that's sad that you were treated like that, I don't blame you for not wanting to use them again

Drjo how are you feeling otherwise?

I had lower back pain in early labor as well.

Spiffy were you guys able to get any rest? I hope things have been fairly uneventful.

Pink have your pains subsided?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes, thankfully we were able to get a decent night of sleep. I woke up around 3am with contractions that were fairly strong, but they were only 10 minutes apart, so I made myself ignore them and go back to sleep. Now that it's the daytime, I'm okay, because I never contract very much during the day. :flower:


----------



## bakerh518

I'm so sorry some of you ladies have providers that are seriously terrible! My midwives never make me feel like that! I'm so outraged for you!


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - oh my I missed a lot! Glad to hear baby decided to stay cooking a little longer. I'm glad you were able to get some rest too. 

Ja - that is so frustrating to be treated like that! I feel like the nurses and front desk staff are hard to deal with at my OB's office too. I really like the doctors or I would have switched but I'm also planning to use someone else if I have another pregnancy.

Drjo - how did your appointment go today?


----------



## drjo718

Thanks for asking! My 24 hour urine protein test came back at 219, so no preeclampsia. I peed 3650mL in 24 hours :shock:, and 2400 of that was during the night. It's no wonder I don't sleep, I'm up to the bathroom every 30 minutes! 
My potassium was also up to 3.3 following yesterday's infusion. My blood pressure, however, was all over the place, so i was in triage for 2.5 hours being monitored. My systolic ranged from 126-157 and diastolic was 40-92. Most of them were 141-143 over 50s though. So I've been taken off work and told to rest asuch as possible. I go to the office Friday for another bp check. Not sure if they'll talk to me about inducing sunday or not. That's when I'm 38 weeks. I really don't want to do that.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, I hope your BP stays in an acceptable range so they don't need to induce you. My BP was on the high end when I was at L&D (like 137/89) so they drew blood again, but the results from that were fine, and as soon as labor stopped, it went back down to about 116/62, so I know how you feel with it just being all over the place. :hugs:

Em, I'm like you. I don't like the nurse at the office, but I love my doctor. I know they're too busy, but it would be great to be able to call and just talk to the doctor without having to go through the nurse.


----------



## NZKiwi

Drjo, glad you have no sign of pre e, it must be frustrating not knowing if they will want to induce you or not, I hope they don't if you don't want to.

It's amazing how many people on bnb complain about the nurses at their doctors office. My mw is quite funny on the phone but she's sweetnin person, I think it's just how she comes across over the phone. It doesn't really make me want to phone her for questions because of it.

It's awful how medical people can make you feel stupid and like a burden when really all you are asking is legitimate questions, and it's not like you want to have to call them and ask the question eother,.


----------



## KrissyB

Drjo - Glad to hear no preeclampsia! But it stinks you still were put on bed rest. Hopefully you're numbers even out and Sunday won't be an issue. But 38 weeks is still term, so I wouldn't worry too to much if they induce then. My DD1 was born (by her own decision) only a few days later than that and she had no complications or issues. Better that than having your LO get stressed out in utero with BP issues.

Spiffy - how are you hanging in there?

AFM - my DD1 woke up yesterday and the first thing she said was "The baby is coming" and today she was walking around the house singing "Tomorrow is Friday and the baby comes". She's really freaking me out lol.


----------



## TTDuck

Haha krissy you better take it easy! &#128540;


----------



## pinkpassion

Anyone checked their cervix lately? I tried last week or so ago and it was so high I couldn't reach it. Been having cervical pain and pressure like nothing I've experienced before this whole week so I checked last night in the shower and I could actually feel my cervix and it was super soft felt like a donut with the center feeling about the size of a nickel. Anyone know about how dilated that equals?? Is it good/bad that I can now reach my cervix and good/bad that it was super soft??


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I just got back from an appointment with my OB and am still 4cm dilated. I also got diagnosed with Gestational Hypertension because my blood pressure has remained high, so if the baby doesn't show up on his own, I have an induction scheduled for April 26th (when I'll be 37+3).

Pink, that sounds like you're about 2cm dilated. It's normal for it to soften at this stage (mine has been soft for a few months now), so that's not too concerning. As for the dilation, you never know! I was 2cm last week and then went into labor, but then again, here I am 4cm and _not_ in labor, so you could have a few weeks left...or not! :winkwink:

Krissy, that's bizarre that your DD is saying that! I think I'd be feeling a little weirded out as well!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks spiffy, I consulted dr Google :rofl: after I posted that and it said exactly what you just said. Either way mom-tuition tells me she will be here before her due date :thumbup: but then again we just never know!!! Either way I'm wrapping up all that needs to be finished this weekend and next week :)

Krissy they say kids have great intuition. That would freak me out a bit lol


----------



## ja14

It's nice to see I'm not the only one to have frustrations over their providers! 

On Wednesday, I didn't have any dull aches or cramps, and today I had a small amount. So it didn't seem to be anything! 
I'm reached the point of wanting my pregnancy to be over, and to have my son already! Of course, I want him to be healthy, so he should probably stay in longer, but secretly I fantasize about standing up and my water breaking :haha:
Just in the last few days, he's felt like he's gotten so much bigger! Feeling my stomach, his body seems to take up much more room. Now that I'm thinking about it, I've gained more weight that usual recently too, so maybe he did have a growth spurt!

Pink- I haven't checked since we were all discussing it, but plan to tonight when I shower if I remember. Progress is exciting!


----------



## bakerh518

My son did something similar! Before he went to sleep for nap yesterday, he patted my belly and said "see baby couple days!" super excitedly.... :nope: Hopefully he is confusing weeks and days! :haha: 

Krissy; hopefully your dd means A friday, not THIS friday! :dohh: :wacko: 

Checked for the cervix tonight, still nothing :nope: Its still SUPER high!


----------



## Em260

Drjo - ok that's good news you don't have pre-eclampsia. Fingers crossed everything looks good today and you don't have to be induced on Sunday. 

Spiffy - I'm sorry to hear about the hypertension :(. Well, at least you have an end date though. I bet since you're already 4cm dilated the induction will be an easy process. My SIL was 3cm dilated and they broke her water and she had my niece 2 hrs later. No need for pitocin or any other interventions. 

Pink - it sounds like things are progressing! I'm so bad at checking my own cervix. I thought I was 2cm dilated but my OB checked and said less than 1cm lol. 

Krissy and Baker - wow, your little ones sound very intuitive! It will be interesting to see if they are right :)

AFM - I'm trying to get unpacked we have a mountain of boxes from our move on Tuesday. This big belly is really slowing me down. I'm excited to start washing baby clothes and getting everything set up. I can't believe I'm going to have a baby in 5 weeks!


----------



## pinkpassion

Em, I could easily not even be dilated to 2. I didn't probe in there so it could have just been the outside making it feel nickel sized. I'll keep checking though and look for progresss. My dr likely won't check until 38 weeks!! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's the tricky thing about checking your cervix. You have to be able to feel baby's head to really check for dilation, because the external opening of the cervix is almost always wider than the internal opening.

Em, I moved when I was 32 weeks pregnant with my first, and it was not easy! I also moved when I was 10 weeks pregnant with DS1, and again when I was 6 weeks pregnant with DS2, but it was by far the hardest the first time because I was already huge and uncomfortable.

Baker, just because your cervix is high doesn't mean it's not getting ready. At my appointment yesterday (when I was 4cm dilated, mind you) my OB described my cervix as "high". So how high or low it is doesn't mean much, since it can drop in a second when baby decides to snuggle in down there. And second babies love to pop in and out all the way up until labor. :winkwink:


----------



## pinkpassion

Spiffy not long for you now since you stop your injections this week!! Do you have everything ready now?


----------



## ja14

Had a midwife appt today. Saw someone I hadn't met before, she was nice. I usually have good experiences in person there though, that's why my opinion has been back and forth. 

Fundal height is measuring right on at 36 1/2. She made sure he was head down, which I was already pretty certain he was. I'm a pound away from reaching 30 lbs. the recommended is 25-35lbs, so I think I have a good chance of staying within that. Makes me happy. 
I asked if they started checking the cervix at a certain week, and she said not usually until you're past your due date. Sometimes they will at 40 weeks if mom is just dying to know. So I'll just be going off what I think as far as cervical progress. I can't imagine going past my due date, but that may just be me being a naive FTM!


----------



## TTDuck

I haven't checked mine but my doctor probably will at my next appt in a few days. 

Em I don't envy you a bit! I've been getting so uncomfortable lately so I couldn't imagine unpacking a house! 
My dd lately likes to talk about how babies cry (with a demonstration). Hope that's not intuition of a fussy baby!


----------



## bakerh518

Spiffy; I thought maybe that was possible! My midwife said they would start checking in a few weeks so I guess time will tell!! Info think it would be cool to be able to feel it myself! This baby definitely goes between engaged and not ALL day long!

Still measuring right on! Today the heart rate was in the high 130s, most of our midwives are guessing boy! 

Ugh I couldn't imagine moving right now! Your my hero! We moved when I was 11weeks this time and I definitely don't want to do that again!


----------



## Ganton

Haha, TTDuck, it's funny the things kids come out with. My nearly 4 year old keeps putting his teddies up his jumper, then running around until one is born. I hope my delivery is that uncomplicated!

I haven't even tried to check my cervix and the midwives here won't check at all. I'd only get to find out if I get a sweep after going past due date.


----------



## pinkpassion

I couldn't imagine moving either.. I definitely don't envy you!!!

I did get a lot checked off my list today.. did a thorough deep cleaning on the house, I got all the gift baskets done. One for my dr, one for my doula, one for my photographer and one for the nurses on the l&d floor when we go in. They turned out so nice!!!
I also bought all my nursing tops and bras today. So all I have left is to finish sewing the diapers and then maintain the cleaning of the house and wait on little girls arrival. It feels so good to have so much done already :)


----------



## Em260

I'm glad you all think moving this pregnant is crazy too! I have felt like such a complainer lol. Luckily my DH has been doing most of the work but I still feel like I've doing too much so I'm going to be taking it easy this weekend and letting him do everything ;)

Pink - good job getting all of that done! where did you get nursing tops and bras? I'm having trouble finding anything that is comfortable. I've been ordering and returning a ton because they always end up having itchy straps or the bands.


----------



## NZKiwi

Agree I moved early second tri and it was tiring, let alone approaching full term, will feel good when you are all unpacked though.

I don't think we get checked for dilation either unless we are having a sweep when overdue, I'm not checking myself either as I don't want the expectations or feelings of disappointment that could come with it. 

I had a growth scan yesterday and my boy is estimated to be 2.4kgs already, almost at a good birth weight with six weeks to go still!

Spiffy how fast do you think labor will start after your injections wear off?


----------



## drjo718

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! I had another appointment today. I've been taken off work and put on modified bed rest for the remainder of the pregnancy now, but still no signs of preeclampsia. I know low potassium can be related to high blood pressure, so the midwife is almost wondering if that's what's going on and not necessarily true gestational hypertension. So no induction for now. I have another appointment tuesday to see where things are.

The midwife also checked my cervix today and I'm almost 4cm dilated and 80% effaced, and my cervix is very anterior. I rarely have any contractions so I'm not really sure when that happened, but at least it changes the method of induction if that becomes necessary, so I'm feeling a little better about things. She also suggested I drink red raspberry leaf tea and have a chiropractic adjustment to see if anything helps put me into labor on my own.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, I've pretty much got everything ready to go (it helps that I already have young kids, so I've got all the gear, and most of it is already out and ready to go). Sounds like you're getting a ton done! That's awesome.

NZKiwi, I think labor will start this weekend, personally, since I've been getting more contractions just before my next shot. We'll see, though! Maybe baby will shock us all and just sit tight until my induction on the 26th.

Drjo, last time you mentioned your cervix you said it was very unfavorable, so that's amazing progress! You're pretty much sitting where I am. I wonder if our bodies know that the high blood pressure will go away after baby is born, so it sort of just tries to "evict" baby to solve the problem? Anyway, I hope it just happens naturally for you so you don't have to be induced.


----------



## ja14

So I've been getting Braxton hicks frequently tonight. Just started timing them, the last few have been 6 minutes apart. Only feel the tightening though, no pain at all, so I'm not thinking it's anything real.


----------



## NZKiwi

Oh good practice run, I have only had a few braxton Hicks, that I've noticed.

My nesting instincts are kicking in though, tidied up the nursery, got a plastic box to make into my home birth kit, got some items for the home birth and so far have washed all the bassinets attachments, all the sheets, mattress protectors, hooded towels, sleep sacks, swaddling cloths, blankets, bibs, flannels etc, still have all his clothes to go. I started to organise his room too, I had just been storing stuff in the packaging as I got it but now it's looking more like a nursery and less like a storage facility! Anyone else nesting?


----------



## ja14

The BH kept on that way until I feel asleep, didn't turn into anything of course!

I think my nesting comes and goes. Anything baby related I want some ASAP! I still have some things around the house I've been meaning to do, and I've been getting a little done here and there. I'd say I'm very close to being done. 

The nursery is finished, I took pictures to post today. I'm on my phone and it wouldn't let me post all four. I'll just post one for now and try to fix the post later.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja, your nursery looks adorable! :flower:

NZKiwi, sounds like you're getting very organized! I had a friend do a homebirth, and it was interesting the things she had to buy to get ready for it, that I wouldn't have thought of.

I had some contractions coming every 5 minutes last night, but when I put them to the "sleep test," they went away, so still no baby. My shot will be out of my system in the next couple days, though, so I'm expecting this baby to be here this week for sure.


----------



## NZKiwi

Ja i love the colour of the nursery, it's gorgeous!

Spiffy, I guess we can officially start labour watch for you then!


----------



## ja14

Thanks! :)

Here are the other 3 pictures. Sorry the lighting is weird with the bookshelf picture, was very sunny outside!

Also wasn't sure about rotating the pictures :/ The original photos are the right direction!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1005.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 14









IMG_1003.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 15









IMG_1009.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - wow, that's pretty exciting!! I guess you must have everything prepared and ready to go then. 

Drjo - that's great news all around. It definitely sounds like you're progressing toward going into labor on your own!

Ja - your nursery looks great! I love the organization and the colors! We have that peanut changing pad for my DD and it's been great. So easy to clean up and no need to wash any covers. My DD now calls it her "boat" and sits in it to play and read books on the floor. I was hoping to use it for the new baby but I'm pretty sure she won't give it up so I'll have to get another one ;) 

NZkiwi - I'm in full nesting mode here too. That's the only thing that's been good about moving it totally satisfies that nesting instinct. You got a lot accomplished good job!


----------



## pinkpassion

Love the nursery ja!! Beautiful.. we need to be getting everything done so that we can be ready!!!

Spiffy yay, can't wait!!! They won't do one more injection to get you to 37 weeks? I was having contractions Friday that went from every 10-15 minutes apart to every 4-5 minutes apart for 3 hours. Then it all just stopped and I only had a few and hour after that and since. I thought for sure I'd have to go in that night.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, I'm supposed to have one more shot tomorrow, but I don't think I'll make it until then. I'm having some strong contractions right now, so I think I'll be heading back to the hospital soon. I'd normally wait a bit, but seeing as I already 4cm, I don't want to wait too long!


----------



## busytulip

Spiffy praying for you love

ja your nursery is beautiful and i think it's cute that your fur baby snuck in a few of the photos :)


----------



## ja14

Good luck, Spiffy! I'm excited for our babies to finally be born!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Feeling really discouraged and frustrated right now. I've been at L&D for 5 hours now and nothing has changed. My contractions were getting pretty strong and I would have sworn I was dilating (based on how I felt in my previous labors) but each time they checked there had been no change. So they're going to give me the steroid shot to help baby's lungs, and then sending me home...again. I swear, if consistency and strength of contractions now means nothing, apparently, then how in the world am I supposed to know when to come in next time? :(


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm sorry spiffy!!! I would be frustrated too.. can you give your prog. Shot early so that the contractions will settle down for a few days? It would be awesome if you made it to 37 weeks!!!


----------



## Em260

Ugh that's so frustrating Spiffy! That's good they are giving you the steroid shot but I would be annoyed at being sent home too. I hope things either calm down so you're not in pain or get going so you can have your baby!


----------



## bakerh518

JA; love your nursery! Its so lovely! 

Sorry your body is being So confusing Spiffy! :grr: Is there a reason they don't continue the shots up until 40 weeks? Even more frustrating I'm sure as you would like the baby to stay cooking for as long as possible so its not like you can encourage the contractions along! :hugs: 

Starting to feel some nesting coming on as well! Got everything washed and hung out to dry yesterday! :happydance:


----------



## KrissyB

Em - Wow! I moved at 31 weeks and I thought I was crazy as it was! You're a champ for doing it now, and definitely earned some complaining ;) 

Ja - love the nursery! And glad to hear the BH didn't turn into everything. I didn't know the "sleep test" was a thing! I've been using it as a litmus test myself because with DD1 the contractions woke me up, so in my head whenever I have BH I think "Nah, that wouldn't be enough to wake me" lol.

Spiffy - UGH! I H-A-T-E false alarms at the hospital. So much time and stress wasted. I hope things either settled down for you quick - hopefully with the next shot.

AFM - Still hanging in there! I consider every weekend I get past (maybe every day lol) a victory. Officially "term" as of yesterday :thumbsup:. And two weeks to go as of today, max. And at my ultrasound on Friday, I found out she's no longer breech! Still way too much fluid - but with the extra fluid she was able to still turn :) And while I don't look any small, I feel a LOT more comfortable with her in this positoin. Still get HORRIFIC sporadic back pain, but Tylenol is doing a pretty good job managing it.

Also wanted to share a random link. I saw this today and just <3 LOVE <3 it. Perfect on every level.
https://www.upworthy.com/dad-and-daughter-relationships-as-explained-by-10-paintings?c=ufb1


----------



## busytulip

Aww Spiffy I'm sorry things are going so frustratingly.

Krissy yay for her flipping, hopefully she doesn't spin again and cause more discomfort.

Em I wouldn't care for packing house while not pregnant, let alone this close to delivery. Hope that things are going smoothly and you aren't getting too run down.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Krissy, that's what was so annoying about last night. Those contractions were definitely too strong to sleep through. They were same intensity that I'd normally have at about 6cm dilated, so I thought for sure they would be changing my cervix. But nope. The crappy thing is, I know they're going to come back again tonight, but this time I'm not going to the hospital unless I'm in a ridiculous amount of pain. :nope:

I'm glad to hear that your little one has gone head down! Lets hope she stays that way! My little boy has been classified as "variable lie" because he likes to go transverse sometimes. Little stinker need to just go head down and stay put!


----------



## KrissyB

Spiffy - I'm going c-section either way (I have a congentical hip problem), so it's not a HUGE deal if she flips. But it's definitely nice to have less to worry about cord prolapse and the like.
When did you say you get your next shot? Hopefully things will quiet down then. In the meantime I guess just try to keep it as easy as possible, drink a ton, and try to minimize BH.


----------



## sugargully

Krissy I'm glad little one has flipped for you. Those low kicks can be so uncomfortable. 

Spiffy can you check your cervix before going back to the hospital to prevent going back too soon? 

As for me I haven't had an appointment in two weeks so I ready for a dr update. My appt is Thursday. I hope I get a cervix check or an ultrasound to check baby's size. 

I went to a Just Between Friends sale this weekend. I got tons of gear that we needed like a swing and high chair. Now I have enough cleaning and washing to keep me busy for a while.


----------



## pinkpassion

Sugargully I like those sales. I get the emails for them!! I went to the one in the fall!!! :)

Krissy, so glad she flipped.. I keep thinking this one tries to go transverse sometimes. 

Can't believe we should be seeing our first may baby soon!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sugargully, I've tried to check my cervix, but lately it's been so high I can't properly reach it! So annoying, because it probably would have saved me a trip last night! :growlmad: I told DH today, though, that if I start having contractions again, but my cervix is still high, I'll just take it as a sign that nothing has changed.

Krissy, I thought maybe you were getting a C-section, but I could remember for sure. But you're right, there are fewer things to worry about if she stays head down, just in case. :flower:

I'm not getting another shot, so it's literally a waiting game from here on out. I just found a thread on another forum where all the ladies were going through the exact same thing as me; they had all finished their progesterone shots and were having painful contractions for days or even weeks but no cervical changes. It made me feel a little less crazy, but the thought of going through this for another week and a half until my induction is pretty daunting. :(


----------



## nicole6212

Any of you non-FTM have experience with the baby's weight estimated by ultrasound? They never told me with my son, but I'm really hoping that it's not reliable. Just came back from the doctors (37 weeks 3 days) and he told me that she's currently at 10lbs 5oz. ... I still have almost 2 weeks before my csection!


----------



## TTDuck

Spiffy good luck! Hope you don't have to deal with that much longer! 
Nicole - my doc's estimate was right on but my sister in law had a scan the morning before her c section and was off by a lot (half to a pound - don't rem exactly). We have the same doc but had different technicians/locations. So I don't know if it's because I have a thinner build than my SIL or the technician or what. My doc would probably be scheduling a c section if measuring that big!


----------



## NZKiwi

Wow spiffy that sounds super annoying and also really uncomfortable.

Krissy glad she has flipped. 

So excited for our first may babies to arrive!! 

I have a mw appointment this afternoon and only have two weeks left at work!!!


----------



## NZKiwi

Nicole, I have been told that the sacn estimates can be off by 15 percent


----------



## ja14

nicole6212 said:


> Any of you non-FTM have experience with the baby's weight estimated by ultrasound? They never told me with my son, but I'm really hoping that it's not reliable. Just came back from the doctors (37 weeks 3 days) and he told me that she's currently at 10lbs 5oz. ... I still have almost 2 weeks before my csection!

She's currently 10 lbs or that's the estimate for when she's delivered? That sounds hard to believe! I've heard the estimates of a lot of friends' babies, and they were usually off.


----------



## drjo718

Nicole, we generally say ultrasounds can be off by a pound either direction, but it depends on the skill of the technician and I've seen them off by more than that before.


----------



## nicole6212

Ja14- I was told that's what she is right now, which seems crazy to me. 
Drjo- I hope it's off. If not, well, at least I only bought a couple newborn things.

Also weird, I had my appointment today with my high risk/maternal fetal medicine specialist today, and last week I had a sleep study done (my specialist referred me because they though sleep apnea could be causing my slightly high blood pressure.) They made no mention of the results today, but about half an hour ago, I got a call from a respirologist saying my family doctor referred me for an emergency appointment because my oxygen levels are destating. It just seems weird to me that the specialist didn't say anything about it, and my family doctor didn't call me about it at all either. So now, after already having a slight scare with baby's heart rate today leading to a NST, and getting that resolved, I'm worried about this. Something apparently so emergent that the lung specialist has cancelled his morning appointments to squeeze me in. 

On a not-medical-but-still-annoying-me side note, my hospital only allows 2 healthy adults to visit at a time (and my husband counts as one) and the only child allowed to visit at all is my son. Considering most of my family is paired up, and lives 3 hours away, this is really annoying me. Plus, my son's birthday is the day after my csection, so I thought we could have a small gathering (just grandparents and us) with cake and presents so he doesn't feel forgotten, but it doesn't look like that can happen now. 

My rant is over :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Nicole these are my experiences with weight estimates:
DS1 estimated at 5lbs even at 32 weeks, and weighed 6lbs 11oz at 36+6 weeks when he was born
DS2 estimated at 5lbs even at 32 weeks, and weighed 5lbs 10oz at 35+0 weeks when he was born.

Our hospital has the same policy for kids, and I think that's pretty common. Bu that's really annoying that you can only have two adults in the room at a time!

NZKiwi, let us know how your appointment goes. :flower:

Drjo, how is your blood pressure doing? Any more talk of inducing?

Pink, have you had any more consistent contractions since the other day?


----------



## pinkpassion

It's pretty standard I think. Our hospital is the same way!!!! But I'm ok with it because I hate the thought of a ton of kids running around. That sounds kind of selfish of me doesn't it :blush: I just mean I want the peace and quiet!!

I have been having quite a few contractions. The range in frequency. But tonight they've been quite consistent again with quite the pain down below again. I'm excited to see what my dr says tomorrow. My cervix felt the same though possibly 2 cm dilated??


----------



## drjo718

My hospital only has restrictions like that if we're under flu precautions, which we haven't had this year. 

Spiffy- I have another appointment tomorrow, but I just have a feeling that I'll either have to be induced tomorrow after the appointment or Wednesday morning....hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## KrissyB

nicole - I WISH my hospital had that rule. We're under flu restrictions atm, and the rule is NO children under 16. Not even siblings. I'm very very very angry about... and really hoping they lift the flu rules soon.

Drjo - FXed and best wishes for you today. Hopefully there's no need for induction.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi Ladies:

Glad to know that everyone is Ok, no emergencies and all babies still cooking!
I write just a quick note and I will keep following. These days have been difficult for me, i am Ecuadorian and the news from the earthquake were devastating. I cry everyday watching the news. My family and friends are ok but the crisis in some provinces is very big. I try to not be so sad but its really heartbreaking. 
Im gonna be 37 weeks in two days. Washing baby clothes atm. Meeting with midwives to see viability to do home water birth. According to last ultrasound the baby is weighing 3.3 kilos already. But I cannot believe that (although i have a huge belly).
Am a believer and now everything is in Gods hands. Im honestly not stressed about it. Seeing what had happened the last days in Ecuador showed me that we have to take one day at a time and cherish every moment of our lives. Praying for the best posible outcome now, I dont even care if i need to go to the hospital or not.


----------



## NZKiwi

Esperanza, I'm glad your family and friends are okay, its such a tragedy, what happened there :(

DrJo, good luck for today

My mw appointment went well, one more in two weeks and then we go to weekly appointments, I also get to meet the other mw who will be attending the birth (have to have two mw's at a homebirth) 

annoying about the hospital rules for those affected, it must be hard with lo's at home, having ti disrupt their routines and find carers for them too


----------



## sugargully

Esperanza- sorry to hear about the devastation in your home country. I pray for a speedy recovery for everyone there.

Krissy and Nicole- sorry the hospital is being so strict.

Drjo and Pink- what did the doctors say?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, I hope your blood pressure is doing well enough for them to let you keep going without an induction (unless you're just ready to be done, that is! :winkwink:). Let us know how the appointment goes!

Pink, are they checking you for dilation today?

Esperanza, I'm so sorry to hear about the devastation in Ecuador. :hugs: I'm glad your family and friends are all okay, though.

Krissy, that sucks that they won't even let siblings come visit! Our hospital will at least do that. :(

NZKiwi, I hope you like the second midwife. :flower:

As for me, I got my second steroid shot for baby's lungs today, and have also been nesting like crazy! I've cleaned almost the entire house from top to bottom today, and don't even feel worn out. I wonder if it's a sign that baby is coming soon?


----------



## pinkpassion

Just got back from the dr. She didn't check me but put me on the monitor. I'm contracting every 7-10 minutes with skipping one every now and then. She says it could be anytime but honestly I think it will be at least another week!


----------



## bakerh518

Spiffy; my momma (mumma of five) has AWAYS said when you can clean without getting tired the baby is coming! It was definitely a tail tell sign for her!

Pink: could you feel them every 7-10? Or just your uterus contracting?


----------



## ja14

I feel like the thread as been more active recently, and I like that. Enjoy hearing from you ladies.

Last week, I felt like I was going "down hill" and figured I'd be miserable this week. So far though, I'm feeling relatively good. I have been stressed out about my work decision though. At first, I was set on be a SAHM, then I decided to go back to work. I recently started second guessing that decision and imaging staying at home more. Today at work we were told about something that would equate to more opportunity/ experience, and possibly money for me. A lot of things are about to happen at work that I'm genuinely excited to be a part of, so now I'm thinking I have to return! 
I know it's a blessing to have a "problem" like this, but doesn't make it any less stressful.
Ready to meet my son, hopefully he can help me figure all this out :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, sounds like the old Irritable Uterus acting up! I hope it means you get a nice easy labor in a week or two. :flower:

Baker, that's interesting! I've never had a definite "nesting" experience like this before, so it will be interesting to see if your mom's advice holds true!

Ja, I would wait until you've had a few weeks with your little boy before making any definite decisions. You might be thinking, "How could I NOT want to be with this little guy all time?" or you might be thinking, "I love this kid to death, but get me outta here!" :haha:


----------



## ja14

Oh, I know a definite decision will not be made until then! As of now, my boss expects me back, but there really isn't any concequences of me telling them I won't be coming back during my mat leave, because I'm not getting paid of anything.

I just hate not having a plan of how things will be figured out!


----------



## Ganton

I did about 5 minutes of dusting earlier on. I wonder if that means my baby is going to arrive sometime soon &#128541;

Spiffy, how are you feeling today? Did you manage to get some sleep last night after your disturbed night previously?

Ja, I hope you're able to make a clear decision once your little boy is here.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton said:


> I did about 5 minutes of dusting earlier on. I wonder if that means my baby is going to arrive sometime soon &#128541;

:rofl:

Yes! I got 8.5 hours of sleep, which is the most I've had in weeks! I'm sure that's what fueled my crazy nesting. :winkwink:


----------



## drjo718

So nice to hear updates from everyone!

I've been in serious nesting mode for a few weeks, but now I'm trying to force myself to take it easy due to modified bed rest instructions. Plus my feet are seriously ginormous, so moving around is challenging. I spent some quality time with my sewing machine yesterday. 

My appointment went well today. My bp was only very slightly elevated with a good recheck, and my midwife was happy with it. So I have at least a few more days and go back friday. The midwife at the clinic that day may lean a little more toward induction than others (there are 1 or 2 who are a bit more medical than the other 3), but we'll just see what happens.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, I'm so glad your appointment went well and that you've escaped induction for the time being! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes I could feel the contractions :)

Btw... I have been extremely irritable lately. Like MAJOR B***** ..... I feel so bad. I have absolutely no patience with anyone or anything. I'm wondering if this is a sign?? I didn't have this with dd1 but I just made the comment tonight " I need to have this baby because these hormones are awful. I'm a monster!" And dh just looks at me and said "yup" then of course I burst into tears because I don't want to be such a b-otch.... I just can't help it. I fly off the handle at the smallest things!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

So glad drjo!!! :)


----------



## bakerh518

Saw this and thought it was appropriate for us ladies!

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j351/baker_h/1EE81D8E-E153-482C-985B-4CA897E1384C.png


----------



## Em260

Esperanza - so glad to hear your friends and family are ok. It's so heartbreaking to see all of the devastation there :hugs: 

Drjo - great news you're blood pressure is staying down. Hopefully it stays that way for Friday and you can continue on. 

Spiffy - that's awesome you were able to get a good night's sleep. It sounds like you're nesting for sure! 

Nicole - they told me my daughter would be 9+lbs and she was 7lbs 14oz. My OB said ultrasound estimates are less accurate near term and they can be off by a pound. 

Krissy - I hope they lift the restriction so your DD can visit. 

Ja - You will definitely know one way or another once your little guy is here. I was surprised by my own reaction to having my DD because I always thought I would be running back to work but I ended up wanting to stay home with her. Unfortunately that wasn't an option for me at the time but luckily this time around I'm planning to stay home for at least a year. It's so hard to make these decisions though! 

AFM - had my weekly ultrasound yesterday. My little guy was covering his face with his hands the whole time so no pictures unfortunately. He is still breech but I'm having a repeat csection so it really doesn't matter. It's almost better that he is breech so I don't have to keep doubting my decision to have a csection over a VBAC attempt.


----------



## TTDuck

Hi ladies! Thought I'd check in. Had an appointment yesterday. Thought was going to have the group b test but that'll be happening next week (probably since my doc is out of town so he just wanted to pass it on to his PA to do &#128540;). My doc did check the baby position and she is head down like I thought. Was one of my fastest appointments! 
Otherwise my ankle/foot is killing me so I'm limping around a bit which just makes my hips and knees hurt. Same thing happened with my DD and it felt fine after giving birth but nothing I did helped before that! So between that and my back it just hurts to move right now! But only 2.5 weeks left of work before I start my leave!


----------



## busytulip

I love how chatty everyone is and I hope some of the other ladies will feel like they can pop back in with updates. 

nicole any updates?

Esperanza I'm so sorry for the devastation around you, it definitely puts things in perspective. Very thankful that you and your loved ones are all okay

We have a couple trying for a water birth...exciting. Praying it works out for you ladies.

NZKiwi Glad your appt. went well, I hope you end up liking the other MW

Spiffy I think it's great that you've been able to get both steroid shots now.

ja what a stressful decision, I hope that in the coming weeks you come to a decision that makes you happy

drjo glad your appt. went okay. You must feel fairly miserable, I'm sorry. Would you be okay if they chose to induce on Friday?

Pink I'm always super grumpy in 1st tri, 3rd tri I just cry at everything :rofl:

Baker one of the other nurses posted this to our group page on FB, pretty funny :)

EM glad the scan went well, your shy little guy...that's cute

TTDuck awful news that your ankle is giving you problems again, I hope you are getting around okay and don't end up getting hurt worse due to the pain. Yay for 2.5 weeks left til leave

I hope I didn't miss any one, I didn't mean too.


----------



## pinkpassion

bakerh518 said:


> Saw this and thought it was appropriate for us ladies!
> 
> https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j351/baker_h/1EE81D8E-E153-482C-985B-4CA897E1384C.png

WTHeck????
Is that a cantaloupe???? I don't know what size cantaloupes yall have but our's are HUGE. I could fit a toddler out my cervix with the size of our cantaloupes :rofl:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Busy, you're so sweet to still be checking in on us and cheering us on. :flower: How have you been doing?

Baker, it's always a little boggling to see visual representations of dilation, because it's just weird to think our cervixes can even get that wide! :shock:

Em, I'm glad your scan went well. How are the fluid levels doing? I forgot to say, but mine went up to 13 at my NST on Monday, so I'm happy with that. :flower:

Pink, I've been pretty grumpy lately, too. I tend to lose my patience with my kids more easily, and like Busy, I burst into tears more easily, too. :hugs:

TTDuck, sorry to hear you're in pain. :( I tend to get hip pain, which is pretty common, but with my last two pregnancies, I also had knee pain, and that was awful! I know you said it won't get better before birth, but I hope it at least eases up a little for you. :hugs:

As for me, I had more stupid painful contractions last night, but I tried to ignore them and just go to sleep, and by the time I woke up next, they were gone. I have an OB appointment this afternoon, and I'm fully expecting nothing to have changed. I feel like I'm going to just be stuck at 4cm forever.


----------



## KrissyB

TTDuck - Sorry to hear about the pains! For me it's been terrible tendonitis in my hands and the typical hip pains. In the first and second trimester I had some killer knee pain but that seems to have gone away.

Spiffy - I'm with you. It's SO hard to keep my regular amount of patience around DD. Sometimes I feel like she's just trying to tick me off... but afterwards I start thinking of how little time we have left with just the two of us, and then I burst into tears lol. Hope you get some kind of change at this OB, but if not, at least the little guy is getting more time to develop in there.

AFM - DH and I managed to get a baby sitter and get an early anniversary (April 29th) celebration in last night. It was a great night, and I'm glad we got it in before she decides to make an appearance. Between her size and the amount of fluid I really can't judge how much longer she's going to want to stay in there.


----------



## drjo718

Busy- I actually feel ok except for my feet and pubic bone pressure. I don't really want to be induced, I'd rather have the chance to go into labor on my own. But, if my pressures don't cooperate I know the risks of staying pregnant, and at least my cervix is favorable, so I could deal with induction. Plus it's a full moon and earth day so i guess that'd be a cool birthday lol.


----------



## NZKiwi

Spiffy, I had a dream I checked on here and you had had your baby!

I ordered the birthing pool hire yesterday, my mw has one we can use, but we would still have to buy a liner and all the extras you need to go with it and this hire one comes with everything we would need, so I don't have to worry about anything, especially as it comes with a water pump to empty the thing, which had been playing on my mind. It gets delivered two weeks before your due date and you have for two weeks after your due date, the hire fee included return delivery too. 

My hips have been aching a bit at night, am looking forward to my hydrotherapy classes which start in a few weeks

baker, that pic of the cervix in dilation makes me feel better, its reassuring to see how big it actually gets!

TTDuck, the mat leave countdown is awesome, 2.5 weeks will fly by, I'm super happy I finish next Friday


----------



## NZKiwi

ahh, a whole bunch of us posted at the same time lol

Krissy, glad you had an early anniversary celebration, my B'day is close to my due date (3 June) so we are going to celebrate my birthday early because I figure I will either have a newborn, be in labour or be overdue and not in the damn mood to celebrate! haha

Drjo, good to know your body is favourable for induction, although it would be nice if induction wasn't required.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

NZKiwi said:


> Spiffy, I had a dream I checked on here and you had had your baby!

Maybe it's a sign! :haha:

I'm glad you found a good deal for your birthing pool. I'm an epidural kind of girl myself, but if I couldn't have one, I would love to labor in a tub. It sounds so nice. :flower:

Drjo, I'm glad you're not getting too uncomfortable. Maybe the full moon will just put you into labor on your own? 2 of my 3 kids were born on full moons, so I know I'll be watching for any sign that evening (I looked it up and apparently it's Thursday night in my time zone).

Krissy, I'm glad you got to enjoy an early anniversary. My DH keeps badgering me about going to see this Cirque De Soleil-type show that's going on in our city, but I told him it's not happening unless we buy tickets at the door, because I'd hate to spend the money and then be in the hospital on our night to go. :dohh:


----------



## Em260

Busy - thanks for checking in. Hope you're doing well! 

Spiffy - my fluid levels have gone down to completely normal, thanks for asking. I can tell a huge difference in my bump size I was so uncomfortable before. Hopefully the full moon tonight will help start labor for you. I read somewhere that any sort of storm can do it too, something about the low pressure systems. 

Krissy - That's great you were able to get in a celebration with DH! I keep meaning to have more dates with my DH before this little guy arrives. 

TTDuck - sorry to hear about the ankle pain. Hopefully you can rest more when you start maternity leave. 

NZKiwi - wow I didn't even think about all of the gear you will need for a home birth. That sounds like a better deal to have it all come in one package.


----------



## KrissyB

Ugh. I think I must be getting awfully close. Or at least I really really hope I am.
Since last night, I am having INCREDIBLE amounts of cervical pain. Like it's hard to walk without being stooped over and/or my legs pressed together as tight as possible. And T-O-N-S of HARD contractions. Nothing regular, but an onslaught, and they all seem to start at my cervix. I don't really remember the contractions being this hard even in early labor with DD1 (I went into labor with regular contractions and then had elective c-sec before things progressed), but maybe that's one of those things that changes with subsequent pregnancies. And then when I'm not dealing with a contraction, or just trying to walk across a room without looking/feeling like something is going to fall out of me, she's been SUPER active in that "I'm glad to know you're in there, but can you lighten up, Evander Holyfield" kinda way.
Glad I have an appt w/ultrasound today for a little extra piece of mind that this is SUPPOSED to hurt so much. Because I really don't remember being this uncomfortable before.
The contractions/cervical pain did fail the sleep test, but they picked right back up where they left off in the morning.


----------



## pinkpassion

Krissy I'm feeling the exact same thing your describing. The pressure and pain and contractions are so intense.. last night I had a contraction that lasted just over 2 minutes. Only that one was that long but dang did it hurt. They fizzled while I slept only making themselves known when I got up to potty and then started back up this morning. 

For those of you checking your cervix how often are you checking?? I checked last night and it felt much more open then it has felt, so instead of nickel sized I'd say it felt about quarter sized. It scared me haha, so when I got out of the shower I cleaned like crazy, finished some sewing, organized closets and put in a neat little stack the bags and the carseat. 

Ladies having home births and water births I'm so excited for y'all. That would be incredible!!!!


----------



## TTDuck

Pink I definately am more irritable lately! Doesn't help that my DD hasn't been napping lately! 
Krissy hope the painful contractions let up! Although I did have my DD after going out to dinner for our anniversary!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Em, I'm so glad your fluid levels are staying in the normal range! Must be such a relief not to worry about that anymore. :flower: And yes, 2 of my 3 kids were born on a full moon, but the third was born during a thunderstorm, so I've followed all the stereotypes so far! We have a storm on Saturday, so if the moon doesn't work, I'll shoot for that. :winkwink:

Krissy, those contractions sound intense! I really hope you're not going through what I am, where you have completely labor-like contractions that don't do anything. Hopefully for you it's just a day of gearing-up and then the big event. :flower: Maybe _you'll_ have a full moon baby!

Pink, sorry you're going through the same thing. But the fact that your cervix is actually dilating is a good sign that these contractions are being productive. Good thing you've got everything ready to go!

To answer your question, I haven't felt much need to check my cervix lately, seeing as it's been checked 12 times over the past 8 days by nurses and doctors. :dohh: But I did try and check the other night when my contractions started to get pretty painful but it was hard to reach.


----------



## pinkpassion

Mine is hard to reach too but at least I can reach it, with dd I was never able to even get close to it :haha:

I can NOT believe we will be seeing babies soon.. it's just so surreal!!!! This crazy journey is finally coming to an end and we will get to meet our babies!!!!! After I put the bags and carseat by the door I just stared at it and started crying!! It's been a really rough road to motherhood and after my dd I thought I would be in the clear with having another, never imagined I'd go through a loss again!! So to be here , I'm just so thankful and grateful!!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Well - She's still in there. And she's as close as she can get to engaging without actually engaging.... But because I have still have so much extra fluid, chances are she can hold out longer because she's got some extra boyancy. Problem is that between her size (measuring 8 lbs 11 oz today @ 37w 5d) and 3x the normal amount of fluid.... it's a brutal amount of weight on my uterus, back, cervix, and round ligaments. So - super uncomfortable with no definitive end in sight. *sigh*
They did think my contraction changes sounded promising though, so we'll see how things go. Half of me wants to go walk around and encourage more of them... the other half of me thinks walking is too painful, so I'm lounging on the couch lol.


----------



## pinkpassion

Aww man Krissy, sorry it's so rough!! I hope the end is close for you!!! Sounds very rough!!! Was the weight estimate based on ultrasound? I have one on Tuesday and I'm curious to see what they say!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Pink - It's been based on a few weeks worth of ultrasounds now. I'm high risk so I'm getting them weekly, and her size has been consistently a few weeks ahead. Her sister was pretty big too, so I'm not very surprised. The fluid is unique to this pg though.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok I see!! That's cool!! Did you get any pics?? I'm wondering if I will get any pics. I did at my 31 week growth scan!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Krissy, that just sounds flipping miserable! :( Seeing as she's already such a great size, I hope she comes very soon! It just sucks that you have all that extra fluid to deal with on top of everything else. Didn't you say you were having a repeat C-section? If so, when is it scheduled for?


----------



## KrissyB

They usually slip me a pic or two at each scan <3 Here's the highlight from this week.

Spiffy - I am scheduled for a csec on May 2nd (39w 1d). They have doubts I'll make it that long... but as long as she's happy in there, they have no medical reason to move it earlier. :shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow Krissy, she looks like your dd no? It's only 11 days away!!!!! :happydance: How exciting for you!!!!!! :)


----------



## ja14

I checked cervix last night, and it seemed to have progress a little! It's hard to say exactly to what though. Seems to be dilated a tiny bit more, and seemed to be a tiny bit closer to the sac. However, baby's head was not there like it had been before!

I have an exercise ball that I've been just sitting on throughout my pregnancy when I'm doing stuff, but last night I decided to do the exercises they tell you to do to promote baby being in a good position and labor. 
I think it did something! I had to keep up to pee about 5 times last night, and had pelvic pain this mornings. He had to of moved further down. So maybe next time I check I'll notice a difference.


----------



## busytulip

Krissy glad you were able to sneak in an early anniversary celebration. And if I were in your situation I'd be lounging on the couch as well. Cute scan pic!

drjo I really hope that your pressures play nicely, I had pre-e with my first was on mag ...the whole 9 yards, it was awful and I really pray you can skip out on all that

ja I love birthing balls, great way to get things started

NZKiwi the hydrotherapy classes sound really neat, I bet they'll do a lot to help alleviate some of the pain in your hips.

Spiffy did you say tonight was your full moon? Good luck :haha:

Em so glad your fluid levels are nearly normal

Hope everyone is doing well and not terrible uncomfortable.

AFM: I'll be in and out updating as I can. Our family really been put through the ringer lately. My DH lost his dad last night. He left a few hours ago to be with his stepmom and help with arrangements. The kids and I will make the drive in a few days. So forgive me if I'm slow to update and chime in. I'm excited for these sweet babies to start being born <3


----------



## NZKiwi

Oh busy I'm so sorry to hear about your fil :(


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm having a lot of contractions and lower back ache and cervical pain/pressure. Going to try to go to bed!!


----------



## Em260

Busy - I'm so sorry about your father in law :hugs: safe travels when you make the drive up there :hugs:

Krissy - yikes that sounds painful I hope things calm down for you. that's great you were able to get an ultrasound for reassurance. What a cute little face she looks so much like your DD. 

Pink - hope you were able to get a good night's sleep. 

Ja - it sounds like you're progressing for sure!


----------



## pinkpassion

Busy, be careful traveling. I'm thinking of and praying for you!!!

Ja definitely sounds like you are progressing. I checked my cervix and feels like I'm more dilated good. I'm not really sure. The contractions fizzled out in the night but my back is still hurting. I've been cleaning and organizing like crazy so it's possible I just over did it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Krissy, that's a cute picture of your little one. I wish I had been able to get a face pic at some point!

Busy, I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL. :( Lots of prayers for you and your family. :hugs:

Ja and Pink, that's exciting that you're both noticing some progress! 

Well, the full moon didn't work for me, after all. But it's okay, because today would have been a hard day to find people to watch our kids, so the weekend would actually be much more convenient. I do think that baby might have dropped a little lower last night, though, so maybe those contractions actually did _something_, even if it wasn't putting me into real labor.


----------



## bakerh518

Busy; prayers for your husband and your whole family, loss is so hard :hugs:



It's funny, every day I check in here I expect to see someone has popped!! But we are all still here!! :happydance:

The full membership on is definitely cranking up the contractions and bh for me!! Super uncomfortable today! But still think we will sit tight until the next full moon! 

Ordered our last bits from Amazon and picked up the new fancy baby monitor from babies r us today! Been thinking about starting this little one in cloth sooner than we did with Samuel but we will see, we have one box of newborn and one box of size ones (that was what we used before cloth with ds) so definitely once those are gone we will head into our fluffy bums! 

Noticed a few nights ago my cervix was nearly reachable! Still can't feel for any diliation but it's coming down for sure!


----------



## drjo718

I just got home from the hospital again. My blood pressure was way high at my appointment, but good at the hospital, and all my blood work was fine except for low potassium again. The midwife consulted with the dr and they gave me the option to stay and be induced or go home. There are positives and negatives to each decision, but I decided to come home. I know what symptoms should send me back in, none of which I've had. I have another appointment tuesday, and I'm guessing they won't let me slide by then since I'll be 39 weeks.


----------



## busytulip

You ladies have been so kind to me, thank you.

So no full moon babies yet? 
Anyone care to place their bets on who may go first? :haha:

I would love to be a cloth diapering momma, but I find myself too busy...or lazy (depending on the day I suppose). Kudos to those who can do it. I love fluffy bums :D


----------



## busytulip

Sorry drjo :( I hope you don't get to feeling poorly before your appointment. Hopefully baby comes on their own. Are you going to try any natural ways of inducing at home?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, sorry to hear you had to go to the hospital for your blood pressure. :( You're a stronger woman than me, because I think I would have jumped for joy if they asked me if I wanted to be induced. :haha: But I've already had the experience of going into labor on my own three times now, so it's not as big of a deal for me as it is for a FTM. :hugs:

Busy, a week and a half ago, I would have bet that I'd be the first to go, but now I'm not so sure! Baby seems pretty comfy in there at the moment. 

Oh, and I'm way too lazy for cloth diapering. I can barely keep up with my normal laundry, let alone washing diapers. But I have a lot of respect for those women who can do it!


----------



## drjo718

Busy- I've been drinking red raspberry leaf tea (which is gross...I can't stand tea) on advice of the midwife, and sitting on the birthing ball a bit. I've given in to sex a few times despite it being quite uncomfortable. My cervix is dilated and I was contracting about every 20 minutes at the hospital, but I don't feel most of them. Any other suggestions?


----------



## busytulip

Sometimes clary sage and massage will work to help intensify contractions if you're already having them.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, have you tried nipple stimulation? It makes your uterus contract, so it's one of the only things that really works (if your body is ready, of course, which yours seems to be).


----------



## busytulip

Sorry, deleted my previous comment (I hope those who saw it did not find it offensive)


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm exhausted. I started having contractions every 5-6 minutes with weird rectal pressure, checked my cervix and it is lower than it has been (much easier to feel) and if feels open about the size of a quarter? I didn't want to prode just gently tried to see. I took a nice warm bath and now I'm lounging on the couch. The contractions aren't unbearable just very uncomfortable bordering on painful. I am sure this little girl is getting ready to come out. I just hope she waits at least until Tuesday at 37 weeks, I'm scared if she was born now they wouldn't let me bring her home and I just can't bear that thought. But preferably she will wait until May first at the very least lol


Drjo I'm so sorry about your blood pressure!! I hope you can get your baby moving on its own and get a smooth delivery!!!

I would have bet my money on spiffy :haha: but I too am not so sure anymore!!!! This full moon may get one/some of us :rofl:

I have cloth diapered dd since she was born. I just this week started her in disposable because lets be honest, I can't be bothered with stinky diapers right now and I don't want to go into labor and leave a load of stinky nasty diapers in the bucket!! But as soon as dd2 comes and I feel well enough we will be back in cloth for both of them!!! :)


----------



## drjo718

Spiffynoodles said:


> Drjo, have you tried nipple stimulation? It makes your uterus contract, so it's one of the only things that really works (if your body is ready, of course, which yours seems to be).

I have a little. Didn't seem to do anything. I don't have a breast pump yet or I would try using that.


----------



## NZKiwi

Will be interesting to see who does go first, I know it ain't gonna be me since I'm due the end of may, in fact I think I may be the last! 

I'm not going to cloth diaper either, it just feels like to much work, but lots of respect to those who do

Drjo, glad you got to go home again.


----------



## Ganton

Technically, I'm an April due date but I still don't think I'll be the first to go on this thread.

Drjo, sorry to hear your BP is a worry but it's good that you don't have any other symptoms. I hope it stays that way until your baby arrives.

Spiffy, if you don't end up going on your own, when is your induction planned for?


----------



## Em260

It's exciting to see who will be going first! Things sound promising for a few of you! I don't think I'll be going early but I've been having a ton of contractions so I'm curious to see if I'm dilating at all. My baby is breech so I doubt I am since he isn't putting any pressure on my cervix. 

Drjo - glad you were able to go home. I hope things start naturally for you soon!

I don't cloth diaper either. I'm too lazy to wash diapers haha. Definitely hats off to you ladies that do it! I do love those fluffy bums and patterns they are so cute. I use honest company diapers so I do get to have cute patterns on diapers :)


----------



## sugargully

Woo. The full moon didn't get me either but I felt like it was trying too. I was having the period pains, back pain and bh pretty regularly. I made it through last night and I wasn't sure I would. My hubby works nights and I almost told him not to go in. 

I will cloth diaper. Looking forward to the softness of the fabrics. I'll use a service the first month. Mostly just so my helpers don't get overwhelmed. Then I'll do Grovia hybrid systems. There are Earth Day sales going on this weekend for those of us needing to stock up. Diaperjunction.com Kellyscloset.com and Greenmountain have some nice sales going on.


----------



## busytulip

Em I use Honest Co. Diapers too, love them :)


----------



## ja14

I had been really thinking I would go before my due date, but now I'm wondering if that's just my wishful thinking. :haha:

In the last couple days, I noticed stretch marks directly on my belly (before just on my hips), my feet started swelling, then my hands, and I've had terrible indigestion. My belly has been so itchy too, so I know it's getting even bigger. All the sucky things are catching up with me. 

I think drjo will be first, then spiffy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, my induction is scheduled for next Thursday. :flower: When I set it up, I didn't give it much thought, because I thought there was no way I'm make it to that date, but now I'm not so sure! I had contractions all through the night last night, and some period-type cramps this morning, but nothing too exciting. But hopefully things are starting to move in the right direction.


----------



## pinkpassion

Our bodies and our babies like to play games it seems. I keep getting consistent contractions and pressure and pain and then it fizzles out or nothing comes of it. I'd like her to stay in another week but what if this goes on for 4 more weeks :wacko:


----------



## KrissyB

Still here as well. I thought last night might have been it - regular contractions at good time intervals.... But they'd only last for about an hour, fizzle out, then start up again abt an hr later. And they failed the sleep test so thats all for now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

These babies are such teases! I hope we're not all stuck in labor limbo for the next few weeks! :dohh:


----------



## ja14

I've had more pressure today than usual, and right now I'm having dull abdomen pain that is similar to a period. Hoping this is the early start of something, but I'm doubtful!
... Someone needs to go into labor, I need the excitement! :haha:

Edited to add today's bump pic! 37 weeks & 3 days! Feeling very pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrsmax

Just popping in to see if any babies arrived yet. Thinking of you.


----------



## pinkpassion

:coffee: .... just waiting


----------



## sugargully

Nic bump pic ja14!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute bump, Ja! :flower:

No baby here, but the good news is that I'm 37 weeks tomorrow, so we've officially escaped another preterm birth! :happydance:


----------



## NZKiwi

Nice bump ja!

Spiffy that's great news, must be a weight off. 

I'm starting to have a few of those "omg my life is about to change forever" first time mum minor freak outs, I'm super excited about meeting my little man I just hope I'm going to be a good mummy to him. I'm just a little nervous about it all, excited but am very aware that I am heading into a new adventure


----------



## KrissyB

NZ - its not just a first time mom thing :) I'm having those little freak out moments the second time around too. But like you said, its all part of the adventure.


----------



## Em260

Ja - cute bump!!

Spiffy - congrats on making it full term. You're just a few days from meeting your little guy!

NZ - I had those same little freak outs while pregnant with my DD and yes having them again this time around too. But there is nothing like holding your baby for the first time! I just try to focus on that and remind myself everything else will work out. You will be a fantastic mom!!

AFM - I have another NST ultrasound tomorrow. Finally almost finished unpacking our house and can begin some major baby prep. All of his clothing is still in storage bins and his crib is being used to house a bunch of toys and boxes :wacko: It's crazy because at this point in my last pregnancy everything was set up and ready to go for my DD. I had even washed and ironed all of her little clothing haha! There is zero chance this baby will have anything ironed...he'll be lucky just to have it washed ;)


----------



## ja14

So I woke up way late for work, and I already know my day is going to be terrible and I've been dreading it. So I've decided to make this my last week. My work week is Monday-Thursday, so that means my Mat leave will start on May 2nd. I'll be getting a week's worth of pay because I have a vacation week, but the rest is unpaid. I'm already at a date where (if I go back) I would want to return at, because I want to return before school returns. 
Anyways, going into work now, hopefully they don't get too mad at the almost-38 week pregnant girl for being late :/


----------



## TTDuck

I'm having freak out moments since I'm realizing how little time I had left at this point with my DD until her early arrival! I finally got around nod to pulling out the materials from my birthing class I took the first time. A little reassurance to tell me how I managed it the first time. &#128513;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ladies, believe me, the pre-birth freak outs don't ever go away. I'm on #4 and still have moments of panic. :dohh:

Em, I don't have things nearly as ready as I did with my other kids, either. I haven't even unpacked the newborn boy clothes from last time, but at least I know they were all washed after DS2 outgrew them, which was only 17 or 18 months ago. :winkwink:

So last night was the worst night yet (except the nights in L&D where I got no sleep at all). I was just contracting all throughout the night so I was just tossing and turning and feel like I got no rest. It's a good thing they're inducing me, because I already worry that I'll be a wreck by the time baby is actually born, but I can't imagine how bad it would be if I had to go through this for two more weeks. :nope:


----------



## Em260

Spiffy - sorry to hear about last night :(. Thank goodness you don't have to go through this for much longer! 

Ja - hope today isn't too bad. They shouldn't be allowed to get mad at you when you're 38 weeks pregnant . That's great this is your last week!!


----------



## bakerh518

Freak Outs happening over here too! :dohh: Don't feel bad ladies! Its one of the only times you can act completely irrationally and NO ONE is allowed to say or do anything except get you a treat and give you a foot rub! :haha: 

Spiffy :happydance: :wohoo: Congrats on making it full term!! 

SO jealous of some of you that are within days/week of your date!! I cannot wait to meet this violent little one (yes, this one is super violent! :haha: beating me up pretty bad lately!)


----------



## pinkpassion

YAY spiffy, full term!!!!!!!

JA I hope they didn't get too upset with you, I know I couldn't get upset with someone being so far along!!!! :)

I too get the momentary fleeting freak out times.. But I remember them from before dd so I just let it go and roll with it!!!

Em, good luck at your nst. I am sure all will be well!! I have a growth scan tomorrow. Maybe we will both come back tomorrow with some pics to share :)
Glad you are getting the house unpacked.. I can not even begin to imagine your exhaustion!!

AFM: I had my chiropractic appointment today (missed the last few weeks) and it was amazing. I feel great now and as soon as I was done I felt baby down really low, so alignment is a good thing :) Plus they give a complimentary massage with every adjustment, so I got 45 minutes of neck/shoulders/back/hips and thighs massaged... ugh it was pure bliss!!!! I feel like a million bucks now!!! (they wont go below the knees because of the pressure points that can trigger labor, but I was totally like.. umm yeah go ahead :haha: but they didn't :rofl:) O well.. so the last few days I've been getting the worst menstrual type cramps in my front side. And just today it's turned into a menstrual backache that wraps around the front. I'm wondering if this is anything. And the last few mornings I've woken up to very painful boobs/nipples. Anyone else experiencing any of these things? I almost wish I'd lose some plug or something exciting!!!


----------



## NZKiwi

Ja glad this is your last weeknst work, otst mine too and I can't wait for 5pm on Friday

Sorry you had a bad night spiffy, not long until induction now

Pink, I hope this is the start of something for you

Em, you have done really well on getting your house unpacked, the baby room with come along I'm sure


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Hi Ladies!
Been a rough week and a bit, my Aunt who raised me and was my maternal figure, passed away suddenly and unexpectedly last week which has been heartbreaking. The news triggered some contractions which ended up fizzling out. I kinda wish the baby would arrive since the funeral is going to be 12hr drive away and I cant do it this pregnant. Like many of you it seems I contract and ache all night and day but it never really goes anywhere!
So tired, so nervous, and cant wrap my head around the idea that in less than a month I will have a baby ! Sending labour vibes to all who have reached term, cant wait to see some squishy pink babies!


----------



## NZKiwi

Sorry for your loss flossie


----------



## pinkpassion

Flossie, I'm so sorry!!! That's so sad and I know you so wish you could be at the funeral!!! :hugs:


----------



## bakerh518

So sorry for your loss flossie:hugs: so heartbreaking:hugs:


----------



## Em260

I'm so sorry Flossie!! :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Flossie I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:

Good luck to those ladies having scans come up.


----------



## drjo718

Hugs to you, flossie.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So sorry for your loss, Flossie. :hugs: Your little one is going to have a wonderful guardian angel, though. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

I just got home from my appointment and all is well. no vaginal exam until next week. But the growth scan showed all is well, My cervix is "shrinking" but ultrasound won't tell me how effaced or dilated I am. Just that it's about 2.7cm and it used to be about 4.4cm. So Hopefully that's something lol. Her head is measuring 36w6days so basically right on, and her body is measuring 35 weeks and her femurs 35w6days. So she's kind of all over the board I guess, but her estimated weight is 5 lbs 13 oz. So I'll take it :) My dr said walk walk walk and lots of sex :haha: so hopefully we can get her moving!!!


----------



## bakerh518

Exercise ball sent me into labor with my breech baby last time! so we will be doing LOTS of bouncing! :haha: 

Who else is feeling SO impatient?? 

Im also having a crazy amount of left hip pain :cry: I over did it with two dance classes right in a row this week and used the kinderpack (similar to the ergo) instead of my wrap the second day... TOO much pressure on my hips :cry:


----------



## drjo718

The time has come, ladies. I'm at the hospital being induced for high blood pressure. I'm 4cm, 90% effaced, -1 station, and my water is now broken with clear fluid. Feeling lots of low back and pelvic cramping. I'll let you know when she arrives!


----------



## TTDuck

Good luck drjo! 

Sorry to hear flossie &#128546; 

Had an appointment today. My doc is out of town this week and next so the nurse asked if I'm hoping the baby will wait until my doc is back. i hope so but just because I want a little time off work first! My next chiropractor appt is next week but I wish I had it this week! My back is killing me!


----------



## ja14

Good luck, Drjo! I'll be on the lookout for updates. :) 

I've been bouncing on my ball and doing the circles the Internet told me to do lol I think it's doing something! My cervix is def lower. Now that I'm planning on having next week off work, getting to spend at least part of the week resting. If he wants to come before them, I'll be ecstatic over that too!
I am dealing with allergies right now though, can't imagine it'd be too fun being congested while on labor. So hoping that clears up fast!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Thanks for the support lovelies <3

Drjo that is so exciting, good luck, cant wait for updates!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Our First Baby!!!!! Yay congrats ,can't wait for updates!!!!!


----------



## ja14

I'm actually surprised there hasn't been a baby born up until this point from our group, it's so close to may!


----------



## NZKiwi

Woohoo drjo! Wishing you a safe and speedy labor! Can't wait for an update


----------



## Em260

Drjo - good luck!! So exciting! Sending prayers for a smooth delivery!


----------



## KrissyB

Woooohooo!! Best of luck Drjo!! Can't wait to see some pics! :hugs:

Spiffy - You're getting induced tomorrow right?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Drjo, I hope you're enjoying some lovely baby snuggles right now! Can't wait for an update. :flower:

Yep, unless they change things on me at my appointment today, I'm set to be induced tomorrow. :)

And I was also surprised that it took so long for our first baby to show up! Technically, Ganton had our first baby of this thread, since she gave birth yesterday to a lovely little girl. :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats Ganton :) 

Can't wait for an update drjo!!!!

Good luck tomorrow Spiffy!!!!


----------



## sugargully

Congratulations Ganton! Welcome baby girl. 

Best wishes for an easy labor drjo!
Good luck Spiffy!

Afm I've started Maternity leave today! Already the pelvic pressure and my swollen feet have gotten better. Now I can get a few craft projects completed and filling in a few job applications for new teaching positions.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I just got back from my OB appointment and everything is set to go for baby tomorrow! :happydance: I'm #2 on the list of medically indicated inductions, so hopefully it'll be sometime in the morning. :flower:


----------



## NZKiwi

Good luck spiffy that's super exciting!

Congrats ganton!

Woohoo for mat leave sugar! I only have two days left until mine starts and I can't wait!

Also I noticed my baby has dropped, which I know can happen up to four weeks or more before labor but it's still exciting!


----------



## ja14

I can't wait to see pictures!

Tomorrow is my last day of work, and I'm so excited! Today felt incredibly long. It started off with me falling while going down my stairs, luckily I've been holding on the the rail for dear life. Otherwise I would of went tumbling down. Then work was just tiring, my feet and back hurt by the end of the day. Normal preggo stuff!

Since I haven't 100% made up my mind about work, it is a little bittersweet knowing in the back of my mind that it's possibly my last day ever there. I really do like the job.

I'm looking forward to exploring my money making ideas though. :haha:

Plan to finish up some last minute things around my house, and hoping for a few days of rest. May even read a book. :) Then I'll be impatiently waiting for little man!


----------



## drjo718

Baby girl Nora arrived at 141am today! Long story- I'll update more later- but overall everything is good!


----------



## Em260

Congratulations, Drjo! I love her name! 

Spiffy - good luck tomorrow! So exciting :) 

Ganton - congratulations on your baby girl! 

Sugar - yay for maternity leave! 

Ja - wow, that must have been scary to almost have a fall like that. I'm glad you weren't hurt. Congrats on tomorrow being your last day. 

So exciting that the babies are starting to arrive :). I can't wait to hear birth stories. I'm still in disbelief that I'll be writing a birth story in 3 weeks ;)


----------



## bakerh518

HURRAY! The baby parade has started!!! 

Congrats Ganton and drjo!!! :happydance: :pink: SO excited for you both!! Cannot wait to see pictures of your beautiful new bundles :cloud9: 

Good luck tomorrow Spiffy!! :hugs: 


LOADS of contractions last night :grr: making it difficult to sleep but we've still got a few weeks to go here! My cervix is definitely coming down, pretty much in reach now, and i could feel the progression happening. I have my group b strep test friday along with the last of my blood work, I'm hoping the midwife might check my cervix just for fun :haha:


----------



## NZKiwi

Congratulations drjo and I love the name!

Baker I also have my group strep b test and some final bloods soon


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats drjo, I also love her name! I can't wait to read your birth story..

I LOVE reading birth stories.. like seriously addicted!!! :)

Can't wait to see how you go spiffy!!! Exciting, I wouldn't be able to sleep tonight!!!

Sugargully, yay for mat leave!!! I am glad you will get to relax and rest now!!

JA be careful!! I know that was scary!! 

So many ladies just finishing up work!! It's so exciting that the babies are on their way!!!

No gbs test for me because it's been in my urine this whole pregnancy so I'll be treated while in labor anyway!!

Dtd tonight and it felt like dh was giving me a stretch and sweep :blush: now I'm sore.. Maybe it will get baby thinking about coming along. I also have noticed she is doing a lot of practice breathing lately. So hopefully she gets a move on it!!! :)


----------



## nicole6212

Congratulations ganton and Drjo!


----------



## Esperanza2015

Wow how exciting! Babies are coming!!
COngrats Ganton and Drjo :happydance:Welcome to your precious babies!
Flossie..so sorry for your loss:flower:
Spiffy am thinking about you today...in a few hours you will hold your baby in your arms!
AFM I think am ready to receive the baby but in the back of my head there is always something else to prepare, buy, wash or clean. Am finishing some projects now, hope I can finish before she comes. My belly has dropped also and I get more BH everyday but nothing else. Im just thinking positive and imagine my cervix opening but my midwives are all for hands off all natural so I wont be checked until 40 weeks. Hope I can get something going on before that. Am 38 weeks today!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats on your sweet baby girl, Drjo! I have an adorable little niece name Nora, so I love the name. :flower:

As for me, I just got the call, so I'll be heading in to the hospital in a few minutes. I'll be sure to update as soon as I can! :D


----------



## Em260

Good luck Spiffy!! Can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## pinkpassion

:yipee: spiffy, can't wait for an update!!!! :)


----------



## Ganton

Sorry for not updating sooner, but Spiffy is absolutely right that I had my little girl at 5.45pm on 26th April. My waters broke in the morning but contractions didn't kick in for quite some time. She was born in the pool just 1.5 hours after returning to hospital, weighing 8lb6oz. Here's a little picture of our first night cuddles.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Ganton

Congrats to you Drjo and good luck Spiffy. Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats ganton she's beautiful!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Ganton!! Love the pic - She's adorable :pink: Glad to hear you had a good birth experience as well.

And hopefully by now congrats to Spiffy too!! 

Can't wait to see more pics and birth stories!

AFM - I'm off to my last OB appt/Sono today. And assuming nothing's changed (I'm not 100% positive I don't have a slow fluid leak) - I should still be on course for my scheduled c-sec on Monday. Just a few days left at most, no matter how you look at it!


----------



## KrissyB

Eww. ** TMI ** So I just lost my mucus plug. 
Not sure what that really means considering its my second time but I had a c sec the first time. I didn't lose it at all before going into early labor with DD1


----------



## bakerh518

Could have sworn i posted :wacko: 

Congrats Ganton! She is just beautiful! :cloud9: 

Positive thoughts to you spiffy!! :hugs: I hope everything is going smoothly!


----------



## pinkpassion

Krissy that's so exciting!!!! :wohoo: And that you will see your baby in just a few short days if nothing else!!!! :yipee:


----------



## NZKiwi

what a gorgeous wee girl you have ganton!

Good luck Spiffy! And Krissy, really not long to go now!!

Afm today is my last day at work!! My wall decals arrived for baby's room, so I am looking forward to putting those up while I'm on mat leave. I still have a few things to buy, my home birth kit is coming along, although I have to make a birth mat, I still have all his clothes to wash and I have to put my just in case hospital bag together, with all that and netflix I'm ready for mat leave!!


----------



## KrissyB

So apparently my cervix is very thin, but still far back and closed so that seems to be holding off....

But she almost didn't pass her BPP today because they barely saw any fetal breathing, so I go back tomorrow morning for a repeat ultrasound. Everything else was perfectly fine, so they think she just didn't feel like doing the breathing (which is sporadic).... but if she isn't more cooperative tomorrow, I'm far enough along, they'll just take her to avoid any potential distress she might be in.


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Baby Levi was born at 12:55pm, so about 4 hours after they started my labor. He weighed 6lbs 10oz and was 19.75in long. Both he and I are doing great! :flower:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Congrats Spiffy he is gorgeous!


----------



## sugargully

Congrats drjo and spiffy!


----------



## bakerh518

Oh spiffy he is gorgeous! :cloud9:

Congrats to the starters of our baby parade!! So excited for everyone!


----------



## TTDuck

Congrats ladies! 
And here I am still needing to pack my hospital bag... My MIL is doing a little baby shower next week (on my last day of work) so hopefully this baby gives me a couple more weeks!


----------



## pinkpassion

Handsome spiffy. So glad he came quick and all went well!!!!! <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, so here's the official birth story. :flower:

At 6am we got a call to come into the hospital at 7:15am. After we got there, it took until 8:30am for them to finally start the induction. They got Pitocin going, and then fifteen minutes later, a doctor came in to break my water. When she checked me, I was still 4cm, but my effacement had gone from 60% yesterday, to 70-80% and baby had moved from -3 station to -1, which was amazing, considering I'd only been on the Pitocin for 15 minutes. So after that, we waited until 9:30am, and then I asked them to check me again so I could see if I was ready for an epidural (I wanted to be 5 or 6cm before getting it). They said I was 5cm, so I told them to give me another half hour and then send for the anesthesiologist (he was going to be out of commission from 11-12pm for a few C-sections, so I wanted to get him before then). 

I had a friend there at the hospital with me doing birth photography to help build up her portfolio, but she had a busy day and couldn't stay for too long, so when they checked me again at 11:30am and I was still 5cm, I was a little discouraged. I always tend to stall for a little while during labor, so I should have expected it, but I was afraid my friend wouldn't be there for the actual birth. So when they checked me again 1 hour later and I was 10cm, I was both shocked and pleased. I've never dilated 5cm in one hour before, so that was pretty cool. After that, they got my doctor and had me start pushing, and with the second contraction, he was out. I got a small 1st degree tear, but it only needed 1 stitch. So in the end, my friend was able to get some great pictures of little Levi (including that cute picture I posted earlier). I was crossing my fingers that he'd weigh 7lbs, since we've never had a baby that big before, but alas, only 6lbs 10oz. But he's healthy as can be, so we're happy. :flower:


----------



## nicole6212

Congratulations spiffy, he is adorable!


----------



## NZKiwi

Awww congratulations on little baby Levi!


----------



## KrissyB

Spiffy - Love the story and really love the pic - just adorable <3


----------



## pinkpassion

Love it spiffy, perfect birth!!! Sweet little levi!!! I love that name!!!


----------



## Esperanza2015

COngratulations Spiffy!!! Such a cute baby!
Am happy it was a quick birth for you!


----------



## Em260

Congratulation, Spiffy!! He is just gorgeous! So happy the induction was so quick and went smoothly!


----------



## nicole6212

Callia Melody was born at 9:21 am today, via c-section, weighing a dainty 12lbs 15oz. She's currently in the nicu due to low blood sugar and oxygen levels. I will take a picture when all these darn drugs wear off and I can go and see her. So glad she's here, but crushed I haven't been able to hold her yet. Send good thoughts, please.


----------



## bakerh518

Nicole6212 lots of prayers and good thoughts your way!! Congrats on your new baby girl! I'm sure she is precious!! :hugs: 


Afm: Had my last biweekly midwife appointment today! The baby is head down (confirmed by a quick ultrasound) and at -1 station! I'm more than one cm dilated on my outer cervix and one cm dilated on the inside and my midwife said my cervix is really soft! :happydance: SO excited that this baby is head down and seems will be staying that way!!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Nicole!! Best thoughts and prayers to you and your LO - hopefully she'll be in your arms soon!

AFM - my truly last OB appt went a bit better than yesterday's. It still took quite a while, but they did see the fetal breathing movements, so they're calling everything normal and a go for Monday... unless my water breaks or labor starts first. Between a variety of symptoms I'm still not 100% sure I'll make it that far.... but at least I know all is well in there in case I do.


----------



## busytulip

Popping in to update front page. Congrats to our ladies starting off the May parade of babies. Good luck to those still waiting and praying for our NICU mommas.

Let me know if I've made mistakes or you have more info to add.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Nicole, congrats on your baby girl! And wow, 12lbs 15 oz??? :shock: Way to go momma! I'm sure she'll be out of the NICU in no time. :hugs:

Krissy, not too much longer left for you!

Thanks for updating, Busy. :flower:


----------



## Em260

Nicole - congratulations and lots of prayers your way that she is out of the NICU soon :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Praying for you and your little (big :haha:) girl!!! Wow almost 13lbs, did you know she would be that big? That's incredible. When I had my dd1 there was a little boy born vaginally at 14lbs 11 oz, he was the talk of the nurses lol.. I hope y'all are doing well!!

I wonder who will be our first "May" baby, with May 1st being just a day and a half away maybe sooner for some?


----------



## crystal8

Molly arrived via emergency c-section at 2:43 pm April 27th after my waters went early that morning. We're both doing really well and were discharged from hospital today.
 



Attached Files:







Molly in carseat.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nicole6212

Crystal8- congratulations! She's adorable! 
Pinkpassion- at my 37 week appointment, they estimated she was already at 10lbs from the ultrasound. I was hoping they were off, but apparently not.


----------



## bakerh518

Crystal8: Congratulations! what a little beauty! :cloud9:


----------



## NZKiwi

Congratulations crystal and Nicole.

Nicole I hope your lo is out of the nicu soon


----------



## Em260

Congratulations Crystal!!! She is adorable! 

This is so exciting to see so many babies coming now!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, Crystal! What a cutie! :flower:


----------



## NZKiwi

It NZ it is the first of may!! Woohoo!!! I can say "my baby is due this month!"


----------



## sugargully

Congrats Crystal and Nicole!

Wow so many babies are here already!


----------



## ja14

Just having a chance to check in, and loved seeing that babies have been born!! 

It will officially be May 1st here is about 35 minutes, so I think it's safe to say I'm going to have a May baby :) Been nesting and getting so much down at my house. I've also been noticeably nicer to my husband if that means anything :haha: I think that may just be from the stress of work being lifted from me after my last day, but defiantly a mood change happened!


----------



## bakerh518

Happy May Day Ladies!! :flower:


----------



## TTDuck

Happy may! I'm on my last week of work before starting leave! My back will be glad for that! 
Congrats on the little ones already here!


----------



## KrissyB

Well I think I may be our first May baby 
I am pleased to introduce Dorothy Mae born at 8:39 this morning at 9 lbs 21 inches even. It was a fairly uneventful smooth scheduled c section except (as I knew) I had a ton of water. So I lost 9 lbs of baby, 5 lbs of water, and 3/lbs of placenta (also large). We are all doing quite well so far.
 



Attached Files:







download_20160502_125302.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Esperanza2015

Welcome Dorothy Mae:cloud9:
Congratulations Krissy, very beautiful baby!!
Im very excited to see this baby parade....in love with the month of May, love spring, the colors, the flowers, my bday is on the 22nd and obviously because I will meet my precious baby this month!:flower:


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations Krissy, she's perfect


----------



## Em260

Congratulations, Krissy!! She is beautiful!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats krissy she is beautiful :). I also love may, always wanted a May baby. My anniversary is on the 8th. Which is also mothers day and I'm thinking this little girl will come then, but probably hopeful wishing!!!


----------



## NZKiwi

congrats krissy!! what a beautiful little girl!


----------



## bakerh518

AW!! :cloud9: Hurray! The first may baby!! :happydance: Congrats Krissy she is just lovely! :cloud9: So glad to hear you are all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Esperanza2015

pinkpassion said:


> Congrats krissy she is beautiful :). I also love may, always wanted a May baby. My anniversary is on the 8th. Which is also mothers day and I'm thinking this little girl will come then, but probably hopeful wishing!!!

Pink im also thinking that mine will come for Mother's Day:flower:
lets see..:winkwink:


----------



## ja14

Beautiful babies, congrats!

Until my dating scan, I thought my due date was May 8th. A Mother's Day baby would be nice, but my nieces birthday is the 8th, so I'd like them to have their own days. 

Tomorrow is the day I guess on here awhile back, I don't see him coming then, but maybe later this week. 

Who thinks they are going to be next!?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Krissy! She's gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ja I definitely thought I'd be having this one very soon.. but she's being stubborn :trouble: :rofl: so I may be waiting until even my due date :(


----------



## ja14

Pink, I thought mine would come too! I actually felt closer last week or the week before lol now he seems really comfortable in there!
I guess it wouldn't be the worst thing it the world to make it to my due date, but I'm really hoping he comes on his own!


----------



## Em260

pinkpassion said:


> Congrats krissy she is beautiful :). I also love may, always wanted a May baby. My anniversary is on the 8th. Which is also mothers day and I'm thinking this little girl will come then, but probably hopeful wishing!!!

My anniversary is on the 8th too! We got married in 2010 :). It would be so fun to have an anniversary baby but I think my little guy is too comfy and won't be making an appearance ahead of schedule.


----------



## sugargully

Congratulations Krissy! She's too cute!


----------



## pinkpassion

We got married in 2010 also :) that's awesome!!!!!!!! :)

Ja I felt closer last week too , lots of pressure last week and not much this week :/


----------



## ja14

I did my weekly, or however long, cervix check tonight :haha: 
Oddly, I seem LESS dilated then I remember! Is that possibly? Cervix is for sure much lower now though. 

This is why my midwifes don't do cervix checks... I've been dilated for weeks, and no sign of him coming. :dohh: If I didn't really know better, I'd be super disappointed!


----------



## pinkpassion

ja14 said:


> I did my weekly, or however long, cervix check tonight :haha:
> Oddly, I seem LESS dilated then I remember! Is that possibly? Cervix is for sure much lower now though.
> 
> This is why my midwifes don't do cervix checks... I've been dilated for weeks, and no sign of him coming. :dohh: If I didn't really know better, I'd be super disappointed!

Omg.. we are just pregnancy twins haha. I too feel like I was more dilated last week, but lower also.

Started having frequent painful contractionso again but they petered out. Dr appointment is in 9 hours and I'll have a vaginal exam to check for dilation. I'm interested to see what she says :)


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Congrats Krissy!

I can't even locate my cervix, it must still be too high :( So uncomfortable at this stage and feeling like it will never end! Have been madly nesting, caught myself vacuuming the ceiling on more than one occasion. Come on baby!!! At this stage I feel I may sleep better with a newborn than 38 weeks pregnant!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm having pain again, menstrual like back pain and just achey. Ugh, I just want this to be it already. I hate the back and forth stuff!!!


----------



## busytulip

I've had prodromal labor with my last few, it's not very fun. Thinking of you ladies that are going through it.


----------



## TTDuck

Had a check today and no dilation for me yet. She feels super high. By this point with my first, the baby was low and I was 2-3cm. Don't know if that tells me anything or not but don't see a super early arrival in this case!


----------



## pinkpassion

I had a check today too. Her head is really high and my dr said I'm not dilated???!!! I don't understand how that can be, she didn't say anything about effacement and I sure wasn't going to say "well when I checked it feels like a nickel sized hole in the center of my cervix that my finger can completely fit through!". How do you tell your dr you checked your own cervix?! I didn't so I just left it alone. I'm quite bummed right now because with dd1 I was already 2-3 cm 50-60% effaced and head was low. But this time nothing... :sad2: why do we do this to ourselves?!


----------



## NZKiwi

I read that babies engage later with your second child, sometimes right before labour, so please don't let the "not engaged" thing get you down!


----------



## pinkpassion

I know I've read that too so not sure why she's being so discouraging.


----------



## bakerh518

Doctors can be so cold! :hugs: I hope you ladies take comfort in knowing things can change rapidly! :hugs:

Haven't been having as many contractions here BUT my left hip feels as if it might fall off and my heartburn is so bad sometimes I nearly cry! :cry:


----------



## ja14

So this is all going to be really tmi, but that just comes with labor watching!

For months, I've been very constipated, and having bm has been a lot of work haha. Since I've read in a lot of places that an upset stomach/ loose bm can be a sign of labor coming, I've been expecting (and kind of hoping) for that to be one of my signs... Well today I've certainly had a upset stomach! Can't help but think this has got to mean something.

OH and I dtd last night in hopes of it causing labor, I didn't think it did anything, but maybe it did? We will see!


... Pink, sorry to hear about your disappointing visit :(


----------



## sugargully

Ja that's not tmi at all. Sounds like a good sign!

My first tri nausea has returned. I heard that's a labor sign for some women so I'm glad.


----------



## Em260

Pink - sorry to hear about the lack of progress :(. Things can change so quickly though so hopefully when you go next week you'll see a change. 

Ja - there is no such thing as tmi on here, especially while labor watching. Hopefully it's a sign that something is happening. 

Sugar - sounds like it might be a sign!

afm - I've been having so many contractions lately. It's getting really frustrating because I live in NYC so I walk a lot and I find myself doubled over with pain after walking what I would normally consider very short distances. I met my DH for lunch today and the restaurant is only 1 mile from my apt and I had so many contractions while walking there :(. I can't wait until I am not pregnant anymore and can do all of the things I used to do!


----------



## bakerh518

Ja before I went into labor with my son I was sick as a dog the day before, just felt like crap... Literally! Then the following day I felt amazing! Tons of energy, my son came that night!

And your dhs little men do amazing job to soften the cervix so even if the action didn't immediately start things it helps!!! 

Em sorry your having so many contractions! :hugs: 

Sugargully I hope the nausea lightens!


----------



## sugargully

Uh oh, the crabbiness has hit me too. It's all I can do to keep it in my head and not let it out my mouth! I just left the Drs. Just a finger tip of dialation and he said that hasn't changed since last week. My blood pressure is 114/60. That's my non-pregnant rate and the doc was happy with that. So looks like baby's staying put for a while. My sister thinks this baby will come on her birth day which would be 8 days late. She might be right.


----------



## ja14

39 weeks today! It's hard to believe I'm only seven days away from my due date. 
Upset stomach continued today. Haven't really had any other signs though.
There's still a couple things I'd like to get done around my house, but I've been choosing naps instead :haha: I figured getting as much sleep as possible is more important right now.


----------



## NZKiwi

I have heard from other ladies that being on labour watch is worse than the tww! 

I'm officially full-term tomorrow!! I had a mw apt and we discussed when I phone her to come around when I'm in labour, when to put the birthing pool up etc, it's all starting to feel very real and its quite exciting.

I have been having braxton hicks off and on as well as light period type cramps but I think thats my hips flexing, as they have been extra sore the last week.

If anyone goes quiet on here I'm gonna assume you are in labour!!


----------



## sugargully

NWZKiwi I agree! Silence might mean more baby's are on the way. 

I was wondering what temperature is the water in a birthing pool? Is it warm?


----------



## NZKiwi

I thunk It's meant to be Luke warm about 37 degrees, so body temperature


----------



## Em260

Totally agree that labor watching is similar to the tww!

I'm officially full term tomorrow too. I keep feeling like this baby is coming early due to all of these contractions but I haven't been able to reach my cervix to see if I'm dilated at all. I'll have to ask my OB to check next Monday when I go in for a growth scan. 

I'll hoping he holds out for two more weeks until my scheduled csection as we still have some last minute things to finish in our new apartment before his arrival. But I'm also aching to hold him in my arms!


----------



## ja14

Whenever I'm in labor, I'll be sure to post! I have a 40 minute drive to the hospital, I should be able to fit in a minute post :haha:


----------



## bakerh518

Getting so excited for those of you that are within days of your due date! (also very jealous!!) 

Cant wait to meet some more of our may babies!! 


afm; yesterday we had a really low key day and i was able to finish sewing a wrap AND stay off my feet so this morning my hip is feeling much better :happydance: I know it will be short lived but ah.. the relief is fantastic! The baby is still plenty active! Im still guessing close to the 21st for an appearance!


----------



## sugargully

bakerh518 that's cool that you know how to make wraps. Is it a woven one?

I just bought my first woven from Kelleys closet. It's a Dolcino Capri. I've been trying different carriers so I can be ready to wrap as soon as we get home from the hospital.


----------



## bakerh518

I do own a woven from tula, that i just love, but i know its going to be way too hot and heavy for summer. So I made a gauze one for the summer (which is great, b/c its really only good for little littles as it can pinch the shoulders a lot b/c it doesn't have a lot of stretch) There are SO many tutorials out there! And a wrap is SUPER easy to make, after all its just a HUGE piece of fabric :haha:

The Dolcino Capri looks SO soft! :cloud9: i cannot wait to wrap a newborn! I didn't discover wraps (other than the moby until my son was nearly 2 & i was very pregnant; so we've been limited!!)


----------



## Ganton

sugargully said:


> NWZKiwi I agree! Silence might mean more baby's are on the way.
> 
> I was wondering what temperature is the water in a birthing pool? Is it warm?

I had a pool birth at the hospital and I remember the midwife saying it was 37 degrees. I tend to get pretty hot in labour is it felt a bit on the warm side when I first got in but was lovely once I settled down. I absolutely loved my water birth and would thoroughly recommend it to anyone who is interested.


----------



## busytulip

I have a few different wraps and love them all. I ended up getting a Frogg Togg to help with overheating, it's nice once your LO is too heavy for the gauzier fabrics.
I'm looking at getting a new SSC now that she's a bit bigger. I've tried RS in the past, but they just weren't for me. For anyone that would like to get into babywearing I'd definitely recommend looking into a lending library.

I just wanted to let you ladies know that I won't update the front page unless it's posted here in this thread. I know that there are several ladies that have had their LO's but have yet to update, but I would feel weird updating without them announcing here.

Really looking forward to more May babies :)


----------



## bakerh518

Sounds like a good plan to me! :hugs: Its up to everyone when they update :hugs: 

for a ssc we have the ergo and a kinderpack, we loved the ergo when samuel was younger and really until he turned about 18months, but he is such a long torso baby and so is my husband that we went with a plus kinderpack (toddler) to give him extra room, and it was SUCH a good choice! I highly recommend them!


Ganton: we are hoping to use the birthing pool as well, but it might not be an option as at the hospital we will be at with VBACs they have to be able to hear the baby... So if the external monitor won't give a good read in the pool its not an option :grr: But its good to know what the temp will be like!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Busy, I just saw your ticker. :( I'm so sorry you've had another loss. :hugs:

You ladies just reminded me that I need to get my woven wrap back from a lady I lent it to while I was pregnant.

So excited to see more birth announcements! :flower:


----------



## sugargully

Busy, I'm sorry for your loss. 

Thanks for recommending the carrier lending library. I keep forgetting to look into that.


----------



## bakerh518

Oh busy! How awful of me not to even see that :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Thank you all very much, I've not wanted to bring the thread down anymore than I already have. :hugs:

I have looked into the Kinder packs, a friend put me on to them, but they are much harder to get and seem to take a long time to ship out. :(
I'm thinking of getting one of the ones that are a wrap/tie. I think Kokadi and Lenny Lamb both make something like that now. If your baby is happy to be worn it will really save your butt. I'm not sure how I would have done the shopping or cooking without it.


----------



## ja14

I purchased a Sukura bloom RS off of a used Facebook group. Hoping I love it. It's made from a linen material, which is supposed to be cooler, so hopefully it will be okay during the summer. After he gets bigger, I plan on using the ergo.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Oh Busy :( love and hugs for you in this difficult time.

No baby here yet. Its 10am, all night i had to shuffle to the bathroom to pee because baby felt so low I could barely walk. Woke this morning feeling like hell just so gross and nauseated. Peanut bar from my bedside drawer for breakfast so I didnt have to get up, now trying not to throw it up. Cant even sit up. Days like this I cant wait to go into labour!


----------



## Em260

Busy - big :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. You don't have to worry about "bringing the thread down" we're here to support each other, through good times and bad. 

Has anyone used a solly baby wrap? I've seen rave reviews about it all over instagram but sometimes it's hard to tell if those reviews are sponsored or not. We used a K'tan with my DD and then the ergo once she was bigger, but I like the idea of being able to adjust a wrap style carrier since you can't really do that with the K'tan. The only thing is the K'tan was so easy to put on. I feel clumsy when I use a wrap. Maybe I just need more practice


----------



## ja14

Em- I've heard great things about the solly! I almost bought one, and then decided on the ring sling because I'm a little intimidated with the wrap.


----------



## bakerh518

busy :hugs: :hugs: 

I was able to score a kinderpack the first time i tried, but i have definitely heard they are hard to get, mine came in a week, so maybe i just got lucky! :shrug: The ties are awesome too and I've heard great things about the lenny lamb! We definitely wouldn't have survived without baby wearing! 

ja i haven't heard of that one! But I'm sure you'll love it! 

Flossie thats how i was the day before i went into labor! i hope your little one is just around the corner! :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Ooh Flossie sounds like you may be close. Like baker I had those same sort of symptoms before going into labor.

Em I have also heard great things about Solly Baby, but don't have any personal experience with their products. My first wrap was a Boba and it is still love. 

Are any of you ladies trying anything to bring on labour? I think I've heard of eating figs, pineapple, and of course spicy foods. Also evening primrose and red raspberry leaf tea. 
I drank the tea from 38 weeks on with J and I'm not sure if it was due to the tea, but I did have an 'easier' time labouring with her ( unmedicated, vaginal birth, no tearing). Oh and I swear by spinning babies.


----------



## ja14

Busy- I bought pineapple, but really just because I wanted some :haha: I don't see how it could help at all. I've been using my yoga ball here and there, and it causing my Braxton hicks to start up, but then that's all. I've also used my breast pump a couple times, but absolutely nothing comes from that other than making me feel silly afterwards. 

I've been taking red raspberry leaf capsules since 34-35 weeks, but from what I've read it doesn't induce labor, just makes labor easier. 

Since I've spent the week home from work, I've physically felt great, which makes me think labor is no where near. Getting a little discouraged! I know I still have 5 days until my due date, but I can see myself easily going over that. 

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, and I'm going to ask what the policy in induction is. I'd like to mentally prepare myself just in case. I know last time she made a comment about making it to 42 weeks, as much as I don't want an induction waiting that long kind of scares me.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Oh wow do you think? That would be great lol!

Busy I've started the raspberry leaf tea yesterday and have been sitting on a gym ball a couple of hours every night, that's about it.


----------



## busytulip

Yeah Ja, the RRLT is supposed to be great for uterine tone.

Bouncing on the exercise ball always made me feel silly :haha:


----------



## Em260

Busy - I'm actively trying to avoid anything that would cause me to go into labor before my scheduled csection on May 19th lol. I'm anxious to meet my baby but I still feel like I'm not ready and need these last two weeks to prepare. But yum pineapple sounds so good right now! 

Flossie - those signs do sound promising!

Ja - hopefully you won't have to wait until 42 weeks. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## bakerh518

Lots of pineapple here but same as you it just looked yummy lol

I need to get some rrlt, I keep forgetting! I love Snapple red raspberry tea but that's not quite the same :blush:

And my yoga ball and I are inseparable as it makes my hip 10000x better! Although dh always makes fun of me! :haha:


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi ladies....was a bit busy and too lazy to catch up...
Busytulip am sorry for your loss..sending hugs and healing prayers your way.
AFM after having a down day a couple of days ago, feeling insecure and scared, had a nice conversation with my husband, prayed, did my affirmations, then yesterday the midwife came and everything was good and wonderful. Went for a walk in the forest, such a beatiful place, layed down on the grass, it was very relaxing. Last night I had some period type cramps for just a few minutes and then they went away. Well guess what? this morning i started to loose (TMI) some brownish-light red blood, so hopefully is the start of something!!! Am super excited but pretty calm, am going to vaccuum now and clean a little. No contractions yet. told my midwife and she told me to let her know if the blood turns bright red but i just checked and there was nothing coming out yet. Anyone had this experience? When am I suppossed to have contractions?


----------



## bakerh518

So excited for you esperanza2015!! I hope today is the day!! Sounds like you are prepared both your body and mind! :hugs: (no experience on the bleeding as I went straight to contractions with my first bit sounds like they can't be far off!)


----------



## busytulip

Good luck Esperanto, hope this is the start of things.


----------



## TTDuck

I eat pineapple all the time but I've been told that there's a chemical in the core that helps soften the cervix. So I might not cut the core out anymore! 
Had a little baby shower last night and got a double stroller and a little rocker seat. Also had my last day at work! So glad I can stay home and wear yoga pants now! &#128518;


----------



## drjo718

I missed some birth announcements, congrats to you ladies!

Afm, I was readmitted to the hospital for 3 days due to postpartum toxicity and a blood pressure of 192/126. And because my body has been sick, I haven't been able to produce enough milk for Nora, so we've been struggling and having to supplement along with breastfeeding and pumping at least every 3 hours. Sometime soon I'll try to update with a brief version of my labor story. Good luck to everyone on labor watch!


----------



## busytulip

Sorry to hear that you've been so ill drjo. I pray that you are on the mend and recover quickly. I'm looking forward to your birth story whenever you can manage it.


----------



## ja14

Hope everything is going well for you, esperanza! Can't wait to hear more. 

Just got home from my midwife appointment. I waited in the room for 40+ minutes, so it didn't start out too great. I've been the same weight the last three weeks, so I'm happy I'm not still packing on the pounds :haha: I saw a new midwife this time, she was okay. She talked to me about things I should call about, which were the obvious things like lack of fetal movement or leaking waters. Then she was telling me about how at 41 weeks they start doing NST and would do another a few days later. I asked if I had to be induced how would they work and I also asked if I could choose to be induced at 41 weeks rather than wait until 42. She explained that when they do the NST they will also do a cervical check. if cervix is unfavorable, I'll go to the hospital the night before planned induction for cervix ripening, but if it is favorable and there's dilation I'll just go the morning of and start pitocin. She said at 41 weeks if I ask to be induced they will, and usually if I'm already 3 or 4 cm dialated they will just send me over to the hospital then. But she also said at 41 weeks for an induction they like to have you in the books, as in have it scheduled, so I guess it varies? ... im supposed to have an appointment every 7-10 days, and when talking about rescheduling she was trying figure out if we did it on the later end we could make where I could just have one appointment for a check up & the NST verses having two. Since I won't be 41 weeks in 10 days she was like well I guess we will have to just do two appointments then. So I said so I'll come again next Friday? And she said yes in 7-10 days. 
Well, I go up front to reschedule and the lady schedules me for the 17th, which is 11 days. At that point I'll be 1 day shy of 41 weeks. So I'm assuming they will also do the NST that day. Since I know I'm already dialated I'm hoping I will be a 3-4 by then and they just send me over, but I know that's best case scenario with that. I imagine they would just schedule it out. 
A couple days before the appointment I'm going to call and make sure they are doing the NST during that appointment as well. Hopefully I don't even make it until then!

Also wanted to mention that the 17th is our wedding anniversary. :) so if they do send us over then, he could be born that day! Probably unlikely though.


----------



## bakerh518

TTDUCK that is definitely something to celebrate!! And woohoo for baby supplies!! :happydance: happy full term!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Esperanza, with my daughter, I had a little bloody show after I started having contractions, with my DS1, I had some bloody show a day before I went into labor, and with my DS2, I had a tiny spot of blood two days before I went into labor. So I bet it will be soon for you!

Drjo, sorry to hear you had pre-e problems after Nora was born. :( I have two friends that had that happen to them, too. I hope you're feeling better now, and hopefully you can get breastfeeding re-established. :hugs:


----------



## TTDuck

Drjo hope things get better soon!


----------



## Esperanza2015

Drjo:flower: hoping you everything gets better for you soon! Glad that little Nora is doing ok.
Ja: good to know about the procedures of induction but maybe you wont need it...time will tell.
Thank u for the info Spiffy:hugs: really hoping that's my case. Nothing to report at the moment. Spotting has stopped now and besides BH not much going on.
Let's see what this weekend brings...hopefully a baby girl:cloud9:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Still pregnant over here... Can barely walk with the pain in my back/pelvis/hip and my boobs are on fire and leaking so really hoping for not much longer, for the sake of my poor hubby who has to live with how fed up and cranky I am!

Hope things get better for you soon drjo!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Very quiet in here... Is everyone off having babies?


----------



## busytulip

I was thinking the same, but then I remembered it could just be since we are near the weekend. It seems to go quiet then too. I'm hoping it's more babies. :D


----------



## pinkpassion

Still here, just waiting lol


----------



## NZKiwi

Yup, nothing much to report here except swollen ankles and sore hips!


----------



## bakerh518

No babies here :haha: just off for a Mother's Day weekend! 

And my sciatic nerve is SO painful! Having trouble walking at all! :cry:

Happy Mother's Day! (Or to be!!) :flower:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Well after days of backache, I've just lost my plug and am crampy as hell... Things are getting serious lol!
I am getting seriously scared though hahaha


----------



## busytulip

Eek exciting :wohoo: Hope things happen quickly and safely


----------



## pinkpassion

:yipee: I can't wait for an update.

Contractions just started again out of nowhere. Back ache and been having diarrhea off and on all day with several episodes just happening. I just want to know if it's going to do anything lol


----------



## Em260

Happy Mother's Day everyone! 

Drjo - sorry you have been unwell. I hope you're feeling better :hugs: 

Esperenza - sounds like things are moving along for you! So exciting!

Ja - that would pretty cool if baby was born on your anniversary! 

TTDuck - congrats on maternity leave yay!

Pink - ooh maybe you are getting close!!


AFM - I had such a great Mother's Day with my DH and DD today. I got a little teary thinking about how this is our last Mother's Day with DD as an only child. I just hope I can manage to give her enough attention now that I will have two children. I have my last growth scan tomorrow afternoon. I can't wait to see how big they estimate this baby will be. He has consistently measured 3 weeks ahead at every previous scan :wacko: I've pretty much finished all of the baby prep, got everything washed and set up, hospital bag packed and ready to go, and now just waiting on him to arrive.


----------



## NZKiwi

Exciting Flossie, good luck! 

Pink I hope things get moving for you! Some good signs you have there.

I washed all of babies clothes this weekend and pumped up my birthing ball. I just tried some raspberry leaf tea and blergh I don't like it and I'm not torturing myself by forcing it down either!


----------



## pinkpassion

Contractions 5 minutes apart lasting 2-3 minutes how can that be?! They are getting more intense. Been in tub for 30 minutes and at first was manageable but getting worse now!


----------



## busytulip

Maybe you'll have your Mother's Day baby after all pink ;)


----------



## ja14

I really thought I posted earlier telling everyone happy mother's day! Must not have hit submit :( Hope everyone had a great day!

Flossie & Pink- I hope tonight is your night! It's time for more babies in this thread :)

NZkiwi- I purchased RRLT, knowing I don't like tea, but really wanted to try to drink it. Well, I chickened out and the box is still unopened in my pantry. Told DH to drink it lol. I did buy the capsules though and have been using them for weeks. 

Em- I'm really hoping he comes before our anniversary though! 

My braxton hicks seemed stronger today, and I've also been experiencing random cramping but it's been very light. Makes me feel like I'm progressing toward something, but who knows when it will actually happen. Every time I wake up to pee, I'm wishing to myself that my water will break when I stand :haha: 

As for a cervix update, it's actually really hard to tell if there's been a change. At least with dilation, I can't tell if it's any different. Cervix does seem very thin to me though.

I've continued to use my yoga ball, walk more, and dtd with husband at least every other day. I tried using my breast pump again a couple days ago, but don't plan on doing that again. I've heard so many success stories, but didn't seem to effect me at all.


----------



## Esperanza2015

Baby Clarissa was born on Sat May 7 weighing 4.025 kilo, 54 cm. 
the best Mothers Day ever. She is perfect. We are so n love. we are still at the hospital. Will post the whole story when we are discharged.
Blessings to everyone


----------



## Esperanza2015

am wrting from my phone hope i can post the pic
 



Attached Files:







20160509_082904.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Esperanza, she's beautiful!


----------



## TTDuck

Congrats esperanza! 

Good luck Flossie and pink!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Esperanza! She's gorgeous! :flower:

Flossie and Pink, I hope your signs mean labor is near! :thumbup:


----------



## NZKiwi

Oh Esperanza she is beautiful, congratulations!!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Congratulations Esperanza! Shes divine!

Im still at home, still pregnant, still irregular latent stage... Ughhhh


----------



## ja14

Congrats Esperanza, she's beautiful!

i'm having a bit of a panic. From 12 pm to almost 5 pm I was visiting with a friend today. After I was leaving, I realized I haven't noticed him moving. I was busy talking the whole the whole time, so I could have just been distracted. I was drinking caffeine though, so I feel like he should have been really active and if he had been I would have noticed.
When I was realizing this, his foot was protruding a little and I was pushing against it, he didn't really react to it. I've felt 2 or 3 movements in the span of 30ish minutes. They were very light movements as well, would not have felt them if I hadn't been pushing against him in my belly. If they are super light movements, do they still count? Plan on calling the midwives at the hour mark, just giving him the change to prove me wrong right now. Drinking ice water hoping that will help!


----------



## TTDuck

Ja hope everything is ok! &#128543;


----------



## ja14

He was moving like crazy for hours last night though, so it seems weird to have the complete opposite today.
I'm having braxton hicks right now, so that makes it even harder to tell if there's movement. 
I don't want to stress myself out, because regardless that won't be good for him!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Ja maybe he wore himself out yesterday and is resting today? My boy went nuts all night last night and today not a peep. Always worth getting checked if youre anxious, in my experience the best way to get them moving is to go in for a checkup lol!


----------



## ja14

I called and talked to someone, I had felt 5 movements and it had been about an hour and a half. She thought that was great. Told me to do things I'm already doing like lay on my left side and eat something sugary and told me to pay attention in the next couple hours and said I could call back later.

It's been a little longer now, and I've still only felt the 5 movements. I feel really uneasy about it, which I think is causing my blood pressure to rise. I don't have anything to check it will, but I know how I get with anxiety! I'm flushed red and a little shaky. 
I'll have to wait almost an hour for my husband to get home from work too, so I think I've already decided we will be going into tonight. I was giving it a little more time to feel movement before calling back, but I've also been getting my last minute things for my hospital bag ready.


----------



## busytulip

Ja it never hurts to go in luv. When in doubt get checked out. Honestly I'd hate to have any regrets. Praying all is well with him.

Aww pink and flossie :hugs: Sorry you're both still waiting


----------



## ja14

I called back after it had been a total of two hours, had probably only felt 1 movement in that hour. I talked to a different midwife that time she actually seemed to care. Luckily she will be the one to meet me at the hospital. On our way there! I've felt two good movements on the way so once they hook me up to a monitor he'll probably be moving like crazy haha, but it will be a huge stress reliever for me to know everything is okay!


----------



## NZKiwi

I would be anxious too ja, glad you are going in. Im sure all is well but best to get checked out


----------



## Em260

Esperenza - congratulations!!! She is beautiful!

Ja - it's always better to get checked out. Better safe than sorry. Glad you're feeling movement now!

afm - I had my last growth scan today. They are estimating my baby is 9lb2oz right now! However, my OB said these scans can be off by about a 1lb this late in pregnancy. At least this explains why I feel so enormous! With my DD she was measuring 8lbs at this last scan and she was born a week later 7lbs 14oz. So I'm assuming this little guy might actually be 9lb in a week and a half. 

The baby has been breech but he has moved into a transverse position so he is lying across my body. My OB said if he is still in this position she may have to do a classical cesarean incision where she will make a cut vertically. This can cause a lot more complications so I'm planning to try some techniques this week to get him to turn into a head down position. If anyone has tips on getting babies to turn please share!


----------



## busytulip

Em definitely check out spinning babies website.

Thinking of you ja


----------



## sugargully

Congratulations Esperanza! She's muy bonita!

Ja I'm thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. 

Em my sister had that style of c-section with my 2 yr old nephew. She was actually cut twice because the doctor didn't realize the horizontal cut was made on top of a fibroid and he couldn't reach the baby that way. All that to say, she recovered well from it with no complications.


----------



## ja14

They monitored him and he looked fine. I was 2cm & 80 % effaced. Having contractions every 4 or 5 minutes, but just what seems like BH. I was given the option of inducing now or coming back in a few days. She said he looked fine now but if I was worried earlier and just had a feeling sometimes you have to go with motherly instinct. Deciding since cervix is favorable and we were here and prepared to induce tonight! The plan was to start with cytotec, but my contractions were coming every couple minutes. Said probably from being dehydrated so I'm getting fluids to see if they will come less. If that works I will start cytotec, if not I'll have to either do foley bulb or see if I've progressed any to start pitocin.


----------



## busytulip

Good luck ja


----------



## NZKiwi

Good luck with your induction ja


----------



## ja14

Update- fluids helped a little but I was still having contractions too frequently to get cytotec. Options were try foley bulb first or go straight to pitocin. Decided to Try foley bulb. Had a good amount of bleeding when they first put it in, but they tried again in a different position and it seemed fine after that. Had it in maybe 5-10 minutes and I thought I felt it moving down and mentioned it to my husband. Another 15 maybe 29 minutes nurse came in to readjust the tension, and the whole thing came right out! Decided to let me try to rest until 1:45 am, which would have been two hours after inserting it, before checking me again. Haven't been able to rest at all because I'm wide awake!


----------



## Em260

busy - thank you! I just read through that website. Will have to give some of those positions a try. 

Sugar - thank you! It's nice to hear a positive story because my OB had to run through all of the possible complications with me and they were all a little scary. 

Ja - Good luck! So exciting! I couldn't sleep when I had my induction either. They said to get some rest and I was wide awake all night. Hope things progress quickly and wishing you a smooth and easy delivery!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ooo good luck ja!!!


----------



## bakerh518

Ja good luck!! Hope your lo will be here soon!!

Esperenza Congratulations!!! What a beautiful Mother's Day gift :cloud9:

Em definitely second spinningbabies!! Lots of moving and fluids! My acupuncturist suggested warm over cold :shrug: to help a breech/transverse baby

Feeling very pregnant over here!! Can't wait to meet this little one! We had a great mothers day weekend going to Boston although I am having intense sciatic pain/pressure that is making walking very painful! So waking around Boston wasn't idea... But we still had fun!


----------



## sugargully

Yay Ja! Baby will be here so soon. Good luck hun.


----------



## pinkpassion

Just had my weekly appointment. I left feeling defeated. My c-section date was moved to this Friday (yes, 3 days from now). And it's Friday the 13th!! I'm not "devastated" but pretty upset. I know all that matters in she's here healthy and safe. And I'll be thankful for that for sure. But I've spent the last several months working my butt off to prepare for this vbac and now, well now it's a dashed dream. I'm still not dilated and only about 25% effaced. She said the head is no where near being engaged and her heart rate worried her a bit (140's with sudden dips but it came back up quickly) so she's ready to just get her out. I had a meltdown in the office and then on the way home. She will give me a sweep on Thursday morning 24 hours before the surgery to give me one last chance but it's not looking hopeful. I desperately pleaded for a foley bulb induction with arom and possibly low dose pit. She really got heart to heart with me and point blank said it's not a good idea. With all my body has been through, all the d&c's, the emergency c-section, my losses, that I need to just trust her that this is better for both of us at this point. I do trust her and I would never risk my baby's life after all we've been through and everything.. I'm so thankful just to carry a baby again and that I'm going to meet her in 3 short days but I thought I had 13 more days and I'm terrified. I just need to wrap my head around it and I'll be ok. Ladies please pray that if it's meant to happen vaginally that my sweep will work or I'll magically go into labor in the next few Das!
Please send me encouragement I just really need it!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pink, I hope you get your VBAC, but ultimately, a safe delivery is what matters most, as you've said. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way. :hugs:

Ja, can't wait to hear your good news! Hope it all goes smoothly. :flower:

Em, when my baby flipped transverse, my OB had me go empty my bladder, and that made enough room for him to drop head down again. So after that experience, I tried to make sure I kept my bladder as empty as possible so he wouldn't flip back. I hope your little one decides to get into a good position!

Sending labor dust to the rest of you ladies still waiting! :dust:


----------



## TTDuck

Ja hope the induction goes well! 
Pink so sorry that the VBAC isn't looking hopeful &#128543;

I had my check up today and have progressed a little to 2cm. I didn't ask about effacement but baby is still high so the PA thinks I still have a little time.


----------



## bakerh518

Pink; my best advice to get yourself into labor is the pressure point between your thumb and palm squeeze it a few times an hour, bounce bounce bounce on a yoga ball, get your fluids up and walk! 

Envision yourself going into labor, I know a csection might still be in your future but for me with my son it was extremely important to me to go into labor, which I did even with him being breech! I'll be praying for a safe delivery also! I can understand exactly where your at emtotionally hoping for a vbac myself :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

I've literally tried it all!!! The pressure points in hands and legs/feet. Acupuncture, accupressure with deep massage (another go tomorrow), sex every night mostly really rough lol, walking 2-4 miles a day, mowing the yard push mower, scrubbing floors on hands and knees, calm meditation, talking to baby to come out, pineapple core, nipple stimulation manually and breast pump, orgasm, yoga ball all day long, up/down steep hills, stairs, and even relaxation and clary sage oil. Nothing is working.. I'm going for a last ditch effort tomorrow for accupressure and deep massage, pedicure and manicure, Thursday having a sweep done. Seriously considering castor oil after sweep. Then will eat eggplant parmesan for dinner and relax in the jacuzzi Tub with clary sage. I have just resigned myself that none of this will work so I can release any expectations and realize I'm ending up with a c-section Friday!!!


----------



## Em260

Thanks for all of the tips on trying to get this baby to turn! I have a little over a week until my csection so hopefully he will cooperate! 

Pink - I'm so sorry I know you really want a vbac :hugs:. Keeping fingers crossed that the sweep will help you go into labor on your own. It sounds like you really have tried every method possible to get labor going so you really have given it your all. Even though you know once you hold your baby girl you won't care how she got here it's normal to be upset at this change of plans :hugs:


----------



## bakerh518

Pink maybe you need some real deep meditation relaxation, really think about anything that might be holding you back, your mind is a very strong thing. I hope no matter which way you go, you can find peace with the situation! :hugs:


----------



## ja14

Seems like a lot of updates from you all today, I'll have to go back later and read through. Just wanted to drop in and say Bennett arrived at 4:10 pm today. 6 lbs, 14 ounces. 19 inches long!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Em260

Congratulations, Ja!!! He is absolutely perfect!


----------



## sugargully

Pink my heart aches for you. I know you will be snuggling a healthy baby whether it's in 3 days or 13 days.


----------



## sugargully

Congratulations Ja! He's so handsome!


----------



## bakerh518

Ja so happy for you! Congratulations!! He is just lovely!


----------



## NZKiwi

Congratulations ja, what an adorable little boy. 

Pink I really hope that you go into natural labor


----------



## pinkpassion

O ja he's so handsome and weighs/height exactly what my dd1 did :)


----------



## ja14

Thank you so much everyone! I am so happy with my experience and still feel wonderful. I joked to my husband he was going to have to make some more money because I could do this 5 more times :haha: he didn't find it as funny. 
I'm so in love, he has been perfect!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Congrats ja, hes divine!

Im headed in to see my OB in an hour. Tomorrow will mark a week of irregular contractions coupled with back pain, had show on Monday morning and a small gush Monday night, now midday Wednesday with weird irregular leaking all along and no progression. Would just love to know what is going on! They dont like doing cervical checks here before 41wks but I'm hoping she checks everything anyway. Fingers crossed, Im so bored with laying around unable to do anything!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja, he's a handsome little guy, congrats! :flower: And as for your comment to DH, you never know. My DH has either gotten a raise or promotion with every kid that we've had. He hadn't gotten a pay increase with this new baby, so we were starting to think maybe it wouldn't happen this time, but then lo and behold; he got a raise today! So I keep joking that we need to have more kids so we can make more money! :haha:

Flossie, good luck!


----------



## busytulip

Oh my goodness ja he is perfection, bright eyed already

Good luck Flossie. Do you think you've had a slow leak of your waters?

Spiffy that's funny

Pink I'm praying that E makes a safe entrance into this world and that whatever way you deliver her you have a beautiful experience.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

So I was very happy with my appointment, I am thinned out and dialated to 2cm already. She did an ultrasound because he doesnt appear to have grown in the past week. She is a little concerned his fluid levels are low, theyre adequate for now but she gave me a sweep to try and move things along (yay!). If I dont go into labour by Friday 9am I am booked in for a growth scan and we will talk induction Monday morning depending on the results. Now that the end is in sight I am a bit scared haha! Oh, and my husband nearly passed out during the sweep and I had to vacate the bed so he could lie down hahaha oh dear.. This man is an ex cop and now fireman may have seen all kinds of trauma but he apparently can't handle seeing his wife in discomfort hahaha uh oh!
Oh and she confirmed no slow leak :)


----------



## NZKiwi

Oh man Flossie I wonder how your dh will handle labour then! Glad there is no slow leak and you were happy with your appointment

Spiffy, wow that's amazing that your dh gets promotions/payrises every baby!!

AFM I had a mw appointment, baby is 3/5 engaged and when she was trying to feel his position I had a contraction and she was like how often are you having those? She seemed a bit excited but I said it's been happening off and on nothing regular, so although it hurt I think its still just pre labor.


----------



## bakerh518

Pink don't remember if I mentioned it or not but my chiropractor told me to eat Chinese food when trying to induce labor! He said it is very high in estrogen which is the first of the hormones that spikes during labor! :hugs:

So exciting everyone is labor watching and such!! :happydance:


----------



## sugargully

Oh wow! I'm sorry for your DH Flossie. What happens during a sweep? 

NWZ glad to hear baby is progressing down. 

Afm: I had my appt this morning. Baby' s heart rate is good(140s). I gained 2lbs and my blood pressure is 112/64. My cervix has moved just a little to center position. The doctors hoping it will go anterior by next week. He said its soft but still there's no dialation. I think it's time to do some labor inducing ideas. I don't want to be the last one pregnant in June!


----------



## bakerh518

Feeling pretty crampy this morning! Sciatica seems to be a little better wonder if that means the baby is moving further down! :shrug:


----------



## ja14

Just wanted to post a small update & say we are headed home! Could have went home yesterday evening but decided to hold off til morning. Things have been great. I'm very excited to finish typing up my birth story! Even prior to pregnancy I had a lot of interest in childbirth and had imagined what my birth experience would be like. Even though a few things could have went "better", I never imagined it would have been this great! :)


----------



## sugargully

Ja I can't wait to read your birth story! It's like you've dropped a little teaser for us!


----------



## bakerh518

It's gotten so quiet on here!! Is everyone off having babies?!


----------



## sugargully

Ugh! No baby over here yet!


----------



## NZKiwi

Not me lol


----------



## bakerh518

We found out today we have a sunny side up baby! :hissy: So it at least explains my insane sciatic! :hissy:


----------



## TTDuck

Baker my first was sunny side up so the back labor was fun... My DH asked me if I remember what contractions felt like and all I really remember was the back pain &#128553;


----------



## bakerh518

Oh dear :cry: I'm so not looking forward to that! But hopefully we will still get the vbac!!


----------



## TTDuck

My DH just rubbed my lower back with counter pressure through each contraction. I also didn't have any drugs so it may not matter for you if you're planning an epidural &#128516; luckily my dd turned while u was pushing so she eventually ended up in the right position &#128540;


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Our beautiful little boy joined the world this morning, 7lb 4oz, 51cm long and healthy as can be. Pic and name to come after we settle and announce to family :) it was a long labour but he was a superstar the whole way through, never skipped a beat!


----------



## NZKiwi

Congratulations Flossie!!!!


----------



## ja14

Congrats, Flossie! Happy to see another baby here. 

Things have been going well here, just getting used to everything. We were having some bf frustrations, but my milk came on a couple feedings ago & things have been going well!

Surprised that I've also felt motivated and happy about doing light housework.


----------



## pinkpassion

All is well, I'll write a huge post soon!!! Been having a hard time with vomiting and then they gave me Phenergan iv and I've been in and out all day hallucinating and such.. 
So she is beautiful and healthy, born at 8:13am 7#5oz and 19" long!!!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1463182289889.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2









PhotoGrid_1463182423850.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Em260

Flossie - Congratulations!! Can't wait to see a pic and hear his name!

Pink - Congratulations!! She is gorgeous! Sorry to hear about the vomiting. I had the same problem after my csection because they gave me morphine. I switched to tramadol and it was much easier for me to tolerate. 

Baker - hopefully baby will flip back. I've read it can happen even right at the end of labor. At least now you know why you're having such bad pain! 

Ja - glad to hear you are doing well. Breastfeeding is so challenging at first. Hang in there, get support from a lactation consultant if needed, and know that it does get easier. It's a learning process for both mom and baby.


----------



## bakerh518

Flossie: congratulations!!! Can't wait to see your beautiful boy!

Pink: Congratulations!! She is so lovely! 

Ja; breastfeeding is definitely a learning game! Take advantage of the lc as they are great! I'm sure you'll get the hang of it in no time! 


Afm laid in a "Turing position " last night and holy moly the baby did some painful things, still don't think the baby is flipped but at least there was movement!


----------



## TTDuck

Congrats Flossie and pink!


----------



## NZKiwi

Congratulations pink!!!


----------



## sugargully

Congratulations Flossie and Pink!


----------



## cookielucylou

I have a little girl&#10084;
She was born on the 5th, after a roughly 7 and a half minute labour where daddy had to deliver her himself as it all happened so quickly.


----------



## bakerh518

cookielucylou: how amazing!!! Congratulations :pink: 


Waiting for our little yellow baby!! Samuel says 5 days! :haha:


----------



## NZKiwi

Wow cookie congrats and that is a super fast labor! Sounds quite dramatic!


----------



## Em260

Cookie - wow that is amazing! Congratulations!

Baker - that would be cool if Samuel is right our babies would be born on the same day!

AFM - I'm scheduled for my c-section this Thursday at 10am. I'm hoping my baby will have turned by then to either regular breech or head down so that I can have a normal horizontal csection incision instead of the classic vertical incision which comes with more complications. He is transverse right now and sunny side up. I've been working on getting him to move and I thought I felt him doing some acrobatics today so I'll find out on Tuesday if it worked. Fingers crossed! DH and I have been finishing up the last few things on our list to get done before Thursday. I just need to wash the baby bottles, my breast pump parts, and the baby's going home outfit and I'm all set. 

What outfit are you all bringing your baby home in? DH thinks it's weird that I have a special outfit picked out lol. I had one for my DD too that I put away as a keepsake for her.


----------



## bakerh518

Em, i bought a special outfit one boy one girl for coming home! Definitely a momma thing... my dh thinks it was funny as well! :haha: 

I hope your little one decides to cooperate! Im sure your already doing lots of crawling, and yoga ball hip circles! i did read today about someone getting their baby into a better position by putting music on their tailbone b/c their baby was sunny side up... so maybe that would help you?


----------



## drjo718

Em- I brought my little one home in the same outfit my mom brought me home from the hospital in as a newborn. &#9825; good luck this week!


----------



## NZKiwi

Good luck em, I hope baby turns, and how exciting that you are meeting your lo so soon!!!!

I have two outfits for baby depending on his size, one in newborn and one 0-3 months, I like your idea em of using it as a keep sake for him

Drjo that's adorable and such a sweet tradition!!!

AFM my birthing pool and accessories got delivered, my just in case hospital bag is packed, now it's really just a waiting game, been getting braxton Hicks and feeling more pressure but that's it


----------



## TTDuck

Quick update. Water broke and am now at the hospital. Was dilated to 3.5, 70% effaced. Having regular contractions that are just a little uncomfortable.


----------



## mrsmax

pinkpassion said:


> All is well, I'll write a huge post soon!!! Been having a hard time with vomiting and then they gave me Phenergan iv and I've been in and out all day hallucinating and such..
> So she is beautiful and healthy, born at 8:13am 7#5oz and 19" long!!!

Popping in to see if any of lovely may momma's have had their babies. Congratulations Pinknshebis gorgeous!!! So pleased for you xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Em260

TTDuck - yay good luck!! Wishing a smooth and speedy delivery for you! 

Baker - thanks for the tips I will definitely give that a try. I keep forgetting that you are team yellow! So exciting!

Drjo - that is so sweet! I would love to have what I wore home from the hospital to put the baby in. Hope you're feeling well.

NZKiwi - isn't it a great feeling to have everything done and just be waiting for baby? We're so close!


----------



## bakerh518

Drjo that is so sweet, :cloud9:

NZK: awesome you have everything ready to go!! Won't be long now! I definitely have noticed an increase in bh and pressure as well!

TTDUCK I hope you are progressing well and you lo will be here soon!! :happydance:

Afm we thought maybe last night was the night as I had just an over all sickly/movement feeling but nothing! :shrug: hopefully it was baby getting into a better position! Laundry & yoga ball bouncing today :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Pink, Flossie, and Cookie! :happydance:

TTDuck, I hope labor is progressing and you meet your little one soon!

Em and Baker, I hope your babies get into better positons! :hugs:

As for me, Levi is 2.5 weeks old now, and doing great. He still sleeps a lot, and loves to be held whenever he's awake, which can be tricky with my other kids!
 



Attached Files:







AdobePhotoshopExpress_78d0047fe5ff4ab29935de426488daa3.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NZKiwi

Awww hello little Levi! He looks so snuggly!

Good luck ttduck! Look forward to an update


----------



## TTDuck

Bridgit arrived at 6:30 this morning. She was 7lb 15oz and 20". Her big sister came to meet her and was a bit overwhelmed by everything but was talking about it later after she left the hospital! The active part of labor was only about 2 hours and my DH came close to passing out :haha: she's sleeping lots so I'm working on catching up in zzs!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bakerh518

TTDUCK congratulations!! She is lovely!! :cloud9: definitely catch those zzz!

Levi is just so cute!! Can't believe he's over two weeks! :shock:


----------



## sugargully

TTDUCK and Cookie congratulations!! Over the moon for you both!

Spiffy Levi looks like he loves snuggling his mama!

Afm: feeling nausea at least once a day. And feeling a lot more low pressure. Sometimes I can feel baby near my pubic bone when I put my hand in that area. I think the doctor will definately say there's been some progress on Thursday if we make it that far.


----------



## ja14

The babies are coming fast now! :D 

My LO will be 1 week old tomorrow- Crazy!

Not sure if I mentioned the breastfeeding issues here, but I think he's wasn't really getting anything. I made the decision to pump yesterday morning and start feeding him bottles. Glad I did, because when we weighed him today at his appt, he's lost nearly a pound. :(
I'm continuing to give him bottles, to make sure he eats, but I'm also working with him at the breast too. Now that they aren't engorged, he actually seems to be doing better. 
Now my concern is my supply. Hoping it increases soon.


----------



## drjo718

Ja, I also have breastfeeding issues. First my LO had a tongue tie, which we fixed at the hospital. She was 7lb5oz at birth, and then didn't pass any stool for 4 days. I called the peds office twice with concern and was wrongly told it was fine. When I was readmitted to the hospital the following Monday we weighed her, and she was down to 6lb1oz, a 20% loss. I started supplementing her with formula at the breast via a feeding system, and she was up to 7lb1oz at her 2 week appointment. I did a weighed feeding last week and still have to supplement bc I just can't produce enough. I'm taking fenugreek to increase my supply, and am going to try lactation cookies. I also pump after daytime feedings and hand express to try to stimulate production. If you have any suggestions or find something that works for you, please share!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja and Drjo, I've been feeding Levi formula from the get-go because I have productions issues, and I don't want to put myself through that torture again, just to end up feeding formula anyway. :( He was 6lbs 10oz at birth, and at his 2 week appointment he was up to 6lbs 15oz, so even though I felt some guilt for not breastfeeding, at this point, I'm just glad he's actually getting as much food as he wants. Breastfeeding is so much harder than people make it out to be. :hugs:


----------



## bakerh518

We welcomed William James this morning! First contraction was at 1:38am, we got to the hospital around 6am and I was 5 dilated, at 8:12 I started pushing and 8:33 he was here!! :happydance:
https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j351/baker_h/6698F52C-CF02-4D8C-84BB-4ECB49F4C9B6.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Baker! He's adorable! And look at all that hair! :flower: Were you and DH surprised that it was another boy?


----------



## ja14

bakerh518- He's a cutie! Congratulations!

Breastfeeding is defiantly the hardest part! I was prepared for labor, delivery, and recovery to be hard so it actually seemed easy after it was all said and done. Wasn't really expecting breastfeeding to be hard though, because I feel like I "know" a lot. Knowing it and doing it is not the same though. :/
Another surprisingly hard thing is the fact that he sleeps through the night! I would have never imagined that would be a problem :haha: So today and yesterday he missed we missed out on a feeding/pumping session, because I didn't wake up from my phone alarm. 
Also, my husband offered to wash my pump parts last night, and ripped one of the valves, so I can only single pump until my replacements come in in two days. So it takes twice the time day. Stressful! 

I defiantly don't feel like giving up, but it is frustrating.


----------



## NZKiwi

Wow Baker congratulations, he is adorable!! Sounds like a nice speedy labor too!

The babies are coming fast! AFM I have had loose bowel movements and vomiting then is started getting contractions that were 25 mins apart but I went to sleep and they stopped, I'm hoping it still might mean labour is close but who knows


----------



## TTDuck

Congrats baker! He's a cutie!


----------



## ja14

For those of you who are interested in all the details, I posted my birth story on my blog. Click   here   for the link!


----------



## Em260

Baker - congratulations!!! He is so cute! Look at all of that hair!

Ja and Drjo - I found breastfeeding to be so much more difficult than pregnancy, labor, and delivery. It really was the toughest part of the whole journey for me. Hang in there it does get easier. I feel like 3 weeks was a turning point for me and 6 weeks was even better. My daughter was such a sleepy newborn so I had to pump a lot too because she wasn't emptying my breasts enough. I feel like pumping so much in the beginning really set me up to have a better supply. Get one of these hands free pumping bras if you don't already have one. I used this one: https://www.amazon.com/Simple-Wishes-Hands-Free-Breastpump-X-Small-Large/dp/B00295MQLU

It actually holds the flanges on tighter and made a difference for me in how much milk I could pump. Plus having my hands free made pumping less annoying for me. Also, massaging my beasts while pumping increased the amount of milk I could pump too. This is a really good video to demonstrate how to do that: https://newborns.stanford.edu/Breastfeeding/MaxProduction.html

I bought a couple of extra sets of pump parts so I could just soak them in a bowl after using them and then wash them all at once at night. That saved me time during the day instead of trying to wash them in between each feeding/pumping session. 

Lactation cookies are good, mother's milk tea, and I ate a big bowl of oatmeal every morning. Also hydrate, hydrate, hydrate! I noticed a big difference when I made sure to drink a ton of water each day. 

I supplemented with formula the first few weeks until my supply regulated and my daughter got the hang of breastfeeding. Supplementing doesn't mean you won't go on to be able to breastfeed so don't stress too much. I was so scared that giving her formula and bottles would mean she would never breastfeed. But that wasn't the case for us at all. What matters most is that your baby is being fed. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Ja - just read your birth story :). I'm glad everything went so smoothly for you. Those pictures of Bennett are adorable!


----------



## sugargully

Ja I read your birth story too and it sounded very organized! Your midwife had good intuition and it seems she was a great help. I hope I get a nurses like her when I go into the hospital.


----------



## Em260

My c-section is tomorrow at 10am EST. I'm so excited and nervous all rolled into one. I spoke to the nurse today and found out my hospital offers a "gentle c-section" where they have a clear drape up and I can do skin to skin right away. I'm really happy abut that. It wasn't an option with my DD, although it was only 30 min until we were in recovery and I was able to have her skin to skin. But it will be so nice to hold my baby boy right away!

Hope everyone is else is doing well!


----------



## NZKiwi

Good luck for your c section tomorrow em!


----------



## busytulip

Have updated the front page, sorry I've been away so long. Hope all is well and congrats to all our new mommas.

Nice to have you pop in mrsmax and congrats

Good luck tomorrow Em


----------



## bakerh518

How's everyone doing?? Can you believe we are already half way through May!! So many babies to come!

Working on getting some time to write out my little mans birth story! Hope everyone is staying comfortable! :hugs:


----------



## ja14

Update on my breastfeeding difficulties- I've basically been exclusively pumping, because when I try to nurse he just screams. It has honestly been one of the most depressing things because it takes so much time and is painful. .. I've been thinking what time length I could continue doing this before I quit because there's no way I could exclusively pump long term. 
Well.. Today I bought a nipple shield, and he's currently nursing like a champ!! I could cry I'm so happy.


----------



## NZKiwi

That's great news ja!


----------



## drjo718

Ja- glad to hear the shield's helping. Just a piece of advice- when you use a shield, your breast doesn't get as much stimulation, and sometimes this results in a lower milk supply. Lactation consultants usually advise pumping after feeding with a shield to keep your milk. :)


----------



## ja14

drjo718 said:


> Ja- glad to hear the shield's helping. Just a piece of advice- when you use a shield, your breast doesn't get as much stimulation, and sometimes this results in a lower milk supply. Lactation consultants usually advise pumping after feeding with a shield to keep your milk. :)

I've read this may happen too. Just from observation, he was able to get plenty, and we also nursed for a long time. My breast were getting engorged easily if I didn't pump very frequently, so I'm going to see after a few feedings if it seems that I'm expressing enough milk.

If I do have to pump a little, I will, but I want to see how it goes without it first.


----------



## sugargully

Ja I'm going to add a nipple sheild to my Amazon cart. I hadn't thought of that but but it sounds like it really works well. 

Baker and Em I can't wait to hear from you ladies. Hope everyone is recovering nicely.


----------



## busytulip

Peeking in again. I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## NZKiwi

I'm getting pissy at the amount of people contacting me and dh asking for any news, I'm not even overdue, leave me alone! Like what do they expect from that question? Do they think we won't tell them when he's arrived? I know they are excited but it's frustrating and makes us more impatient than we are already feeling, I'm trying to keep my mind off it and these messages are so unhelpful


----------



## busytulip

I'm sorry NZ...I found this helpful to post to FB with J https://www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/

:rofl:


----------



## NZKiwi

&#128514; haha that's a good one


----------



## NZKiwi

It's gone quiet? Any news from anyone? Or am I the last one left?!


----------



## busytulip

I'm sorry it's gone quiet. I think you and sugar are the only active members left to have your LO's how are you doing?


----------



## ja14

It seemed weird there's only 2 left, but then I noticed it's already the 23rd of May! Wow, went by fast. My LO is two weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## NZKiwi

Ahh the problem with being due at the end of the month, you end up getting left behind on the threads!


----------



## busytulip

Yeah that was hard for me with J. I was due Oct. 30th and ended up going over and had her on Nov. 3rd. It probably doesn't help that our group has always been on a bit of the smaller side.

I hope everyone is doing well. I'd love to hear/read more birth stories.

NZ what are your labor plans?


----------



## NZKiwi

I'm hoping for a home birth in water fx everything goes to plan, I have a just in case hospital bag packed though


----------



## busytulip

I've always wanted a home water birth (but have always been too high risk), I hope that you are able to have the experience you are wishing for.


----------



## Em260

Hi, ladies! Sorry I've been MIA it's been crazy having a newborn and a toddler lol. 

NZKiwi - I'm still here cheering you on! I cant wait to hear your birth story!

AFM - Our baby boy was via scheduled csection last Thursday. It was a peaceful and pain free process compared to the emergency csection I had with my DD. I'm so glad my baby decided to be breech because otherwise I probably would have attempted a vbac and failed miserably and ended up with another emergency csection. We named him Alexander and he was 9lbs 8oz!! The OB said there was no way this baby would have fit through my pelvis since he was so huge. Which is basically what happened with my daughter. We just make big babies with huge heads and shoulders I guess ;)

I left the hospital on Sunday. It's so nice to be home! My daughter has been so sweet with the baby. She constantly wants to kiss him and touches his head and arm so gently and tells me he is "so soft and cozy" :). She calls him "baby brudda" and always lets me know when he is crying. 

She has definitely had some moments of jealousy though and she spent a good part of the first day we were home sitting in his crib and his swing after proclaiming they belong to her ;)

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## bakerh518

I've been stalking as well!! Waiting to see those last baby pictures!!

I have yet to finish typing up our birth story, I'm about half way through! 

Are you feeling anything in the way of going into labor NZK?


----------



## NZKiwi

Lol, no, not really, a few irregular cx but that's been going on for a week at least.


----------



## bakerh518

Aw dang! :grr: waiting is the worst!! :hugs:


----------



## sugargully

I'm still here too! You're not alone NZKiwi. I've gone overdue. 

Em I'm glad you had an awesome birth experience. Sounds like it went according to plan. 

I have an appt. Thurs. I'm hoping I'm still okay to have a natural hospital birth. I'm still in week 40 so i don't think there should be any reason to rush to induce.


----------



## NZKiwi

Sugar I don't see why they would rush to induce, at least I hope not. My midwife said next appointment if no baby we book my induction but that's only because the hospital requires at least five days notice for non urgent inductions and the majority of women who get booked in for being overdue don't end up needing it as they go naturally before then. Fx that neither of us end up needing it!


----------



## bakerh518

Highly recommend some Chinese food ladies!! 

I had Chinese food the night of Williams birth and when I told that to the nurse she said "oh yes! That'll do it!" My chiropractor told me it helps labor start as it is high in estrogen and that is of the first spiking labor hormones!


----------



## sugargully

Definitely have my fingers crossed. Especially now, I just got a letter from my insurance company authorizing me to go to the hospital instead of the clinic for monitoring tomorrow. My doctor must have sent the request. This rattles my nerves a little bit. Baby has been a little quiet today. I get movement when I prod the little one or move around a bit, but not how it was last week. 

What kind of Chinese food Baker? Should it be spicy? I have a Panda Express nearby. Does that count since it's not exactly authentic.


----------



## bakerh518

Any kind is good! I don't like spicy Chinese; so it definitely doesn't have to be spicy! However; if you get sick during labor (i do at about 4cm) it'll put you off Chinese food for a bit :haha:


----------



## ja14

For those who've had their LO's, how's it been going?

Overall, things have been good with us. I've been able to get plenty of sleep, but my sleep schedule has been thrown off. I want to work on getting in a routine in the coming days. 
We are still breastfeeding with the nipple shield. I've tried a few times without, but he will not latch at all. We spend 3+ hours a day nursing, and I know he's getting milk, but I suspect he may be losing weight again. I've been trying to weigh him on my home scale with me, and it's been showing a decrease. I don't really trust the number it shows, but if it's declining I believe that. I'm going to give it another day or two and then if it's looking the same I may call his doctor and start supplementing. I also think we might be getting thrush. It's not obvious signs yet, so I'm hoping I'm wrong. 

I actually hate breastfeeding. It's been such a trouble. I know it's healthier, and obviously the cheaper option, so I'm trying to stick to it.


----------



## bakerh518

ja14, i breastfed my son for 18 months, and i would say it took a GOOD 3 months to actually feel like i was doing things right, had any clue what i was doing and that it didn't feel like he was constantly on the verge of starvation... I have short nipple shafts, apparently my never having to worry about my nipple poking out through my shirt is the only perk you get of short nipples, but it took A LONG time to get a good latch down, they do elongate over time and it DOES get easier, but you are not alone in hating it right now! :hugs: If you want to stick with it, i HIGHLY recommend seeing a lactation consultant as much as you can, they are really helpful when they can watch how you are latching and such. Also investing in a very good nipple cream will help you as you wean from the shield :hugs: If you end up with formula instead, take comfort in knowing you are feeding your baby! :hugs: In the end, a happy healthy baby is more important than formula vs. breast! :hugs: 

AFM: we are doing good! 8 days old already! :shock: :shock: He is SUCH a different baby than his brother! A VERY lazy nurser... takes anywhere from 20mins-30mins to get him interested even after he's thrown a holy fit that he is hungry! (samuel emptied a side in under 20 minutes at this age!) But so far his sleep has been at the very least decent, and samuel does not wake to his cries, nor does william to samuels :happydance: So thats pretty awesome :happydance: 

Samuel had a lot of behaviors when i first came home, totally directed at me also, not william at all, he is so inlove with william, but there was a lot of tension towards momma :cry: but that seems to be evening out, he is still two but at least it seems to be more even between me and my dh :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ja, I hate breastfeeding, too. It made me miserable everyday, and just wasn't worth it. Just know that, in the end, a fed baby is all that matters. Do you know how many people ask me if my 4, 2, and 1 year old were breastfed as babies? Zero. No one cares, and my kids are just as smart and happy as any other kid their age. :hugs:

Levi is doing great! He'll be one month old on Saturday! :shock: He spends more time awake these days and has given me a few semi-smiles, but nothing official yet. ;)
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160526_16_32_59_Pro.jpg
File size: 130.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NZKiwi

Wow sounds like all the babies are doing so well! Today is my due date but no signs of labor (not surprising) I read that ftm average pregnancy is 41 weeks and 1 day so I'm working to that


----------



## bakerh518

Finally finished William's Birth story! (sorry in advance, its long!)


Spoiler
May 17th 2016 @138am First contraction. I was half sleeping half awake when i got the first contraction. Definitely strong, still had doubts that labor was starting as it was a week early. HOWEVER, we had had chinese food for dinner (purposely to edge things along) so i thought maybe Next contraction was just as intense and about 10 minutes later. (very reminiscent of samuels labor) After one more contraction, i had to get up. I went into the downstairs bathroom so as to not wake up Samuel & Kyle. I believed at this point labor had started but wanted kyle to get as much sleep as possible and definitely didn't want samuel up. 

The contractions kept coming about 7-10 minutes apart and required breathing through but not too bad. The bathroom toilet smelled so bad for some reason, i couldn't handle it so through contractions i went up stairs got the cleaning supplies and then back down and cleaned the toilet haha. At this point it was about 230-245 i woke up kyle to let him know i believed i was in labor but since contractions were moving between 5-7-10 minutes apart i didn't think we needed to really do anything and that i was going to take a shower. 

I took a shower and then headed up stairs to labor on the couch as i really wanted to rest if possible but not wake everyone up. I was using my phone app to track my contractions and i started to get them every 4-5 minutes apart with a couple 2-3 minute apart ones, some were about 2 minutes long while the super intense ones were only 30 seconds. (i'm SO sad that i accidently deleted ALL my contraction entries toward the end of my home laboring :( but oh well) At 345 i just kept praying that my labor would slow down just a little so that i could wait to call Ashley until 5am, at least a little bit of a decent time.

4am, and i looked at the status of my laboring on my app and instead of active labor it said transition which freaked me out, as kyle has been saying all along i was going to try to have the baby at home! (not true at all!) so i decided i needed to get kyle and we needed to call ashley. 415 ish, kyle called ashley, and said it's time, he was freaking out and gave the phone to me. I updated ashley and we decided she needed to head over. Once i got off the phone my labor really picked up, i could not talk through contractions at all, and i had to sway. The pressure in my hips was so intense. I texted meegan to let her know things were going down

Kyle was gathering everything together (we had a small list of things) he brought me water and suddenly i told him i was going to get sick. I threw up three times, and thought for sure my water had broken as i was definitely leaking and losing lots of plug. It was at this point that kyle made the executive decision that we needed to meet ashley at the hospital instead of the house. (i am SO glad he did, we definitely would have still made it to the hospital but the ride would have been terrifying and HORRIBLE) He got samuel ready, and told him the baby was coming! He was super excited but also very concerned about me. Kyle took care of everything and got us all in the car. Every contraction was SO much pressure and required moaning and breathing. As kyle was going over the bring to the hospital list he got to the frozen fruit, and went to grab it out of the freezer, for whatever reason this was SO not what i wanted and i growled at him that i didn't want it. (apparently i am very mean during labor :( ) Poor kyle lol 

Samuel was adorable in the back seat, he kept telling me happy birthday mumma and when i would get a contraction and start breathing, he would do big breaths also. 

The sunrise was absolutely beautiful on the way to the hospital, a bright red sun and gorgeous clouds. Kyle kept remarking on it, and i wanted to say something too but the contractions were hard and fast that i just couldn't. 

Kyle made insane time on the back roads until we got behind someone going the speed limit which was a GOOD thing as kyle would have gotten arrested in exeter ha! There were two troopers were i know he would have been going way too fast. (later when telling this to a nurse, she said it was so good he wasn't speeding as the cops give people a HUGELY hard time, a woman who was actually minutes from delivering got pulled over and they made her get out of her car!!) 

When we finally got to the hospital, kyle parked in the farther emergency room parking b/c he was worried all the upfront spots were handicapped. As he got everything out of the car, i started towards the hospital, it was an INSANELY long walk. I had two contractions between the car and the entrance where a nurse met us with a wheelchair. 

We got signed in, and had to wait for someone to help us up to labor and delivery since kyle's hands were full. I continued to contract (which was good b/c with samuel once we got to the hospital i was so freaked out that my labor slowed way down) in the elevator and DAMN did the elevator going up during a contraction freaking hurt! The only thing i wanted to do was stand, i hated sitting down during contractions. 

We got set up in the room, poor samuel was such a good boy, he sat on the couch, here my labor did slow a bit as i could focus on him and i remember talking to him, which i couldn't before. My favorite midwife was on duty but leaving! But the next best was on so that was okay. Ashley called to let Kyle know she was there, and i hugged my big boy, i really wanted a picture but between all the on goings i didn't. :/ it was really best to get him out the door and kyle back in the room so that is okay. Shortly after Ashley picked up samuel 


While kyle was out loading samuel, i got an iv, had blood taken, got the contraction and heart rate monitor on, and such. I don't remember when my midwife did the initial check, if kyle was there or not, but she checked me and i was 5cm dilated. (I remember thinking, holy crap it's gonna get so much worse and i'm only 5 cm )

About this time Meegan arrived, thankfully, i was nervous she might miss the whole thing, my labor slowed a little bit but not really too much, enough for me to get some breath in between contractions. My other midwife came in to say hello! (caroline) and my contractions picked up again. As i was breathing through a particularly bad one Caroline suggested we go into the tub (this is NOT a birthing tub, just used for pain management) Kyle asked the nurse if the baby would be born in the tub and she said oh no no, we dont have tub babies or toilet babies youd lose your job 

The tub took FOREVER to fill, and i was still sitting in the bed, the pressure across my hips was so incredible all i could think about was getting up and not being in that position any more. Finally the nurse said i could go to the tub, i was still only leaking a little, waters intact. When we first got to the tub kyle checked the temperature before i made the momentous climb in THANKFULLY b/c i would have freaked out, it was WAY too hot. So they got it cooled off and between contractions i could climb in, Seriously the tub wall is like half my leg no stair, nothing, it was insane to try to climb in even between contractions, which were less than a minute apart. 

Once in the tub the nurse kept trying to get me to lay back which i did not want to do at all, i kneeled for one contraction which felt amazing. Then i got a really intense contraction and the nurse got a pillow so i could lay back, again not what i wanted at all, so as soon as that contraction was done i rolled to my side and wedged my knee up against the side of the tub. At the same time i got what felt like an eternity between contractions, i just remember laying in the tub and thinking i am never moving again. 

Then, however long later, i really have no idea, i had the most intense contraction yet and felt my muscles push hard I looked at the nurse panicked, remember what she just said about no tub babies, and said my body is pushing and i can't stop This apparently is taken more seriously than i thought, because she pulled the alarm and kyle said she looked like she was going to rip me out of the tub herself. 

The midwife came in, and they told me i had to get out, and i did not want to move at all. Caroline said she would check me in the bed, but as i got even more close intense contractions she decided to check me in the tub. My fear was that i was only at a 6 or 7, but instead she said i was 8cm dilated and that she was pretty sure my water had broken. 

As i got out of the tub they dried me off with a huge warm blanket, which was so amazing but then the nurse opened up a johnny to put on me, and i said quite pathetically  do i have to put that on? which of course i did not, naked was the only thing i wanted to be lol we slowly made our way back to the bed, which I DID NOT WAnT TO LAY IN. I stalled at the edge of the bed through a couple contractions swaying and breathing and going up on my tip toes when the contraction was at its worse. The nurse was getting seriously irritated (said kyle, i don't really remember her being irritated, however she did say pretty short to me several times that they needed to get the baby monitor back on me; which one of the VERY strict conditions of a VBAC at this hospital is that there be constant monitoring on the baby, our midwife said this to us several appointments in a row to make sure we understood that it was non negotiable. So up until this point they had been VERY lenient with me, as i don't think the monitor actually picked up the babies heartbeat for even half the time we were there, and was taken off once it stopped working in the tub) 

Reluctantly i got in the bed and had to lay back so they could put the monitor on. Through every contraction now my legs seriously felt like they were going to pop off from the pressure, not so much in my vagina, just my hips. I thought for sure they were going to dislocate. I looked at the nurse and begged to get up, which she said no, you have to stay so we can hear the baby and the midwife is going to check you. I seriously felt so trapped it was insane, i just kept looking from meegan to the nurse and to kyle, silently begging to get up from that position. Meegan told me later she was about to just help me get up when the nurse said we don't trust you second time moms when you ask to get up, the baby is usually nearly here! The midwife told me i was in transition and that it would be the worst but the fastest part of the labor. The next big contraction, i felt the pushing again and told the midwife. 

She checked me again, and said OH! It's time to push!, so with that next feeling heather, you're going to push (8:12am) I was SO excited to hear that we were finally at this part. The midwife was very quickly getting her delivery stuff on, and although a doctor was supposed to be present there was not one. The infant nurse came in and was readying the baby warming area and all the delivery supplies. As my midwife was being tied up the next big contraction came and i pushed (quite involuntarily ill add) My midwife said your body was meant to have babies, your baby is going to be here so soon. Through the next two contractions i pushed 3 times each (so 6 total) and didn't feel anything happening. My midwife said with these next ones you're going to want to pull away, everything is going to tell you to escape but you need to push down, your baby is going to be here in the next few minutes I pushed again 3 times through a contraction and again didn't feel anything, and started to freak out that i couldn't do it, and decided i did not want to do it, and that i'd rather have a csection. Obviously my midwife is amazing and could read my mind b/c as i went to lay back and refuse to go more, she said in her mother's stern voice heather! Heather! You can do this, your body is doing it. Feel down, that's your babys head (i could feel the bulge, as he was just barely starting to crown) She looked at me so sternly, like common now, you can do it, and with the next contraction i pushed as hard as i could with very throaty growls, always in threes. As i started to stop pushing for that one, my midwife (and nurse) said look! Look! and there was the baby's head, which was SO WEIRD!!! I remember thinking it looked like a newborn kitten b/c it was weirdly shaped and wet and covered in hair haha

I had literally no control over the pushing at this point, and pushed again and the baby was born. (8:33) During this pushing my midwife said slow! Slow! but there was no going slow, apparently i have an off and on birthing button but not speed control haha, I did not feel the ring of fire as a lot of moms describe it, but the pressure the pressure is all i remember. 

They put the baby up on my chest, and i just said hello! over and over. The midwife said well daddy?! What is it! and we picked up the leg to reveal we had another baby boy! They asked kyle the name (i do not remember this at all but was told afterwards) And kyle very emotionally said William James he later told me he could barely say his name. 

The midwife told me Williams cord was very short, and to not pull him up (even though i honestly don't think i was, i think the nurse was but who knows! haha) My contractions stopped immediately (which i was curious if they tapered off or just stopped) And the midwife said she needed a small push for the placenta, which i thought might hurt but seriously felt like not doing anything at all haha. 

William stayed right on my chest the entire time i got stitched up. Kyle asked how many stitches and the doctor (a doc was asked to do them b/c i tore pretty bad and up instead of down, and was bleeding a lot ) said oh, i don't count it was A LOT and honestly hurt worse than the labor! She must have done 5 or 6 different shots of numbing but it didn't do much! It took about 45 minutes ( i think) for her to sew all the tears. While she did that, william nursed for the first time and we basically just laid there in awe of each other. 

I don't think poor kyle got to even hold william until maybe an hour after he was born. The whole time Meegan was taking pictures, although i've only seen the one of myself when william was first placed on my chest and one of kyle at the same moment I cannot wait to see them! She shot the majority of the actual birth in black and white as it was pretty bloody and this way they don't look gross HA! 

I was surprised at the amount of soreness i had, not immediately but after the swelling started to go down. Tylenol and epsom salt baths have helped with that! And i feel like i'm at about 60-70% now, pretty happy about that!

NZK: its so good that you have that mindset! There is nothing more miserable than expecting to go on your due date and having to wait! :hugs:


----------



## drjo718

We're doing ok over here. Nora will be 1 month tomorrow! My blood pressure is somewhat better but still not consistently normal, and I'm still on a very high dosage of bp meds. Nora is gaining weight, up to 8lb1oz on Tuesday. We're still using the SNS for supplementation at the breast. I don't know if I'll ever be able to produce enough milk for her. We nurse, use the SNS, then I pump if she'll let me put her down, then I hand express. I have been able to pump an ounce twice, but usually I only get 10-15mL after feeding her. We switched formulas bc she seemed to have painful reflux, and that seems to have improved, but she still has a lot of gas and screams bc of it. Does anyone have any formula suggestions for this? We started with similac for supplementation, now we're on similac sensitive, and I'm going to try similac total comfort. 

The good news is Nora is starting to sleep at night for around 4-5 hours at a time, and she is intentionally rolling from tummy to back already.


----------



## bakerh518

Wow! Rolling already! :shock: :shock: so crazy! I can't believe some babies are already nearly a month old! 

Sorry no suggestions for the formula :nope: I hope your able to sort it soon! :hugs:


----------



## NZKiwi

Wow that's a great birth story Baker!!


----------



## ja14

I enjoyed reading your birth story, Baker! Glad you're feeling well, especially after the tear! 
The thought of tearing was always a little scary. I ended up with a very small tear, only needed 3 stitches. 

Baker & spiffy, thanks for the comments on breastfeeding. I pumped after feeding him today, and since I was still getting a good amount I think I at least have an okay supply. I just need to make sure LO is eating long enough. He likes to comfort suck, so sometimes it's hard to tell when he's done. 
DH has been (non-purposely) guilting me about BF. Whenever I mention the idea of quitting, or that I refuse to exclusively pump, he makes comments that he thinks are supportive but aren't. 
I still haven't made my mind up about returning to work, but I know if I do return I will be stopping before then. 

Speaking of work, an annoying thing happened that I hadn't mentioned here. One of the benefits I have at work is free health insurance for myself. A couple months back, I asked how much it would cost to add the baby, and was told $350 a month- which is expensive! It would be cheaper through my husband's work, and we actually pay for me to have insurance through his work as well. We were going to cancel me off of the plan though if I continued to work. 
Well, three days after I give birth my boss calls me to let me know if I want to keep my insurance from work, I have to pay the premiums for the next three months. I didn't even ask how much it was since I assume it's similar to the $350 and I don't NEED their insurance plan. I asked if I could just don't be covered these three months and resume when I return. I was annoyed this wasn't mentioned prior to me leaving work, what If I didn't have that other insurance policy? She got back to me almost a week later and told me I would not be able to get their insurance again until after I'm back at work for three months, because in the eyes of the insurance company I'll be a new employ and there's a waiting period. 
So I'll be going 6 months without that insurance, one of my job "perks".


----------



## busytulip

Oh man ja that stinks about the insurance :( I feel like they can be so cold sometimes.

Thank you for sharing your birth story baker. Sending loads of healing thoughts

drjo my LO's had reflux as well as some sensitivities so I would supplement with Nutramigen...it is expensive, but well worth it. I can't believe she's rolling from her tummy already, well done Nora!

Happy Belated due date NZ, you have a great attitude about things. Praying your labour goes well once it kicks off

Awww Spiffy look at those right eyes, Levi is a handsome boy

Good luck sugar. I went over with 2 of my girls 40+4 with both, little stinkers.
Hopefully induction isn't pushed on you.


----------



## NZKiwi

I like your ticker busy! Congrats and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## busytulip

Thank you...cautiously optimistic over here <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Busy! Sending LOTS of sticky dust! :flower:


----------



## sugargully

Great birth story Baker! I want your birth!

Congrats Busy! I want this for you so bad.


----------



## bakerh518

Sugar I hope you have a lovely birth experience! :hugs: (quick but not too quick! :haha:)

I'm so excited for the last of our May ladies to meet their little ones!! :happydance:

We're doing pretty good here! Hubby has a cold/allergies so sleeping has been difficult, he's a bit of a baby when he doesn't get enough sleep...:wacko: but hopefully it will pass quickly! 

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j351/baker_h/F2861CF9-072F-4D0A-AC2F-938E3E235E99.jpg


----------



## bakerh518

Any new babies yet!!? 

Happy Memorial Day weekend!! :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Oh my goodness baker he is so cute!!

NZkiwi .... sugar how are you ladies doing?


----------



## sugargully

Hi, no baby yet! We were driving in the car this morning and I was having some promising period type cramping. I think the heat (no a/c in TX-hubbys working on it) and the bumpy ride brought them on. After getting out the car they went away. I listened to my Hyponobirthing tracks and promptly fell asleep for 2 hours. That felt great and baby moved around a lot. I'm trying to stay relaxed, mindful, and optimistic. Right now I think best case scenario is for my cervix to get in better position and dialate more. I keep wishing for cx or my water to break and it's just not happening.


----------



## busytulip

Aww sugar, waiting is so hard. I hope things happen on their own very soon.


----------



## Em260

It's so nice to hear how everyone is doing! 

Busy - congratulations!!! So happy to read this news!

Sugar - hopefully things start moving for you soon! Baby sounds like he/she is very comfy in there :)

Ja - sorry to hear about the insurance. That is so frustrating they didn't give you much warning. I hated breastfeeding so much in the beginning with my DD. She had a bad latch and I had so much pain I ended up using a nipple shield for 6 weeks. I will say it does get easier, I think 3 weeks was a turning point and 6 weeks was even better. Both you and the baby are learning and it takes time. But I also firmly believe if it's making you so miserable there is nothing wrong with stopping. I think the breastfeeding issues definitely contributed to my postpartum depression with my DD and I vowed I would not repeat that experience with this baby. I agree with the other ladies the only thing that matters is that your baby is being fed, whether it's formula or breastmilk. 

Baker - wow what a birth story!! That was incredible to read! William is so sweet love that picture! 

AFM - we are finally settling in. This little guy is such an easy baby compared to his big sister. He mostly just sleeps all day and would sleep all night but the pediatrician has us waking him up every 4 hrs to eat. We go back on Tuesday and if he is back up to his birth weight we no longer have to wake him up at night to eat. My DD has been extra clingy since we've been home but she is adjusting really well, all things considered.


----------



## NZKiwi

I'm the same as sugar, yesterday I had af like cramps and tightenings and so much pressure, then later that night they became a little painful I thought for sure I was in early labour, but alas I fell asleep and they fizzled out. Glad to read things are mostly going well for you em and spiffy. Sorry about the insurance ja.


----------



## Em260

Drjo - sorry I somehow missed your update before. My niece had horrible reflux and they ended up switching to Nutramigen after trying all of the Similac and Enfamil sensitive ones. I think they also put her on reflux meds prescribed by the pediatrician. I used these probiotic drops when my daughter had painful gas and they helped a lot. They are called Gerber Soothe drops:https://www.amazon.com/Gerber-Soothe-Colic-Drops-Packaging/dp/B00CQNR64M

Spiffy - that is such a cute picture of Levi! How are the other kids adjusting to having a new brother? 

NZKiwi - that sounds like something is happening! Hopefully it gets started again!


----------



## Em260

Are any of you postpartum ladies having night sweats? Mine are crazy this time around I am sleeping on a towel and soaking through it :(. It's so gross!


----------



## sugargully

Um, I think I might be in labor! Feels like period cramping and it's been going on since 6 this morning. It's uncomfortable but not painful. I'm timing them and they' re all over the place. 40sec to 2 min long 7min apart. This doesn't fit the 5-1-1 the doctor told me was the time to call them. What's crazy is that we're at a car dealership doing a transaction! I haven't said anything to hubby yet bc he has a lot on his plate right now. I guess I'll sit tight a little longer and see if they continue or fizzle out.


----------



## bakerh518

Definitely sounds like labor to me!! At the beginning they are always a bit all over the place!! I hope you get to meet your little one today!!


----------



## busytulip

Exciting sugar!! I wouldn't be strict with the 5-1-1. If they are painful, consistent, and don't fizzle out after a while it never hurts to give them a ring. FX'd this is the start of things!


----------



## busytulip

Em my thyroid went crazy after a few of my babies and night sweats was one of my first signs I needed to get things checked.


----------



## Em260

Sugar - yay! Sounds very promising!!

Busy - thanks I'll email my OB and get it checked. I had these last time too after my DD but not quite as bad and I don't think they lasted this long.


----------



## NZKiwi

Good luck sugar!! I really hope this is it for you!!!!


----------



## ja14

So exciting sugar! Hope everything is going well!

Em, I've experienced night sweats! It's gotten better though. 

LO will be 3 weeks old tomorrow! Today, during tummy time he rolled to his side and then onto his back. He's also been able to lift his head and look around since day 1. So he's a strong little guy! :)

BF has been easier the last couple days, but I'm almost afraid to say that. It seems everytime I mention it getting better, we take a few steps back. 

My husband had a four day weekend due to the holiday in the states, so we had some great family time together. We went out a few times, and Bennett did so great! He loves being outside and just new places in general.


----------



## NZKiwi

Glad to hear bf is going better ja. 

It's the evening of the 31st here, looks like I will officially be having a June baby (unless he some how turns up in the next six hours!) St mw appointment today we discussed my induction, I have a scan on Friday to check placenta still working okay and fluid levels. If everything is fine then I won't get induced until end of next week when I would be 42 weeks, but starting Monday I have to go into hospital every day for ctg monitoring (just as precaution) my mw is arranging acupuncture to help bring on my labour too, but fx it doesn't come down to any of that, I think he will arrive on Friday, which is also my birthday, i have had that prediction my whole pregnancy but we will see if I'm right, won't mind being wrong if it means he comes earlier though!


----------



## bakerh518

Aw man NZK! I was hoping you had gone! :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Ja I hope BFing continues to go well. Those first few weeks are so tough. Your LO sounds very strong!

Sugar I hope that you're holding your little bundle in your arms and are both doing well.

Awww NZ I was also hoping that you had gone...hopefully on your own soon. 

Em I forgot to say that I didn't end up being prescribed anything, my body just needed time to adjust to the hormones 'doing their thing' after birth. I hope that you are feeling okay.


----------



## bakerh518

Ja, I totally agree that the first few weeks are all one step forward two steps back! It's frustrating for sure!! Sounds like your doing so good though! It's hard to stick with it! 

So we had an unexpected turn; Samuel (big brother) was dx with pneumonia yesterday!! who gets that in summer!?!? But thankfully we are on his second dose of antibiotics so hopefully William will not have any reaction at all! SO nerve wrecking! :wacko:

Can't wait to see the last of our "may" babies!


----------



## Em260

NZ - that would be so cool if he arrived on your birthday! Hopefully something gets started soon. 

Ja - glad to hear things are going better with breastfeeding. That must be a huge relief. 

Busy - thanks, I emailed my OB and she said it's normal to have night sweats and hopefully it should subside soon. We'll do some blood work if it continues. How are you feeling? 

Baker - oh man that is bad timing! My daughter rarely gets sick and wouldn't you know it the day after we got home from the hospital she came down with a bad virus. I hope Samuel feels better! 

AFM - we had Alexander's two week checkup yesterday. He has surpassed his birth weight so we don't have to wake him up every 4 hrs at night to eat. He is almost 10 lbs now! 9lbs 14oz and 22 inches long so 95% for height, weight and head size :wacko:. This guy is huge I don't think my daughter hit 10 lbs until she was 2 months old!


----------



## NZKiwi

Hi ladies quick update, I'm in early labour, contractions a little irregular still but getting stronger, coming every 10 mins or so (for a few hours they were every 5 but have slowed down a little) have to breathe and groan through them. Going to go for a walk soon to see if it will speed things along. Will update when I can x


----------



## bakerh518

Yea yea NZK!! Good luck!! :hugs:

Em: oh man! :grr: so frustrating when the big sibling is sick with a newborn! Your "little" guy is doing amazing!! Jealous that he's sleeping more than 4 hours! :shock: definitely not here!


----------



## sugargully

Hi! Isadora Nanette was born Tuesday 5/31/16 @ 1256pm. Weighing 8lbs.2oz and 20 inches long. Pictures coming soon!


----------



## pinkpassion

Been reading, glad to see the last few babies joining us, how exciting. 

Night sweats here too... so nasty lol

My lo will be 3 weeks tomorrow. We are doing well except for colic but bf is going wonderfully. She's been steadily gaining about a lb a week. She's a big girl compared to my first it's so strange. Currently sitting right at 9 lbs.


----------



## bakerh518

Congratulations sugar!!! Can't wait to see your beautiful lo! :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Sugar - congratulations!! I love her name! Were you shocked that she was a girl? I can only imagine how exciting that is to be team yellow and find out at delivery:)

NZ - yay!! Hopefully your little one is here by now!


----------



## Em260

bakerh518 said:


> Yea yea NZK!! Good luck!! :hugs:
> 
> Em: oh man! :grr: so frustrating when the big sibling is sick with a newborn! Your "little" guy is doing amazing!! Jealous that he's sleeping more than 4 hours! :shock: definitely not here!

Well the pediatrician said don't get too excited that we don't have to wake him to eat because once we stop we might find out that he wakes on his own and that was the case last night. Also he cluster feeds nonstop from 6-10pm which is so exhausting!


----------



## busytulip

Baker is Samuel feeling any better?

Em that is a great weight! Nice healthy boy :) Oooh I was hoping that you wouldn't have to get up so often. Those cluster feeds are exhausting. I hope you've got a giant water bottle and plenty of snacks nearby

NZ hope all is going well

Congratulations Sugar!!! Can't wait to see piccies and hear how everything went

Pink I'm sorry you're dealing with colic :hugs: 

AFM We got great news that my betas are doubling beautifully. :cloud9:


----------



## bakerh518

Em; I hope he retains his good pattern!! Cluster feeding is so hard!! William does that as well! But randomly throughout the day or night! :sleep:

Samuel's slowly getting better; so paranoid about anyone else getting it, and I think I've got a cold now :grr:

So excited that your betas are looking amazing!!! :happydance:


----------



## busytulip

Baker :( I hope you aren't getting it and that William definitely doesn't get it. It's so hard to keep illness spreading with they're little.


----------



## ja14

We only meet with our pediatrician around 1 week old, and our next appointment is at 1 month (June 10th). I've been really curious about weight gain! I've tried weighing him with myself on our scale at home, but it's a cheap digital scale that doesn't seem very accurate. I think he's eating well, so I've stopped waking him at night, and he usually sleeps well! He wakes up on a good schedule throughout the day typically, but if not I wake him then. He spits up often, so I take that to mean he's getting enough milk! :haha:

Edited to add a recent picture! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1261.JPG.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## busytulip

Hi Bennett :wave: He's so handsome ja! :)


----------



## drjo718

I had to move my sweet pea's carseat straps up in friday when she turned 1 month. Yesterday at 5 weeks she was up to 8lb9oz. She spent most of 10 am to 8pm yesterday crying and screaming. Poor girl has so much gas pain. I just started probiotics and gas drops today, hoping it helps. 

Congrats on the new babies, and to busy on your pregnancy!


----------



## busytulip

Aww she's sweet drjo. Wow, moving the straps up already? They grow so quickly. Hope the gas drops help.


----------



## bakerh518

So many adorable little babies!! Can't believe some are already over a month!! Our own little man is passed two weeks! :shock: goes by so fast!

Samuel is doing better today, still very limited energy but no more fever, his cough sounds terrible but the ped said it would

Myself, I definitely have a cold, post nasal drip, headache and an awesome cough... At least I know William is getting some antibodies from me... This cold season has been so brutal here! (Which again, out ped said it was going to be :cry:)


----------



## NZKiwi

Finlay Arlen Bernard Page was born via emcs on Friday 3 june, on my bday, am still in hospital having a few issues but hopeful to be discharged tomorrow or day after. Will update and catch up on the goss when home and recovered x


----------



## drjo718

Congrats nz! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## busytulip

Congrats NZ, praying that you and Finley improve and are able to go home soon. 
Oh and Happy Belated Birthday, seems as though Finley wanted things to be interesting for you.


----------



## bakerh518

Happy belated birthday to you both! Congratulations! I hope you both get to go home soon! :hugs:


----------



## sugargully

Happy Birthday and Congrats NZK!


----------



## sugargully

Isadora Nanette
 



Attached Files:







Isadora Day 3.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## pinkpassion

Holy moly sugar look at all that gorgeous hair! What a beauty you have there!!! <3


----------



## busytulip

Loads of hair! She is beautiful <3

I hope everyone is feeling pretty great and that you are all finding your new routines.


----------



## bakerh518

Oh wow!! What a little beauty!! :cloud9:


----------



## sugargully

Thank you ladies! One of DH friends joked, "where'd you guys find a wig that small!" Lol!

She's a week old today. Man the time flys. I've had one successful outing to her pediatrician last Friday. She wanted to see if she's gaining. She was up 3oz. I tried to go to a job fair today and that was an epic fail. She was hungry again and I missed the fair. It was just too much to try to get myself, my mom and my little one out the door. I noticed I need to delegate better if I really want help. People don't know what to do to help until I tell them.

I've finished my birth story. It' s pretty lengthy because I wanted to remember every single moment. 


Spoiler
My Birth Story
Monday May 30th 2016

At 6am I woke to strong feeling cramps. I needed to use the restroom so I rolled my self up so I could go. I decided not to get up because my bump felt so hard I waited a an hour and had 4 more cramps which I decided was either Braxton hicks or maybe real contractions.

Hubby made bacon and eggs for breakfast. We had plans to go look at a volkswagen he wanted to buy and his dad was going to meet us at the dealership. I decided to say nothing about the cx. I new his heart was set on getting a new car to bring the baby home in. His had stared to have AC and transmission problems that couldn't be ignored or easily fixed. Having AC in Texas is as essential as having wheels on a car. At this point I wasn't in any more discomfort than mind cramping so I didn't have to breath and everything appeared normal.

We were at the dealership from 9am-2:30. The car selection and deal took forever. I wasn't directly involved after the first hour including a test drive. I had been timing the cx since 6am and they were mild until 12:49 when they became moderate. I had to breath lightly and move around at that point. I also was really thirsty and spent a lot of trips to the loo. I was by myself in the lounge most of the time. I watched my fav. Shows and tried not to focus on the fact that I was getting hungry. Finally I was called into the finance office to sign off the motorcycle title that would be used in the vehicle trade. I had bought that bike for my hubby in our first year of marriage but it helped to sweeter the pot so he included it in he deal. Sad to see it go because it's a part of our relationship history but it needed to be sacrificed for the cause.

So finally the deal was done. I had to help transfer our belongings out of the old vehicle and into the new. At that point it was really hard to pretend like nothing was happening. Luckily being guys my hubby and his dad didn't notice because they were drooling over the new toy. So once my FIL drove away and I waited in the new car for my husband to insure it so we could leave. I knew I was going to tell him once he got off the phone. I thought he might be suspicious when he saw I put a towel and a plastic bag on my seat to protect it in case my waters broke. Also I had to jump out the car while he was on the phone bc one cx was too strong for me to sit down through. DH finally said I was acting weird. He the started to tell me the plan for the rest of the day which included going to get the motorcycle and bringing it back there for the trade. This meant I would have to drive which I was in no state to do and that's when I told him. At first he wondered why I didn't say something. I told him that the car purchase take a lot of focus and I knew I was fine because it was very early labor and I'm a FTM so this was likely going to take a while. We headed home, got my FIL to come back and help with the bike trade and I stayed home to call the OB nurse line. The on call dr. confirmed early labor and told me the standard time to call back when cx are 3-5 min apart, lasting 1 min for a consistent hour. I already new this from Dr. Lombard instructions so I set about staring my home labor intensive plan. I should mention that I was really excited to be in labor. When it was clear that the baby wasn't arriving on the due date the dr. gave us options and info on when to induce. Neither of us felt comfortable going too far into week 41 and certainly not into week 42 at all. The risk of stillbirth rises and we just were't comfortable.

My labor plans were to stay home and cope as long as possible. I wanted to use the birthing ball, take warm soaks in the tub, walk and rock my hips, listen to positive birth affirmation tracks and use aromatherapy. Thankfully I got to do all of these. It made my birth experience so special to me. One of the things I did at the dealership was call family/friends and let them know what was happening.My mom was driving in from a Florida. It takes at least 9 hours to get her so I wanted my mom to get a good start. She ended up arriving at 10:30pm. Perfect timing. My cx had turned to the severe level. We called the hospital and got the ok to come in.

I labored for 3 more hours. My nurse used intermittent monitoring so I could move a round and try different laboring positions. I had affirmation poster on the walls and they really helped me focus. By 4:00 the cx were so strong and very close together (2min. ) but I hadn't progressed. I was 4 cm at arrival, 6 cm at 2am, and only 6.5cm at 4:00. That's when I knew things were stalling and I wanted pain relief. I made sure I really wanted to change my birth plan and the doctor informed me about the Demerol shot and its limitations. When she said I would have to stay in bed and the shot would not take the cx away just make me incoherent, I knew I had to do the epidural instead. Only because I had already struggled to stay in the bed for required monitoring. Something about staying on my back like that seriously intensified my contractions. I knew I needed to just take the pains away.

Also affecting my decision was the state of my birth partners. They were giving me their all and I was draining them. They where deliriously exhausted and started to sit more and make crazy jokes which I had no sense of humor so nothing was funny to me. The epidural was difficult. The doctor had broke my waters right before it and immediately my cx had intensified to an earth shaking level. I screamed through them but luckily there was about 5 and the epidurals took effect. Immediately I fell asleep. Like I thought, labor slowed because I was stuck in bed. After 6 hours and being rotated to side lying positions to move the cervix I was ready to push. I felt some pressure so I was able to know where to bear down. My Megan nurse readied the room and coached me for the first 30 min by herself. My husband held my left leg while Megan sat on my right and let me know I was moving the baby. People where rushing into set up. Megan wanted to call the dr. but I was doing so well she didn't have time. Dr. Lombard just happened to come in and said he figured it might be time. Megan tied him into his scrubs and he sat in a stool ready to get baby 10 min. later Dr. Lombard held her up and said I would get to name her. He knew that was our agreement. If it was a girl I would name her and he'd name the boy. We worked on and chose the names together a week ago . He could not agree on Geneveive, my favorite girl pick. So we went with a version of my dad's first name and my mom's middle name. And that's how we were blessed with little Isadora [email protected] 8lbs 2 oz. and 20 inches long. Long black hair with light brown/ hazel eyes.


----------



## Em260

NZ - congratulations and Happy Belated Birthday!

Sugar - she is adorable!! It is so hard to get out of the house with these little ones. One would think I would have it down by now but it's still a huge process.


----------



## bakerh518

Lovely birth story sugar! So glad to hear it was everything you were hoping for!! :hugs:


----------



## ja14

So we had Bennett's one month appointment today. His birth weight was 6 lbs 14 oz, and today he was only 6 lbs 7 oz. :(
The doctor put him on a reflux medication and told me to give him an ounce of pumped breast milk or formula after he breast feeds to make sure he's getting enough. We will have a weight check next Friday.
I'm going to continue with breast milk, but I think right now my goal may just be 6 weeks. 
I visited my office yesterday with the baby and it was really nice seeing everyone! I also checked up on the day area I had been planning to send him to. One had a year waiting list ( it may have been February or March when I added myself, can't remember) and it looks like there may be a slot in July! It all depends if a current child is ready to move to the next class. I hope so since I'd prefer him go there than the alternative. 

Since it's getting close to my 6 week appointment, I've been thinking about birth control. What are your plans?
In the past, I said I'd never be on hormonal birth control again, because of the way it made me feel, but now I'm thinking I may get on the mini-pill for a short amount of time. Before I was just keeping track of my cycles and being conscience of when I thought I was fertile, but that hard to do without cycles! 
Things like the IUD scare me, and I want something shorter term anyways. We will probably ttc in 1-2 years.


----------



## drjo718

Hi ja, sorry to hear about Bennetts weight issue. As you know, I have a similar problem with Nora. She gets 2oz of formula, or whatever I managed to pump mixed with formula, at each feeding via the SNS. It's frustrating and hard sometimes, but I just have to remind myself that she's getting the nourishment she needs now.

As for birth control, it took us 16 months, a surgery, and multiple medications to conceive Nora. I have PCOS and only ovulate a few times a year, and I had a fibroid inside my uterus that can grow back, so we're not planning to prevent once my blood pressure is under control. Until then, we're going to use vaginal contraceptive film.


----------



## Ganton

Sorry to hear about the weight issues. I hope you see a good gain at your next appointment.

I'm really stuck on the contraception choices. We aren't planning any more children but I still don't want to make a permanent decision, like vasectomy for DH. I've been off hormonal contraception for 7 years now and I really don't want to go back, but I'm also scared about the idea of an IUD. It seems like the only option left is a barrier method, and condoms worked very well for us before DS1 and in between each baby, but they do slightly hinder the enjoyment.


----------



## ja14

Thanks ladies, I'll be counting the days til next Friday to hopefully see great progress! 

I don't think we would actually use condoms when it got down to it, so I don't want that to be our plan. 
In the past we'd use the "pull out method" if we were in what I thought was in my fertile window, and I think that worked pretty well considering I got pregnant the first time ttc. However, I really don't want to risk being pregnant with a 2 month old! That would be rough to say the least!


----------



## bakerh518

We used monitoring and po method, I was very vigilant about where I was cycle wise, I didn't get pregnant until cycle two of ttc for William so we were successful :haha: but I think there were two times we were nervous :haha: 

Ja sorry about the weight issues! That is so frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## NZKiwi

Because of my c section I have been told I'm not allowed to get pregnant for at least a year, me and dh had been planning on trying again when Fin is 8 months old as we wanted children closer together. I'm torn on what to use as well, will prob go see my GP and get more information on my choices.

We have had feeding issues to, my milk took almost 7 days to come in properly and we had to get put on a feeding schedule where I would pump and top up with formula, it's not easy going at all. My milk has come in and I've been allowed to drop the top ups but I'm nervous for his next weighing which is on Monday


----------



## sugargully

How's everyone's recovery going? I'm 12 days out and i thought I would feel better by now. My insides are still sore, I have a UTI now and my feet and hands are very swollen. I have to move slowly too because I'm so unfit and my legs are barely supporting me. My mom is trying to convince me to go easy on my self because birth is a pretty traumatic event. It's hard for me because I don't have any friends that have kids and of course on tv, famous moms make it look so easy. I'm ready to be normal again. 

I think when the time comes I'll ask the dr. for some barrier contraception like a diaphragm and combine it with a spermicide. I want to try for baby number 2 in nine months to a year. It took a year TTC Isadora so I don't want anything hormonal to slow it up. 


I'm sorry for all the feeding and weight gain issues. That must be really stressful.


----------



## drjo718

Sugar, I'm 6.5 weeks out and I don't feel normal, so I understand. I still have high blood pressure, I have a bladder infection (1st one ever), my episiotomy isn't totally healed, and I have a probable partial separation of my pubic bone. Plus low milk supply due to PCOS and a baby with colic. It's definitely rough. Hang in there!


----------



## sugargully

Goodness Drjo. I guess I'm not alone and I need to be prepared to go through these ups and downs for a while. Sorry to hear you have so much on your plate. I hope you're surrounded by people that can help.


----------



## Em260

Ja - sorry to hear about the weight gain issues. I went through that with my daughter and I remember how nervous I was before each weigh in appointment and I cried in the doctor's office when she didn't gain weight. It's so hard! Have you tried any supplements like fenugreek pills? I have a few friends that have used them and it's really helped increase their milk supply. 

We did IVF to conceive so I thought we wouldn't need to worry about contraception but my doctor said people have surprise conceptions even when they had to do IVF. So we will probably use condoms because I hate hormonal birth control. I'm on the fence right now about having another baby. I definitely would not want to get pregnant until this little guy is at least 2 yrs old. 

Sugar - I'm 3.5 weeks out and still don't feel 100%. It just takes time. Pregnancy and delivery really takes a toll on our bodies. You're right celebrities make it look so easy! But I think they hide themselves until they are all healed and they also have teams of people to help them get back in shape.


----------



## ja14

Since I'll only be exclusively breastfeeding for a few more weeks, I've decided to just exclusively pump. Even though I hate it, knowing that he's getting enough it one less thing to stress about. According to my scale at home, he's gaining weight!
He takes the acid reflux medication twice a day, and I go back and forth on if I think it's working. He still has times where he spits up a lot, but it hasn't been every feeding. 

Em- I haven't taken any supplements since it seems I'm making just enough while pumping. I know I should want to make more so I can store it, but I already get so much discomfort from my breast, I'm worried about an over-supply.

Other than breastfeeding, I've been lucky in how I've felt physically. Ever so often I still have some pelvic pain toward the front, but it's minor. I've worried if that will be good by the time I'm 6 weeks pp though. I've been really looking forward to starting an exercise routine, and I hope my body is ready for it by then. 

I've lost nearly 20 lbs so far, so that means I have about 10 more to go to reach my pre-pregnancy weight. I'm not as concerned about the number, I just want to be healthier and more fit.


----------



## bakerh518

Definitely takes time to feel normal again! I was surprised at how sore and unme I still feel, at a month out today I physically feel pretty good but know downstairs is still pretty rough!

William has a cold now! I'm praying it leaves quickly and doesn't turn into anything! It is horrible to listen to him trying to breath through a stuffy nose! We've had a rough start health wise with Samuel being sick and then myself and now William :hissy: not impressed! 

Otherwise we are doing fairly well... Cannot believe our little guy is already a month old! :shock:


----------



## Em260

Drjo - sorry you aren't feeling well. That sounds like a lot to happen at once. I hope things get better soon :hugs: 

Ja - oh I didn't realize supply was not the problem. Yeah you definitely don't want to start having oversupply problems. especially since you are exclusively pumping now it's easy to cause that. I had that with my DD because I had to start pumping a lot since she wasn't breastfeeding well and it caused a whole host of other problems for her and me. 

Baker - I'm sorry William is sick! It's so frustrating to have illness sweeping through the house with a newborn. My daughter has a stomach virus now and I'm freaking out, hoping Alexander doesn't catch it. She is never sick but now she has been sick twice since we brought this little guy home it's crazy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't checked in much. 4 kids 4 and under is so flipping hard! Add on top of that the fact that Hand Foot and Mouth just went through my house and the fact that I just found out my DS1 has Autism, and it's made for a really crazy few weeks. :( But Levi is doing well and is cooing and smiling now, so that's been fun. :flower:


----------



## ja14

Sorry to hear about all the sickness! That is stressful.

Bennett's weight check was today, he's gained 6 oz this week so he's now 6 lbs 13 oz! I've started my slow transition to formula. For the last few days, we've given him 2 oz of formula a day. I'll probably up it another ounce or two tomorrow.
I've also started pumping less, about half as many times as I was. I may pump ever 6 hours instead of 3. Oddly enough, it seems like I'm expressing more overall! Now that I'm almost to 6 weeks (on Tuesday) I'm just going to be casual about it.


----------



## sugargully

Spiffy sorry things have been so tough. 

Ja glad your feeding plan for Bennett is working well.


----------



## busytulip

Sorry to hear all the difficulties our mommas are going through. :hugs:


----------



## Alea

Poking my head in to say that our second daughter, Lottie May, was born at 10:33 this morning. Lottie was delivered at 30 weeks weighing 2lb 9oz, and she's currently in NICU. She and Maisie, our now 1 year old daughter, share the same birthday! 

I miss you all dearly and hope you are settling in to motherhood well. I think of you often and read all of your posts.


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow alea congratulations. I hope she is doing well!!! And happy birthday to both of your dd's. Why was she born early if you don't mind me asking? I hope you are doing well too


----------



## busytulip

Awww Alea, sweet of you to pop in and let us know. Praying your sweet girl graduates from NICU quickly and you'll all be united really soon.


----------



## drjo718

Alea, thanks for stopping in. I hope your tiny one is thriving and you are doing well!

Afm...my phone broke on Saturday and is not repairable. It won't even start up and stay on...which means I lost all my pics. :cry: my automatic backup stopped working April 3 for some reason, so the pictures from the end of my pregnancy and first 7 weeks of Nora's life are completely gone. So sad :( :( :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Drjo, you should be able to recover those. Can you take your phone to a tech repair shop? My phone did the same thing a few years ago and even though the phone wouldn't power on they were able to recover my pics. I sure hope that's the case for you too I know how devastating that feels!!!!


----------



## drjo718

I took it to 2 Verizon places and a phone repair place. They all said if the phone wouldn't turn on, there was no way to get them. Do you know how you got yours?


----------



## pinkpassion

I'll ask my husband to explain better tomorrow, but I think they got it off the hard drive? That probably sounds silly.. could be completely wrong .. I'll ask dh tomorrow and report back (he's the techie)


----------



## NZKiwi

Hi everyone. I have had a rough time so haven't been on bnb much. I have been in hospital nil by mouth for 6 days and have on been out for a week. I almost died from a rare complication, basically I had two undiagnosed stomach ulcers and I was prescribed voltaran after my c section and it ate into my ulcers and made them really bad. I started to pass black stools and was in huge amounts of pain, I was admitted to hospital and they put a camera down my throat to see what was happening and when they did the ulcers ruptured and took out an artery, they managed to stop the bleeding and I ended up having three blood transfusions and was transferred to a high dependency unit. The drs said if I hadn't come into hospital I most likely would have just collapsed and died at home. Very scary time. I was also separated from Fin the whole time and wasn't allowed to pump to keep my milk supply up because they needed my body to focus on recovery and not milk production. 

I'm home now and have rebonded with baby Fin, I'm lucky that he latches well so I am working on rebuilding my milk supply and am currently toping him up on formula. I was very down about all the time I missed with Fin but I have dealt with the trauma and an just happy to be reunited with him and dh and feeling lucky that I'm here with them and that dh made me go to the hospital when he did. It's been a rough start. Hope everyone else is doing well and are happy and healthy and enjoying their little ones


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alea, congrats! :flower: I hope Lottie gains weight quickly and does well in the NICU so she can come home soon. And that's pretty cool that she and her sister share a birthday! And, for not being a May mommy, you actually came pretty close in the end! :winkwink:

NZKiwi, that sounds scary! I'm so glad you got to the hospital in time and that you're safe and all is well now. :hugs:

Not too much going on for me. Levi is being super chatty, just cooing and "singing" all the time, which is fun. :) Crazy to think he'll be 2 months old on Tuesday!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160624_07_28_31_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## busytulip

Oh my goodness NZkiwi, I'm so thankful that things didn't turn out differently. That is so scary to even think about. I'm so glad that you and Fin have been reunited, your poor husband must have been beside himself with worry. Loads of love and prayers for continued recovery.

Spiffy, Levi is a cutie pie!


----------



## ja14

Congratulations, Alea! Hope everything is going well.
NZKiwi- That is super scary! Hopefully, you don't experience any more problems.

Things are going mostly well for us. I can tell LO has gained weight, he feels a lot heavier! According to our scale, he's over 8 lbs, but that seems like a big jump lol so I'm not sure about that. 

I'm in the process of weaning from breastmilk. My supply has lowered, but it seems it been the same for a few days now. I was hopefully if I did it gradually, it'd be pain free, but doesn't seem like that's going to happen :(

I had my 6 week checkup a couple days ago, and I was cleared for all activities! I have started working out a little, and I plan to be more serious about it on July 1st (due to the workout program I'll be using). I've also been trying to eat healthier, but my sleep schedule is thrown off so it kind of messes with my meals.

Hubs and I dtd for the first time since birth... it did not go so well :/ I guess I still have some more healing to do from my tear. I wonder how long it will be before it isn't painful. It was only a 1st degree tear with 3 stitches.
 



Attached Files:







13508879_10209564071640893_1311675786791567727_n.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NZKiwi

Awww Levi is gorgeous spiffy, he looks so happy! 

I love the comparison pic ja from pregnancy test to beautiful baby!!

I'm still healing from my csection but am looking forward to being able to work out again. Sorry about DTD ja, just take it slow I guess.


----------



## NZKiwi

PS here is a pic of Finlay in his bouncer chair! &#128525;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160623_203335.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## busytulip

Love all these sweet baby pics!
I hope things are easing for everyone


----------



## drjo718

Nora turned two months yesterday! She is smiling and cooing and sleeping at least 6 hours straight during the night. I am finally off my high blood pressure medication and feeling decent. I have to go back to work July 10th and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## KrissyB

Just popping in with some pics of a smiley baby and lots of big sister love :) Glad to hear all the good news on here and loving all the new cuties!
 



Attached Files:







smile.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8









smile2.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ja14

How is everyone?

We are good here! Just came by to update on all the things I've mentioned in the past.

I've finally weaned from breastfeeding/ pumping. I took it slow so the whole process took about 3 weeks. I feel so relieved now!

Bennett will be 2 months in a few days- crazy! Being able to see his little personality form is so fun! On the fourth of July (an American holiday) we went to a family gathering, and it was pretty much the best day of his life! He smiled so much! He LOVED being around the different people and having the attention. They also had tall ceilings with fans that he loved :haha: He would be staring at the fan while it was turned off, and when we turned it on he had the biggest grin on his face! 

I know I went back and forth on if I was returning to work, but it has been finally decided that I am. Either way, I would have been fine with it, I think. I didn't feel very strongly about it either way like I thought I would. I called the daycare today to make sure everything was lined up for him to go, and I'll be visiting again tomorrow and finishing up paperwork. I believe I'll be going back to work on the 24th, but I still have to confirm that with my boss. 
I'll be taking new pictures when he's officially 2 months, and I'll post a couple then :)


----------



## bakerh518

WOW! two months old :shock: Cant believe it! Glad to hear you are so happy in your decisions! That is what matters most! :hugs: 


We are doing well! William is HUGE! 13.9 pounds already! :shock: He is MUCH bigger than Samuel was! :shock: Samuel is doing great with him, for the most part he ignores him, but when he does interact with him it is adorable! He exclaims "I LOVE him!" and it is so insanely cute! He gives him hugs and kisses all the time. 

Kyle finally went back to work full time, its been nice getting into our own routine, i find that two is not so bad, except when William needs to eat at a non scheduled time... makes things a little crazy :haha: 

Over all we are doing pretty great! Im about 35lbs down from my pre pregnancy weight, which is pretty AWESOME as I'm not doing too much! But just got the go ahead for my full workouts again :happydance: Im super excited to get back into shape (and even better!)

I hope everyone is doing Great!! :flower:


----------



## ja14

Wow, nearly 14 lbs! Bennett is 8-9 lbs, I'll know for sure at his two-month appointment on Monday.

I haven't been sticking to a workout plan like I wanted, but I have been eating healthy. My husband has been off work since I got the go ahead to exercise (he had a two-week vacation from work) and I don't really like exercising in the living room when he's home. :haha:


----------



## NZKiwi

Oh can't wait to be able to exercise again (one more week until I'm allowed to after my c section) although I know I will have to start in slow, before I used to go to the gym 3 times a week and do yoga. I really want to shift the little pouch from my c section which is currently preventing me fitting in my pre pregnancy clothes, I can't believe how small my waist was, I never appreciated it all, isn't that always the way, you don't know what you had till it's gone! 

Fin is doing good, he had his first cold, but has been putting on about 300g a week and at last check on Thursday weighed 4.8kgs (10.5 pounds)


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Hi ladies,
I never got around to coming back and sharing my little man with you all, I just got so busy learning how to be a mum! I can't believe hes 12 weeks old already. And sleeping through the night most nights! Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## busytulip

He's so handsome Flossie.

Hope you're all doing well and that your LO's are eating well and not having too many sleeping issues.


----------



## NZKiwi

He's super cute:)


----------



## ja14

He is so cute! I love his outfit- lookin' stylish! :)

My LO will be 3 months old on Wednesday, I'll have to post a picture! I can't believe it's already been that long.

I pulled the trigger and bought a cloth diapering set up tonight! A couple days ago I bought a small set of cheap ones off of Amazon to try it out. I liked it! I was going to give it another trial day next weekend, but I'm feeling positive about it. Do any of you ladies cloth diaper?

.. I only have two more weeks of work (I put my 2w notice in after being there for only 2 weeks). I probably won't switch over full time until then. I'll be starting back to school then and possibly doing some part-time work with family, but I'll be mostly home.


----------



## pinkpassion

We cloth diaper :). Ever since dd1 was born. Both girls are cloth diapered!!!! We love it!


----------



## bakerh518

Can't believe our babies are already getting so big!! I birthed a moose baby! :haha: he's nearly 18lbs!! Getting all that momma goodness :haha:

We cloth diaper also! Have since ds1!! I love it!


----------



## ja14

18 lbs, wow!
I weighed LO on my scale at home a few days ago and he was 10 lbs exactly. Of course, he was small at birth and he had trouble gaining at first. Now he is gaining wonderfully though :)


----------



## pinkpassion

My lo is 12 lbs exactly today!! I can't believe she's a few days from 3 months!!!


----------



## drjo718

Nora just weighed in at 11lbs tonight! She's almost 3.5 months and has just started rolling over consistently.


----------



## NoodleHelm

Hi Ladies! I haven't been on in awhile!

I had my sweet bundle on April 19th at 11:47AM. He weighed in at 7lb 8oz and was 5 weeks early.

I was induced due to Pre-Eclampsia! I was in labor for 56 hours before he made his appearance via natural delivery.

He is now almost 4 months old, 16lbs, and has begun rolling over. He is such a happy baby and it's so funny. I look back, and I can't even remember what my life was like before he was in it. I do miss being pregnant though.


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations Noodle! Glad you could pop back in and update us. :) Becoming a mother is so beautiful <3


----------



## ja14

When I picked him up today, he was in such a good mood. I had to snap a few pictures :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1926.JPG.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## NZKiwi

Awww he looks super happy!!
Congratulations noodle, and yikes 56 hours of labor! I thought my 30 was a long time 

Here's a pic of Fin
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160808_123208.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Such beautiful babies!

Spence has just been diagnosed with a posterior tongue tie and upper lip tie. Has to be fixed but I am so nervous!


----------



## drjo718

Flossie- Nora has a tongue tie that had to be corrected. We found it early and she had it clipped at 2 days old. It's really such a quick procedure, it'll be no big deal!


----------



## NoodleHelm

Just checking in. How are all the babies doing?

Hudson just turned 5 months this week, and he has been doing wonderful. Teething has been a nightmare and we are having some trouble transition from his rock in play to his crib. He is such a happy baby, always smiling at people and jibber jabbing to anyone who will stop and listen.


----------



## bakerh518

We just hit four months!! William is a MOOSE! 17.5 lbs! So different from his brother, in every way! He is a great sleeper and such a chill baby! Samuel still adores him beyond measure, it is so beautiful to watch their relationship grow :cloud9;

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j351/baker_h/08E50D51-E90B-4DB3-850F-EF0489B4903D.jpg


----------



## busytulip

So cute baker!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Noodle and Baker, I'm glad to hear that your babies are doing well! :flower:

Busy, I'm happy to see that you're more than half way done cooking your sweet rainbow baby! :happydance:

Levi is also doing well. He's a happy baby, a pretty good sleeper, and has recently decided that it's fun to blow raspberries all the time. :dohh:


----------



## busytulip

Spiffy he is a doll!!

Spoiler
very sorry to see of your recent loss. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

busytulip said:


> Spiffy he is a doll!!
> 
> Spoiler
> very sorry to see of your recent loss. :hugs:

Thanks, Busy. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

It's lovely to see some updates. Here is my baby girl, who turned 5 months yesterday. She is such a happy smiley little thing....as long as she is being cuddled. She naps beautifully in her baby carrier and sleeps well in bed with me all night (still wakes to feed a few times but it's easy when she's next to me). I love the cuddles but I'm slowly trying to get her used to sleeping in her own crib in the evening and we'll work on naps too.

She's really strong and quite happy playing on her front but still can't roll over at all. She loves to stand supported on my knee, and will give the biggest grins to anyone who gives her attention. I'm convinced that her bottom middle teeth and one of her top middle will be through any day but then I've been saying that for weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## drjo718

I love seeing the updates!


Nora is 5 months today! She's small, at just over 13 pounds. She wants to crawl so badly, and scoots everywhere. Her new thing is shrieking to try out her voice. She LOVES animals. If she's cranky and nothing is working, we show her a dog and she starts laughing. Cutest thing ever!


----------



## busytulip

Awww cute babies all around. Love the updates ladies!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Hi ladies! So amazing to see everyone's littles growing up! So many cute babies :cloud9:

I can't believe David will be 5 months on Wednesday already. He's such an easygoing, relaxed guy just like his Daddy. :) Loves to sleep all night, snuggles with his elephant lovey, and watching his older sister bounce all over the place. Dislikes the teething process :haha:

https://digital-kitten.net/images/bb4_2.jpg


----------



## ja14

Bennett will be 5 months old on the 10th! (Picture was taken the day he turned 4 months)
At his 4 month appt he weighed 12 lbs 6 oz, and he was 24 inches. To other people, he's so tiny, but he seems so big to us! He's grown so much, and I can tell he's been steadily growing since. 
He's always smiley & happy, unless he's sleepy, of course! If he's sleepy, he just wants his mama!
At four months old, I started putting him in his crib (he had mostly just been sleeping with me or pack & play) I thought he was sleeping good anyways, but he slept even better in the crib. He wakes up at around 4-6 am and I usually just bring him into bed with me and he falls right back asleep. Haha to early for anything else! 
I get so amazed at how much of a little personality he has! He has likes and dislikes, and I feel special to know them. For example, he loves music and his favorite song is 5 little monkeys! 

We've still been battling the issue of him spitting up a lot. He is still on medication for reflux, but I started a soy formula yesterday to see if that helps. 

Is anyone having baby fever yet!? I don't want to be pregnant just yet, but I'm often thinking of when would be the best time. Sadly, I think it will be awhile before we can ttc though. I'm not sure if I ever updated on this- I did start back at work, but after two weeks put in my two week notice. It was too long to be away from son, and I also decided to go back to school. Now I can be a SAHM for a little while. Most of my classes are online, and the one that isn't is in the morning when my husband is still home. So since I'm not working or income is very tight, and I won't be finished with school until 2019. 
I've always felt very strongly about my children being close in age, but I also have to make responsible decisions.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I've been broody for the past month or so! My period was late back in July, and I was disappointed when the test came back negative. Right now the plan is to try for another next year.

I did find #2 to be cheaper than the first, especially since we kept most of our daughter's stuff to re-use. Good luck with your classes!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

ja14 said:


> Is anyone having baby fever yet!? I don't want to be pregnant just yet, but I'm often thinking of when would be the best time. Sadly, I think it will be awhile before we can ttc though. I'm not sure if I ever updated on this- I did start back at work, but after two weeks put in my two week notice. It was too long to be away from son, and I also decided to go back to school. Now I can be a SAHM for a little while. Most of my classes are online, and the one that isn't is in the morning when my husband is still home. So since I'm not working or income is very tight, and I won't be finished with school until 2019.
> I've always felt very strongly about my children being close in age, but I also have to make responsible decisions.

DH and I have already started trying for our 5th (had a chemical last month). We've never let finances determine how many children we have, because there are always frivolous things that can be sacrificed, and shopping can always be done smarter, and as a religious person, I believe God takes care of us when we bring his precious children to this Earth. :flower:


----------



## NZKiwi

Wow all the babies are doing so well! Fin was four months yesterday, he loves tummy time and going for walks, he dislikes sleeping in his cot! We got hit pretty hard with the four month sleep regression, Hoping it will pass soon.

Baby dust for you spiffy! As for me I'm not allowed to try until Fin is at least a year on doctor's orders due to my emcs. I told dh I didn't want to ttc until Fin is at least two years old as I want at least a year to have my body back, no nursing and no baby weight for a year before I will ttc again! I had a very traumatic birth and postpartum period and am currently undergoing therapy for pnd and PTSD


----------



## febbride2012

i've not been on since last march as my pregnancy got hard I was put on daily monitoring and had steriods and had Baby 3 at 36 weeks, on the 8th May at 9.35 am. she spent 3 weeks in neonatal having issues with a whole host of issues, she is now 8 MONTHS and 2 days old, she is lovely and fitted well into our family <3


----------



## busytulip

Hi ladies :wave: 
I'm not sure if any of you are still active but I wanted to come on and say that I gave birth to a healthy rainbow boy back in January. He is absolutely perfect.
Wishing your LO's happy birthdays as it's around that time.


----------



## bakerh518

How wonderful!!! Congratulations!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Huge congrats, Busytulip! I'm so glad you finally got your beautiful rainbow baby. :flower:


----------

